# Corruption's Demise



## Silverstorms

*<big><big><big><big><big>Corruption's Demise</big></big></big></big></big>*

Because Trela didn


----------



## John102

FIRST POST!

I WANNA JOIN!

OH, AND NO ICE CLIMBER SPIKE  EITHER!


----------



## Trela

*is in*

Silver's got tio, so it's all good lol.


----------



## Horus

sign me up


----------



## cornymikey

sign me up


----------



## MygL

I lol at counters...

I'll try...

Weegee!


----------



## bcb

'Tis frightened.

Will sign up anyway.


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> I lol at counters...
> 
> I'll try...
> 
> Weegee!


PIRATE SHIP IS WIN!


----------



## bcb

Add "No Johns" to the rules pl0x.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol at counters...
> 
> I'll try...
> 
> Weegee!
> 
> 
> 
> PIRATE SHIP IS WIN!
Click to expand...

Uhh....

Lol. I don't thnk sooo...


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Add "No Johns" to the rules pl0x.


:'( I see how it is.


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol at counters...
> 
> I'll try...
> 
> Weegee!
> 
> 
> 
> PIRATE SHIP IS WIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh....
> 
> Lol. I don't thnk sooo...
Click to expand...

Trela approves!


----------



## bcb

WHAT

You have Japes but no Norfair?


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol at counters...
> 
> I'll try...
> 
> Weegee!
> 
> 
> 
> PIRATE SHIP IS WIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh....
> 
> Lol. I don't thnk sooo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela approves!
Click to expand...

*Goes to post a video why it shouldn't be a Counter Pick*

*And might eat something cause havent eat in the whole day.*


----------



## Trela

I didnt really care about the CPs. Probably no one will pick them anyways. Only like 2 people will lol.

As long as this goes well, then idc about rules.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yeah...

No-one chooses counter picks anyway...


----------



## MygL

This isn't about the CPs anymore... This is personal!


----------



## John102

xYoh said:
			
		

> This isn't about the CPs anymore... This is personal!


OH NOEZ! YOU UPSETTED XYOH, YOU DEAD!


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm safe.

Ness pwns Lucas.


----------



## MygL

Yesz, no can't record it now...

But I'm on Brawl so anyone wants to Brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  signs up


----------



## Cyber85

Cyber85 Signs up


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

10.ryudo_dragoon

mmk?


----------



## Trela

Silver, you can go ahead and add my family into this:

Kilex
Azila
Asora
Jake
Joe

Im not sure if Azila and Asora want to do it, so ill post again about them later.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, you can go ahead and add my family into this:
> 
> Kilex
> Azila
> Asora
> Jake
> Joe
> 
> Im not sure if Azila and Asora want to do it, so ill post again about them later.
> 
> =Trela=


You have a big family....


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, you can go ahead and add my family into this:
> 
> Kilex
> Azila
> Asora
> Jake
> Joe
> 
> Im not sure if Azila and Asora want to do it, so ill post again about them later.
> 
> =Trela=


Are they all hawt? olooolololo

And Trela, I r brawling Cofee.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, you can go ahead and add my family into this:
> 
> Kilex
> Azila
> Asora
> Jake
> Joe
> 
> Im not sure if Azila and Asora want to do it, so ill post again about them later.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all hawt? olooolololo
> 
> And Trela, I r brawling Cofee.
Click to expand...

Your face.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, you can go ahead and add my family into this:
> 
> Kilex
> Azila
> Asora
> Jake
> Joe
> 
> Im not sure if Azila and Asora want to do it, so ill post again about them later.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all hawt? olooolololo
> 
> And Trela, I r brawling Cofee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your face.
Click to expand...

NOU


----------



## djman900

i cant say yet, im gunna find out on last minute. When does this end?


----------



## Trela

You can also put Slido down, but as a maybe. He's busy most of the week, so he dont know if he can make it to the matches.

When does this officialy start?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> You can also put Slido down, but as a maybe. He's busy most of the week, so he dont know if he can make it to the matches.
> 
> When does this officialy start?


Depends. when you leaving?


----------



## Trela

He's gone right now to see Transformers lol.

Since he's busy most of the day, he should be able to do his matches at night hopefully. Oh, and I'm not going anywhere lol I'm stuck at home 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> He's gone right now to see Transformers lol.
> 
> Since he's busy most of the day, he should be able to do his matches at night hopefully. Oh, and I'm not going anywhere lol I'm stuck at home
> 
> =Trela=


TAKE ME WITH HIM!!!!


----------



## djman900

when does this end?


----------



## Horus

god damn it

i want to fight Sildo and Milk D:


----------



## Silverstorms

Ok guys, this starts tomorrow!


----------



## John102

ALRIGHT! WHO'S READY FOR THIS TOURNEY!!!!!!


----------



## Rust

Count me in.  But expect me to get most of my matches done in the afternoon or night.  I'm a morning shift kinda girl at work ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

Now I need to go download the bracket maker thingy.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Now I need to go download the bracket maker thingy.


you haven't downloaded tio yet?

did trela tell you how to operate tio?


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go download the bracket maker thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't downloaded tio yet?
> 
> did trela tell you how to operate tio?
Click to expand...

No.

No.

Now shuddup.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go download the bracket maker thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't downloaded tio yet?
> 
> did trela tell you how to operate tio?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> Now shuddup.
Click to expand...

ok, well good luck with that.

John102  shuts his mouth.


----------



## cornymikey

john, brawl? im gonna try to use my DSL connection instead of my router to see if it doesnt lag like that.


----------



## Trela

If you need help with tio Silver, I'm right here  get on AIM so I can halpz.

Also, most matches will be done in the evening or at night, so you might not see most matches get done early Silver.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> If you need help with tio Silver, I'm right here  get on AIM so I can halpz.
> 
> Also, most matches will be done in the evening or at night, so you might not see most matches get done early Silver.
> 
> =Trela=


trela, brawl?!? i havent brawled you in a while and im bored//got better at brawl.


----------



## Trela

Sure.

Let's goe.


----------



## John102

guys, today might not be a good day for me to brawl, but I'll see if I can get on later, I'm feeling a little sick right now.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> Let's goe.


ok, go online now. i will too.


----------



## cornymikey

what the fudge???


----------



## Trela

Lol hold on Mike I had codes on and it was messing up our match :I

I'm coming back on.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol hold on Mike I had codes on and it was messing up our match :I
> 
> I'm coming back on.


codes?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol hold on Mike I had codes on and it was messing up our match :I
> 
> I'm coming back on.


And what codes were these?

Hacking Trela, tut tut.


----------



## Silverstorms

Brackets done! You can check it out here:

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5002/bracket1r.gif

As you can see, 17 is a bad number. There's only one match in the first round  <_<


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Brackets done! You can check it out here:
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5002/bracket1r.gif
> 
> As you can see, 17 is a bad number. There's only one match in the first round  <_<


LOLHubandJake

Dang, gotta fight Xyoh


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub's in a pretty bad situation....


----------



## John102

YAY! I have *looks at bracket*

mike the first round.....

*goes to losers bracket*


----------



## Hub12

FGSFDA

I quit.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> YAY! I have *looks at bracket*
> 
> mike the first round.....
> 
> *goes to losers bracket*


I have him second round.

If he uses MK, I'm *censored.3.0*ed.


----------



## Cyber85

damn it SILVER.. i go against you yay! this is gonna be fun


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> FGSFDA
> 
> I quit.


Lol why?

Would you rather be against Trela in the first round?

Or Mikey?

Or me?

Or Kilex?

Or Rust?

Or Slido?

Or bcb?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! I have *looks at bracket*
> 
> mike the first round.....
> 
> *goes to losers bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> I have him second round.
> 
> If he uses MK, I'm *censored.3.0*ed.
Click to expand...

lol already planning on me losing are you? Well i am so...

I actually do better against his MK than IC, but this time he won't be able to do his little CG thing for that long so I'm good there.......but his MK is still going to kick my ass.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FGSFDA
> 
> I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol why?
> 
> Would you rather be against Trela in the first round?
> 
> Or Mikey?
> 
> Or me?
> 
> Or Kilex?
> 
> Or Rust?
> 
> Or Slido?
> 
> Or bcb?
Click to expand...

Either Kilex or bcb.

I'm *censored.3.0*ed if I choose any others.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FGSFDA
> 
> I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol why?
> 
> Would you rather be against Trela in the first round?
> 
> Or Mikey?
> 
> Or me?
> 
> Or Kilex?
> 
> Or Rust?
> 
> Or Slido?
> 
> Or bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Kilex or bcb.
> 
> I'm *censored.3.0*ed if I choose any others.
Click to expand...

you can take me on.


----------



## Rust

So who's Joe? =]


----------



## Silverstorms

Rust said:
			
		

> So who's Joe? =]


One of Trela's brothers.


----------



## cornymikey

yay, i beat trela most of the matches. 
I was just seeing if you got worse or i got better by using peach.


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> So who's Joe? =]


LMFAO

Rust. Don't worry.

You can kill him and he can't do even 1% damage to you.
OWAIT

I thought we meant the OTHER joe.


----------



## cornymikey

im up against john. 
i can wait since youre sick, john.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who's Joe? =]
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> Rust. Don't worry.
> 
> You can kill him and he can't do even 1% damage to you.
> OWAIT
> 
> I thought we meant the OTHER joe.
Click to expand...

Lol Hub.


----------



## Hub12

I want to switch place.


----------



## cornymikey

is MK allowed? or do I have to use olimar?


----------



## Trela

Rust, whenever your ready, I'll get Joe for ya.

Mike: WOW. I told you man. I cant fight you for some reason! I cant predict you at ALL. You'll probaly beat me once we meet in the Tournament 

Hub: If your not moving and staying where you are in the bracket, then I'll go get Jake for ya.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I want to switch place.


No.

Everyone has today and tomorrow to do their matches.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Rust, whenever your ready, I'll get Joe for ya.
> 
> Mike: WOW. I told you man. I cant fight you for some reason! I cant predict you at ALL. You'll probaly beat me once we meet in the Tournament
> 
> Hub: If your not moving and staying where you are in the bracket, then I'll go get Jake for ya.
> 
> =Trela=


Is he one of your brothers?

gtfo Silver. You did that on purpose.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Rust, whenever your ready, I'll get Joe for ya.
> 
> Mike: WOW. I told you man. I cant fight you for some reason! I cant predict you at ALL. You'll probaly beat me once we meet in the Tournament
> 
> Hub: If your not moving and staying where you are in the bracket, then I'll go get Jake for ya.
> 
> =Trela=



but I can use MK in this tourney right?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> is MK allowed? or do I have to use olimar?


Your choice.

Just remember, we'll all hate you if you use MK.


----------



## Trela

Imma let Rust fight Joe first, then I'll get Jake for ya Hub.

Hmm. The bracket seems a little "off" to me lol. Most of the good players are where I am :I


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust, whenever your ready, I'll get Joe for ya.
> 
> Mike: WOW. I told you man. I cant fight you for some reason! I cant predict you at ALL. You'll probaly beat me once we meet in the Tournament
> 
> Hub: If your not moving and staying where you are in the bracket, then I'll go get Jake for ya.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Is he one of your brothers?
> 
> gtfo Silver. You did that on purpose.
Click to expand...

Blame the randomiser, not me.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is MK allowed? or do I have to use olimar?
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Just remember, we'll all hate you if you use MK.
Click to expand...

I'll use olimar against john, but against you, heheheh. :evillaugh:


----------



## Hub12

fgsfdgafsggafgsgfgafsgfafsgfagsgaa


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Imma let Rust fight Joe first, then I'll get Jake for ya Hub.
> 
> Hmm. The bracket seems a little "off" to me lol. Most of the good players are where I am :I


Are you saying Rust, Slido, bcb, and xYoh are bad players  :O


----------



## Horus

I think I have a chance of winning, xYoh concerns me though...


----------



## Trela

Hub, seriously, dont post crap like that.

Rust, you ready? I needz ur FCz.

Silver, you should really redo the bracket. You fighting Mike the 2ND ROUND (or 3rd I guess lol) is pretty stupid, and I gotta fight Jake Hub 2nd round 

EDIT: Lol no. I just dont think most players are separated enough, ya know.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, seriously, dont post crap like that.
> 
> Rust, you ready? I needz ur FCz.
> 
> Silver, you should really redo the bracket. You fighting Mike the 2ND ROUND (or 3rd I guess lol) is pretty stupid, and I gotta fight Jake Hub 2nd round
> 
> EDIT: Lol no. I just dont think most players are separated enough, ya know.
> 
> =Trela=


blame the randomizer.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> im up against john.
> i can wait since youre sick, john.


thanks mike, but I want to get this over quick since I already know the result.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, seriously, dont post crap like that.
> 
> Rust, you ready? I needz ur FCz.
> 
> Silver, you should really redo the bracket. You fighting Mike the 2ND ROUND (or 3rd I guess lol) is pretty stupid, and I gotta fight Jake Hub 2nd round
> 
> EDIT: Lol no. I just dont think most players are separated enough, ya know.
> 
> =Trela=


o_e


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up against john.
> i can wait since youre sick, john.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mike, but I want to get this over quick since I already know the result.
Click to expand...

so, now?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up against john.
> i can wait since youre sick, john.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mike, but I want to get this over quick since I already know the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, now?
Click to expand...

erm, I just took some aspirin, so let that set in, gimmie a bout 10 minutes.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up against john.
> i can wait since youre sick, john.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mike, but I want to get this over quick since I already know the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm, I just took some aspirin, so let that set in, gimmie a bout 10 minutes.
Click to expand...

ok, ill be back in literally 10 minutes.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up against john.
> i can wait since youre sick, john.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mike, but I want to get this over quick since I already know the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm, I just took some aspirin, so let that set in, gimmie a bout 10 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, ill be back in literally 10 minutes.
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## Rust

My FC is in my sig.  Just give me 5 minutes, Trela/Joe ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela is being awkward about the bracket....

I might have to change it.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela is being awkward about the bracket....
> 
> I might have to change it.


<3333333333333333333333456789


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela is being awkward about the bracket....
> 
> I might have to change it.


NO.


Your messiah means that if you don't change it a great fortune awaits you.


----------



## John102

alright mike, I'll be ready when you are.


----------



## Tidus Strife

You don't change a bracket once it has been announced. There's a Loser's Bracket, the good people will still come out in high placings if they're really good.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> You don't change a bracket once it has been announced. There's a Loser's Bracket, the good people will still come out in high placings if they're really good.


<3


----------



## John102

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> You don't change a bracket once it has been announced. There's a Loser's Bracket, the good people will still come out in high placings if they're really good.


yeah, rust is far enough away for me, I don't want to take the chance of her coming closer.


----------



## Cyber85

silver we can do our match later if you want?


----------



## cornymikey

john, you ready?


----------



## Rust

john102 said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't change a bracket once it has been announced. There's a Loser's Bracket, the good people will still come out in high placings if they're really good.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, rust is far enough away for me, I don't want to take the chance of her coming closer.
Click to expand...

<3 to both ^_^

Joe, I'm waiting for you to add my FC.  You're not going to make a poor lil' girl like me wait, are you?  :'(


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, you ready?


ya, let me get on.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ya, let me get on.
Click to expand...

im going on now too.


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't change a bracket once it has been announced. There's a Loser's Bracket, the good people will still come out in high placings if they're really good.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, rust is far enough away for me, I don't want to take the chance of her coming closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3 to both ^_^
> 
> Joe, I'm waiting for you to add my FC.  You're not going to make a poor lil' girl like me wait, are you?  :'(
Click to expand...

DON'T BELIEVE HER!

proof- http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8525259&t=7146879

@mike, imma getiin on noa.


----------



## Rust

I think I'll go PT today ^^ 

I'm in a Squirtle mood =]

And noooooo, John don't give away my secret ;_;
I'm morally against anal rape.  Any other kind is fine, though ^_^


----------



## Tidus Strife

Nobody said it was a BAD thing :O


----------



## Rust

Well, you know, that stuff's painful =[

Umm, yeah, where did Trela and Joe go?  =[


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> I think I'll go PT today ^^
> 
> I'm in a Squirtle mood =]
> 
> And noooooo, John don't give away my secret ;_;
> I'm morally against anal rape.  Any other kind is fine, though ^_^


I think I love you.  ^_^


----------



## Trela

GUYS, DONT START YOUR MATCHES.

Silver and me created a more balanced one. He's gonna show yoll in a little bit.


----------



## MygL

lol


----------



## Rust

Well that's just stupid >=[
"created" one?  As in you rigged it?  It's randomized for a reason >=[

Am I still at least fighting Joe? =[

 Horus


----------



## Tidus Strife

Wow. That's total bull*censored.2.0* and against any proper tournament protocol. Good Work guys.

It's not like you guys could even be considered competent seeders.


----------



## Trela

Guys, the other one was total *censored.2.0*. This one is a lot better. I'm not gonna explain to yoll why it was changed. Just go with it.


----------



## Hub12

HA.

AHAHAHAHA.

. . .


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> GUYS, DONT START YOUR MATCHES.
> 
> Silver and me created a more balanced one. He's gonna show yoll in a little bit.


Oh *censored.3.0* you Trela 

Like your brackets were balanced...


----------



## Hub12

FLAME TROLL SPAM SPAM TROLL FLAME FLAME SPAM TROLL TROLL SPAM FLAME FLAME SPAM TROLL FLAME SPAM TROLL TROLL


.O.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Wait, so you think something is wrong, and you just force everyone to accept it without justifying anything. Nobody here can properly seed and no contestant should be able to *censored.4.0* their way into a new bracket. This is such a sign of a poorly run tournament lolz.

One person, ESPECIALLY a competitor, doesn't have the right to decide if a bracket is good enough for anyone else.


----------



## MygL

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Wait, so you think something is wrong, and you just force everyone to accept it without justifying anything. Nobody here can properly seed and no contestant should be able to *censored.4.0* their way into a new bracket. This is such a sign of a poorly run tournament lolz.
> 
> One person, ESPECIALLY a competitor, doesn't have the right to decide if a bracket is good enough for anyone else.


lolk


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you think something is wrong, and you just force everyone to accept it without justifying anything. Nobody here can properly seed and no contestant should be able to *censored.4.0* their way into a new bracket. This is such a sign of a poorly run tournament lolz.
> 
> One person, ESPECIALLY a competitor, doesn't have the right to decide if a bracket is good enough for anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> lolk
Click to expand...

xYoh is a Communist :0


----------



## Rust

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Wait, so you think something is wrong, and you just force everyone to accept it without justifying anything. Nobody here can properly seed and no contestant should be able to *censored.4.0* their way into a new bracket. This is such a sign of a poorly run tournament lolz.
> 
> One person, ESPECIALLY a competitor, doesn't have the right to decide if a bracket is good enough for anyone else.


I'm going to have to agree with this, Silver and Trela =\


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you think something is wrong, and you just force everyone to accept it without justifying anything. Nobody here can properly seed and no contestant should be able to *censored.4.0* their way into a new bracket. This is such a sign of a poorly run tournament lolz.
> 
> One person, ESPECIALLY a competitor, doesn't have the right to decide if a bracket is good enough for anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with this, Silver and Trela =\
Click to expand...

err...yeah!


----------



## Rust

I'm talking about keeping the old one 

We should keep it instead of change it.


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> I'm talking about keeping the old one
> 
> We should keep it instead of change it.


oh i miss read it o_0


----------



## Trela

Horus: Lol yeah my brackets suck :O

Look. I'm sorry for making Silver redo the bracket (and sorry about my original post lol). I just wanted it to be more fair for everyone. It's stupid when equally skilled players have to fight the 2nd Round of a Tournament, and then another equally skilled player for their first round in the Loser's Bracket. That's not that fun lol. I just want everyone to have fun while participating in the Tournament. I probably screwed it up though 

So again, sorry for messing up *censored.2.0*. Let's just get back to the Tournament, ok?

EDIT: So Silver, where's da bracket? D:

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Lol yeah my brackets suck :O
> 
> Look. I'm sorry for making Silver redo the bracket (and sorry about my original post lol). I just wanted it to be more fair for everyone. It's stupid when equally skilled players have to fight the 2nd Round of a Tournament, and then another equally skilled player for their first round in the Loser's Bracket. That's not that fun lol. I just want everyone to have fun while participating in the Tournament. I probably screwed it up though
> 
> So again, sorry for messing up *censored.2.0*. Let's just get back to the Tournament, ok?
> 
> EDIT: So Silver, where's da bracket? D:
> 
> =Trela=


>:l


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh, right.

Here it is:
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/9466/bracket2.gif


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh, right.
> 
> Here it is:
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/9466/bracket2.gif


Oh, Well that's even better

See you in the semi-finals Slido


----------



## John102

I just *censored.3.0*ing brawled mike for nothing!?!?!?

that's cool, I lost anyway.
Edit: dammit I'm closer to rust.


----------



## Trela

KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O

Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?


----------



## John102

see you in the semi finals rust.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O
> 
> Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?


Now? X_X


----------



## Rust

Guess I'm fighting Cyber.  And here I was all ready to fight Joe =[

And, lol, you apologize and then make us do these brackets anyways


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O
> 
> Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?


now. 
fun games, john. melee stages ftw!


----------



## John102

silver, update the first post with the brackets.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O
> 
> Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?
> 
> 
> 
> now.
> fun games, john. melee stages ftw!
Click to expand...

hell yeah, those were some FUN matches.


----------



## Trela

Well, if Silver wants to, he can use the old one. Also, just so you know, Joe is 7 YEARS OLD. I'd rather he fight someone else than you lol.

Horus: Yes. NAO. 

Mike: After Azila and Horus fight.


----------



## Horus

Damn, really not in the mood to brawl right now...

I'll be on in a sec Trela..


----------



## Trela

Well, you sont have to right now if you dont feel like to. I'm just worried that Azila wont want to do it later :I


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O
> 
> Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?
> 
> 
> 
> now.
> fun games, john. melee stages ftw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, those were some FUN matches.
Click to expand...

yep, and LAG FREE! WOOT

@trela, tell me when. ill be back in 10 min


----------



## MygL

Who's bcb? I only know a PieDisliker  :O


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O
> 
> Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?
> 
> 
> 
> now.
> fun games, john. melee stages ftw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, those were some FUN matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, and LAG FREE! WOOT
> 
> @trela, tell me when. ill be back in 10 min
Click to expand...

yup, lag free. HEAR THAT EVERYONE LAG FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

Updated the first post with the bracket.


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK Horus Azila's getting on, so go fight her nao :O
> 
> Mike, when do you wanna fight my other sis?
> 
> 
> 
> now.
> fun games, john. melee stages ftw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, those were some FUN matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, and LAG FREE! WOOT
> 
> @trela, tell me when. ill be back in 10 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, lag free. HEAR THAT EVERYONE LAG FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
Click to expand...

No johnz.


----------



## John102

alright, I'm headin off, I'll brawl you later tonight silver.


----------



## Rust

So, if anyone can get in touch with Cyber for me, that would be great =]


----------



## Trela

I think Cyber's offline D:

Mike: Azila and Horus are almost done, so Imma go get Asora for you.


----------



## Hub12

Gah. I think I can take on Slido.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I think Cyber's offline D:
> 
> Mike: Azila and Horus are almost done, so Imma go get Asora for you.


hey, just in time. tell me when


----------



## Lisathegreat!

NOOOOO! Grr, thanks alot, Horus. I know I suck. Well, bad games D:


----------



## Trela

Ok. Mike, my sis is ready. Just join her room.


----------



## Lute

GL to everybody, fools need to get my aim or something cause I've been ladder whoring trying to get good with PT =[


----------



## Trela

Hey Lute wanna Brawl in a little bit? Or Rust?

Or Tidus? :I


----------



## Lute

Rust is here also? D:

When ever you want, going pure PT though x3


----------



## Tidus Strife

lawl i don't play brawl anymore.


----------



## Trela

Lute: Ok. I can play in like 20 mins.

Tidus: WTF!?


----------



## Lute

Will you help me lrn2peach tho?


----------



## Rust

There is no such thing as getting good with PT ;_;

HI LUTE <333

Now all we need is Riki and the girl's will be back together =]


----------



## Lute

There is reflex and typh =<


----------



## Trela

Ok. Lute, I can play now.


----------



## cornymikey

yay, i won, but my IC's combo kept failing.


----------



## Lute

Hosting ;3

I change my tag a lotz but right now its Boxxy


----------



## Rust

Lute said:
			
		

> There is reflex and typh =<


Obviously there are exceptions  
:huh:	 

Cyber needs to come back though =[


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ok... Tidus? WHAT THE HECK?!?! I mean, really? Why are you here... You don't even play brawl.. Cough weirdo cough.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Azila said:
			
		

> Ok... Tidus? WHAT THE HECK?!?! I mean, really? Why are you here... You don't even play brawl.. Cough weirdo cough.


lolz I've competed in many many Brawl tournaments and Rust is one of my best friends. Don't be upset that I'm right and you can't find anyway to justify disagreeing with me, so you have to sink to the level of "WHY ARE YOU HERE?!?"


----------



## Rust

Cause Tidus and Rust are totally bffs =]


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ok... YALL ARE GAY!!! And mostly, ********... I mean really.. That was so dumb.. Idc that you're right. I SOO can find a way to disagree, dude.


----------



## John102

Azila said:
			
		

> Ok... YALL ARE GAY!!! And mostly, ********... I mean really.. That was so dumb.. Idc that you're right. I SOO can find a way to disagree, dude.


Azila, just because you don't agree with someone doesn't make them gay. That was also a very rude statement.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Azila said:
			
		

> Ok... YALL ARE GAY!!! And mostly, ********... I mean really.. That was so dumb.. Idc that you're right. I SOO can find a way to disagree, dude.


Sick, now you've found a way to try and insult me by claiming I'm attracted to people of the same sex and managed to poke fun at people with serious mental deficiencies in one post.Good job man, you're really digging yourself into a hole here. And at the same time you admit I'm right, but boast that you could disagree with me while knowing your wrong. Stop being so damn bovine and move on.


----------



## John102

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... YALL ARE GAY!!! And mostly, ********... I mean really.. That was so dumb.. Idc that you're right. I SOO can find a way to disagree, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, now you've found a way to try and insult me by claiming I'm attracted to people of the same sex and managed to poke fun at people with serious mental deficiencies in one post.Good job *woman*, you're really digging yourself into a hole here. And at the same time you admit I'm right, but boast that you could disagree with me while knowing your wrong. Stop being so damn bovine and move on.
Click to expand...

azila is female, of course if you were using the term man as a general reference to a human that would be different.


----------



## Lute

GG's trela, going to do like 3 sets on aib and then going to head over to my little cousin's house and sleep over.


----------



## John102

Lute said:
			
		

> GG's trela, going to do like 3 sets on aib and then going to head over to my little cousin's house and sleep over.


hey, when coffe comes back on I'll pm you so you guys can do a match. Stay active.


----------



## Lute

i'm not going to be here today rly .-.

if you need to contact me when i'm not on, add mizore369 on aim =x


----------



## John102

Lute said:
			
		

> i'm not going to be here today rly .-.
> 
> if you need to contact me when i'm not on, add mizore369 on aim =x


alright, I need to get an aim.......


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ok, when I say "gay" I dont mean like that, dude sometimes I say it diffrently. lol. And um, Tidus. Just shut up, dude. If only you noticed how annoying you are. Tidus, you're worse than Zay. And plz! SHUT UR FACE...

EDIT 1 year & 5 months later: Daaaang. I was a troll..


----------



## Lute

No, you =<


----------



## John102

Ok, is there something I'm missing here?Are we fighting because Tidus is here and she/he(i dunno any more) does not play brawl anymore? Or is there something deeper?


----------



## cornymikey

Azila said:
			
		

> Ok, when I say "gay" I dont mean like that, dude sometimes I say it diffrently. lol. And um, Tidus. Just shut up, dude. If only you noticed how annoying you are. Tidus, you're worse than Zay. And plz! SHUT UR FACE...


stop starting flame wars. :/
you know this is a forum, right? you can do plenty besides brawl.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Azila said:
			
		

> Ok, when I say "gay" I dont mean like that, dude sometimes I say it diffrently. lol. And um, Tidus. Just shut up, dude. If only you noticed how annoying you are. Tidus, you're worse than Zay. And plz! SHUT UR FACE...


So you're calling me happy? Why I'd be quite ready to agree to that. But I don't really see another definition for the word Gay, so you're either implying that I like men and that thats a bad thing or you're calling me happy. Take a pick?

Right, just shut up, because you said so, and you really have no where left to turn.

And I'm sorry that the fact that you really have no idea what you're saying and that I'm willing to call you out on it upsets you. That's rather sad.


----------



## Trela

Lute: Haha yeah GGz. Good PT you gotz dere.

Azila: Stop Trolling.

Tidus: Stop arguing with a 11-year-old girl who has NO IDEA what she's talking about. She's just trying to annoy yoll, and to point out that she hates you lol.

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Lute: Haha yeah GGz. Good PT you gotz dere.
> 
> Azila: Stop Trolling.
> 
> Tidus: Stop arguing with a 11-year-old girl who has NO IDEA what she's talking about. She's just trying to annoy yoll, and to point out that she hates you lol.
> 
> =Trela=


Trela, always coming through, and bringing some sense into things.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

hai gaiz wuts goin on in this thred


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lute: Haha yeah GGz. Good PT you gotz dere.
> 
> Azila: Stop Trolling.
> 
> Tidus: Stop arguing with a 11-year-old girl who has NO IDEA what she's talking about. She's just trying to annoy yoll, and to point out that she hates you lol.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Trela, always coming through, and bringing some sense into things.
Click to expand...

Trela saves us all!


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> hai gaiz wuts goin on in this thred


crapload of newbie pros coming into tbt


----------



## Trela

Oh, nothing. We're just bored, so we're arguing over crappy stuff.

I'm just waiting for Coffee


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hai gaiz wuts goin on in this thred
> 
> 
> 
> crapload of newbie pros coming into tbt
Click to expand...

lol, putting newbie and pros together makes me laugh.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh, nothing. We're just bored, so we're arguing over crappy stuff.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Coffee


oh i c ne1 wanna bawl mi?


----------



## Trela

Seriously though, let's just get back to the Tournament.

I feel so sorry for Silver lol.


----------



## cornymikey

n topic: I'm looking forward to brawling bcb. I'm sure I can beat him this time.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> n topic: I'm looking forward to brawling bcb. I'm sure I can beat him this time.


we really need to braaawl/
im good for now, you?

also, collecting matches of TBT's finest baawlers then recording them.


----------



## Trela

Does bcb use all Wario now, or does he use Ness and Wario? D:

I wanted to play Rust 

EDIT: Lol xela I'll Brawl you sometime today. I like being recorded


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> Does bcb use all Wario now, or does he use Ness and Wario? D:
> 
> I wanted to play Rust
> 
> EDIT: Lol xela I'll Brawl you sometime today. I like being recorded


Don't you already do the Legend of the Aura or something >.>


----------



## Trela

You mean make another Combo Vid?

Yeap.

*waits for Coffee*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> You mean make another Combo Vid?
> 
> Yeap.
> 
> *waits for Coffee*


I have banished him.
You can be banished too :O

@Aaron: YOU AARON BAWL NOW ME YUO


----------



## Rust

Trela said:
			
		

> I wanted to play Rust


Don't worry, just make it all the way to finals and you can ^_^

Cyber being absent is still making me unhappy, though ='[


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Heh, ya you're happy? Riiight.. 
Ok, so um, who's my next match? You're good Horus.


----------



## Horus

Azila said:
			
		

> NOOOOO! Grr, thanks alot, Horus. I know I suck. Well, bad games D:


xP

man I felt horrible during those games, killed my self twice and stuff >_<

Thanks >_> 

usually alot better...


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO! Grr, thanks alot, Horus. I know I suck. Well, bad games D:
> 
> 
> 
> xP
> 
> man I felt horrible during those games, killed my self twice and stuff >_<
> 
> Thanks >_>
> 
> usually alot better...
Click to expand...

Could you kill  yourself twice if I beat silver?

kthanks.


----------



## PINGAS

BAAAAWL ANY1?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Um, that was random?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Rust said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to play Rust
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, just make it all the way to finals and you can ^_^
> 
> Cyber being absent is still making me unhappy, though
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh, he will. :I
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

Azila said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to play Rust
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, just make it all the way to finals and you can ^_^
> 
> Cyber being absent is still making me unhappy, though
> 
> Heheh, he will.... Just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~Azila~
Click to expand...

don't underestimatte rust, her min *censored.3.0*s all. For the first two stock I got 0 damage on her, of course when it comes to that main I'm mentally ********.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to play Rust
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, just make it all the way to finals and you can ^_^
> 
> Cyber being absent is still making me unhappy, though
> 
> Heheh, he will.... Just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~Azila~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't underestimatte rust, her min *censored.3.0*s all. For the first two stock I got 0 damage on her, of course when it comes to that main I'm mentally ********.
Click to expand...

is it ice climbers? give me a hint.
do I use her main often?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to play Rust
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, just make it all the way to finals and you can ^_^
> 
> Cyber being absent is still making me unhappy, though
> 
> Heheh, he will.... Just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~Azila~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't underestimatte rust, her min *censored.3.0*s all. For the first two stock I got 0 damage on her, of course when it comes to that main I'm mentally ********.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it ice climbers? give me a hint.
> do I use her main often?
Click to expand...

lololololol, you have noooooooooo clue.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Azila~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't underestimatte rust, her min *censored.3.0*s all. For the first two stock I got 0 damage on her, of course when it comes to that main I'm mentally ********.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it ice climbers? give me a hint.
> do I use her main often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololol, you have noooooooooo clue.
Click to expand...

answer the damn question!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> don't underestimatte rust, her min *censored.3.0*s all. For the first two stock I got 0 damage on her, of course when it comes to that main I'm mentally ********.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it ice climbers? give me a hint.
> do I use her main often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololol, you have noooooooooo clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> answer the damn question!
Click to expand...

nou


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> is it ice climbers? give me a hint.
> do I use her main often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololol, you have noooooooooo clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> answer the damn question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
Click to expand...

err, err...
I bet its like ummm...ZSS?


----------



## Hub12

Azila=10 Year old

:/


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lololololol, you have noooooooooo clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> answer the damn question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> err, err...
> I bet its like ummm...ZSS?
Click to expand...

ok, yeah, let's go with that.  <_<


----------



## Trela

*also wants to know who she mains*


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> answer the damn question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> err, err...
> I bet its like ummm...ZSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, yeah, let's go with that.  <_<
Click to expand...

oh, its pokemon trainer.

http://www.brawldomain.com/index.cgi?board=arenadiscussion&action=display&thread=2924


----------



## Hub12

Owait a minute...An annoying Grab....


----------



## John102

John102  will not be pressured into telling. Trela, she gonna surprise you.


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> err, err...
> I bet its like ummm...ZSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, yeah, let's go with that.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, its pokemon trainer.
> 
> http://www.brawldomain.com/index.cgi?board=arenadiscussion&action=display&thread=2924
Click to expand...

ha^^^


----------



## Rust

Then how come my Jigglypuff is better than my PT if PT is my main? 

You won't know til I get my match with Cyber.  I've decided to go with my main this whole tourney instead of waiting ^^


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> err, err...
> I bet its like ummm...ZSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, yeah, let's go with that.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, its pokemon trainer.
> 
> http://www.brawldomain.com/index.cgi?board=arenadiscussion&action=display&thread=2924
Click to expand...

damn you're good. How'd you know it was PT and none of the others? you got it dead on though.


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Then how come my Jigglypuff is better than my PT if PT is my main?
> 
> You won't know til I get my match with Cyber.  I've decided to go with my main this whole tourney instead of waiting ^^


but your description says PT.
you said jigglypuff is not your main, and you said bowser is your secondary. also, you said you used to main olimar, so that leaves pokemon trainer.


----------



## cornymikey

also, I noticed that john was practicing new techniques with squirtle when I was brawling him, and where did he get those techniques?!?


----------



## Rust

I main Dratini cause it's so darn cute <3

Oh noez I've been found out =[


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> I main Dratini cause it's so darn cute <3
> 
> Oh noez I've been found out =[


I is happy ands so smarte.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> I main Dratini cause it's so darn cute <3
> 
> Oh noez I've been found out =[


Who the hell do you main?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main Dratini cause it's so darn cute <3
> 
> Oh noez I've been found out =[
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell do you main?
Click to expand...

read the damn last page.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> also, I noticed that john was practicing new techniques with squirtle when I was brawling him, and where did he get those techniques?!?


lol rust gave me the idea for my new main. <3

shellshifting isn't difficult at all though. Dacus is considerably harder


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I noticed that john was practicing new techniques with squirtle when I was brawling him, and where did he get those techniques?!?
> 
> 
> 
> lol rust gave me the idea for my new main. <3
> 
> shell sliding isn't difficult at all though. Dacus is considerably harder
Click to expand...

eh, have fun. but i bet you will still stick to wolf.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I noticed that john was practicing new techniques with squirtle when I was brawling him, and where did he get those techniques?!?
> 
> 
> 
> lol rust gave me the idea for my new main. <3
> 
> shell sliding isn't difficult at all though. Dacus is considerably harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, have fun. but i bet you will still stick to wolf.
Click to expand...

it's actually shellshifting, not shell sliding.

ok, you say so. but last time I checked 3>1


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main Dratini cause it's so darn cute <3
> 
> Oh noez I've been found out =[
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell do you main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the damn last page.
Click to expand...

Ohhh....

So who does she main?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I noticed that john was practicing new techniques with squirtle when I was brawling him, and where did he get those techniques?!?
> 
> 
> 
> lol rust gave me the idea for my new main. <3
> 
> shell sliding isn't difficult at all though. Dacus is considerably harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, have fun. but i bet you will still stick to wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's actually shellshifting, not shell sliding.
> 
> ok, you say so. but last time I checked 3>1
Click to expand...

but 
3 bad characters < the pwnsome (and cheap) Meta Knight


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main Dratini cause it's so darn cute <3
> 
> Oh noez I've been found out =[
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell do you main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the damn last page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh....
> 
> So who does she main?
Click to expand...

:O
which character is like 3 characters?!? stoopid.


----------



## Rust

Says the guy who lost to my Jigglypuff ^_^


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I noticed that john was practicing new techniques with squirtle when I was brawling him, and where did he get those techniques?!?
> 
> 
> 
> lol rust gave me the idea for my new main. <3
> 
> shell sliding isn't difficult at all though. Dacus is considerably harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, have fun. but i bet you will still stick to wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's actually shellshifting, not shell sliding.
> 
> ok, you say so. but last time I checked 3>1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but
> 3 bad characters < the pwnsome (and cheap) Meta Knight
Click to expand...

you just have to know how to use them.

just like ou have to know how to use wolf's recovery

it's not bad just because you don't know how to do it


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Says the guy who lost to my Jigglypuff ^_^


well, I only got 2 matches and I'm still disappointed. and anyhoo, its john, not you.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> eh, have fun. but i bet you will still stick to wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's actually shellshifting, not shell sliding.
> 
> ok, you say so. but last time I checked 3>1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but
> 3 bad characters < the pwnsome (and cheap) Meta Knight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just have to know how to use them.
> 
> just like ou have to know how to use wolf's recovery
> 
> it's not bad just because you don't know how to do it
Click to expand...

well, i only like squirtle. if I could just use him w/o the other two, PT would be one of my frequently used characters. the other two stink to me.


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> Says the guy who lost to my Jigglypuff ^_^


I beat your Jiggly.

And Uhh...Lost to everything else I think.


----------



## Rust

And Squirtle's actually the worst of the bunch, much to my dismay ;_;

I'm just saying, don't knock on bad characters.  Just because the three in PT aren't as good as MK doesn't mean they can't do damage =[


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> And Squirtle's actually the worst of the bunch, much to my dismay ;_;
> 
> I'm just saying, don't knock on bad characters.  Just because the three in PT aren't as good as MK doesn't mean they can't do damage =[


lemme fight your pokemon trainer?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who lost to my Jigglypuff ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> I beat your Jiggly.
> 
> And Uhh...Lost to everything else I think.
Click to expand...

really?!? did you smash spam?


----------



## John102

lol, jiggly kills me.


----------



## Rust

Cyber and I are about to play, yay!


----------



## Trela

Rust, after you play him, wanna Brawl?

I'm pretty bored right now, and wanna see the new players in action


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Rust, after you play him, wanna Brawl?
> 
> I'm pretty bored right now, and wanna see the new players in action


I want to brawl her pokemon trainer.  :'(


----------



## Trela

Ok. Rust, I added you, so whenever your ready to Brawl, add me and join my room.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. Rust, I added you, so whenever your ready to Brawl, add me and join my room.


I CANZ JOINZ TOO?!


----------



## Trela

Sure Hub lol, but once Rust comes in, Imma do a 1on1 with her.


----------



## John102

John102  will join after hub.


----------



## Rust

Ruuuuuuust wins =]

Was good games, Cyber ^_^

And I don't have a second round match yet? =[


----------



## Hub12

BAH.

What's the point then? >_>


----------



## cornymikey

trela, are you brawling rust?


----------



## bcb

Sorry, I've been in a rush to beat Zelda so I can try to get Brawl+. I'm one fifth of the way there now!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've been in a rush to beat Zelda so I can try to get Brawl+. I'm one fifth of the way there now!


it takes so long if you actually wanna get all 20 hearts. Fishing is very fun. 
I was so glad to get the hylian loach.


----------



## bcb

I ment I'm one fifth of the way on getting Brawl+. I beat Zelda.


----------



## Trela

bcb, we gotta do our match for your Tournament. D:


----------



## bcb

I know. Wanna do it now?


----------



## Cyber85

Good Games rust and Trela. I suck today cause im having a bad day :[


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I know. Wanna do it now?


oh yeah, did I get disqualified?


----------



## Trela

If Rust doesnt wanna fight me, then we can do our match now bcb.

If she wants to, then we gotta play later.


----------



## bcb

lolk

@mikey, nobody was disqualified, (nobody did their matches)


----------



## bcb

BTW, heard coffee was back. Never brawled him, but he sounds like he could three stock my Ness and would two stock my Wario.


----------



## Trela

Yeah, Coffee's good.

Ok. Since Rust dont wanna fight Trela, Trela can fight bcb now. Trela will go make room.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, Coffee's good.
> 
> Ok. Since Rust dont wanna fight Trela, Trela can fight bcb now. Trela will go make room.


 bcb gotta find his Zelda case.

In mean time, bcb will put zelda in brawl case and brawl in wii.


----------



## Horus

The definition of epic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx2rwsRCjQc <--- click *censored.1.2*!!


----------



## bcb

lol ggs Trela.


----------



## bcb

xYoh, when are we gonna do our match?


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> The definition of epic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx2rwsRCjQc <--- click *censored.1.2*!!


agreed


----------



## Hub12

I has question.

How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of epic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx2rwsRCjQc <--- click *censored.1.2*!!
> 
> 
> 
> agreed
Click to expand...

1:05-1:09

pure epicness.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?


YOU SEE SILVER THIS NOOB DOESN'T KNOW EITHER


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?


1. Run
2. Dash Attack by C-Sticking down.
3. C-Stick up (or maybe control stick) immediately and press Z.

DACUS = Dash Attack Cancel Up Smash

I know too much.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Run
> 2. Dash Attack by C-Sticking down.
> 3. C-Stick up (or maybe control stick) immediately and press Z.
> 
> DACUS = Dash Attack Cancel Up Smash
> 
> I know too much.
Click to expand...

I know it too >_>

Dash>Dash attack/C-stick downward>Z+ Up


----------



## Trela

GGz bcb.

Now, Imma go ahead and make Joe and Jake fight each other, then I'll fight winner. I hope I have Kilex after that


----------



## bcb

You're too good, Trela.

I needs to know how I can avoid your "combos" better.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Run
> 2. Dash Attack by C-Sticking down.
> 3. C-Stick up (or maybe control stick) immediately and press Z.
> 
> DACUS = Dash Attack Cancel Up Smash
> 
> I know too much.
Click to expand...

and press z?!?! wtf, I never knew that!!!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Run
> 2. Dash Attack by C-Sticking down.
> 3. C-Stick up (or maybe control stick) immediately and press Z.
> 
> DACUS = Dash Attack Cancel Up Smash
> 
> I know too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and press z?!?! wtf, I never knew that!!!
Click to expand...

It's the control stick and Z

(not the yellow stick...)


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Run
> 2. Dash Attack by C-Sticking down.
> 3. C-Stick up (or maybe control stick) immediately and press Z.
> 
> DACUS = Dash Attack Cancel Up Smash
> 
> I know too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and press z?!?! wtf, I never knew that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the control stick and Z
> 
> (not the yellow stick...)
Click to expand...

thankfully, after days f practicing I've got dacus down almost pat with wolf.


----------



## bcb

I mess up one part. 

Oh well, I feels like brawling nao.


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I mess up one part.
> 
> Oh well, I feels like brawling nao.


brawl bcb?


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mess up one part.
> 
> Oh well, I feels like brawling nao.
> 
> 
> 
> brawl bcb?
Click to expand...

lolkay

Do I have you on my list? I forgot.


----------



## Hub12

C-C-C-C-C-C-CROTCHBREAKER!~

bcb, Brawl?


----------



## Horus

i want brawl two D:


----------



## bcb

I just got Cyber's code. Me 1v1 with Cyber then I'll let you doods join.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I just got Cyber's code. Me 1v1 with Cyber then I'll let you doods join.


k i'll get on


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mess up one part.
> 
> Oh well, I feels like brawling nao.
> 
> 
> 
> brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolkay
> 
> Do I have you on my list? I forgot.
Click to expand...

dont think so im cyber lol

2535-3272-6618

 i'll host


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mess up one part.
> 
> Oh well, I feels like brawling nao.
> 
> 
> 
> brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolkay
> 
> Do I have you on my list? I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont think so im cyber lol
> 
> 2535-3272-6618
> 
> i'll host
Click to expand...

2 steps ahead of you.

Okay... 1 step.


----------



## bcb

Why is there no Horus nor Hub joining?


----------



## MygL

Oww sorry...

Hiiiiiii bcb


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, brawl xyoh, so I can brawl the winner!


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Why is there no Horus nor Hub joining?


idk umm you host then..


----------



## Hub12

Cyber >_>

bcb Host


----------



## Cyber85

bcb very good games  i suck on the other hand


----------



## bcb

lol sorryz


----------



## Cyber85

who made room i wanna join..Please..


----------



## bcb

4/4 in room


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> 4/4 in room


sadface when i left us brawling i had to go eat


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, remember to do your match with xyoh!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, remember to do your match with xyoh!


You just wanna get that rematch with me.

Hmm... Maybe I should forfeit and hope for my chances in the loser's bracket. (Looks in Loser's Bracket)

Aww.... Dang. I'd have to face either Kilex or Ryudo. Kilex doesn't seem too bad, but... Ryudo's cheaper than cheap with smashes. lol


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, remember to do your match with xyoh!
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanna get that rematch with me.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I should forfeit and hope for my chances in the loser's bracket. (Looks in Loser's Bracket)
> 
> Aww.... Dang. I'd have to face either Kilex or Ryudo. Kilex doesn't seem too bad, but... Ryudo's cheaper than cheap with smashes. lol
Click to expand...

yeah, I do want that rematch. I've completely changed my MK's techniques. 
or I could try olimar since wario stinks against long range people


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, remember to do your match with xyoh!
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanna get that rematch with me.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I should forfeit and hope for my chances in the loser's bracket. (Looks in Loser's Bracket)
> 
> Aww.... Dang. I'd have to face either Kilex or Ryudo. Kilex doesn't seem too bad, but... Ryudo's cheaper than cheap with smashes. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I do want that rematch. I've completely changed my MK's techniques.
> or I could try olimar since wario stinks against long range people
Click to expand...

Grr... I better re-look at my matchups. Wario doesn't really have any bad matchups.  Except Marth, but nobody mains Marth on TBT.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, remember to do your match with xyoh!
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanna get that rematch with me.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I should forfeit and hope for my chances in the loser's bracket. (Looks in Loser's Bracket)
> 
> Aww.... Dang. I'd have to face either Kilex or Ryudo. Kilex doesn't seem too bad, but... Ryudo's cheaper than cheap with smashes. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I do want that rematch. I've completely changed my MK's techniques.
> or I could try olimar since wario stinks against long range people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... I better re-look at my matchups. Wario doesn't really have any bad matchups.  Except Marth, but nobody mains Marth on TBT.
Click to expand...

John102  switches to marth

what?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, remember to do your match with xyoh!
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanna get that rematch with me.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I should forfeit and hope for my chances in the loser's bracket. (Looks in Loser's Bracket)
> 
> Aww.... Dang. I'd have to face either Kilex or Ryudo. Kilex doesn't seem too bad, but... Ryudo's cheaper than cheap with smashes. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I do want that rematch. I've completely changed my MK's techniques.
> or I could try olimar since wario stinks against long range people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... I better re-look at my matchups. Wario doesn't really have any bad matchups.  Except Marth, but nobody mains Marth on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john102  switches to marth
> 
> what?
Click to expand...

lol. I can use marth too. 

btw, hows that pokemon trainer going?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I do want that rematch. I've completely changed my MK's techniques.
> or I could try olimar since wario stinks against long range people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... I better re-look at my matchups. Wario doesn't really have any bad matchups.  Except Marth, but nobody mains Marth on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john102  switches to marth
> 
> what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I can use marth too.
> 
> btw, hows that pokemon trainer going?
Click to expand...

>.>

give it time.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Grr... I better re-look at my matchups. Wario doesn't really have any bad matchups.  Except Marth, but nobody mains Marth on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john102  switches to marth
> 
> what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I can use marth too.
> 
> btw, hows that pokemon trainer going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> give it time.
Click to expand...

ok, I'll give it time.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh, nothing. We're just bored, so we're arguing over crappy stuff.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Coffee


I'm used to it....


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SEE SILVER THIS NOOB DOESN'T KNOW EITHER
Click to expand...

I can do it now, thank you very much


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has question.
> 
> How do you do that Snake-Sliding thing with his U-SMASH?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SEE SILVER THIS NOOB DOESN'T KNOW EITHER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do it now, thank you very much
Click to expand...

It' dacus, and snakes is the easiest, wolf's is pretty hard, but I've hard zelda's is the hardest.


----------



## Silverstorms

It's Azila's birthday :O


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It's Azila's birthday :O


Put Horus in a box and give it to her.  :veryhappy: 

And the Marth v. Wario matchup is only 60:40. Not too big of a deal.


----------



## MygL

ohai


----------



## bcb

O.O

Oh bai...


----------



## MygL

Byee


----------



## bcb

-_- Merp.


----------



## MygL

no u


----------



## John102

SILVER WE NEED TO DO OUR MATCHES!


----------



## Hub12

Put a pedo in a bawks.


----------



## MygL

Ok bcb.

I'm ready just tell me whenever your ready.


----------



## cornymikey

xyoh, brawl bcb already!!!


----------



## MygL

cornymikey did you Brawled kilex already?


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey did you Brawled kilex already?


yes, but not in this tourney...


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## MygL

Sure, me.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Sure, me.


ok, are you online now? I'm going on now.


----------



## Silverstorms

Where r John?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Where r John?


John r not here


----------



## Hub12

HOLY CRAP, DABUZ IS AT SOCIAL CHAT ON AIB. : D

Well, WAS.

NOWAIT, HE'S BACK!


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where r John?
> 
> 
> 
> John r not here
Click to expand...

Get on wifi >


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where r John?
> 
> 
> 
> John r not here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get on wifi >
Click to expand...

yesh master.


----------



## Hub12

Omg Dabuz. : D


----------



## Rust

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Omg Dabuz. : D


Is always there   

Rust thinks Hub and Slido should do their matches so I can play again ^_^


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg Dabuz. : D
> 
> 
> 
> Is always there
> 
> Rust thinks Hub and Slido should do their matches so I can play again ^_^
Click to expand...

Liez. This the first I've seen him in Social.

Owait, Who are you on AiB? Hub12  needs to friend

:3
AND NOU


----------



## Trela

I'm talking with Slido right now. I'll tell him to fight ya Hub.

Not yet though. I'm showing him something secret.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm talking with Slido right now. I'll tell him to fight ya Hub.
> 
> Not yet though. I'm showing him something secret.


I WANNA SEE.


----------



## Trela

You will.

Later today.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> You will.
> 
> Later today.


No. Now. NOW. >.>


----------



## John102

GGS silver, man that was making me nervous, just remember if you get of the course and have to use your recover against wolf you're screwed.


----------



## Silverstorms

Ugh. Lost to John.

Got seriously lag raped in game 2, and was busy yelling at my parents to shut up in game 3 <_<


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ugh. Lost to John.
> 
> Got seriously lag raped in game 2, and was busy yelling at my parents to shut up in game 3 <_<


Yeah, you killed yourself twice and was like WTF silver doesn't do that, that's my job.

I got lucky this time, I'll see you in the losers bracket eventually though.


----------



## John102

anyone wanna brawl fun? Those matches were TOO nerve racking.


----------



## Hub12

FFA only.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> FFA only.


ok, you make room and I'll join.


----------



## Hub12

Shtoopid. I need ANOTHER person.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> anyone wanna brawl fun? Those matches were TOO nerve racking.


How on earth were they nerve racking?

Every game was a landslide victory.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna brawl fun? Those matches were TOO nerve racking.
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth were they nerve racking?
> 
> Every game was a landslide victory.
Click to expand...

Well, I got nervous that third match and started playing VERY defensively. And when I was down one game I thought I was going to lose.

@hub, tell me when you're on.


----------



## Hub12

Ohaysup?


----------



## Slido

Hmm...it seems my lack of observation has gotten the best of me again. I just wanna get that match over with *yawn*


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  bangs head on keyboard


----------



## Trela

Hub.

Fight Slido.

NAO.


----------



## Slido

So, is this going to happen or not? -.-


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub.
> 
> Fight Slido.
> 
> NAO.


gtfo mah house. 

>_>

I give. He wins, k?


----------



## Slido

thats no fun :/


----------



## Hub12

It is not, indeed.

Why try, When I'm going to lose to you anyways?

Seriously.


----------



## Silverstorms

So Hub, should I put that down as a win for Slido?


----------



## Trela

*facepalms Hub*

*tells Slido to fight Rust*


----------



## Hub12

@ Silver, Yes.

@ Trela, Oh yes, It's MY fault I'm gonna lose. Yes. It is. >_>


----------



## Slido

I'll get RIGHT on that...just as SOON as I can get his/her info :/


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub, your'e now playing Cyber.

And I have to play Azila (on her birthday >_>)


----------



## Trela

Lol that's an awesome birthday present for her.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub, your'e now playing Cyber.
> 
> And I have to play Azila (on her birthday >_>)


John beat you????


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, your'e now playing Cyber.
> 
> And I have to play Azila (on her birthday >_>)
> 
> 
> 
> John beat you????
Click to expand...

....

I SDed a lot, K?


----------



## Hub12

Me? And Cyber?

Oh, This is going to be good...


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, your'e now playing Cyber.
> 
> And I have to play Azila (on her birthday >_>)
> 
> 
> 
> John beat you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> I SDed a lot, K?
Click to expand...

Great i have to fight that punk now -.-

Punks aren't fun to fight against


----------



## Cyber85

Wow i play Hub.. We'll play later tonight i cant now.


----------



## Silverstorms

> bcb vs xYoh
> 
> Kilex vs Ryudo_Dragon.



Do matches today plz.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

How's this tourney coming?


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> How's this tourney coming?


BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD <small><small><small>for me</small></small></small>.......................


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Lol, lost?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this tourney coming?
> 
> 
> 
> BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD <small><small><small>for me</small></small></small>.......................
Click to expand...

Pretty good for me 

Might get to Slido :3


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol, lost?


In the first round.....

To John.........

Double SD ftl.......


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Ouch, I know how that feels, Silver.  Sorry.


----------



## Rust

Rust wins over Slido ^_^

Was good games, it took me a bit to figure out your pattern.  But it was fun =)


----------



## Silverstorms

Gonna go update the bracket now.


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Rust wins over Slido ^_^
> 
> Was good games, it took me a bit to figure out your pattern.  But it was fun =)


:O

ok well i might get to Rust :0
You disappoint me Tr...Slido >:l


----------



## Slido

Rust said:
			
		

> Rust wins over Slido ^_^
> 
> Was good games, it took me a bit to figure out your pattern.  But it was fun =)


Yea, good games, but im utter crap online xD


----------



## MygL

b..c...b..?


----------



## Silverstorms

Here's the updated bracket
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9466/bracket2.gif


----------



## Trela

Ok. So I was gonna let my bro advance so he could have a shot at bcb/cornymikey, but since Rust won, heh, well.

Get ready.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. So I was gonna let my bro advance so he could have a shot at bcb/cornymikey, but since Rust won, heh, well.
> 
> Get ready.


Who won? Joe or Jake?


----------



## Trela

Jake. Imma go ahead and play him now.


----------



## Rust

I told you all you had to do was make it to the finals =]


----------



## Trela

Coffee: I wanna play you after I play my bros  wanna?


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> I told you all you had to do was make it to the finals =]


you did?


----------



## Trela

She gotta fight you or John, Horus.

Lemmie go finish my match with Jake...


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> She gotta fight you or John, Horus.
> 
> Lemmie go finish my match with Jake...


Will I get to see your Main if i get to the finals?


----------



## Rust

Horus said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you all you had to do was make it to the finals =]
> 
> 
> 
> you did?
Click to expand...

To see my main   

Though I'm going with my main this whole tournament and I'm sure Slido already spilled the beans on who I played =[

That's ok, though.  I have plenty of Lucario experience =]

Looking forward to playing John or Horus in the semi finals  ^_^


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you all you had to do was make it to the finals =]
> 
> 
> 
> you did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To see my main
> 
> Though I'm going with my main this whole tournament and I'm sure Slido already spilled the beans on who I played =[
> 
> That's ok, though.  I have plenty of Lucario experience =]
> 
> Looking forward to playing John or Horus in the semi finals  ^_^
Click to expand...

:l

Do you mind having a life crisis and not being able to fight me in the finals and forfeiting?


----------



## bcb

I'm back! I was required to get an allergy shot. I've been getting one every three weeks for about nine years. This was my second to last one.


----------



## Rust

Horus said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you all you had to do was make it to the finals =]
> 
> 
> 
> you did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To see my main
> 
> Though I'm going with my main this whole tournament and I'm sure Slido already spilled the beans on who I played =[
> 
> That's ok, though.  I have plenty of Lucario experience =]
> 
> Looking forward to playing John or Horus in the semi finals  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> Do you mind having a life crisis and not being able to fight me in the finals and forfeiting?
Click to expand...

But if you fight John then that's only the semi finals >=[

So no, sorry Horus <3


----------



## bcb

Holy crap, John beat Silver? Woah, what'd you do with your steroids man?


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you all you had to do was make it to the finals =]
> 
> 
> 
> you did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To see my main
> 
> Though I'm going with my main this whole tournament and I'm sure Slido already spilled the beans on who I played =[
> 
> That's ok, though.  I have plenty of Lucario experience =]
> 
> Looking forward to playing John or Horus in the semi finals  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> Do you mind having a life crisis and not being able to fight me in the finals and forfeiting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if you fight John then that's only the semi finals >=[
> 
> So no, sorry Horus <3
Click to expand...

D:


Doesn't hurt to try :s


----------



## MygL

-_- bcb


----------



## MygL

Ok! bcb I'm hosting!


----------



## bcb

Sigh... Okay, let's do this.


----------



## Hub12

You'll lose, Like I lost to Slido. >.>


----------



## bcb

Ah, crap. Okay, my counter will be... Lylat.


----------



## Trela

Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!

1. Trela
2. Slido
3. Horus
4. Silver
5. Mike
5. Rust
7. bcb
7. Kilex

And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Delfino


----------



## bcb

kk


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Holy crap, John beat Silver? Woah, what'd you do with your steroids man?


My friend "borrowed" them.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=


Rust in 5th?

Me in 4th?

Hell no.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=


<3


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=


wrong. Mike is #1.


----------



## MygL

Lol GGs, wanna play for fun?


----------



## bcb

ggs, thought you had me xYoh, after you caught up so well in that last match.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol GGs, wanna play for fun?


wait, who won? i gotta fight winner.


----------



## bcb

Fun friendlies is fun.


----------



## MygL

Aww just some matches for fun mikey


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Fun friendlies is fun.


WHO WON?!?


----------



## Silverstorms

Forget Mikey.......

TELL ME WHO WON!!!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Forget Mikey.......
> 
> TELL ME WHO WON!!!


theyre not active!!! :O


----------



## Trela

If Horus can beat John AND Rust, then he's garanteed 3rd place. I think he can pull it off.

Mike has to fight me if he beats bcb/xYoh, and if I beat him, then he's gonna have to fight Slido probably. That'll bring Slido to Loser's Semi Finals, and he'll fight either Kilex, Rust, Silver, bcb, xYoh, or Mike. I think it'll be Silver.

My predictions are TERRIBLE, and will probably be A LOT different from the real list.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ggs, *thought you had me xYoh,* after you caught up so well in that last match.


bcb won i think..


----------



## bcb

I won. But think of it this way Mikey. You've been resting for a while, and I just finished up with a tense round. How about another day instead of today? Seem more fair?


----------



## MygL

bcb won.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> If Horus can beat John AND Rust, then he's garanteed 3rd place. I think he can pull it off.
> 
> Mike has to fight me if he beats bcb/xYoh, and if I beat him, then he's gonna have to fight Slido probably. That'll bring Slido to Loser's Semi Finals, and he'll fight either Kilex, Rust, Silver, bcb, xYoh, or Mike. I think it'll be Silver.
> 
> My predictions are TERRIBLE, and will probably be A LOT different from the real list.
> 
> =Trela=


i'll probably lose to some random person. 

Although my side of the losers bracket looks pretty good...


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ggs, *thought you had me xYoh,* after you caught up so well in that last match.
> 
> 
> 
> bcb won i think..
Click to expand...

must brawl bcb!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I won. But think of it this way Mikey. You've been resting for a while, and I just finished up with a tense round. How about another day instead of today? Seem more fair?



but I was doing friendlies before.


----------



## Trela

bcb and Mike, I would like to get it done now lol Kilex gave me the win, so now I gotta fight one of yoll.

I hate waiting


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=


lol, rust is going to be AT LEAST second.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb and Mike, I would like to get it done now lol Kilex gave me the win, so now I gotta fight one of yoll.
> 
> I hate waiting


what trela said.


----------



## bcb

I really don't want to do two rounds in the same hour. How about... 6:00 our time?


----------



## MygL

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rust

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> lol, rust is going to be AT LEAST second.
Click to expand...

Psh no I'm going straight to the top =]

But thanks for your support John <3


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I really don't want to do two rounds in the same hour. How about... 6:00 our time?


ok...
*goes to watch King of Queens*


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> lol, rust is going to be AT LEAST second.
Click to expand...

If you beat me yeah

I got her to 1 stock in all of my games i had with her i think, and i know for sure i beat her atleast twice


----------



## Rust

So play John so we can play. =]

The faster we move this the better, am I right? =D


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus and John? Want to do your match now?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus and John? Want to do your match now?


No lol


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> lol, rust is going to be AT LEAST second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you beat me yeah
> 
> I got her to 1 stock in all of my games i had with her i think, and i know for sure i beat her atleast twice
Click to expand...

Which of her players were you playing?

@silver, no


----------



## Hub12

La-Dee-Doo-Da.

I think I've got it!


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus and John? Want to do your match now?
> 
> 
> 
> No lol
Click to expand...

 T_T 

Has to be today or tomorrow.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> lol, rust is going to be AT LEAST second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you beat me yeah
> 
> I got her to 1 stock in all of my games i had with her i think, and i know for sure i beat her atleast twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of her players were you playing?
> 
> @silver, no
Click to expand...

I did good against her Jiggly (i beat it with Falco! FALCO!!!!) then i fought her PT with MK and Marth and still got her low i think? and then she used like random characters like snake or something

Plus I know what her main is now


----------



## Trela

So is this the bracket right now?

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?711485800e.gif


----------



## bcb

I really need to rest. Any good comedy flashes? Anyone seen the evil strawberry?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> So is this the bracket right now?
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?711485800e.gif




Yes....


----------



## Trela

Yay. I gotz it.

*waits for bcb and Mike*

*hopes Horus destroys*


----------



## Rust

I'd really like Horus and John to get their matches done, please? Please? *puppy dog eyes*

lol I'm an impatient little girl.  And I'd like a match that's intense =]


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> lol, rust is going to be AT LEAST second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you beat me yeah
> 
> I got her to 1 stock in all of my games i had with her i think, and i know for sure i beat her atleast twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of her players were you playing?
> 
> @silver, no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did good against her Jiggly (i beat it with Falco! FALCO!!!!) then i fought her PT with MK and Marth and still got her low i think? and then she used like random characters like snake or something
> 
> Plus I know what her main is now
Click to expand...

who be that?


----------



## Trela

You'll find out IF you beat Horus.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> You'll find out IF you beat Horus.


I already know who it is,I'm testing horus.

Trela I be knowing her main before you.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Yay. I gotz it.
> 
> *waits for bcb and Mike*
> 
> *hopes Horus destroys*


We be doin' our match in 2 hours dawg.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzsY4RfNnBs


----------



## Trela

Oh.

Lol trust me, he knows.

Btw, I would like to watch Rust play John/Horus when the match comes up. Is that all right with yoll?


----------



## bcb

Yo, I got 12 over 2000 in home run contest. My newest additions are Marth and Wolf. YAY!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Lol trust me, he knows.
> 
> Btw, I would like to watch Rust play John/Horus when the match comes up. Is that all right with yoll?


yeah, it's cool. So we all know Rust's TRUE main isn't PT right?


----------



## Rust

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Lol trust me, he knows.
> 
> Btw, I would like to watch Rust play John/Horus when the match comes up. Is that all right with yoll?


Lag johns =[

You must really be worried about me, trying to see how I play and stuffs =]
I'm flattered ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Lol trust me, he knows.
> 
> Btw, I would like to watch Rust play John/Horus when the match comes up. Is that all right with yoll?


Are you allowed to scout in brawl tournies?

Idk. You're not allowed to in pokemon ones.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Lol trust me, he knows.
> 
> Btw, I would like to watch Rust play John/Horus when the match comes up. Is that all right with yoll?


Fine with me 

@rust: TOMORROW ;D


----------



## Trela

Yeah. I might make it more laggy.

I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.


We can test it and see 

Like try a friendly with you spectating and see how it goes


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.


Yeah, thanks for having faith in me trela.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

hai gaiz wuts goin on


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> hai gaiz wuts goin on


Round One is over. :O


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.


So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?

 T_T


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hai gaiz wuts goin on
> 
> 
> 
> Round One is over. :O
Click to expand...

dayum silver wins it at hosting a tourney against albert


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?
> 
> T_T
Click to expand...

I'm special like that ;D

Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on


----------



## Trela

Lol I'm helping Horus because he's been wanting my help for like 3 months. I think it's time for me to help lol.

John: I still <3 you though! I'm just wanting to see Horus make it to the Top 3


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?
> 
> T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

trela gtfo horus and john are mine ;3


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?
> 
> T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
Click to expand...

You use the reflector well, btw (is that still called shining?)

DACUS, on the other hand.....


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?
> 
> T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
Click to expand...

Orly

Will you be able to phaze through the stage with one try instead of six?

I've seen a competitive player and his name is Seagull <3


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?
> 
> T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use the reflector well, btw (is that still called shining?)
> 
> DACUS, on the other hand.....
Click to expand...

Don't get me started on that, I was doing it so well offline, online it strarted turning to *censored.2.0* again.


----------



## bcb

YESH! There's hope for me!

There's a rumored tourney to be in Syracuse during August. That's good for me, and I will absolutely beg to go. I'll plead. Maybe there is hope, after all.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I might make it more laggy.
> 
> I just wanted to watch it because I wanted to see Horus play (if it's not Horus and it's John, then forget it lol). I'm gonna start helping him get better, and wanna see what he does during the match, if he makes it to you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you choose to help Horus over everyone else?
> 
> T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
> 
> Will you be able to phaze through the stage with one try instead of six?
> 
> I've seen a competitive player and his name is Seagull <3
Click to expand...

lol, that's mike, and sometimes I do that to shake things up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> YESH! There's hope for me!
> 
> There's a rumored tourney to be in Syracuse during August. That's good for me, and I will absolutely beg to go. I'll plead. Maybe there is hope, after all.


I'm probably going to go to that tourney, and probably so is Ryudo >.>


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use the reflector well, btw (is that still called shining?)
> 
> DACUS, on the other hand.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me started on that, I was doing it so well offline, online it strarted turning to *censored.2.0* again.
Click to expand...

Yeah. You pulled it off once and I just grabbed you  <_<


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESH! There's hope for me!
> 
> There's a rumored tourney to be in Syracuse during August. That's good for me, and I will absolutely beg to go. I'll plead. Maybe there is hope, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to go to that tourney, and probably so is Ryudo >.>
Click to expand...

all of you live inNY? DAAAANNNNG!

hub me and you gotta do a brawl tourney in Richmond sometime.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm special like that ;D
> 
> Unlike John i want to become competitive like Trela and go to real tournaments and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
> 
> Will you be able to phaze through the stage with one try instead of six?
> 
> I've seen a competitive player and his name is Seagull <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's mike, and sometimes I do that to shake things up.
Click to expand...

You kept screwing up the last time I played you [to the point where you SDed...]

I understand about the Bair and Laser so I'm fine if you do

I use Dacus like every time I'm Falco :s
[and it does get screwed up in Wifi, It makes me go into a Gatling combo instead]


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going to show you what a competitive wolf looks like tomorrow, don't give me *censored.2.0* about spamming my laser and bair either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
> 
> Will you be able to phaze through the stage with one try instead of six?
> 
> I've seen a competitive player and his name is Seagull <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's mike, and sometimes I do that to shake things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You kept screwing up the last time I played you [to the point where you SDed...]
> 
> I understand about the Bair and Laser so I'm fine if you do
> 
> I use Dacus like every time I'm Falco :s
> [and it does get screwed up in Wifi, It makes me go into a Gatling combo instead]
Click to expand...

As phasing, I'm pro at that now, online and off.

Online when I try dacus I do a short hop down smash instead......

oh, and lol at your chances of beating me if you use falco.


----------



## Trela

bcb: AWESOME! I hope it goes well man!

John: Lol sorry man. I'm just wanting to see my little apprentice get Top 3. Your gonna do good John, so dont worriez 

Guys, I'm making a HUGE post over at Smashboards. Yoll will probably want to see it, for it has something to do with me leaving this place.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Orly
> 
> Will you be able to phaze through the stage with one try instead of six?
> 
> I've seen a competitive player and his name is Seagull <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's mike, and sometimes I do that to shake things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You kept screwing up the last time I played you [to the point where you SDed...]
> 
> I understand about the Bair and Laser so I'm fine if you do
> 
> I use Dacus like every time I'm Falco :s
> [and it does get screwed up in Wifi, It makes me go into a Gatling combo instead]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As phasing, I'm pro at that now, online and off.
> 
> Online when I try dacus I do a short hop down smash instead......
> 
> oh, and lol at your chances of beating me if you use falco.
Click to expand...

They're 45/55 >_>

So in my favor, but i won't be using Falco


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: AWESOME! I hope it goes well man!
> 
> John: Lol sorry man. I'm just wanting to see my little apprentice get Top 3. Your gonna do good John, so dont worriez
> 
> Guys, I'm making a HUGE post over at Smashboards. Yoll will probably want to see it, for it has something to do with me leaving this place.


When you post it, link plz.


----------



## bcb

Send us link, Trela.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb: AWESOME! I hope it goes well man!
> 
> John: Lol sorry man. I'm just wanting to see my little apprentice get Top 3. Your gonna do good John, so dont worriez
> 
> Guys, I'm making a HUGE post over at Smashboards. Yoll will probably want to see it, for it has something to do with me leaving this place.
> 
> 
> 
> When you post it, ]^yep
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: AWESOME! I hope it goes well man!
> 
> John: Lol sorry man. I'm just wanting to see my little apprentice get Top 3. Your gonna do good John, so dont worriez
> 
> Guys, I'm making a HUGE post over at Smashboards. Yoll will probably want to see it, for it has something to do with me leaving this place.


I don't Horus will come top 3.

I think Trela and Rust will be top 2 (not sure on order) and either Slido or Mikey will come third (if Mikey uses MK).


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb: AWESOME! I hope it goes well man!
> 
> John: Lol sorry man. I'm just wanting to see my little apprentice get Top 3. Your gonna do good John, so dont worriez
> 
> Guys, I'm making a HUGE post over at Smashboards. Yoll will probably want to see it, for it has something to do with me leaving this place.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't Horus will come top 3.
> 
> I think Trela and Rust will be top 2 (not sure on order) and either Slido or Mikey will come third (if Mikey uses MK).
Click to expand...

And i thought you'd beat John but you know *censored.2.0* happens :O


----------



## Rust

Yay Silver has faith in me even though he has no idea who I am!

<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I just noticed something.

No one ever wants to baaawl me except horus cuz hes cool D:


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I just noticed something.
> 
> No one ever wants to baaawl me except horus cuz hes cool D:




Stupid connection stuff though..


----------



## Trela

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7744372#post7744372


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7744372#post7744372


Give me an invite 

Always wondered whats in the backroom 
[i understand if you don't want too lol]


----------



## bcb

Interesting. Hope your plan succeeds!


----------



## Silverstorms

> This so called "plan" brings me to my second point. The plan I have been keeping secret with nearly everyone shall now be shown



?


----------



## Trela

I'm sending invitations tomorrow.

The Backroom wont be that big, but it'll consist of smart asses lol.

Silver: What about it?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm sending invitations tomorrow.
> 
> The Backroom wont be that big, but it'll consist of smart asses lol.
> 
> Silver: What about it?


Secret my ass....


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm sending invitations tomorrow.
> 
> The Backroom wont be that big, but it'll consist of smart asses lol.
> 
> Silver: What about it?


So I can be a smart ass?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending invitations tomorrow.
> 
> The Backroom wont be that big, but it'll consist of smart asses lol.
> 
> Silver: What about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Secret my ass....
Click to expand...

It's a secret for the smashboards not us


----------



## bcb

Too bad I don't main Lucario or Rollcario. :/

Still, I'll main who I want. Wario and Ness. (And Marth, P.T, Falco, Samus, possibly other)


----------



## Trela

Smashboards had like NO IDEA I was planning it lol. They stoopid. I even posted a post talking about making a website not very long ago. No one listened :I

Now I gtg make the Backroom


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Smashboards had like NO IDEA I was planning it lol. They stoopid. I even posted a post talking about making a website not very long ago. No one listened :I
> 
> Now I gtg make the Backroom


:0

btw is this your Razor? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTMS_j9bO3g


----------



## Trela

My Razer mains Snake.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> My Razer mains Snake.


Ah, too many Razors/Razers


----------



## Tidus Strife

I challenge your predictions with my own Trela :O

1. Rust
2. Trela
3. Sildo
4. Horus
5. Mike
5. Silver
7. bcb
7. Kilex

lets do this *censored.2.0*tt xD

EDIT: UltimateRazer? I assume, he's the only Razer I know who plays snake.


----------



## bcb

Grr... Everyone's betting I lose to Mikey. :O


----------



## Trela

This is my last Tournament here for another 3 months.

I'm gonna try my best.

bcb: Lol I think your Wario will get em' actually. It's pretty hard to predict which one of yoll will come out with the win, for yoll are like equally skilled.


----------



## Tidus Strife

go for it :O But from what I've heard from Lute, I'd put all my money on Rust. Especially after you're taking her so lightly to put her at 5th


----------



## bcb

When Mikey says he'll beat me, I'll say this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqTEYGdwbF4


----------



## bcb

BTW, I lost to xYoh with my Wario against Lucas the first round.

Second Round, I was Wario against Luigi and won.

Third, I was Ness and beat Lucas.

All of these matches were close, though. I'm not sure who to use against Silver if I do lose, however.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Rust has to win now to make me look good <3


----------



## bcb

Trela, say what I'd say.


----------



## Trela

What bcb said.


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, its almost time. 
I think I can counter your wario now.


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, are you practicing or something?


----------



## bcb

I practied against a cpu for 2 matches. That's enough for me. Five mins. pl0x for my hands to get normal.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I practied against a cpu for 2 matches. That's enough for me. Five mins. pl0x for my hands to get normal.


alright... this time I wont underestimate you. it is on!!!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I practied against a cpu for 2 matches. That's enough for me. Five mins. pl0x for my hands to get normal.
> 
> 
> 
> alright... this time I wont underestimate you. it is on!!!
Click to expand...

NO WONT LET YOU


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I practied against a cpu for 2 matches. That's enough for me. Five mins. pl0x for my hands to get normal.
> 
> 
> 
> alright... this time I wont underestimate you. it is on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WONT LET YOU
Click to expand...

btw, my counter is battlefield. yours?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I practied against a cpu for 2 matches. That's enough for me. Five mins. pl0x for my hands to get normal.
> 
> 
> 
> alright... this time I wont underestimate you. it is on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WONT LET YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> btw, my counter is battlefield. yours?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking it'll probably be FD. I'll have to decide if I lose.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I practied against a cpu for 2 matches. That's enough for me. Five mins. pl0x for my hands to get normal.
> 
> 
> 
> alright... this time I wont underestimate you. it is on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WONT LET YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> btw, my counter is battlefield. yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking it'll probably be FD. I'll have to decide if I lose.
Click to expand...

ok. FD stinks. :/


----------



## bcb

Room is up, bucko.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Room is up, bucko.


ok, im gonna go online now.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO WONT LET YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> btw, my counter is battlefield. yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking it'll probably be FD. I'll have to decide if I lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. FD stinks. :/
Click to expand...

Finally something i can agree on


----------



## bcb

Crap. Alright, FD it is.


----------



## bcb

Whatever, good games. It's an honor that you'd change your entire strategy just for me.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Whatever, good games. It's an honor that you'd change your entire strategy just for me.


yay, i won! actually, thats my new strategy for everyone, its better than my old one.

trela, its time!


----------



## bcb

Don't get too cocky, Star Knight.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Don't get too cocky, Star Knight.


thats not cocky. 
GGz anyway.


----------



## bcb

Eh...

HEY EVERYONE! HIS NEW STRATEGY IS TO SPAM FAIRS AND DAIRS!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Eh...
> 
> HEY EVERYONE! HIS NEW STRATEGY IS TO SPAM FAIRS AND DAIRS!


:O my strategy is gone. :O


----------



## bcb

lol, you gave away my "strategy".


----------



## cornymikey

whats trela's aim?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> whats trela's aim?


TrelaAlberto

;P


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats trela's aim?
> 
> 
> 
> TrelaAlberto
> 
> ;P
Click to expand...

successfully stalked trela.


----------



## bcb

I told Trela on AiM about you wanting a match before you could.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I told Trela on AiM about you wanting a match before you could.


err, bassturd.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Trela on AiM about you wanting a match before you could.
> 
> 
> 
> err, bassturd.
Click to expand...

I NO KILL KENNY :I


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Trela on AiM about you wanting a match before you could.
> 
> 
> 
> err, bassturd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I NO KILL KENNY :I
Click to expand...

LOL.


----------



## cornymikey

wish me luck. im brawling trela.


----------



## cornymikey

errr, I lost to trela.


----------



## bcb

-__-


----------



## bcb

I feel like chatting. Anyone got AiM?


----------



## Cyber85

Where you at Hub???


----------



## bcb

I successfully did DACUS with Wario. Once. In Training.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I successfully did DACUS with Wario. Once. In Training.


lol. once. 
my DACUS with falco is decent, but it never seems to work on wifi.


----------



## Cyber85

brawl anyone?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I feel like chatting. Anyone got AiM?


Yus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I've got AIM too..


----------



## Trela

Ok. So now I gotta wait for Horus and John, then winner and Rust.

GOGOGO


----------



## John102

horus is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Silverstorms

I've PMed Horus.

You guys have to get this done today.


----------



## Horus

I'm not here

Currently in Asia without my Wii :0


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm not here
> 
> Currently in Asia without my Wii :0


horus forfeits.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here
> 
> Currently in Asia without my Wii :0
> 
> 
> 
> horus forfeits.
Click to expand...

no, I'm just busy atm

I promise to brawl later today


----------



## Trela

All righty. At least today we can get the Winner's Bracket done


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here
> 
> Currently in Asia without my Wii :0
> 
> 
> 
> horus forfeits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I'm just busy atm
> 
> I promise to brawl later today
Click to expand...

You'e not in Asia.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here
> 
> Currently in Asia without my Wii :0
> 
> 
> 
> horus forfeits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I'm just busy atm
> 
> I promise to brawl later today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'e not in Asia.
Click to expand...

Actually I've never been outa state..


----------



## Rust

*promises herself not to be impatient*

=[


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> *promises herself not to be impatient*
> 
> =[


hey, im ready now, blame horus.


----------



## Hub12

Blah.

Anyone join me in a FFA?

Rust? Horus? John?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Blah.
> 
> Anyone join me in a FFA?
> 
> Rust? Horus? John?


busy hoe


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Blah.
> 
> Anyone join me in a FFA?
> 
> Rust? Horus? John?


Why do you always want to play a FFA?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah.
> 
> Anyone join me in a FFA?
> 
> Rust? Horus? John?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always want to play a FFA?
Click to expand...

It's more fun.  Join Silvah? : D



@ Horus Whore.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah.
> 
> Anyone join me in a FFA?
> 
> Rust? Horus? John?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always want to play a FFA?
Click to expand...

He gets bored i guess


(although so do i when he's trying to practice recovering with ness)


----------



## Trela

*hopes Horus is ready*


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> *hopes Horus is ready*


nope


----------



## Rust

Hey, are finals 3/5 instead of 2/3 or is only Grand Finals like that? =]


----------



## Trela

Winner's Finals, Loser's Finals, and Grand Finals are 3/5.


----------



## John102

WHERE THE HELL IS HORUS!?!?!??!I NEED TO BRAWL NOW!!!!!

alright, Imma go practice,ill be back in 20 minutes.


----------



## Rust

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> This tournament has to go faster than all the previous TBT ones, so in signing up you agree to:
> 
> 1. Be active on TBT for the next week
> *2. Do your match as soon as you see your opponent online*
> 3. PM me if you know you will not be able to do your match in the given amount of time.


You can tell that my promise to not be impatient didn't work  :'(


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tournament has to go faster than all the previous TBT ones, so in signing up you agree to:
> 
> 1. Be active on TBT for the next week
> *2. Do your match as soon as you see your opponent online*
> 3. PM me if you know you will not be able to do your match in the given amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that my promise to not be impatient didn't work  :'(
Click to expand...

I know how you feel......

Brawl while I wait for horus?

Edit:nvm, I go fight computer.


----------



## Rust

Little cousin's playing All Star mode, so I'm sorry but I can't =[


----------



## bcb

lulz


----------



## Horus

Jesus christ be patient 

It'll happen sometime today, so WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcb

I'm not very eager to face Silver. -_-


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm not very eager to face Silver. -_-


O hai.


----------



## bcb

Why you hate me?


----------



## Horus

Textures seem to take a while :S


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Textures seem to take a while :S


Hurry up.

You have to finish them, do your match, get my Dittos, then do that other thing you wanted to do.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textures seem to take a while :S
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up.
> 
> You have to finish them, do your match, get my Dittos, then do that other thing you wanted to do.
Click to expand...

Yeah...

After the textures (maybe another 5-15 minutes?) i need to help my parents then i can brawl and make your dittos

this is the busiest I've ever been


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textures seem to take a while :S
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up.
> 
> You have to finish them, do your match, get my Dittos, then do that other thing you wanted to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> After the textures (maybe another 5-15 minutes?) i need to help my parents then i can brawl and make your dittos
> 
> this is the busiest I've ever been
Click to expand...

he said that an hour ago......


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textures seem to take a while :S
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up.
> 
> You have to finish them, do your match, get my Dittos, then do that other thing you wanted to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> After the textures (maybe another 5-15 minutes?) i need to help my parents then i can brawl and make your dittos
> 
> this is the busiest I've ever been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said that an hour ago......
Click to expand...

unexpected problems have come up


----------



## cornymikey

hey, you didnt update the bracket. who am I brawling next?


----------



## Trela

Someone IM me whenever my match comes up.

I'm tired....


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, can we practice doubles with CPUs now? i cant go on AiB now.


----------



## Rust

=[


----------



## Tidus Strife

Textures take priority over tournies now? O_O


----------



## bcb

Mikey, I guess we can brawl against cpus, Sorry I was AFK till now.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Textures take priority over tournies now? O_O


Yep

;D 

I got it to work but i only got 1 texture D:

I'll add more later, so I'm going to help my parents now 

:0


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textures take priority over tournies now? O_O
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> ;D
> 
> I got it to work but i only got 1 texture D:
> 
> I'll add more later, so I'm going to help my parents now
> 
> :0
Click to expand...

What texture was it anyway?


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Mikey, I guess we can brawl against cpus, Sorry I was AFK till now.


NVM... The King says, "Dinner".


Edit: Back.


----------



## cornymikey

you wanna go against the CPUs now?


----------



## Trela

Have John and Horus fought yet? Seriously, times running out. It's gotta get done! :O


----------



## Rust

Yeah guys, c'mon ;_;

I'm not here forever, just until 11 Eastern cause I got work at six in the morning =[


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Have John and Horus fought yet? Seriously, times running out. It's gotta get done! :O


IT'S NOT MY FAULT, HORUS KEEPS AVOIDING HIS MATCHES!


----------



## Horus

*yawn* so I'm like back

Ready to fight...

BTW RUSTY, WE'RE DOING OUR MATCH TOMMAROW. PERIOD!!!


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> *yawn* so I'm like back
> 
> Ready to fight...
> 
> BTW RUSTY, WE'RE DOING OUR MATCH TOMMAROW. PERIOD!!!


FINALLY!

gimmie like 5 minutes horus.


----------



## Rust

Today, Horus. It has to be today =]


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* so I'm like back
> 
> Ready to fight...
> 
> BTW RUSTY, WE'RE DOING OUR MATCH TOMMAROW. PERIOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> gimmie like 5 minutes horus.
Click to expand...

room already made :S


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Today, Horus. It has to be today =]


No, unless Silver says so, its tommarow


----------



## Rust

But Silver's not even on and I doubt I'll have the time to do it tomorrow 

=[


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> But Silver's not even on and I doubt I'll have the time to do it tomorrow
> 
> =[


I was busy today but look where i am, sitting and waiting for John for the tourny.

TOO BAD


----------



## Tidus Strife

You're afraid to fight Rust?


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> You're afraid to fight Rust?


Well she is 5 years older and somehow beat Slido so maybe? Anyhow I'd like to be able to breath inbetween matches so i don't lose because i wasn't ready (happened before and lost to kilex...) so stop shoving these matches down my throat please ^_^

btw wth john where are you?


----------



## Rust

You say that and want to go to real tournaments? 

The longest I had to wait at my tournaments were like five minutes =[


----------



## Hub12

HOLD UP A MINUTE

I thought Rust was 14. 

Carry on.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Rust is 19...

Making a girl wait when it won't affect the outcome anyways. There's no such thing as unprepared johns, especially when you don't know what's coming. And Age means nothing in Smash.

WHERE HAS CHIVALRY GONE?!?


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> You say that and want to go to real tournaments?
> 
> The longest I had to wait at my tournaments were like five minutes =[


I do want to go to tournaments but like 2 years from now, and I'll probably be ready knowing the next match is in 5 minutes or w/e

Hub she's 19


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that and want to go to real tournaments?
> 
> The longest I had to wait at my tournaments were like five minutes =[
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to go to tournaments but like 2 years from now, and I'll probably be ready knowing the next match is in 5 minutes or w/e
> 
> Hub she's 19
Click to expand...

I'm going to a tournament in 5 months with people who are 20+   

...

 T_T


----------



## Tidus Strife

I've seen a 9 year old beat a pro in a tournament.


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that and want to go to real tournaments?
> 
> The longest I had to wait at my tournaments were like five minutes =[
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to go to tournaments but like 2 years from now, and I'll probably be ready knowing the next match is in 5 minutes or w/e
> 
> Hub she's 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to a tournament in 5 months with people who are 20+
> 
> ...
> 
> T_T
Click to expand...

lol have fun, if i ever go to one sometime, I'll just watch or something. not enter


----------



## MygL

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I've seen a 9 year old beat a pro in a tournament.


And I can't wait to go!


----------



## Tidus Strife

Kool-Aid this little 9 year old kid beat Diem's "Super Knight" with Pit. Age means nothing.


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that and want to go to real tournaments?
> 
> The longest I had to wait at my tournaments were like five minutes =[
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to go to tournaments but like 2 years from now, and I'll probably be ready knowing the next match is in 5 minutes or w/e
> 
> Hub she's 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to a tournament in 5 months with people who are 20+
> 
> ...
> 
> T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol have fun, if i ever go to one sometime, I'll just watch or something. not enter
Click to expand...

I am so freaking going and play, we have 2 tourneys every year...

And I just found out about this a week ago :V


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Kool-Aid this little 9 year old kid beat Diem's "Super Knight" with Pit. Age means nothing.


Exsperiance and Luck do :0

now stop bothering me, we're not doing our match {if i win} today


And *censored.3.0* where's john...


----------



## Tidus Strife

It was his 2nd Tournament, he placed 5th. It was neither Experience, nor luck.

You should be doing your match ASAP considering you're so "busy".


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> It was his 2nd Tournament, he placed 5th. It was neither Experience, nor luck.
> 
> You should be doing your match ASAP considering you're so "busy".


Then how did he play? picked up the controller for the first time and magicaly won? don't think so

AND today was busy, not everyday of my life


----------



## Tidus Strife

He won because he's a good player. Age and Tournament Experience don't play into that all the time.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> He won because he's a good player. Age and Tournament Experience don't play into that all the time.


So your telling me from the moment he was born, he was a good player? When i meant experieance i meant ANY experience not tournament experience. Although age doesn't matter a couple factors come into play. for one she could have played other SSB games [i didn't] she could've played better players like those at tournaments, she probably knows the matchups of every character or more combos ETC


----------



## Rust

In my experience, it's always better to do matches as quickly as possible.  Not because it makes the tournament go by faster, but you're also ready to go.  The adrenaline is pumping, your eyes are still adjusted to playing and your fingers are more warmed up from a tourney match than a friendly.

That's just me, though, take the advice for what you will =]

Seems like John's offline now, though =(


----------



## John102

sorry guys, big storm and power went out =/

i can brawl now though.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> sorry guys, big storm and power went out =/
> 
> i can brawl now though.


*censored.3.0* get on >:l


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys, big storm and power went out =/
> 
> i can brawl now though.
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* get on >:l
Click to expand...

OK!OK!

I'm getting on now.


----------



## Rust

Go go John!  Win it all! =]


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys, big storm and power went out =/
> 
> i can brawl now though.
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* get on >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK!OK!
> 
> I'm getting on now.
Click to expand...

Cmon >:l


----------



## John102

GAH!

MAY WIFI IS *censored.3.0*ED UP!

sorry guys/girls, mostly rust, but right now my wifi is screwed up.....

i think it might have to do with the t storm that's passing through....

I'll keep trying and post when it's up again!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> GAH!
> 
> MAY WIFI IS *censored.3.0*ED UP!
> 
> sorry guys/girls, mostly rust, but right now my wifi is screwed up.....
> 
> i think it might have to do with the t storm that's passing through....
> 
> I'll keep trying and post when it's up again!


Wow

Ok I'll be brawling other people :s


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAH!
> 
> MAY WIFI IS *censored.3.0*ED UP!
> 
> sorry guys/girls, mostly rust, but right now my wifi is screwed up.....
> 
> i think it might have to do with the t storm that's passing through....
> 
> I'll keep trying and post when it's up again!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> Ok I'll be brawling other people :s
Click to expand...

guys I'm really sorry, I couldn't control this, if we would've brawled earlier it wouldn't of happened, but I understand how it is, horus had stuff to do and everything...


----------



## bcb

AiB has proved I'm a no-good sorry sucking loser.


----------



## Trela

Guys, stop bashing Horus to do his match (if he beats John). He doesnt have to do it today. Rust, if you MAYBE cant do it tomorrow, then you need to find out now if you 100% can or not. If you REALLY cant do it tomorrow and wont have time to, then yes, Horus (or John lol) will have to fight you tonight. If not, then you must wait......AGAIN! WAHAHAHA!

Btw: Yes. At Tournaments, you take a 5-minute breather, then go to your next match. I ALWAYS do this when I know that I have a tough opponent like Gnes or Hylian. Now, online, it doesn't really HAVE to work the same way. If you know you have like a day or 2 to get your match done, then you can go ahead and rest, unless your opponent will not be there when your hibernation crap is over lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, stop bashing Horus to do his match (if he beats John). He doesnt have to do it today. Rust, if you MAYBE cant do it tomorrow, then you need to find out now if you 100% can or not. If you REALLY cant do it tomorrow and wont have time to, then yes, Horus (or John lol) will have to fight you tonight. If not, then you must wait......AGAIN! WAHAHAHA!
> 
> Btw: Yes. At Tournaments, you take a 5-minute breather, then go to your next match. I ALWAYS do this when I know that I have a tough opponent like Gnes or Hylian. Now, online, it doesn't really HAVE to work the same way. If you know you have like a day or 2 to get your match done, then you can go ahead and rest, unless your opponent will not be there when your hibernation crap is over lol.
> 
> =Trela=


: D

<3, but in all serious what bad luck :s


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hehehehehehhehehe.... Yesterday...  was my birthday! WOOT! Im finally 11. I got a transformers hat, and I look like a gangstah!


----------



## Horus

Azila said:
			
		

> Hehehehehehhehehe.... Yesterday...  was my birthday! WOOT! Im finally 11. I got a transformers hat, and I look like a gangstah!


Lol awesome

You get an awesome final smash!


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehhehehe.... Yesterday...  was my birthday! WOOT! Im finally 11. I got a transformers hat, and I look like a gangstah!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol awesome
> 
> You get an awesome final smash!
Click to expand...

That's scary. It's almost as scary as how bad I am at brawl.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehhehehe.... Yesterday...  was my birthday! WOOT! Im finally 11. I got a transformers hat, and I look like a gangstah!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol awesome
> 
> You get an awesome final smash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's scary. It's almost as scary as how bad I am at brawl.
Click to expand...

It's cool and your pretty good >_>


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehhehehe.... Yesterday...  was my birthday! WOOT! Im finally 11. I got a transformers hat, and I look like a gangstah!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol awesome
> 
> You get an awesome final smash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's scary. It's almost as scary as how bad I am at brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cool and your pretty good >_>
Click to expand...

1:9 ratio on AiB ladder.

And I'm wrong. It's scarier.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehhehehe.... Yesterday...  was my birthday! WOOT! Im finally 11. I got a transformers hat, and I look like a gangstah!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol awesome
> 
> You get an awesome final smash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's scary. It's almost as scary as how bad I am at brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cool and your pretty good >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1:9 ratio on AiB ladder.
> 
> And I'm wrong. It's scarier.
Click to expand...

You can get better  :r 

its awesome :0


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Pd, you are teh best! Rawrz!


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's scary. It's almost as scary as how bad I am at brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cool and your pretty good >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1:9 ratio on AiB ladder.
> 
> And I'm wrong. It's scarier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get better  :r
> 
> its awesome :0
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP THERE ARE YAOI ADVERSITEMENTS!!

Oh wait, hwa yao tek... My bad.

Lucaslucaslucaslucaslucas


----------



## bcb

Azila said:
			
		

> Pd, you are teh best! Rawrz!


M2K is best.

@xYoh: Never say Yaoi... Again.  :X


----------



## John102

ok guys, imma check my wifi again......

wish me luck.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd, you are teh best! Rawrz!
> 
> 
> 
> M2K is best.
> 
> @xYoh: Never say Yaoi... Again.  :X
Click to expand...

I liek Lucas' textures.
Yaoi
LucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucasLuigilucaslucaslucaslucas


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd, you are teh best! Rawrz!
> 
> 
> 
> M2K is best.
> 
> @xYoh: Never say Yaoi... Again.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liek Lucas' textures.
> Yaoi
> LucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucasLuigilucaslucaslucaslucas
Click to expand...

you like ugly? :0


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd, you are teh best! Rawrz!
> 
> 
> 
> M2K is best.
> 
> @xYoh: Never say Yaoi... Again.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liek Lucas' textures.
> Yaoi
> LucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucasLuigilucaslucaslucaslucas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like ugly? :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd, you are teh best! Rawrz!
> 
> 
> 
> M2K is best.
> 
> @xYoh: Never say Yaoi... Again.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liek Lucas' textures.
> Yaoi
> LucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucaslucasLuigilucaslucaslucaslucas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like ugly? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lmao


----------



## Horus

Did it work John?


----------



## MygL

T_T

no u


----------



## bcb

Wow. Horus. I haven't literally "laughed out loud" in forever. Until now.

You're the best most entertaining stalker on TBT.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wow. Horus. I haven't literally "laughed out loud" in forever. Until now.
> 
> You're the best most entertaining stalker on TBT.


I try ;D


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol!  HAHAHAHAHA! Not funneh.... Jk.


----------



## Horus

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol!  HAHAHAHAHA! Not funneh.... Jk.


._.


----------



## bcb

At first I was like O_O.

And then I was like


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> At first I was like O_O.
> 
> And then I was like


A weed pony o.0


----------



## Horus

JOHN DID IT WORK? -.-


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> At first I was like O_O.
> 
> And then I was like


OMG! Lol, same... Im always like that xD.


----------



## bcb

Horus, what hack did you make anyway?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus, what hack did you make anyway?


----------



## bcb

Interesting.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Interesting.


i though it was pretty :3
btw do you remember Seagull? the commentator from the last stream on AiB? Used Wolf and fell through the stage? 

If so.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> i though it was pretty :3
> btw do you remember Seagull? the commentator from the last stream on AiB? Used Wolf and fell through the stage?
> 
> If so.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4
Click to expand...

Horus you should totally give Mr. Gaymanwatch a rainbow colored texture. He never gets textures. :I


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> i though it was pretty :3
> btw do you remember Seagull? the commentator from the last stream on AiB? Used Wolf and fell through the stage?
> 
> If so.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus you should totally give Mr. Gaymanwatch a rainbow colored texture. He never gets textures. :I
Click to expand...

I didn't make any >_>

Just put on my Wii


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> i though it was pretty :3
> btw do you remember Seagull? the commentator from the last stream on AiB? Used Wolf and fell through the stage?
> 
> If so.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus you should totally give Mr. Gaymanwatch a rainbow colored texture. He never gets textures. :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make any >_>
> 
> Just put on my Wii
Click to expand...

That's sad. I thought you did. D:


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> i though it was pretty :3
> btw do you remember Seagull? the commentator from the last stream on AiB? Used Wolf and fell through the stage?
> 
> If so.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus you should totally give Mr. Gaymanwatch a rainbow colored texture. He never gets textures. :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make any >_>
> 
> Just put on my Wii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's sad. I thought you did. D:
Click to expand...

>_>

that'd take me days to do D:


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4
> 
> 
> 
> Horus you should totally give Mr. Gaymanwatch a rainbow colored texture. He never gets textures. :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make any >_>
> 
> Just put on my Wii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's sad. I thought you did. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> that'd take me days to do D:
Click to expand...

Right... Gaymanwatch deserves a rainbow skin, though.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzqNe3cmq4
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make any >_>
> 
> Just put on my Wii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's sad. I thought you did. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> that'd take me days to do D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... Gaymanwatch deserves a rainbow skin, though.
Click to expand...

He has fire so its all good


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol.. You were surprised... Then, lol. You have the most pointless conversations... That's how it's funneh    lol.


----------



## MygL

lolJohn


----------



## Horus

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol.. You were surprised... Then, lol. You have the most pointless conversations... That's how it's funneh : D.


Orly

i like my conversations...


----------



## Horus

HOLY CRAP I'M GREY

;D


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I like your conversations cause they're funny, and pointless ! That's pretty much why.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> JOHN DID IT WORK? -.-


no horus, that's why I didn't get back on last night.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHN DID IT WORK? -.-
> 
> 
> 
> no horus, that's why I didn't get back on last night.
Click to expand...

0_0


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHN DID IT WORK? -.-
> 
> 
> 
> no horus, that's why I didn't get back on last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_0
Click to expand...

my wifi is screwed up right now.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Rust is 19...
> 
> Making a girl wait when it won't affect the outcome anyways. There's no such thing as unprepared johns, especially when you don't know what's coming. And Age means nothing in Smash.
> 
> WHERE HAS CHIVALRY GONE?!?


Down the tiolet, along with correct spelling.


----------



## Silverstorms

WTF YOU HAVEN'T DONE YOUR MATCH YET!?!?!?!?!?

Edit: I updated the bracket.

Here's the next few matches:

*John vs Horus* - today

*Joe vs xYoh* - today or tomorrow

*Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon* - today or tomorrow

*Hub vs Cyber* - today or tomorrow

*Silver vs Azila* - today or tomorrow


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust is 19...
> 
> Making a girl wait when it won't affect the outcome anyways. There's no such thing as unprepared johns, especially when you don't know what's coming. And Age means nothing in Smash.
> 
> WHERE HAS CHIVALRY GONE?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Down the tiolet, along with correct spelling.
Click to expand...

And grammar, if I may add.


----------



## Cyber85

Silver I still have to do my match with hub..but my internet or wifi isn't working Lol..Im in the mall with my iPod touch that's how I have Internet. But I'm getting my wifi and Internet back today.


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silver I still have to do my match with hub..but my internet or wifi isn't working Lol..Im in the mall with my iPod touch that's how I have Internet. But I'm getting my wifi and Internet back today.


Good good.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver I still have to do my match with hub..but my internet or wifi isn't working Lol..Im in the mall with my iPod touch that's how I have Internet. But I'm getting my wifi and Internet back today.
> 
> 
> 
> Good good.
Click to expand...

i gots the wi-fi back..


----------



## Trela

I really gotta get my Finals match done. I'm leaving to San Antonio today and wont be back till Saturday.


----------



## Tidus Strife

You have to wait for Horus/John Vs. Rust


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> WTF YOU HAVEN'T DONE YOUR MATCH YET!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Edit: I updated the bracket.
> 
> Here's the next few matches:
> 
> *John vs Horus* - today
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Hub vs Cyber* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Silver vs Azila* - today or tomorrow


Well sense John's Wifi is screwed up does he forfeit? Can't exactly keep going otherwise


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF YOU HAVEN'T DONE YOUR MATCH YET!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Edit: I updated the bracket.
> 
> Here's the next few matches:
> 
> *John vs Horus* - today
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Hub vs Cyber* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Silver vs Azila* - today or tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Well sense John's Wifi is screwed up does he forfeit? Can't exactly keep going otherwise
Click to expand...

I'm not sure.

When he was ready, you couldn't play. When you're ready, he gets caught in a storm and his wifi gets screwed up.

I dunno  T_T


----------



## Tidus Strife

You don't even know that his WiFi doesn't work now. It could be fixed.


----------



## Cyber85

Wheres the hub12?


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> You don't even know that his WiFi doesn't work now. It could be fixed.


I know but Trela has to leave soon and stuff...


----------



## Tidus Strife

Rust is at work right now anyways, you guys have to wait for her as is.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Rust is at work right now anyways, you guys have to wait for her as is.


good point


----------



## Trela

Well, it should be all right if I do my match Saturday if it doesnt happen today. The winner and loser of the Finals wont have to play for a while after the set, so the Loser's Bracket can go ahead and start now, and the Finals match can go on for about another 3 days. It doesnt really have to be finished today, but the Semi-Finals should.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, it should be all right if I do my match Saturday if it doesnt happen today. The winner and loser of the Finals wont have to play for a while after the set, so the Loser's Bracket can go ahead and start now, and the Finals match can go on for about another 3 days. It doesnt really have to be finished today, but the Semi-Finals should.


Last time I checked, I was running this thing  <_< 

I have to fight Azila, btw.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Yeah, but what he says makes sense. By the Time Winners Finals is played it should be close to Loser's Semis


----------



## Trela

Lol yeah you can go ahead and make Trela fight when you want him to, as long as I dont get disqualified for missing it because I was gone the day you want me to do it lol.

What time would you like to fight Azila?

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> WTF YOU HAVEN'T DONE YOUR MATCH YET!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Edit: I updated the bracket.
> 
> Here's the next few matches:
> 
> *John vs Horus* - today
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Hub vs Cyber* - today or tomorrow
> 
> *Silver vs Azila* - today or tomorrow


*coughMYIDEAFIRSTcough*

@Trela - Idk. Now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pM5fIOmgdE&feature=channel_page


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pM5fIOmgdE&feature=channel_page


No sound = fail

Texture hacks = win!

Wanna brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pM5fIOmgdE&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> 
> No sound = fail
> 
> Texture hacks = win!
> 
> Wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

They disabled my song I had...


----------



## Hub12

Fail.

Brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K, I'll brawl both of you, once I search up this error code I got a couple of days ago..


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> K, I'll brawl both of you, once I search up this error code I got a couple of days ago..


BAH

Don't mind that. It happens. >.>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, I'll brawl both of you, once I search up this error code I got a couple of days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> BAH
> 
> Don't mind that. It happens. >.>
Click to expand...

I have to go get lunch anyway so it doesn't matter xd


----------



## Rockman!

Trela said:
			
		

> I really gotta get my Finals match done. I'm leaving to San Antonio today and wont be back till Saturday.


NO TRELA, DON'T LEAVE ME.


----------



## Hub12

Kmfao


So this is what L!te has been up to since he quit Brawl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrGmPNKKens&feature=channel_page


----------



## bcb

lol.

Just lol.


----------



## Rust

So, my boss is being an *** so I'm free for the rest of the day.  Sexist swine =[

In other news, still waiting for John and Horus. =[


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> So, my boss is being an *** so I'm free for the rest of the day.  Sexist swine =[
> 
> In other news, still waiting for John and Horus. =[


John's Wifi is still *censored.3.0*ed up


----------



## MygL

loljohn


----------



## Hub12

Gah.

Anyone Brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Baawl anyone?
Recording this match too.
Can't with you Hub, gotta research error code 86420 more, so we can brawl later after I fix the error :l


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Baawl anyone?
> Recording this match too.
> Can't with you Hub, gotta research error code 86420 more, so we can brawl later after I fix the error :l


Waitwtf

You can brawl with me. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Baawl anyone?
> Recording this match too.
> Can't with you Hub, gotta research error code 86420 more, so we can brawl later after I fix the error :l


I will.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Going on now.


----------



## Hub12

I WANT TO!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I'm Bones unless anyone cares.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> I'm Bones unless anyone cares.


I WANNA JOIN


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Join then Hub >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

Error code....


----------



## Hub12

Error Code...


----------



## Rust

Tell John to reset his modem and router, that should clear up any thunderstorm problems there are ;_;

Though make sure the modem doesn't have a backup battery, or you'd have to take that out, too.  I learned that the hard way =[


----------



## Kanye Omari West

SEE I TOLD YOU >.>


----------



## Rockman!

I'd Brawl you Rust but I'm too lazy to.

I like random matches because nobody knows who they're playing as.


----------



## Hub12

I brawled Ally.

. . .


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I brawled Ally.
> 
> . . .


Yeah right....


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled Ally.
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right....
Click to expand...

Lawd. My friend has him added idiot.

>_>


----------



## Rockman!

God, I really suck with Olimar.

And I mean *really*.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled Ally.
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawd. My friend has him added idiot.
> 
> >_>
Click to expand...

That's not the important part.

The important part is you didn't _beat_ Ally.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled Ally.
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawd. My friend has him added idiot.
> 
> >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the important part.
> 
> The important part is you didn't _beat_ Ally.
Click to expand...

...

But I still fought.

He three stock'd me. olo

AND HORUS BRAWL?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

OLIMAR SUCKS FFS.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled Ally.
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawd. My friend has him added idiot.
> 
> >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the important part.
> 
> The important part is you didn't _beat_ Ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> But I still fought.
> 
> He three stock'd me. olo
> 
> AND HORUS BRAWL?
Click to expand...

WHY DIDN'T YOU SPAM PROJECTILES!?!?!?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lawd. My friend has him added idiot.
> 
> >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the important part.
> 
> The important part is you didn't _beat_ Ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> But I still fought.
> 
> He three stock'd me. olo
> 
> AND HORUS BRAWL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU SPAM PROJECTILES!?!?!?
Click to expand...

I'll brawl :0


----------



## Hub12

K
I host


----------



## bcb

*___*

=_===_=

Random text is random.


----------



## Horus

WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?


----------



## bcb

Tough crowd. I'm gonna practice DACUS.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?


D: I DUNNO


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?
> 
> 
> 
> D: I DUNNO
Click to expand...

BAD SIGN IS BAD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?


ITS K, IT HAPPENS TO ME.
RESET YOUR WII.


----------



## bcb

I can actually get DACUS easier now that I knew what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS K, IT HAPPENS TO ME.
> RESET YOUR WII.
Click to expand...

:O

AND WHY DOES MY TEXTURE HACK NOT WORK WHEN I TRY TO PLAY GROUP BRAWL OR PRACTICE?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS K, IT HAPPENS TO ME.
> RESET YOUR WII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> AND WHY DOES MY TEXTURE HACK NOT WORK WHEN I TRY TO PLAY GROUP BRAWL OR PRACTICE?
Click to expand...

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang

Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS K, IT HAPPENS TO ME.
> RESET YOUR WII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> AND WHY DOES MY TEXTURE HACK NOT WORK WHEN I TRY TO PLAY GROUP BRAWL OR PRACTICE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang
> 
> Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Horus

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS K, IT HAPPENS TO ME.
> RESET YOUR WII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> AND WHY DOES MY TEXTURE HACK NOT WORK WHEN I TRY TO PLAY GROUP BRAWL OR PRACTICE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang
> 
> Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

..never got that error before HBC..


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING 51030 ERRORS?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS K, IT HAPPENS TO ME.
> RESET YOUR WII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> AND WHY DOES MY TEXTURE HACK NOT WORK WHEN I TRY TO PLAY GROUP BRAWL OR PRACTICE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang
> 
> Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

Did you rename the texture "Fit(character name)(character slot).pac or .pcs?


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> AND WHY DOES MY TEXTURE HACK NOT WORK WHEN I TRY TO PLAY GROUP BRAWL OR PRACTICE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang
> 
> Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rename the texture "Fit(character name)(character slot).pac or .pcs?
Click to expand...

Yep

It's like it works have the time but not all the time..


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang
> 
> Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rename the texture "Fit(character name)(character slot).pac or .pcs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> It's like it works have the time but not all the time..
Click to expand...

Oh i see, did you rename the texture correctly?
For example, Bowser is Koopa.
Jigglypuff is Purin.
etc


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=51030&system=Wii&locale=lang
> 
> Are you using the app "Gecko OS"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rename the texture "Fit(character name)(character slot).pac or .pcs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> It's like it works have the time but not all the time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i see, did you rename the texture correctly?
> For example, Bowser is Koopa.
> Jigglypuff is Purin.
> etc
Click to expand...

Well I just have the Falco BlackNBlue texture atm...


----------



## bcb

Ha! Only 144 tries and I got DACUS 10 times!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub, wanna try again? I think I might have fixed 86420.
@Horus: I've never tried texture hacks with "Practice" mode, just Wi-Fi and Solo Brawl :/


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub, wanna try again? I think I might have fixed 86420.
> @Horus: I've never tried texture hacks with "Practice" mode, just Wi-Fi and Solo Brawl :/


>:l


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Also, Horus test brawl? I need to see if I fixed 86420 : D


----------



## Silverstorms

Ness = win


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ness = win


Did YOU get 86420 Silver?


----------



## Horus

magically worked...


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness = win
> 
> 
> 
> Did YOU get 86420 Silver?
Click to expand...

Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Trela

Silver, Azila let's you advance. :O

I'm leaving in about 20 minutes, so, yeah. I'll do my Finals match Saturday


----------



## Horus

Well that sucks, other people can't see the texture hacks online D:


----------



## bcb

I hate getting 3 stocked. -_-'


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I hate getting 3 stocked. -_-'


Ally three stock'd me.


----------



## Rust

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I hate getting 3 stocked. -_-'


Don't play me then =]


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate getting 3 stocked. -_-'
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play me then =]
Click to expand...

Overconfidence is overconfident.


----------



## Rust

It's what I do <3


----------



## Rockman!

I love 3 stocked. I do 3 or 2 stocked all the time.


----------



## cornymikey

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I love 3 stocked. I do 3 or 2 stocked all the time.


>_>
3 stocked means you lose while your opponent has 3 stocks left (never lose a stock)


----------



## Rockman!

cornymikey said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 3 stocked. I do 3 or 2 stocked all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> >_>
> 3 stocked means you lose while your opponent has 3 stocks left (never lose a stock)
Click to expand...

Oh ...

Well I meant I like stock matches ...


----------



## Cyber85

brawl hub??


----------



## John102

GUYS I GOT MY INTERNET WORKING AGAIN!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> GUYS I GOT MY INTERNET WORKING AGAIN!


you have bad timing


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I GOT MY INTERNET WORKING AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> you have bad timing
Click to expand...

no, we are going to do this now, then whoever wins is going to brawl rust right after.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I GOT MY INTERNET WORKING AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> you have bad timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we are going to do this now, then whoever wins is going to brawl rust right after.
Click to expand...

Fight now: Yes
Fight Rust after: no, i want to wait for trela


----------



## Horus

Now get on, hopefully i don't get that error crap -.-


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I GOT MY INTERNET WORKING AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> you have bad timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we are going to do this now, then whoever wins is going to brawl rust right after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fight now: Yes
> Fight Rust after: no, i want to wait for trela
Click to expand...

ok, go make a room, I'll be there shortly.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I GOT MY INTERNET WORKING AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> you have bad timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we are going to do this now, then whoever wins is going to brawl rust right after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fight now: Yes
> Fight Rust after: no, i want to wait for trela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, go make a room, I'll be there shortly.
Click to expand...

mmk


----------



## Rust

Won't matter, I don't want Trela in the room if I fight you anyways.  And I'm certainly not waiting until Saturday to get the match done =p


----------



## bcb

I lol'd.

Okay... I didn't.


----------



## Horus

*censored.3.0* my life


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* my life


I told you not to use falco.

You underestimated my over b.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* my life
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to use falco.
> 
> You underestimated my over b.
Click to expand...

Didn't know it spiked, and i couldn't *censored.3.0*ing get close to you from your B


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* my life
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to use falco.
> 
> You underestimated my over b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know it spiked, and i couldn't *censored.3.0*ing get close to you from your B
Click to expand...

man, MK? Horus, I was surprised, I thought trela was going to teach you lucario or something.

As for the spike, you knew after the first time, why didn't you avoid it the second time?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* my life
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to use falco.
> 
> You underestimated my over b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know it spiked, and i couldn't *censored.3.0*ing get close to you from your B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man, MK? Horus, I was surprised, I thought trela was going to teach you lucario or something.
> 
> As for the spike, you knew after the first time, why didn't you avoid it the second time?
Click to expand...

He hasn't taught me anything yet -.-

thought it'd go farther or something


----------



## bcb

What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* my life
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to use falco.
> 
> You underestimated my over b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know it spiked, and i couldn't *censored.3.0*ing get close to you from your B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man, MK? Horus, I was surprised, I thought trela was going to teach you lucario or something.
> 
> As for the spike, you knew after the first time, why didn't you avoid it the second time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't taught me anything yet -.-
> 
> thought it'd go farther or something
Click to expand...

Shame on trela! Meh, just remember, wolf actually has three distances for his over b, though I think only one spikes.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.


No wonder Silver lost.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.


Wario+aggressive wolf= wolf fail.


----------



## Rust

It's cause John had an amazing Cheerleader <3


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> It's cause John had an amazing Cheerleader <3


yesh <3

I'm ready for my match now if you want.


----------



## Horus

*looks for a knife*


----------



## bcb

Dang, now I know I'm gonna lose to Silver. :l


----------



## Rust

Gimme ten minutes and I'll be ready =] 

A short wait considering ^_^


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Gimme ten minutes and I'll be ready =]
> 
> A short wait considering ^_^


lol yes.

John102  runs from horus.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme ten minutes and I'll be ready =]
> 
> A short wait considering ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> lol yes.
> 
> john102  runs from horus.
Click to expand...

It's not for you -.-


----------



## bcb

1. John beat Silver and Horus.
2. Silver beat Mikey often.
3. Mikey beat bcb often.
4. bcb three stock John.

There's a contradiction somewhere here.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> 1. John beat Silver and Horus.
> 2. Silver beat Mikey often.
> 3. Mikey beat bcb often.
> 4. bcb three stock John.
> 
> There's a contradiction somewhere here.


no, it's an equation

just because a>b and b>c doesn't mean a>c

@horus, good.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. John beat Silver and Horus.
> 2. Silver beat Mikey often.
> 3. Mikey beat bcb often.
> 4. bcb three stock John.
> 
> There's a contradiction somewhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it's an equation
> 
> just because a>b and b>c doesn't mean a>c
Click to expand...

Yeah but if a>b and c, b>d, d>e... Why would e>>>a?


----------



## Rust

Room's up, John =]

Good luck, have fun ^_^


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Room's up, John =]
> 
> Good luck, have fun ^_^


I'm ready to die get three stocked.


----------



## Tidus Strife

I know you're not tlaking about literally here... but in Math, if A > B, and B > C, it is mathematically impossible for C to be greater than A


----------



## Hub12

OHAI GAIEZ

I'MA JUST GET SOME POPCORN AND A LAWN CHAIR AND WATCH K


----------



## Rust

Way to ruin an analogy, Tidus, lol D=

<3


----------



## Hub12

*Chews on popcorn*


Omnomnomnom


----------



## Tidus Strife

Rust, when you get back get on MSN please. I got some lol'ing to do hoe.


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  noms quietly

Everybodeh died?


----------



## Rust

John has CP or just whatever? D=

K =[

I, uhh, I don't know what happened there D=


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> John has CP or just whatever? D=
> 
> K =[
> 
> I, uhh, I don't know what happened there D=


i lost all will and decided to go ahead and lose to make it fast fell and forgot to recover.


----------



## Rust

Well, good games anyways ^_^

Now I only wish it would have been sooner so I could make it to grand finals today =[


----------



## bcb

I smell John getting 3rd. Why do I smell John getting 3rd?


----------



## John102

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I know you're not tlaking about literally here... but in Math, if A > B, and B > C, it is mathematically impossible for C to be greater than A


yeah, I didn't mean it literally, but there was an equation that did make sense that went along with that.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12  noms quietly
> 
> Everybodeh died?


everybody died cause your here


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I smell John getting 3rd. Why do I smell John getting 3rd?


Not against mike, we play each other too often, he knows my strategy like the back of his hand. Maybe if I get lucky I'll get a fourth.


----------



## bcb

Hub is gone, and we're not dead. Yayz.

Oh, and nvm John I only smell you getting 4th.


----------



## bcb

All you have to do is beat me, Azila, Kilex, or Silver. Probably Silvah.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> All you have to do is beat me, Azila, Kilex, or Silver. Probably Silvah.


I hope it's not you, I don't like playing high tiered characters, especially wario.

*looks at horus* why MK why?

i smell an eighth.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is beat me, Azila, Kilex, or Silver. Probably Silvah.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not you, I don't like playing high tiered characters, especially wario.
> 
> *looks at horus* why MK why?
> 
> i smell an eighth.
Click to expand...

Because


----------



## Rust

So I beat Slido, who's better, Slido or Trela?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=


I'm disappointed that I'm always underestimated, of course since you all refuse my brawls it doesn't surprise me. *looks at silver and hub*

@rust, trela.


----------



## bcb

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Rust

Johns on his way to being a beast <3

And good at Trela being better.  I need someone here that I won't two stock in some way, shape or form =]


----------



## bcb

Rust said:
			
		

> Johns on his way to being a beast <3
> 
> And good at Trela being better.  I need someone here that I won't two stock in some way, shape or form =]


Keep acting like that and Trela might 2 stock you. o_0


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johns on his way to being a beast <3
> 
> And good at Trela being better.  I need someone here that I won't two stock in some way, shape or form =]
> 
> 
> 
> Keep acting like that and Trela might 2 stock you. o_0
Click to expand...

He will either way


----------



## Rust

Huzzah for challenges.  I'd be glad if I can find someone who can two stock me who's not a big name =]


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Huzzah for challenges.  I'd be glad if I can find someone who can two stock me who's not a big name =]


trela won't two stock you, I think it'll be closer than that, with you ultimately coming on top.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> 1. John beat Silver and Horus.
> 2. Silver beat Mikey often.
> 3. Mikey beat bcb often.
> 4. bcb three stock John.
> 
> There's a contradiction somewhere here.


well, silver cant beat me anymore.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johns on his way to being a beast <3
> 
> And good at Trela being better.  I need someone here that I won't two stock in some way, shape or form =]
> 
> 
> 
> Keep acting like that and Trela might 2 stock you. o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will either way
Click to expand...

Well Rust 2 stocked the guy who beat you.. I suppose if you expect Rust to get 2 stocked you must expect to be JV 4'd everytime you play Trela :O


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Silver lost.
Click to expand...

I lost because of stupid mistakes, not a lack of skill.

I two stocked John in the first match.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Silver lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost because of stupid mistakes, not a lack of skill.
> 
> I two stocked John in the first match.
Click to expand...

yup, but I was making stupid mistakes too, and I believe I two stocked you the second match.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Trela's Predictions on the Results of this Tournament!
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Slido
> 3. Horus
> 4. Silver
> 5. Mike
> 5. Rust
> 7. bcb
> 7. Kilex
> 
> And that concludes Trela's awful predictions.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that I'm always underestimated, of course since you all refuse my brawls it doesn't surprise me. *looks at silver and hub*
> 
> @rust, trela.
Click to expand...

I don't play brawl 24/7, you know.

I play pokemon more.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Silver lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost because of stupid mistakes, not a lack of skill.
> 
> I two stocked John in the first match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but I was making stupid mistakes too, and I believe I two stocked you the second match.
Click to expand...

Only because I SDed. Twice.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the John beat Horus? I have trouble with Horus myself. Maybe I've underestimated you John, even if I did three stock you before.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Silver lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost because of stupid mistakes, not a lack of skill.
> 
> I two stocked John in the first match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but I was making stupid mistakes too, and I believe I two stocked you the second match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because I SDed. Twice.
Click to expand...

I SD'ed the first match.

I don't play brawl 24/7 either, I has a life too =B


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. John beat Silver and Horus.
> 2. Silver beat Mikey often.
> 3. Mikey beat bcb often.
> 4. bcb three stock John.
> 
> There's a contradiction somewhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> well, silver cant beat me anymore.
Click to expand...

That's because MK is broken.

Against your Olimar it's about 50:50.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lost because of stupid mistakes, not a lack of skill.
> 
> I two stocked John in the first match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but I was making stupid mistakes too, and I believe I two stocked you the second match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because I SDed. Twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SD'ed the first match.
> 
> I don't play brawl 24/7 either, I has a life too =B
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you were already well over 100%.

Then why ask all the time?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yup, but I was making stupid mistakes too, and I believe I two stocked you the second match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because I SDed. Twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SD'ed the first match.
> 
> I don't play brawl 24/7 either, I has a life too =B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but you were already well over 100%.
> 
> Then why ask all the time?
Click to expand...

i only ask when I can, and I ask all the time because whatever time I have to brawl is usually pretty short.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. John beat Silver and Horus.
> 2. Silver beat Mikey often.
> 3. Mikey beat bcb often.
> 4. bcb three stock John.
> 
> There's a contradiction somewhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> well, silver cant beat me anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because MK is broken.
> 
> Against your Olimar it's about 50:50.
Click to expand...

oh, really? brawl against my olimar? I'm also practicing with ROB and pokemon trainer.


----------



## Rust

Silver can give updated brackets? =]?


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Silver can give updated brackets? =]?


did anyone win besides john?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver can give updated brackets? =]?
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone win besides john?
Click to expand...

Azila gave me the win.

Updated anyway.


----------



## bcb

Silver, should we do our match?


----------



## cornymikey

wait, rust beat john? was that yesterday?


----------



## bcb

Uh huh.


----------



## Rust

Yep! I beat John yesterday after his match with Horus ^^


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Yep! I beat John yesterday after his match with Horus ^^


have fun against trela. he predicts me too much. >_>


----------



## bcb

Mikey, why'd you have to play M2K style?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Mikey, why'd you have to play M2K style?


well, thats the best way to kill you.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, why'd you have to play M2K style?
> 
> 
> 
> well, thats the best way to kill you.
Click to expand...

Sad face


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, why'd you have to play M2K style?
> 
> 
> 
> well, thats the best way to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad face
Click to expand...

wanna try to find a match on AiB in doubles? Well, after my shower.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, why'd you have to play M2K style?
> 
> 
> 
> well, thats the best way to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wanna try to find a match on AiB in doubles? Well, after my shower.
Click to expand...

I guess. For practice.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johns on his way to being a beast <3
> 
> And good at Trela being better.  I need someone here that I won't two stock in some way, shape or form =]
> 
> 
> 
> Keep acting like that and Trela might 2 stock you. o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Rust 2 stocked the guy who beat you.. I suppose if you expect Rust to get 2 stocked you must expect to be JV 4'd everytime you play Trela :O
Click to expand...

I can kill Rust (or get her down to 1 stock) and Trela can 3 stock me, so he can 2 stock Rust

@silver: i made a bunch of mistakes two, like i didn't think his side-b can spike so he got me twice and then i switched to Falco which was stupid...


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johns on his way to being a beast <3
> 
> And good at Trela being better.  I need someone here that I won't two stock in some way, shape or form =]
> 
> 
> 
> Keep acting like that and Trela might 2 stock you. o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Rust 2 stocked the guy who beat you.. I suppose if you expect Rust to get 2 stocked you must expect to be JV 4'd everytime you play Trela :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can kill Rust (or get her down to 1 stock) and Trela can 3 stock me, so he can 2 stock Rust
> 
> @silver: i made a bunch of mistakes two, like i didn't think his side-b can spike so he got me twice and then i switched to Falco which was stupid...
Click to expand...

It got me once. But I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He will either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Rust 2 stocked the guy who beat you.. I suppose if you expect Rust to get 2 stocked you must expect to be JV 4'd everytime you play Trela :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can kill Rust (or get her down to 1 stock) and Trela can 3 stock me, so he can 2 stock Rust
> 
> @silver: i made a bunch of mistakes two, like i didn't think his side-b can spike so he got me twice and then i switched to Falco which was stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It got me once. But I learn from my mistakes.
Click to expand...

ha, I brawl john too much, so I know what he does.

@bcb, you there?


----------



## bcb

I'm here.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He will either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Rust 2 stocked the guy who beat you.. I suppose if you expect Rust to get 2 stocked you must expect to be JV 4'd everytime you play Trela :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can kill Rust (or get her down to 1 stock) and Trela can 3 stock me, so he can 2 stock Rust
> 
> @silver: i made a bunch of mistakes two, like i didn't think his side-b can spike so he got me twice and then i switched to Falco which was stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It got me once. But I learn from my mistakes.
Click to expand...

Well i was naive and didn't think he could get me again...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm here.


ok, go on AiB. btw, I'm leaving at 1 pm to go somewhere, so I can play for like 45 minutes.


----------



## cornymikey

all these people on AiB are inappropriate. :O


----------



## Rust

Someone here should fight me so I don't go bored waiting for Trela to get back =]


----------



## bcb

g2g earlier than you. lol


----------



## Silverstorms

Ready for our match bcb?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ready for our match bcb?


he had to go. >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mikey, WE NEED TO BRAWL!

IM ONLINE NOW< YOU?


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mikey, WE NEED TO BRAWL!
> 
> IM ONLINE NOW< YOU?


nah, I got to go somewhere soon.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well Rust 2 stocked the guy who beat you.. I suppose if you expect Rust to get 2 stocked you must expect to be JV 4'd everytime you play Trela :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can kill Rust (or get her down to 1 stock) and Trela can 3 stock me, so he can 2 stock Rust
> 
> @silver: i made a bunch of mistakes two, like i didn't think his side-b can spike so he got me twice and then i switched to Falco which was stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It got me once. But I learn from my mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, I brawl john too much, so I know what he does.
> 
> @bcb, you there?
Click to expand...

lol, that's what I said in an earlier post.

btw, we might be brawling it out for third place if I can beat whoever get's to me.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust (or get her down to 1 stock) and Trela can 3 stock me, so he can 2 stock Rust
> 
> @silver: i made a bunch of mistakes two, like i didn't think his side-b can spike so he got me twice and then i switched to Falco which was stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It got me once. But I learn from my mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, I brawl john too much, so I know what he does.
> 
> @bcb, you there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's what I said in an earlier post.
> 
> btw, we might be brawling it out for third place if I can beat whoever get's to me.
Click to expand...

you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It got me once. But I learn from my mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, I brawl john too much, so I know what he does.
> 
> @bcb, you there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's what I said in an earlier post.
> 
> btw, we might be brawling it out for third place if I can beat whoever get's to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.
Click to expand...

yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.

oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ha, I brawl john too much, so I know what he does.
> 
> @bcb, you there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's what I said in an earlier post.
> 
> btw, we might be brawling it out for third place if I can beat whoever get's to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
Click to expand...

then my falco is better?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's what I said in an earlier post.
> 
> btw, we might be brawling it out for third place if I can beat whoever get's to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then my falco is better?
Click to expand...

nah, I just needed a better way to set up the gimp, before I was making it WAY to obvious what I was trying to do.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's what I said in an earlier post.
> 
> btw, we might be brawling it out for third place if I can beat whoever get's to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then my falco is better?
Click to expand...

According to john you try to CG alot :r


=automatic stupid


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then my falco is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I just needed a better way to set up the gimp, before I was making it WAY to obvious what I was trying to do.
Click to expand...

:O ok, whatever.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you probably have to brawl silver again, and I'll brawl slido probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then my falco is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to john you try to CG alot :r
> 
> 
> =automatic stupid
Click to expand...

nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then my falco is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to john you try to CG alot :r
> 
> 
> =automatic stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.
Click to expand...

Orly


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then my falco is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to john you try to CG alot :r
> 
> 
> =automatic stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
Click to expand...

I hate his IC.

and don't think I wasn't watching your falco for a CG, but luckily it never came.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's why I made sure I didn't lose to horus, because that would automatically mean bad placement. And you never know, I could brawl kilex or bcb.
> 
> oh, btw horus used falco and I did my little gimp on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then my falco is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to john you try to CG alot :r
> 
> 
> =automatic stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.
Click to expand...

I still don't like your IC's >=(


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then my falco is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to john you try to CG alot :r
> 
> 
> =automatic stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't like your IC's >=(
Click to expand...

ha, I know. theyre annoying (to you guys).

@horus: ya rly


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> According to john you try to CG alot :r
> 
> 
> =automatic stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate his IC.
> 
> and don't think I wasn't watching your falco for a CG, but luckily it never came.
Click to expand...

I only chain grab mostly when I shield grab.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> nah, not really, thats my ice climbers. I use dair a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate his IC.
> 
> and don't think I wasn't watching your falco for a CG, but luckily it never came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only chain grab mostly when I shield grab.
Click to expand...

yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Orly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate his IC.
> 
> and don't think I wasn't watching your falco for a CG, but luckily it never came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only chain grab mostly when I shield grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
Click to expand...

you mean, more lazzors?


----------



## Silverstorms

Am I the only person here who doesn't mind Mikey's IC?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I hate his IC.
> 
> and don't think I wasn't watching your falco for a CG, but luckily it never came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only chain grab mostly when I shield grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
Click to expand...

YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!

not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.

@silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I only chain grab mostly when I shield grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
Click to expand...

I noticed when I (fake) brawled you for the tourney, there were a LOAD MORE lazzors.

I learned how to do that back throw then grab again thingie with ice climbers.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I only chain grab mostly when I shield grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
Click to expand...

Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed when I (fake) brawled you for the tourney, there were a LOAD MORE lazzors.
> 
> I learned how to do that back throw then grab again thingie with ice climbers.
Click to expand...

when I REALLY spam the lasers, that means I'm nervous.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.
Click to expand...

wolf= falling time
ness=slow falling time

that's all there is to it.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I've slowly learned to play more defensively with you because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.
Click to expand...

or his deflector.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf= falling time
> ness=slow falling time
> 
> that's all there is to it.
Click to expand...

no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf= falling time
> ness=slow falling time
> 
> that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
Click to expand...

yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf= falling time
> ness=slow falling time
> 
> that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
Click to expand...

lol, 60%. thats only when i get you at 0%.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wolf= falling time
> ness=slow falling time
> 
> that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, 60%. thats only when i get you at 0%.
Click to expand...

that's enough, besides you can do MUCH more if you watch that vid I showed you.

plus, do you know how much that could change a match right there?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, 60%. thats only when i get you at 0%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's enough, besides you can do MUCH more if you watch that vid I showed you.
> 
> plus, do you know how much that could change a match right there?
Click to expand...

I already learned everything from that video and most people escape the down throw anyway.


----------



## Rust

I still want to Brawl someone here


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your point? IC's grab is quicker than a PK Fire. Wolf's laser has a better chance of stopping it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf= falling time
> ness=slow falling time
> 
> that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
Click to expand...

That doesn't explain about Ness is better against IC then Wolf.

Ness is PK Fire is much easier to punish than the reflector. Slower start up time, slower lag afterwards.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wolf= falling time
> ness=slow falling time
> 
> that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't explain about Ness is better against IC then Wolf.
> 
> Ness is PK Fire is much easier to punish than the reflector. Slower start up time, slower lag afterwards.
Click to expand...

yes it does, rust help me out here.

ok, if an IC can chain grab me three times at the beginning of each stock I get 60% on me each time, that's 180% right there, that's a major help for the IC's.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, he couldnt do pk fire, silver would just double jump, and you can do reflector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't explain about Ness is better against IC then Wolf.
> 
> Ness is PK Fire is much easier to punish than the reflector. Slower start up time, slower lag afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does, rust help me out here.
> 
> ok, if an IC can chain grab me three times at the beginning of each stock I get 60% on me each time, that's 180% right there, that's a major help for the IC's.
Click to expand...

That's your fault for getting caught at 0% three times. IC's grab range is crap and they have to wait for a bit if they dash grab.


----------



## cornymikey

hey, its trela! i thought he left!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but ponder this, I shine, and you shield it, my lag is enough that you can get a CG in, plus, everytime you do a CG you can do up to like, 60% or more because of my fast falling time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't explain about Ness is better against IC then Wolf.
> 
> Ness is PK Fire is much easier to punish than the reflector. Slower start up time, slower lag afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does, rust help me out here.
> 
> ok, if an IC can chain grab me three times at the beginning of each stock I get 60% on me each time, that's 180% right there, that's a major help for the IC's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your fault for getting caught at 0% three times. IC's grab range is crap and they have to wait for a bit if they dash grab.
Click to expand...

yeah, but what am I suppose to do? spam lasers the whole time? i'd get in a few hits but not much, bair is my safest option most likely, but still, if I make a mistake they're on me. Plus it's no use reflecting there little blocks of ice because they cancel out each other.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't explain about Ness is better against IC then Wolf.
> 
> Ness is PK Fire is much easier to punish than the reflector. Slower start up time, slower lag afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does, rust help me out here.
> 
> ok, if an IC can chain grab me three times at the beginning of each stock I get 60% on me each time, that's 180% right there, that's a major help for the IC's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your fault for getting caught at 0% three times. IC's grab range is crap and they have to wait for a bit if they dash grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but what am I suppose to do? spam lasers the whole time? i'd get in a few hits but not much, bair is my safest option most likely, but still, if I make a mistake they're on me. Plus it's no use reflecting there little blocks of ice because they cancel out each other.
Click to expand...

whatever...I dont even use ice climbers on you that much anymore.


----------



## Rust

When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x

It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]

It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you mean, more lazzors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> PEW PEW PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEW!
> 
> not just that though, I try some more air moves to, although I've been lacking using my fair recently.
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed when I (fake) brawled you for the tourney, there were a LOAD MORE lazzors.
> 
> I learned how to do that back throw then grab again thingie with ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when I REALLY spam the lasers, that means I'm nervous.
Click to expand...

Good reaction, your lasers crippled me


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[


listen to her, she know's what she be talkin about.

@horus, wolf reflector>flaco reflector

meh, when I get nervous I roll a lot too.


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[


...Learn DI?

Just tap the UP on the control stick and C-stick

Its too bad i forget my own advice x_X


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The quick and mighty hunter observes the brawl nubs in their natural habitat.
If the hunter is caught, the brawlers (as they liked to be called) will quickly go on a rampage..


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> The quick and mighty hunter observes the brawl nubs in their natural habitat.
> If the hunter is caught, the brawlers (as they liked to be called) will quickly go on a rampage..


*shoots xeladude with imaginary gun through computer screen*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The hunter escapes the claws of Michael.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[
> 
> 
> 
> listen to her, she know's what she be talkin about.
> 
> @horus, wolf reflector>flaco reflector
> 
> meh, when I get nervous I roll a lot too.
Click to expand...

...still doesn't prove that Ness is a good match up for IC...


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[
> 
> 
> 
> listen to her, she know's what she be talkin about.
> 
> @horus, wolf reflector>flaco reflector
> 
> meh, when I get nervous I roll a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...still doesn't prove that Ness is a good match up for IC...
Click to expand...

it proves wolf is a pretty crappy match up though.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[
> 
> 
> 
> listen to her, she know's what she be talkin about.
> 
> @horus, wolf reflector>flaco reflector
> 
> meh, when I get nervous I roll a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...still doesn't prove that Ness is a good match up for IC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it proves wolf is a pretty crappy match up though.
Click to expand...

he can probably get out using DI and/or Reflector


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[
> 
> 
> 
> listen to her, she know's what she be talkin about.
> 
> @horus, wolf reflector>flaco reflector
> 
> meh, when I get nervous I roll a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...still doesn't prove that Ness is a good match up for IC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it proves wolf is a pretty crappy match up though.
Click to expand...

That wasn't the point you were trying to prove.




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When caught in an IC's grab: Be safe: mash buttons :x
> 
> It's what I do.  Usually you can break out before 70%, just make sure you rotate the control stick a lot because that puts a lot of input into the game =]
> 
> It doesn't help that John uses the easiest character to shield grab =[
> 
> 
> 
> listen to her, she know's what she be talkin about.
> 
> @horus, wolf reflector>flaco reflector
> 
> meh, when I get nervous I roll a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...still doesn't prove that Ness is a good match up for IC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it proves wolf is a pretty crappy match up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the point you were trying to prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @silver, you main ness, you shouldn't, every time they try to get you in a CG you can just pika(sp?) fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

it was, but then it changed.

and really I was just trying to say you didn't have to worry as much as if you were a wolf player.

my bad, wasn't thinking.


----------



## MygL

Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!


Good idea! 

also fun games last night, sorry i ditched you and that other guy for RZA, i told him to get on to play me and stuff >_>


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> also fun games last night, sorry i ditched you and that other guy for RZA, i told him to get on to play me and stuff >_>
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's ok, I knew lag was coming in that 4vs so it was good


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> also fun games last night, sorry i ditched you and that other guy for RZA, i told him to get on to play me and stuff >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's ok, I knew lag was coming in that 4vs so it was good
Click to expand...

k, cool

and get a new router so we can have 4 people ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xYoh said:
			
		

> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!


i hope your not talking about my main like that.


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> also fun games last night, sorry i ditched you and that other guy for RZA, i told him to get on to play me and stuff >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's ok, I knew lag was coming in that 4vs so it was good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k, cool
> 
> and get a new router so we can have 4 people ;D
Click to expand...

Router? I don't think it's that. It's cause I live far away from ... Everyone ._.


----------



## MygL

xeladude said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your not talking about my main like that.
Click to expand...

Lol... Nooooooooooooooooooooo.... =S


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how bout if we all main Ganon!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> also fun games last night, sorry i ditched you and that other guy for RZA, i told him to get on to play me and stuff >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's ok, I knew lag was coming in that 4vs so it was good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k, cool
> 
> and get a new router so we can have 4 people ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Router? I don't think it's that. It's cause I live far away from ... Everyone ._.
Click to expand...

Silver lives in the UK and his is fine >_>

(you do live somewhere over there amirite silver?)


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's ok, I knew lag was coming in that 4vs so it was good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k, cool
> 
> and get a new router so we can have 4 people ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Router? I don't think it's that. It's cause I live far away from ... Everyone ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lives in the UK and his is fine >_>
> 
> (you do live somewhere over there amirite silver?)
Click to expand...

Well, I use wireless...


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's ok, I knew lag was coming in that 4vs so it was good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k, cool
> 
> and get a new router so we can have 4 people ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Router? I don't think it's that. It's cause I live far away from ... Everyone ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lives in the UK and his is fine >_>
> 
> (you do live somewhere over there amirite silver?)
Click to expand...

 <_< 

Yes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

For my birthday (sept 17, God, it's so close >: D) I'm going to get that Ethernet thing that yu buy on nintendo.com so my wi-fi will actually work >_>


----------



## MygL

HOLY LUCAS I was in a team battle with anyone and.... It lagged


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k, cool
> 
> and get a new router so we can have 4 people ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Router? I don't think it's that. It's cause I live far away from ... Everyone ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lives in the UK and his is fine >_>
> 
> (you do live somewhere over there amirite silver?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I use wireless...
Click to expand...

>_>

My router is wireless


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Router? I don't think it's that. It's cause I live far away from ... Everyone ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lives in the UK and his is fine >_>
> 
> (you do live somewhere over there amirite silver?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I use wireless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> My router is wireless
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## Silverstorms

Wireless ftw.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wireless ftw.


Wireless wtf


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wireless ftw.


inorite


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silver lives in the UK and his is fine >_>
> 
> (you do live somewhere over there amirite silver?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I use wireless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> My router is wireless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto
Click to expand...

Lol, then I don't know =S


----------



## Silverstorms

All these matches need to be completed by tomorrow evening at the latest:
*
Trela vs Rust

Joe vs xYoh

Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon

Hub12 vs Cyber85

Silver vs bcb*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I haven't seen Ryudo in ages Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Ryudo in ages Silver.


I know. Jake will probably advance.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

i SEE.
Wut happened to Ryudo anyway?


----------



## Silverstorms

I have no idea.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> All these matches need to be completed by tomorrow evening at the latest:
> *
> Trela vs Rust
> 
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> Silver vs bcb*


Joe...?

Joe of TBT?


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these matches need to be completed by tomorrow evening at the latest:
> *
> Trela vs Rust
> 
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> Silver vs bcb*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe...?
> 
> Joe of TBT?
Click to expand...

Trela's lil bro


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these matches need to be completed by tomorrow evening at the latest:
> *
> Trela vs Rust
> 
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> Silver vs bcb*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe...?
> 
> Joe of TBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela's lil bro
Click to expand...

So... Uhh ok.


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these matches need to be completed by tomorrow evening at the latest:
> *
> Trela vs Rust
> 
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> Silver vs bcb*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe...?
> 
> Joe of TBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela's lil bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... Uhh ok.
Click to expand...

Yeah...

Trela has like 5 siblings


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these matches need to be completed by tomorrow evening at the latest:
> *
> Trela vs Rust
> 
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> Silver vs bcb*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe...?
> 
> Joe of TBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela's lil bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... Uhh ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> Trela has like 5 siblings
Click to expand...

Yay...


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*
> Trela vs Rust
> 
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> Silver vs bcb*
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's lil bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... Uhh ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> Trela has like 5 siblings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay...
Click to expand...

lol don't worry


----------



## Lute

Trela vs Rust O:

Close match I'm thinking x3


----------



## Hub12

Lute said:
			
		

> Trela vs Rust O:
> 
> Close match I'm thinking x3


Didn't you sign up...?

And do you know Rust?


----------



## Cyber85

you wanna do our match already hub?


----------



## Lute

No cause I went inactive and missed the sign up Dx

Yeah I know rust a little, really good O;


----------



## Tidus Strife

Me, Lute, and Rust are all good friends :O And my little cousin Riki-Oh too


----------



## Rust

Lute, you should know I'm going to win this.  Show some support! >=P

JkJk<333


----------



## bcb

I'm Bored.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm Bored.


Orly


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Orly
Click to expand...

Tomorrow.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Tomorrow? Heyy guys... I'm back, but tired. So no brawlz... 

And Rust, please stop acting like you're gonna two stock Trela.... Do you know who he is? I mean, really.

Heh, I'm out of the tourny.. Silver would pwn me!


----------



## Tidus Strife

"Do you know who he is?"

I LOL'd a little.


----------



## Horus

If Trela doesn't win there is no M2K (or god for that matter)


----------



## Lisathegreat!

DUDE!! HE IS ONE OF THE BEST LUCARIO!!! (in teh world) SO SHU- Calm down...


----------



## Rust

I never said I was going to two stock him

I said I was going to try 

And no, he's not big enough in Smash to be well known by a scrub like me  B) 

... No, seriously, who is he?  :O 

And if he is, how come I've never heard of him?
It's probably just like you've never heard of Rust: Best Olimar in Florida


----------



## Tidus Strife

I'll bet Bells on this match :O

And like from what I've heard from Lute and Riki Trela is good... but you all treat him like a pro. He's not, I'm sorry to break that too you guys =/ People say "Do you know who he is?!?"... Yeah, he's a good amateur brawler... and thats all. nobody here is pro. nobody is unbeatable. 

EDIT: He's not one of the best Lucarios in the world.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I'll bet Bells on this match :O
> 
> And like from what I've heard from Lute and Riki Trela is good... but you all treat him like a pro. He's not, I'm sorry to break that too you guys =/ People say "Do you know who he is?!?"... Yeah, he's a good amateur brawler... and thats all. nobody here is pro. nobody is unbeatable.


HE IS PRO. HE GOES TO REAL TOURNAMENTS. NOT SOME TOURNAMENT AT A CHURCH


HE PLAYS FOR MONEY


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I'll bet Bells on this match :O
> 
> And like from what I've heard from Lute and Riki Trela is good... but you all treat him like a pro. He's not, I'm sorry to break that too you guys =/ People say "Do you know who he is?!?"... Yeah, he's a good amateur brawler... and thats all. nobody here is pro. nobody is unbeatable.
> 
> EDIT: He's not one of the best Lucarios in the world.


He is


Stupid non-believers are stupid


----------



## Lisathegreat!

OK! Yoll are so smart, right? He literally is! He goes to tournies, and pwns lots of pplz . Sometimes....


----------



## Tidus Strife

LMAO I've played in many tournaments and money matches. I'm not pro. If it was that simple anyone could do it.

Everyone here is entirely ignorant of competitive smash. 

EDIT: Azen and Lee Martin say hi


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> LMAO I've played in many tournaments and money matches. I'm not pro. If it was that simple anyone could do it.
> 
> Everyone here is entirely ignorant of competitive smash.
> 
> EDIT: Azen and Lee Martin say hi


Can you prove it? Like the name you used in the tournys?


----------



## Rust

There's no use arguing about it til we play.  Whoever wins, wins.  I doubt that it'd be easy for both of us.  ^_^


----------



## Trela

Ok. First of all, Azila, stop trolling.

Second, I'm NOT one of the best Lucarios in the world. I'm like unofficially one of the best Lucarios in the nation, probably Top 10. I do not think I am. If that's what everyone says to me, then I guess I am Top 10 of Lucarios in the nation. I dont agree with people that say that to me though lol though I know that I am a pretty good player.

Third, Azen and Lee Marting dropped Lucario. Azen seriously like NEVER uses him anymore, but Lee on the other hand will rarely bring him out (we're supposed to do a 5$ MM Lucario Ditto in August )

So ANYWAYS. Rust, sorry I didnt PM you later in the afternoon. It turned out that my grandparent's internet didnt work on my Wii. I'm back at my house now, so whenever your ready, we can fight.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. First of all, Azila, stop trolling.
> 
> Second, I'm NOT one of the best Lucarios in the world. I'm like unofficially one of the best Lucarios in the nation, probably Top 10. I do not think I am. If that's what everyone says to me, then I guess I am Top 10 of Lucarios in the nation. I dont agree with people that say that to me though lol though I know that I am a pretty good player.
> 
> Third, Azen and Lee Marting dropped Lucario. Azen seriously like NEVER uses him anymore, but Lee on the other hand will rarely bring him out (we're supposed to do a 5$ MM Lucario Ditto in August )
> 
> So ANYWAYS. Rust, sorry I didnt PM you later in the afternoon. It turned out that my grandparent's internet didnt work on my Wii. I'm back at my house now, so whenever your ready, we can fight.
> 
> =Trela=


Own her/it ;D


----------



## Rust

Tired johns from work

But if you really want to, sure

Actually, nah.  Give me a half hour to wake up.  Then we'll play =]


----------



## Trela

Ok. You go ahead and make room.

Good luck Rust.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. First of all, Azila, stop trolling.
> 
> Second, I'm NOT one of the best Lucarios in the world. I'm like unofficially one of the best Lucarios in the nation, probably Top 10. I do not think I am. If that's what everyone says to me, then I guess I am Top 10 of Lucarios in the nation. I dont agree with people that say that to me though lol though I know that I am a pretty good player.
> 
> Third, Azen and Lee Marting dropped Lucario. Azen seriously like NEVER uses him anymore, but Lee on the other hand will rarely bring him out (we're supposed to do a 5$ MM Lucario Ditto in August )
> 
> So ANYWAYS. Rust, sorry I didnt PM you later in the afternoon. It turned out that my grandparent's internet didnt work on my Wii. I'm back at my house now, so whenever your ready, we can fight.
> 
> =Trela=


You stop  
JK! Sorry, Rust. Not sorry, Tidus. Good luck Rust and Trela!


----------



## Tidus Strife

Why would I lie about playing in tournaments? anyone can do it.

Azen doesn't have a main. But he still plays the best Lucario, and arguably the best Peach player. I dont keep track of the Lucario pros because I play Peach xD no one in my area plays Lucario either D=


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Why would I lie about playing in tournaments? anyone can do it.
> 
> Azen doesn't have a main. But he still plays the best Lucario, and arguably the best Peach player. I dont keep track of the Lucario pros because I play Peach xD no one in my area plays Lucario either D=


Still prove it for me 

btw, anyone can look up good players on Youtube and lie about knowing them, anyone can do it.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yeah, I never said you weren't in tournies?


----------



## MygL

Mhmm now that I think of it, I don't know who's the best Lucas player =S


----------



## Lute

DRK. PEACH SUX KOS-MOS IS WHERE ITS ATTT!!!!1111

Lee is dropping Luc? D;

I thought it was common knowledge that azen and lee were the best luc in the world >>'

azen, like ninja link, play a *censored.2.0* load of chars .-.


----------



## Tidus Strife

My last Tournament was Almo's Mass Gathering 3. The Winner was Fatal. He plays Snake. 2nd was IcyLight. He plays Olimar.

Lie about top players? lmao. The top EC Peach mainer is Dark.pch. His real name is Ulysses. He lives in NY. We talk on Skype sometimes.


----------



## Trela

This is my list on Top Lucarios:

1. Ksizzle
2. Zucco/Lee/Azen (loltie)

There's not that many Lucario players out there lol. Even though Lee and Azen dropped him, I agree that they are still Top Lucario players. Zucco is freaken AMAZING now. Ksizzle even told him that he's one of the best Lucarios in the country. I'm gonna be up there with them someday, and wont rest till I do.

Ok, now, Rust, I'll go ahead and make room. Join when your ready.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> My last Tournament was Almo's Mass Gathering 3. The Winner was Fatal. He plays Snake. 2nd was IcyLight. He plays Olimar.
> 
> Lie about top players? lmao. The top EC Peach mainer is Dark.pch. His real name is Ulysses. He lives in NY. We talk on Skype sometimes.


That wasn't so hard was it?


----------



## bcb

I can DACUS now whenever I feel like in battle.


----------



## Lute

There are hardly any good lucs, but there are a few


----------



## Rust

Alright Trela.  Now I'm semi-not tired lol
Still don't have my observation -> reflex back completely yet, but it'll have to do =(

Good games, good luck, and come back here after every match so we can do counterpicks.  I wanna do this properly


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I can DACUS now whenever I feel like in battle.


<big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>

 ^_^


----------



## Trela

What's your CP Rust?

Mine's Battlefield.


----------



## Rust

I'd rather CP after the match.  Like I said, just come here after every match and we'll be good ^_^


----------



## Trela

All righty.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can DACUS now whenever I feel like in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> ^_^
Click to expand...

Hey, Wario's the second hardest to DACUS with!


----------



## bcb

I wonder if I can DACUS with Sheik, the hardest. :I


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can DACUS now whenever I feel like in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Wario's the second hardest to DACUS with!
Click to expand...

Not really >_>

off the top of my mind, Marth is probably harder


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can DACUS now whenever I feel like in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Wario's the second hardest to DACUS with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really >_>
> 
> off the top of my mind, Marth is probably harder
Click to expand...

Marth can't DACUS, can he?


----------



## Rust

lol

Let's go to Pictochat =]


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can DACUS now whenever I feel like in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Wario's the second hardest to DACUS with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really >_>
> 
> off the top of my mind, Marth is probably harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth can't DACUS, can he?
Click to expand...

Apparently every character can (according to the video I learned DACUS from)

Probably wrong >_>


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wario's the second hardest to DACUS with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really >_>
> 
> off the top of my mind, Marth is probably harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth can't DACUS, can he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently every character can (according to the video I learned DACUS from)
> 
> Probably wrong >_>
Click to expand...

I only learned certain characters can DACUS.

To my knowledge...

Snake Link Falco Wolf Jigglypuff Wario Sheik

Easiest to Hardest, but I may have forgotten one or two.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*CONGRATULATIONS NOOB!*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Not really >_>
> 
> off the top of my mind, Marth is probably harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth can't DACUS, can he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently every character can (according to the video I learned DACUS from)
> 
> Probably wrong >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only learned certain characters can DACUS.
> 
> To my knowledge...
> 
> Snake ]Oh makes sense
> 
> 
> I POSTED HAPPY NOW RZA????????????
> 
> STUPID NOOB BUGGING ME ON MY AIM!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rust

HAHAHAHA  Nice =]

PS1


----------



## bcb

Any two stocks yet?


----------



## Rust

He two stocked me last round lol

I'm still not feeling as fast as I usually am, though.


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> He two stocked me last round lol
> 
> I'm still not feeling as fast as I usually am, though.


<big><big><big><big>EXCUSES  EXCUSES</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Rust

lol Pikmin Chain, how I love you so

Good games, Trela =]


----------



## bcb

No johns... Horus and I were right, lol.


----------



## Trela

Yeah, good games. 

I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:

Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.

EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.

=Trela=


----------



## Rust

No, Luigi's Mansion and Corneria are his best stages.  Luigi's Mansion cause it's huge, and Corneria because he owns to the right of the Fin =]

And I made the john... after a win? lol  Good going, guys. =p

I'm delirious, I'm going to bed too.  Night all ^_^


----------



## Trela

Oh right Luigis lol. Corneria I didnt know, but still, I'm striking PS1 every time I'm able to lol and Yoshi's Island. That's my worst stage.


----------



## bcb

bcb can three stock Rust


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, good games.
> 
> I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:
> 
> Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.
> 
> =Trela=


YAY IT ISN'T THE TWILIGHT ZONE


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good games.
> 
> I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:
> 
> Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> YAY IT ISN'T THE TWILIGHT ZONE
Click to expand...

Even if it was, Trela would win.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PD is a noob . Wow Rust, you're good! (I was watching one game lol)


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good games.
> 
> I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:
> 
> Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> YAY IT ISN'T THE TWILIGHT ZONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it was, Trela would win.
Click to expand...

Has long has he does we don't see some ridiculous post from Tidius (or w/e his name is)


----------



## bcb

I'm bored. Again.


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good games.
> 
> I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:
> 
> Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> YAY IT ISN'T THE TWILIGHT ZONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it was, Trela would win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Has long has he does we* don't see some ridiculous post from Tidius (or w/e his name is)
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good games.
> 
> I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:
> 
> Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> YAY IT ISN'T THE TWILIGHT ZONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it was, Trela would win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Has long has he does we* don't see some ridiculous post from Tidius (or w/e his name is)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Win.


----------



## bcb

OMG. There was an F-Zero 2 for SNES that was cancelled. :O


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good games.
> 
> I have a question: Is PS1 Olimar's best stage? Razer always beats me CLOSE FREAKEN GAMES with his Olimar on it, and you got me on it also. D:
> 
> Later guys. I'm going to sleep lol.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone wants to know the results, I won 3-1.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> YAY IT ISN'T THE TWILIGHT ZONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if it was, Trela would win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Has long has he does we* don't see some ridiculous post from Tidius (or w/e his name is)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Has long has Trela wins we*

-.-'


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it was, Trela would win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Has long has he does we* don't see some ridiculous post from Tidius (or w/e his name is)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has long has Trela wins we*
> 
> -.-'
Click to expand...

Oh....


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *Has long has he does we* don't see some ridiculous post from Tidius (or w/e his name is)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has long has Trela wins we*
> 
> -.-'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

I fail.


----------



## MygL

OHHH I said OK Horus! >=(

Oh wonder who that is at minute 1:10 (Olimar)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJ9DY_sLRc


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> OHHH I said OK Horus! >=(
> 
> Oh wonder who that is at minute 1:10 (Olimar)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJ9DY_sLRc


Wow, who'd know your obsession with Lucas would find Rust


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH I said OK Horus! >=(
> 
> Oh wonder who that is at minute 1:10 (Olimar)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJ9DY_sLRc
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, who'd know your obsession with Lucas would find Rust
Click to expand...

Mee, and karma...  T_T


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH I said OK Horus! >=(
> 
> Oh wonder who that is at minute 1:10 (Olimar)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJ9DY_sLRc
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, who'd know your obsession with Lucas would find Rust
Click to expand...

I went all O_O


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH I said OK Horus! >=(
> 
> Oh wonder who that is at minute 1:10 (Olimar)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJ9DY_sLRc
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, who'd know your obsession with Lucas would find Rust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went all O_O
Click to expand...

I know, that "Combo" video sucked, the music especially   

And those aren't even combos


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH I said OK Horus! >=(
> 
> Oh wonder who that is at minute 1:10 (Olimar)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJ9DY_sLRc
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, who'd know your obsession with Lucas would find Rust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went all O_O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, that "Combo" video sucked, the music especially
> 
> And those aren't even combos
Click to expand...

Lol xP


----------



## bcb

Proving M2K is best in Melee as well as brawl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW-diM94E8A&feature=related


----------



## MygL

Lol PakmanOnCrack


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Proving M2K is best in Melee as well as brawl.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW-diM94E8A&feature=related


Until he lost his special controller and never used Marth sense


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Heh, I don't think I ever knew that M2K was good in Melee, and brawl. Or Trela might've told me, I probably forgot .


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qna80MbcAAc&NR=1 O_O


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qna80MbcAAc&NR=1 O_O


I watch over and over.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qna80MbcAAc&NR=1 O_O


OOOHHH <big>OOOOHHHHHH</big> <big><big>OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH</big></big>


----------



## bcb

I cry tears of joy.


----------



## Horus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ7ZJKPW-L8&feature=related

The guy on the left that's playing is M2K xP


----------



## bcb

Seen it, and going to bed. It's way too late for me. :O


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, no. That's Mango at left. Dude playing at right is M2K.


----------



## Cyber85

wheres hub.. i havent done my match cause of him


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Um, nvm.. I thought that other dude was Mango. Until Trela came in the room :/ He always helps with problems .


----------



## MygL

Azila said:
			
		

> Um, nvm.. I thought that other dude was Mango. Until Trela came in the room :/ He always helps with problems .


*Phew* that was a close one.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, yeah M2K REALLY would wear that... :O


----------



## cornymikey

did trela win by a little or a lot?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> did trela win by a little or a lot?


3-1.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did trela win by a little or a lot?
> 
> 
> 
> 3-1.
Click to expand...

trela is still number one. :O


----------



## bcb

Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.


where? I wanna go.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> where? I wanna go.
Click to expand...

I mean like local. Not macy's thanksgiving parade big. Just a local thing.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> where? I wanna go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like local. Not macy's thanksgiving parade big. Just a local thing.
Click to expand...

:/
did you go to the macy's one? I went like last year, but there were too many people, so watching on tv this year was good.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> where? I wanna go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like local. Not macy's thanksgiving parade big. Just a local thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> did you go to the macy's one? I went like last year, but there were too many people, so watching on tv this year was good.
Click to expand...

do you guys live near each other?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> where? I wanna go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like local. Not macy's thanksgiving parade big. Just a local thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> did you go to the macy's one? I went like last year, but there were too many people, so watching on tv this year was good.
Click to expand...

Nope. Just because I'm in New York doesn't mean I've been to NYC. I live closer to Canada than NYC.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> where? I wanna go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like local. Not macy's thanksgiving parade big. Just a local thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> did you go to the macy's one? I went like last year, but there were too many people, so watching on tv this year was good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you guys live near each other?
Click to expand...

I dont think so. I live in New York City and I have no idea where bcb lives.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, we gotta brawl like now. I don't know when but there's gonna be a big parade today for independence day, so now would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> where? I wanna go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like local. Not macy's thanksgiving parade big. Just a local thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> did you go to the macy's one? I went like last year, but there were too many people, so watching on tv this year was good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just because I'm in New York doesn't mean I've been to NYC. I live closer to Canada than NYC.
Click to expand...

then where do you live?


----------



## bcb

Utica, only about two hours away from Syracuse.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Utica, only about two hours away from Syracuse.


uhhh. *goes on google* you have nice parks.


----------



## bcb

Umm... Okay, lol.


----------



## cornymikey

john, bcb, free for all?


----------



## bcb

You see link I posted three pages ago? M2K? O_O?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, bcb, free for all?


if you guys brawl I'll probably join in later, I've got to go do some stuff first.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You see ]yep, but i dont watch brawl videos.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, bcb, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> if you guys brawl I'll probably join in later, I've got to go do some stuff first.
Click to expand...

ok, then. but i want to do free for all, so I'll wait.


----------



## John102

I envy hub he lives in the county right next to azen D=<


----------



## bcb

It's a melee video. 

And I wanna take care of my match with Silver first. I'm using wii-net.


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> I envy hub he lives in the county right next to azen D=<


i just google map'd it and they're only ten minutes away from each other.

no I be real mad

DDDDDDDDDD==========<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Silverstorms

Ewwwwwww. Lag in the first match.

GGz.


----------



## bcb

That lag was really frustrating. D:


----------



## bcb

I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.


>.>

I'll play you and show you how      

nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
Click to expand...

Silverstorms  agrees.

Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.


----------



## bcb

Why didn't Silver mess up on me?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
Click to expand...

really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is


----------



## bcb

I've suffered some horrible lag in both games. 

Worse lag with Silver than xYoh, way worse.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
Click to expand...

I'm not saying there was lag in our games. I'm comparing the fact that there was lag in my games with bcb, but I screwed up against you.

I'm weird like that


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
Click to expand...

Fine, since I'm out, I challenge to brawl you again!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying there was lag in our games. I'm comparing the fact that there was lag in my games with bcb, but I screwed up against you.
> 
> I'm weird like that
Click to expand...

yeah, because I didn't really notice any lag in our games.

Silver, you just got unlucky, if you beat kilex I'm sure you'll beat me when you get to me.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
Click to expand...

what is that supposed to mean?!?!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is that supposed to mean?!?!
Click to expand...

of course that was before you made the switch.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying there was lag in our games. I'm comparing the fact that there was lag in my games with bcb, but I screwed up against you.
> 
> I'm weird like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, because I didn't really notice any lag in our games.
> 
> Silver, you just got unlucky, if you beat kilex I'm sure you'll beat me when you get to me.
Click to expand...

Don't say that!  :O 

I'll lose for sure now.


----------



## bcb

Silver's lag is mean to me.


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't how John beat you Silver. Seems impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I'll play you and show you how
> 
> nah, silver REALLY messed up big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, since I'm out, I challenge to brawl you again!
Click to expand...

^^^


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> 
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying there was lag in our games. I'm comparing the fact that there was lag in my games with bcb, but I screwed up against you.
> 
> I'm weird like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, because I didn't really notice any lag in our games.
> 
> Silver, you just got unlucky, if you beat kilex I'm sure you'll beat me when you get to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't say that!  :O
> 
> I'll lose for sure now.
Click to expand...

 
:huh:	 

maybe that was my plan all along :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

@pie, yeah I'll brawl you if you make the room


----------



## bcb

I shall make it.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I shall make it.


no, hold up, i gotta do something real quick.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms  agrees.
> 
> Although I think the lag was worse in my games with bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? I didn't even notice the lag in those games, although, I have been playing Mike a lot, and you know how his lag-fi is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is that supposed to mean?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course that was before you made the switch.
Click to expand...

maybe your connection doesnt allow my router or something. how could a DSL connection be better than a router one?!?


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall make it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, hold up, i gotta do something real quick.
Click to expand...

ok, I'm coming bcb

@mike, i dunno, too much wireless congestion in NYC?


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying there was lag in our games. I'm comparing the fact that there was lag in my games with bcb, but I screwed up against you.
> 
> I'm weird like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, because I didn't really notice any lag in our games.
> 
> Silver, you just got unlucky, if you beat kilex I'm sure you'll beat me when you get to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't say that!  :O
> 
> I'll lose for sure now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:
> 
> maybe that was my plan all along :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
> 
> @pie, yeah I'll brawl you if you make the room
Click to expand...

:O

*dramatic music plays*


----------



## Hub12

Ohey Brawl anyone?


----------



## Silverstorms

Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:

*Joe vs xYoh

Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon

Hub12 vs Cyber85



*


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *


HeeHee~


----------



## cornymikey

hey, john and bcb, i wanna join.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ohey Brawl anyone?


hub, brawl my rob and poke trainer?


----------



## Hub12

D_D

FFA only.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HeeHee~
Click to expand...

Winner of your match has to play Kilex.

Have fun.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> D_D
> 
> FFA only.


silver/bcb/john, brawl hub and me?


----------



## John102

yuck uber lag

I SD'ed twice because of it against his wario, then I murdered his ness.

mike, I'll join


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> yuck uber lag
> 
> I SD'ed twice because of it against his wario, then I murdered his ness.
> 
> mike, I'll join


hub, john, im going online.


----------



## Hub12

I'll host.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll host.


k, silver, I'll get you darkrai after my matches with those two.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> yuck uber lag
> 
> I SD'ed twice because of it against his wario, then I murdered his ness.
> 
> mike, I'll join


Wolf eats Ness kids.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll host.


change of plans, ill join in 10 min.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuck uber lag
> 
> I SD'ed twice because of it against his wario, then I murdered his ness.
> 
> mike, I'll join
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf eats Ness kids.
Click to expand...

no, he eatz babiez, why do I have to keep telling you guys that?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs ryudo_dragoon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dunno.
The brawl spirit in me has died. D:


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuck uber lag
> 
> I SD'ed twice because of it against his wario, then I murdered his ness.
> 
> mike, I'll join
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf eats Ness kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he eatz babiez, why do I have to keep telling you guys that?
Click to expand...

W/e.

He eats children/babies.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs ryudo_dragoon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.
> The brawl spirit in me has died. D:
Click to expand...

So you give Jake the win?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs ryudo_dragoon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.
> The brawl spirit in me has died. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you give Jake the win?
Click to expand...

Idk...
Is he on?


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs ryudo_dragoon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.
> The brawl spirit in me has died. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you give Jake the win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk...
> Is he on?
Click to expand...

No. He's Trela's brother.

<small><small>...I don't think he's very good.....</small></small>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I giving these people one extra day to do their matches because it's the 4th of July. They have to be done either today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs ryudo_dragoon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.
> The brawl spirit in me has died. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you give Jake the win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk...
> Is he on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He's Trela's brother.
> 
> <small><small>...I don't think he's very good.....</small></small>
Click to expand...

Ahh, from Trela's oversized family of brawlers I see...
Well I haven't been able to be on much lately because of my little cousin so either sometime soon today or inbetween 3PM and 5PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs ryudo_dragoon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> So you give Jake the win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk...
> Is he on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He's Trela's brother.
> 
> <small><small>...I don't think he's very good.....</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, from Trela's oversized family of brawlers I see...
> Well I haven't been able to be on much lately because of my little cousin so either sometime soon today or inbetween 3PM and 5PM EST tomorrow.
Click to expand...

You should PM Trela.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, im going online


----------



## cornymikey

W...T...F


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> W...T...F


I had to go. D:


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W...T...F
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go. D:
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W...T...F
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

anyone FFA?


----------



## Rockman!

I can kick ass with Wolf.

Anyone up for a challenge?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hey guys, just to tell you. Jacob, my little brother, can pwn you. We were doing a tourny, my match was him. And he won the first game. The five-year old has talent xD.


----------



## Rockman!

Azila said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just to tell you. Jacob, my little brother, can pwn you. We were doing a toruny, my match was him. And he won the first game. The five-year old has talent xD.


LET ME AT HIM.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

He probably sux on wi-fi. I really dont know.


----------



## Rockman!

Azila said:
			
		

> He probably sux on wi-fi. I really dont know.


Well, I'd like to fight him anyways.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Well, not now. My annoying sister is on wii. Trela is asleep.


----------



## Rockman!

Azila said:
			
		

> Well, not now. My annoying sister is on wii. Trela is asleep.


Maybe later today then?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, idk. I bet Jacob will say that he's busy :/. But I'll try.


----------



## Silverstorms

Azila said:
			
		

> Well, not now. My annoying sister is on wii. Trela is asleep.


Tell Trela that Joe has to play xYoh today or tomorrow. Same with Jake and Ryudo. I think Ryudo said tomorrow between 3 and 5pm EST.


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, idk. I bet Jacob will say that he's busy :/. But I'll try.


WHAT WILL MAKE A FIVE YEAR OLD BUSY? DOES HE HAVE A JOB?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ok Silver. Joe, he sux more than Jacob. Jacob is younger. Like I said "The five- year old has talent."


----------



## Rockman!

Well I'm bored ...

Anyone wanna Brawl? I'll hurt you with Wolf. *howls*


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, idk. I bet Jacob will say that he's busy :/. But I'll try.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WILL MAKE A FIVE YEAR OLD BUSY? DOES HE HAVE A JOB?
Click to expand...

Lol, like I know? He's usually watching my brother Kilex play a game on Xbox 360. Idk why. Or he's just trying to make an excuse.


----------



## Silverstorms

HUB PLAY CYBER NOW!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> HUB PLAY CYBER NOW!!!!!!!!!!11


Cyber's not on.

And I couldn't, anyways.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB PLAY CYBER NOW!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber's not on.
> 
> And I couldn't, anyways.
Click to expand...

im right here lol.. hub are you scared to brawl me lol   .


----------



## Silverstorms

Scared Hub?

Because if you're avoiding fighting Cyber, I'll just advance him.


----------



## Horus

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well I'm bored ...
> 
> Anyone wanna Brawl? I'll hurt you with Wolf. *howls*


Go play that lucky ass John


----------



## Hub12

Lol. Me? Scared? Kmfao.

But seriously, I would, But I can't. Parents watching T.V. D_D


----------



## Silverstorms

Anyone wanna play teams?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna play teams?


*Raises hand*


----------



## Rockman!

Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm bored ...
> 
> Anyone wanna Brawl? I'll hurt you with Wolf. *howls*
> 
> 
> 
> Go play that lucky ass John
Click to expand...

Where's he at?

And frankly, I really don't care who I fight.
I just wanna brawl with someone, I wanna show my skills with Wolf ...

I'm going to host a brawl. Anyone who's on my friend list can join in.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna play teams?
> 
> 
> 
> *Raises hand*
Click to expand...

Anyone else?


----------



## Joe

12. Joe
Yess. 
That's me Joe right?


----------



## Rockman!

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna play teams?
> 
> 
> 
> *Raises hand*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone else?
Click to expand...

Me.

Pick me!


----------



## Silverstorms

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna play teams?
> 
> 
> 
> *Raises hand*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me.
> 
> Pick me!
Click to expand...

We need one more person.


----------



## Hub12

Joe said:
			
		

> 12. Joe
> Yess.
> That's me Joe right?


gtfo


----------



## Joe

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Joe
> Yess.
> That's me Joe right?
> 
> 
> 
> gtfo
Click to expand...

Cos I'm better than youuu :O


----------



## Hub12

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Joe
> Yess.
> That's me Joe right?
> 
> 
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cos I'm better than youuu :O
Click to expand...

Not even in your dreams, fewl.


----------



## Joe

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Joe
> Yess.
> That's me Joe right?
> 
> 
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cos I'm better than youuu :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even in your dreams, fewl.
Click to expand...

So true..  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## cornymikey

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Joe
> Yess.
> That's me Joe right?
> 
> 
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cos I'm better than youuu :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even in your dreams, fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true..  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:
Click to expand...

if youre worse than hub, I... feel sorry for you.


----------



## Rockman!

Come on, SOMEONE Please Brawl :<


----------



## Silverstorms

Mikey!

Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?


well, the teams cant possibly be fair and horus doesnt want my lag-fi


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?


The lag will kill us D:


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?
> 
> 
> 
> The lag will kill us D:
Click to expand...

ha, I knew you'd say that.


----------



## Rockman!

D:

You had my heart racing for a second there mike.
:<


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?
> 
> 
> 
> well, the teams cant possibly be fair and horus doesnt want my lag-fi
Click to expand...

Yes they will! If you go with Rockman and use MK....

Stop with the lag jokes, Horus  <_<


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?
> 
> 
> 
> The lag will kill us D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, I knew you'd say that.
Click to expand...

xP

I just laughed when i saw your post above mine


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?
> 
> 
> 
> well, the teams cant possibly be fair and horus doesnt want my lag-fi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they will! If you go with Rockman and use MK....
> 
> Stop with the lag jokes, Horus  <_<
Click to expand...

fine. I'm with rockman, so I guess I have to use MK for us to win. :/
im going online.


----------



## Silverstorms

HORUS BE BLUE!


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> HORUS BE BLUE!


>

okay (stupid enter button  )


----------



## Rockman!

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey!
> 
> Wanna play teams with me, Horus and Rockman?
> 
> 
> 
> well, the teams cant possibly be fair and horus doesnt want my lag-fi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they will! If you go with Rockman and use MK....
> 
> Stop with the lag jokes, Horus  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine. I'm with rockman, so I guess I have to use MK for us to win. :/
> im going online.
Click to expand...

Hey! Don't worry about me!

I've been training a lot. I'm better.


----------



## Horus

Im getting online


----------



## cornymikey

silver, host.

rockman, are you ->Rock?


----------



## Rockman!

Who's hosting?

EDIT: Lol nvm


----------



## Rockman!

cornymikey said:
			
		

> silver, host.
> 
> rockman, are you ->Rock?


Yes I am.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, rockman, we are red.


----------



## Rockman!

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, rockman, we are red.


Durr.

I know. XD


----------



## Rust

Damn this thread moved fast D=
Tourney tomorrow, yay <3
Nevermind, just found out it's an extra four hours away from where I thought it was


----------



## bcb

Wait... What? Teams? I just found out the parade started at 6:00 est. So I've got time.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait... What? Teams? I just found out the parade started at 6:00 est. So I've got time.


We've finished playing teams now.

Me, Mike and Horus are in a FFA.


----------



## Rockman!

Sorry I had to leave guys.

I was playing with fireworks.


----------



## MygL

Well, I'm up for a Brawl while I'm waiting for someone ^.^


----------



## StbAn

I want to join too!, send me a PM please


----------



## Silverstorms

StbAn said:
			
		

> I want to join too!, send me a PM please


What are you talking about?


----------



## StbAn

sign up? or it is already full?


----------



## Silverstorms

StbAn said:
			
		

> sign up? or it is already full?


The thread is over 100 pages long and there's an almost completed bracket in the first post and you think it hasn't started yet?


----------



## StbAn

lol sorry I didn't realize


----------



## Rockman!

So, Silver. About the match.
How was I?


----------



## Silverstorms

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> So, Silver. About the match.
> How was I?


Idk. It's hard to judge how good someone is when there's more than two people playing.


----------



## Rockman!

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Silver. About the match.
> How was I?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. It's hard to judge how good someone is when there's more than two people playing.
Click to expand...

How about me and you then?
1 on 1?


----------



## Silverstorms

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Silver. About the match.
> How was I?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. It's hard to judge how good someone is when there's more than two people playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and you then?
> 1 on 1?
Click to expand...

I'm going to bed in about 5 minutes

*yawn* I'm tired...


----------



## Rockman!

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Silver. About the match.
> How was I?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. It's hard to judge how good someone is when there's more than two people playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and you then?
> 1 on 1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to bed in about 5 minutes
> 
> *yawn* I'm tired...
Click to expand...

O_O

... T-tired? What time is it there!?


----------



## Silverstorms

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Silver. About the match.
> How was I?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. It's hard to judge how good someone is when there's more than two people playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and you then?
> 1 on 1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to bed in about 5 minutes
> 
> *yawn* I'm tired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> ... T-tired? What time is it there!?
Click to expand...

10:20pm


----------



## Rockman!

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How about me and you then?
> 1 on 1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to bed in about 5 minutes
> 
> *yawn* I'm tired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> ... T-tired? What time is it there!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10:20pm
Click to expand...

It's 5:20 PM over here.

Wow.


----------



## Hub12

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed in about 5 minutes
> 
> *yawn* I'm tired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> ... T-tired? What time is it there!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10:20pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 5:20 PM over here.
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

You lie.

It's 5:21 pm. O:<


----------



## Rockman!

Now it's 5:22 PM

You lie hub.
YOU LIE.


----------



## Cyber85

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Now it's 5:22 PM
> 
> You lie hub.
> YOU LIE.


you lie its 5:27

you FAIL.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, it's not even past that. Well for me 0_0


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, it's not even past that. Well for me 0_0


Different Time Zones.

You're not well educated enough, I see.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, it's not even past that. Well for me 0_0
> 
> 
> 
> Different Time Zones.
> 
> You're not well educated enough, I see.
Click to expand...

Thats not nice to say hub,

Shame on you. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## cornymikey

horus, those were lol matches. 
you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.


----------



## Rockman!

Anyone wanna brawl?

An epic 4th of july match if you will?


----------



## John102

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> An epic 4th of july match if you will?


I would brawl you and show you how a REAL wolf looks, but alas, it is not meant to be today.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.


Ino xP

fun stuff


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ino xP
> 
> fun stuff
Click to expand...

phase phail?

it's really not that hard.

why is everyone trying to take my main?

WOLF IS MINE FEWLS!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ino xP
> 
> fun stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> phase phail?
> 
> it's really not that hard.
> 
> why is everyone trying to take my main?
> 
> WOLF IS MINE FEWLS!
Click to expand...

We're not, he's just interesting


I didn't know you could cancel his Side-B like Falco's


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ino xP
> 
> fun stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> phase phail?
> 
> it's really not that hard.
> 
> why is everyone trying to take my main?
> 
> WOLF IS MINE FEWLS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not, he's just interesting
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could cancel his Side-B like Falco's
Click to expand...

yup, that's what I said about him having three different ranges for hid side b. If you could master the cancel you could sweet spot almost any character.

wolf is a very interesting character.


----------



## Rockman!

I actually don't main Wolf.

I main Toon Link.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ino xP
> 
> fun stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> phase phail?
> 
> it's really not that hard.
> 
> why is everyone trying to take my main?
> 
> WOLF IS MINE FEWLS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not, he's just interesting
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could cancel his Side-B like Falco's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, that's what I said about him having three different ranges for hid side b.
> 
> wolf is a very interesting character.
Click to expand...

Ahh


Can't believe you got me twice with that...


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> phase phail?
> 
> it's really not that hard.
> 
> why is everyone trying to take my main?
> 
> WOLF IS MINE FEWLS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not, he's just interesting
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could cancel his Side-B like Falco's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, that's what I said about him having three different ranges for hid side b.
> 
> wolf is a very interesting character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh
> 
> 
> Can't believe you got me twice with that...
Click to expand...

can't believe you feel for it twice. oh, and I'll repost this in case you missed it.

If you could master the cancel you could sweet spot almost any character, I'm pretty sure that two of the ranges have the electrocution at the end.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We're not, he's just interesting
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could cancel his Side-B like Falco's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, that's what I said about him having three different ranges for hid side b.
> 
> wolf is a very interesting character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh
> 
> 
> Can't believe you got me twice with that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't believe you feel for it twice. oh, and I'll repost this in case you missed it.
> 
> If you could master the cancel you could sweet spot almost any character, I'm pretty sure that two of the ranges have the electrocution at the end.
Click to expand...

Because I didn't think you were skilled enough to do it twice


I saw it thanks


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.


How did I win the game on Hyrule Temple, when I was Marth, you were Pikachu and Horus was Luigi?

I was sent flying by Snorlax and new I wasn't going to recover. I looked at TBT, then looked back and I had somehow won.


----------



## Joe

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I win the game on Hyrule Temple, when I was Marth, you were Pikachu and Horus was Luigi?
> 
> I was sent flying by Snorlax and new I wasn't going to recover. I looked at TBT, then looked back and I had somehow won.
Click to expand...

That must of been painful ^_^


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I win the game on Hyrule Temple, when I was Marth, you were Pikachu and Horus was Luigi?
> 
> I was sent flying by Snorlax and new I wasn't going to recover. I looked at TBT, then looked back and I had somehow won.
Click to expand...

oh, i tried to get you with my pikachu's dair cause i wanted the last hit and I died. :/


----------



## Hub12

Olawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I win the game on Hyrule Temple, when I was Marth, you were Pikachu and Horus was Luigi?
> 
> I was sent flying by Snorlax and new I wasn't going to recover. I looked at TBT, then looked back and I had somehow won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i tried to get you with my pikachu's dair cause i wanted the last hit and I died. :/
Click to expand...

Fewl!

Today's the last day to get these matches done:
*
Joe vs xYoh

Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon

Hub12 vs Cyber85

*


----------



## Hub12

Shut up. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms

I guess I'll have to advance Cyber....


----------



## Hub12

D_D IZ NOT AMUZED

I can do it today. Fo' Shore.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, those were lol matches.
> you dont double jump to phase. xD we suck at phasing.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I win the game on Hyrule Temple, when I was Marth, you were Pikachu and Horus was Luigi?
> 
> I was sent flying by Snorlax and new I wasn't going to recover. I looked at TBT, then looked back and I had somehow won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i tried to get you with my pikachu's dair cause i wanted the last hit and I died. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fewl!
> 
> Today's the last day to get these matches done:
> *
> Joe vs xYoh
> 
> Jake vs Ryudo_Dragon
> 
> Hub12 vs Cyber85
> 
> *
Click to expand...

lol, if snorlax got the last hit, i would be angry. I like to end things with a hit.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone do a FFA with me?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone do a FFA with me?


Sorry. You can't join the Team Galactic FFA.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone do a FFA with me?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. You can't join the Team Galactic FFA.
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Horus

rawr

waking up at 11:46 am is pretty awesome


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Horus

Perhaps Mikey ;D

I'd like to have an ffa with a couple of people


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Perhaps Mikey ;D
> 
> I'd like to have an ffa with a couple of people


ill brawl you in an hour with john, i guess. he wants to brawl too.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Mikey ;D
> 
> I'd like to have an ffa with a couple of people
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl you in an hour with john, i guess. he wants to brawl too.
Click to expand...

lol. mike, get on the ball, and get on brawl are not the same things.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Mikey ;D
> 
> I'd like to have an ffa with a couple of people
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl you in an hour with john, i guess. he wants to brawl too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. mike, get on the ball, and get on brawl are not the same things.
Click to expand...

i know now. :O


----------



## Trela

Ok. Silver, go ahead and advance xYoh, since Joe wont do the match. I dunno about Ryudo and Jake though, but Ryudo told me he hasnt been very intrested in Brawl at the moment...

I'll tell Slido about his next match and Kilex about his.

=Trela=


----------



## Cyber85

Hub where the *censored.3.0* are you..


----------



## bcb

:/ Wish I had better options, but I ended up facing Mikey and Silver, lol.


----------



## Hub12

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Hub where the *censored.3.0* are you..


Somewhere over the rainbow...


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub where the *censored.3.0* are you..
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow...
Click to expand...

Rainbow Cruise is banned.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub where the *censored.3.0* are you..
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow...
Click to expand...

play me *censored.3.0*er i wanna get this done.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> :/ Wish I had better options, but I ended up facing Mikey and Silver, lol.


oh, silver won. :O


----------



## Hub12

Alas, I can't.

Damn Parents.. >.>


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Alas, I can't.
> 
> Damn Parents.. >.>


sure... yet you can still go on the computer.


----------



## Hub12

T.V.=/= Computer, *censored.1.2*.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> T.V.=/= Computer, *censored.1.2*.



ok..


----------



## bcb

-__-


----------



## Cyber85

umm ok then silver just advance me then..


----------



## Hub12

Add me Cyber. I'll host. 1375-7066-6458


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Add me Cyber. I'll host. 1375-7066-6458


ok thought so ^_^


----------



## Hub12

Oh, Good spam there.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh, Good spam there.


lol isnt every pikachu the same  :veryhappy: . umm why did you kill yourself thar hub?


----------



## Hub12

Why play when I know you're going to spam the hell out of me?


----------



## MygL

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Good spam there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol isnt every pikachu the same  :veryhappy: . umm why did you kill yourself thar hub?
Click to expand...

Pikachu? I thought you use Fox?


----------



## Cyber85

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Good spam there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol isnt every pikachu the same  :veryhappy: . umm why did you kill yourself thar hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pikachu? I thought you use Fox?
Click to expand...

lol xyoh i main fox but why use him against hub. jk  

Brawl anyone?


----------



## MygL

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Good spam there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol isnt every pikachu the same  :veryhappy: . umm why did you kill yourself thar hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pikachu? I thought you use Fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol xyoh i main fox but why use him against hub. jk
> 
> Brawl anyone?
Click to expand...

Ahh, I'll be on, hope I don't lag =S


----------



## Cyber85

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Good spam there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol isnt every pikachu the same  :veryhappy: . umm why did you kill yourself thar hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pikachu? I thought you use Fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol xyoh i main fox but why use him against hub. jk
> 
> Brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I'll be on, hope I don't lag =S
Click to expand...

ok i'll host.. im training my r.o.b and pikachu though so i'll be kinda noobish


----------



## Horus

Wow Hub lost to Cyber?

Almost has big upset with John beating me :0


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0


Look at General CHat


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0


Horus im not that bad. well at least i think im not bad


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> Horus im not that bad. well at least i think im not bad
Click to expand...

Are you calling Hub bad?


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> Horus im not that bad. well at least i think im not bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Hub bad?
Click to expand...

Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM


----------



## Hub12

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> Horus im not that bad. well at least i think im not bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Hub bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM
Click to expand...

THEN WHY USE IT?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0


o.e

stay calm, stay calm.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> Horus im not that bad. well at least i think im not bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Hub bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM
Click to expand...

So you think you spam?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> stay calm, stay calm.
Click to expand...

Well everyone did think I'd win


I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> stay calm, stay calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone did think I'd win
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic
Click to expand...

so i am?

>.>


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> stay calm, stay calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone did think I'd win
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i am?
> 
> >.>
Click to expand...

so you are?

<.<


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> Horus im not that bad. well at least i think im not bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Hub bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think you spam?
Click to expand...

horus isnt every pikachu spam?


----------



## MygL

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling Hub bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think you spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus isnt every pikachu spam?
Click to expand...

Not every Pikachu mainers spam, there are alot who use Up B and D Air as part of their game. And mix up other stuff after those attacks  ^_^


----------



## Cyber85

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think you spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus isnt every pikachu spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every Pikachu mainers spam, there are alot who use Up B and D Air as part of their game. And mix up other stuff after those attacks  ^_^
Click to expand...

ohh my bad sorry hub didnt mean to spam      and thanks xyoh i'll try to change it up.


----------



## cornymikey

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling Hub bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo bro hub's samus is really good but every pikachu is the same thing SPAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think you spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus isnt every pikachu spam?
Click to expand...

not every person uses thunder all the time. you DONT want to spam. its not fun.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> stay calm, stay calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone did think I'd win
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic
Click to expand...

"kill" rust. pshhhhh


----------



## Trela

Who in here hasnt played Rust yet?

Lol why is Rust like popular now?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> stay calm, stay calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone did think I'd win
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "kill" rust. pshhhhh
Click to expand...

I did >_>

Killed her jiggly a couple of times and got everything else down to 1 stock before i died


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Hub lost to Cyber?
> 
> Almost has big upset with John beating me :0
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> stay calm, stay calm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone did think I'd win
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "kill" rust. pshhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did >_>
> 
> Killed her jiggly a couple of times and got everything else down to 1 stock before i died
Click to expand...

eh, well, I still only got two games before she quit. >_>
and I think I can still beat you.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well everyone did think I'd win
> 
> 
> I can kill Rust but not you? I'm pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "kill" rust. pshhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did >_>
> 
> Killed her jiggly a couple of times and got everything else down to 1 stock before i died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, well, I still only got two games before she quit. >_>
> and I think I can still beat you.
Click to expand...

Yeah you can beat me and you aren't cheap anymore 


Your one of the few I enjoy playing now


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> "kill" rust. pshhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did >_>
> 
> Killed her jiggly a couple of times and got everything else down to 1 stock before i died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, well, I still only got two games before she quit. >_>
> and I think I can still beat you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you can beat me and you aren't cheap anymore
> 
> 
> Your one of the few I enjoy playing now
Click to expand...

Horus i think i can beat you with fox


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I did >_>
> 
> Killed her jiggly a couple of times and got everything else down to 1 stock before i died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, well, I still only got two games before she quit. >_>
> and I think I can still beat you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you can beat me and you aren't cheap anymore
> 
> 
> Your one of the few I enjoy playing now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus i think i can beat you with fox
Click to expand...

No.


Lets just say you play like your Pikachu


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> eh, well, I still only got two games before she quit. >_>
> and I think I can still beat you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you can beat me and you aren't cheap anymore
> 
> 
> Your one of the few I enjoy playing now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus i think i can beat you with fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Lets just say you play like your Pikachu
Click to expand...

no with my fox i play way better


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you can beat me and you aren't cheap anymore
> 
> 
> Your one of the few I enjoy playing now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus i think i can beat you with fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Lets just say you play like your Pikachu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no with my fox i play way better
Click to expand...

lolno


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Horus i think i can beat you with fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Lets just say you play like your Pikachu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no with my fox i play way better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno
Click to expand...

lolyes


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Lets just say you play like your Pikachu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no with my fox i play way better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolyes
Click to expand...

No it doesn't


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Who in here hasnt played Rust yet?
> 
> Lol why is Rust like popular now?


EYE


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no with my fox i play way better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn't
Click to expand...

yes it does


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lolno
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does
Click to expand...

Yeah okay fine

That's why everyone is dying to play with you


----------



## John102

@horus, I beat her PT and her bowser, not her olimar though, as for her jiggly, I only played it twice and both times I think I sd'ed at least once.


----------



## PINGAS

JIGGLYS THE *censored.2.0*


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> @horus, I beat her PT and her bowser, not her olimar though, as for her jiggly, I only played it twice and both times I think I sd'ed at least once.


Don't care


----------



## Rust

I sandbagged against Horus, lol

Cyber > Horus.

He put up a bigger fight D=

And I've been asking for matches forever, there's no excuse as to why I haven't Brawled everyone here yet except that no one responds >=[


----------



## PINGAS

i shsll pwn russttt


----------



## John102

i'll brawl


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> I sandbagged against Horus, lol
> 
> Cyber > Horus.
> 
> He put up a bigger fight D=
> 
> And I've been asking for matches forever, there's no excuse as to why I haven't Brawled everyone here yet except that no one responds >=[


What? bull


Every time i come to one of these tourny threads i see him asking for a brawl with no replies

I've seen you asking like once?


----------



## Rust

Not now, though, AIB tourney to compensate for the lack of going and Brawling at a real tourney ;_;

More like five times here, three times in the other thread =]


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Not now, though, AIB tourney to compensate for the lack of going and Brawling at a real tourney ;_;
> 
> More like five times here, three times in the other thread =]


we have lives too.


----------



## PINGAS

Horus said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sandbagged against Horus, lol
> 
> Cyber > Horus.
> 
> He put up a bigger fight D=
> 
> And I've been asking for matches forever, there's no excuse as to why I haven't Brawled everyone here yet except that no one responds >=[
> 
> 
> 
> What? bull
> 
> 
> Every time i come to one of these tourny threads i see him asking for a brawl with no replies
> 
> I've seen you asking like once?
Click to expand...

no1 ansurs me :{


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Not now, though, AIB tourney to compensate for the lack of going and Brawling at a real tourney ;_;
> 
> More like five times here, three times in the other thread =]


I can see why Trela doesn't like you lol


You'll never surpass the amount of times he's asked


----------



## John102

every time trela asks for a brawl, he get's like 20 replies.


----------



## Rust

Probably doesn't like me cause I came here and started acting all cocky and stuff lol


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> every time trela asks for a brawl, he get's like 20 replies.


Exactly


He's a challenge and he's fun :0


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Probably doesn't like me cause I came here and started acting all cocky and stuff lol


Yeah basically


And because you think we're all trash cougheventhoughwearecough


----------



## PINGAS

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time trela asks for a brawl, he get's like 20 replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> He's a challenge and he's fun :0
Click to expand...

above is a lie


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time trela asks for a brawl, he get's like 20 replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> He's a challenge and he's fun :0
Click to expand...

so is rust


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time trela asks for a brawl, he get's like 20 replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> He's a challenge and he's fun :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so is rust
Click to expand...

Not has good has Trela imo but yeah


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time trela asks for a brawl, he get's like 20 replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> He's a challenge and he's fun :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so is rust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not has good has Trela imo but yeah
Click to expand...

I find rust harder than trela actually, I can handle lucario's, but olimars are tough for me.


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lolyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah okay fine
> 
> That's why everyone is dying to play with you
Click to expand...

look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, and hub.

and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*


----------



## PINGAS

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah okay fine
> 
> That's why everyone is dying to play with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, and hub.
> 
> and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*
Click to expand...

cyber is a good brawler.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah okay fine
> 
> That's why everyone is dying to play with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, and hub.
> 
> and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*
Click to expand...

Well you certainly spam more than me


----------



## djman900

did this end?


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> did this end?


Almost


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did this end?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost
Click to expand...

ugghhh no more 2nd place 4 me, :/ w.e i think im done with brawl sure once in awhile but know its all about 360


----------



## Cyber85

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did this end?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ugghhh no more 2nd place 4 me, :/ w.e i think im done with brawl sure once in awhile but know its all about 360
Click to expand...

of course 360 and xbox live for the win man


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah okay fine
> 
> That's why everyone is dying to play with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, and hub.
> 
> and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*
Click to expand...

Forgetting someone?


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah okay fine
> 
> That's why everyone is dying to play with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, hub, and bcb.
> 
> and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting someone?
Click to expand...

fixed lol


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did this end?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ugghhh no more 2nd place 4 me, :/ w.e i think im done with brawl sure once in awhile but know its all about 360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course 360 and xbox live for the win man
Click to expand...

Forget the 360, 'Tis all about the Wii Sports!


----------



## bcb

Why I kill threads.


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Why I kill threads.


lol u dont everyone just is lazy to post


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay fine
> 
> That's why everyone is dying to play with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, hub, and bcb.
> 
> and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed lol
Click to expand...

Wasn't I the first person on this site you brawled? D:


----------



## bcb

Going to bed super early today. I gots a job! Maybe I'll be able to afford that PS3 I've never always wanted.


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> look everyone might not be dying to brawl me cause i've never brawled them the only people i've brawled are rust, trela, silver, djman,yetiman, xeladude, chubsterr, hub, bcb, and ryudo dragoon.
> 
> and stop thinking i suck cause even rust said im better than you *censored.4.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't I the first person on this site you brawled? D:
Click to expand...

fixed again lol man i missed a couple


----------



## Trela

Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.

Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I

Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.

So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.

=Trela=


----------



## Rust

Huzzah ^_^


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=


Sums up my feelings :0

Dislike=Hate imo ;D

Tidius < Rust


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=


hey, wheres my name in the people who could prover her wrong? I'm better than all three of them! (yay, cockiness!)


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> hey, wheres my name in the people who could prover her wrong? I'm better than all three of them! (yay, cockiness!)
Click to expand...

yes mike, I think it should've only been slido and trela up there, because horus can't do nothin about her olimar.

i wanna brawl trela again. my wolf has gotten a little better, I also wanna brawl greenstorms again, but I might do that in the quarter finals.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> hey, wheres my name in the people who could prover her wrong? I'm better than all three of them! (yay, cockiness!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes mike, I think it should've only been slido and trela up there, because horus can't do nothin about her olimar.
> 
> i wanna brawl trela again. my wolf has gotten a little better, I also wanna brawl greenstorms again, but I might do that in the quarter finals.
Click to expand...

yeah, you will probably brawl "greenstorms" the quarter finals. 
but I need silver to win, so if i brawl him and win, I can take his spot. >_>


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> hey, wheres my name in the people who could prover her wrong? I'm better than all three of them! (yay, cockiness!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes mike, I think it should've only been slido and trela up there, because horus can't do nothin about her olimar.
> 
> i wanna brawl trela again. my wolf has gotten a little better, I also wanna brawl greenstorms again, but I might do that in the quarter finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, you will probably brawl "greenstorms" the quarter finals.
> but I need silver to win, so if i brawl him and win, I can take his spot. >_>
Click to expand...

what if I beat greenstorms? i did it once, there's a small chance it could happen again in my lifetime.


----------



## cornymikey

*stops quoting* yeah, maybe john. good luck and i like your wolf siggy now.


----------



## PINGAS

I owned u john


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> hey, wheres my name in the people who could prover her wrong? I'm better than all three of them! (yay, cockiness!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes mike, I think it should've only been slido and trela up there, because horus can't do nothin about her olimar.
> 
> i wanna brawl trela again. my wolf has gotten a little better, I also wanna brawl greenstorms again, but I might do that in the quarter finals.
Click to expand...

DON'T CALL ME THAT!

Lolol Cyber beat Hub.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I dont HATE Rust. I just thought she was REALLY annoying when she came. Tidus also.
> 
> Tbh Rust, that's exactly why I didnt like you at the start. You came in here and told me that you would get to the Finals with no worriez. Usually when someone would say that, they'd get slaughtered lol. You did prove me wrong though. Slido, Silver, and Horus were the only players that would be able prove you wrong, but they didnt. It was now up to me :I
> 
> Here and there, I was told that you were a good player and that you weren't really that great. I didnt know which one to beleive, so I tried to ignore them, but I went with the "good player" side. After our match, well, I went to the other side also. You were a pretty good player, but tbh, it wasnt what I was expecting from an Olimar. It was less. You were saying how good you were and how you didnt want to 2 stock players anymore, so I was expecting a sick Olimar. When I thought you were gonna punish my laggy moves with a quick smash attack or grab, you continued to do the other action you were doing. When you were able to pull off some combos on me or something that would like DETROY me (Olimar's one of Lucario's worst match ups), you instead went and did something else.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say in short Rust is that you dont brag. Just keep what you feel about others and whats gonna happen to yourself. Dont be posting everywhere on how great you are and how easy it'll be for ya. That can be pretty mean and offensive to others. Even if we ARE trash, it doesnt need to be pointed out to us lol. Your still a good player, and congratz on making it to the Top 3. Your pretty cool Rust, but keep the trash talk to a minimum please.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> hey, wheres my name in the people who could prover her wrong? I'm better than all three of them! (yay, cockiness!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes mike, I think it should've only been slido and trela up there, because horus can't do nothin about her olimar.
> 
> i wanna brawl trela again. my wolf has gotten a little better, I also wanna brawl greenstorms again, but I might do that in the quarter finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DON'T CALL ME THAT!
> 
> Lolol Cyber beat Hub.
Click to expand...

haha, lame.


----------



## cornymikey

silver, advance xyoh. trela said joe quit.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> silver, advance xyoh. trela said joe quit.


I have.

@John - Your sig fails. It's supposed to be "Can't let you do that _*Star*_Fox!".


----------



## Tidus Strife

I love you all too <333

EDIT: In all seriousness, I have a lot of respect for Trela because he actually understands competitive brawl. I don't care how good or bad someone is. I've played against people who make me look like the biggest scrub on earth. I just don't like people who try to doubt my friends or my own knowledge of the game.

But i still <3 you guize =D

even though you all hate me )':


----------



## Hub12

Oh, Smooth Tidus. Just smooth...


----------



## Tidus Strife

I do D=


----------



## Hub12

There was no sarcasm in that sentence.


----------



## Tidus Strife

why the disbelief? D=


----------



## Hub12

What disbelief?


----------



## Silverstorms

Updated bracket.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Updated bracket.


Still waiting on xYoh....>:0


----------



## Suaure

Or just go to www.allisbrawl.com where there are like 10 every day.


----------



## cornymikey

horus, silver, trela, anyone, FFA?


----------



## Horus

Suaure said:
			
		

> Or just go to www.allisbrawl.com where there are like 10 every day.


Noobs don't understand tournaments :\


Sure Mike hopefully someone else joins us?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just go to www.allisbrawl.com where there are like 10 every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Noobs don't understand tournaments :\
> 
> 
> Sure Mike hopefully someone else joins us?
Click to expand...

ok. someone want to do FFA with horus and me?


----------



## Horus

coughsilvercough?


----------



## cornymikey

damn it, silver left the topic. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

Yes?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yes?


FFA? with me and horus?


----------



## Silverstorms

No?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No?


>_> fine


----------



## Rust

I didn't realize how long of a wait I'd have to go through to get to my next round =[


----------



## Trela

Lol Hub. Always questioning....

The thing is Tidus, when you start an argument or you continue one on, everyone changes what they thought of you first and see you as some random, arguer, person lol. We dont really like those kind of people (I despise arguing, since I suck at it lol). We just like to have fun at our Tournaments and then lol at the upsets we have. Last Tournament was REALLY fun and was my biggest Tournament I have ever hosted (had 28 entrants. Would've been . The only arguments we had were like the stupid ones (I'm better than you, I can beat you, etc.), and the only problems we had with the matches was freaken DJ's lag. EVERYONE did their matches (or at least had a good excuse for not being able to do it), which amazed me.

I wanted this Tournament to be like that also, since this will be my last one here for a while. When you girls came, you kinda ruined the fun, no offense. It's all going good right now, and if it is kept like this, everyone should still have a great time 

=Trela=


----------



## Tidus Strife

I'm a guy xD

But I know what you mean. I get to intense with discussing the game sometimes :O I apologize for that.


----------



## Trela

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I'm a guy xD
> 
> But I know what you mean. I get to intense with discussing the game sometimes :O I apologize for that.


I would've NEVER guessed that lol.

I assumed you were a girl cause of Lute, Riki, and Rust. That kinda surprised me a little :O


----------



## bcb

O_O

Change your sig, avi, and writing styles. Maybe I'd believe you then, Tidus. xD

I feel I could've done better in this tourney (if Silver beat John, lol).


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a guy xD
> 
> But I know what you mean. I get to intense with discussing the game sometimes :O I apologize for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would've NEVER guessed that lol.
> 
> I assumed you were a girl cause of Lute, Riki, and Rust. That kinda surprised me a little :O
Click to expand...

Hub12  facepalms


----------



## Tidus Strife

I am a guy xD My avatar is a picture of a friend of mine, Renee :O

Riki is my cousin though.


----------



## Horus

Still want to brawl...


----------



## bcb

I never would've guessed Silver could combo so well with Ness.


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I am a guy xD My avatar is a picture of a friend of mine, Renee :O
> 
> Riki is my cousin though.


Spirit is Renee from Smash Camp right?

And Rust?...


----------



## Rust

It's true, Tidus is a guy haha


----------



## Trela

What is that Smash Camp stuff? I tried reading some of it, but didnt understand it much lol.

D:


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> What is that Smash Camp stuff? I tried reading some of it, but didnt understand it much lol.
> 
> D:


Hub12  facepalms

Just...forget it Trela.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Yeah, Spirit = Renee.

Smash Camp is a kewl place. I'll tell you when it starts. You should join, there will be a brawl tourney.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> What is that Smash Camp stuff? I tried reading some of it, but didnt understand it much lol.
> 
> D:


I was gonna do it, but I'm on holiday.

You guys just _had_ to move the dates.


----------



## bcb

Smash camp isn't even about Smash Bros. D:


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Yeah, Spirit = Renee.
> 
> Smash Camp is a kewl place. I'll tell you when it starts. You should join, there will be a brawl tourney.


OMGSRSLY

YESSSS

...Owait.

NO TRELA> DON'T JOIN SMASH CAMP.

IT'S TOTURE. DON'T JOIN.


----------



## Trela

I might do it. Sounds pretty fun.

Lol guys. You all know Slido right? Well, my other Lucario bud SSK is gonna join this place also. He's the one that made The Rise Of Aura with me :O

He good, though it's been a while since he's played. He'll get his skill back in no time xO

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I might do it. Sounds pretty fun.
> 
> Lol guys. You all know Slido right? Well, my other Lucario bud SSK is gonna join this place also. He's the one that made The Rise Of Aura with me :O
> 
> He good, though it's been a while since he's played. He'll get his skill back in no time xO
> 
> =Trela=


...STOP BRINGING ALL THE PROS.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I might do it. Sounds pretty fun.
> 
> Lol guys. You all know Slido right? Well, my other Lucario bud SSK is gonna join this place also. He's the one that made The Rise Of Aura with me :O
> 
> He good, though it's been a while since he's played. He'll get his skill back in no time xO
> 
> =Trela=


SO THIS IS THE LUCARIO WEBSITE YOUR TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I might do it. Sounds pretty fun.
> 
> Lol guys. You all know Slido right? Well, my other Lucario bud SSK is gonna join this place also. He's the one that made The Rise Of Aura with me :O
> 
> He good, though it's been a while since he's played. He'll get his skill back in no time xO
> 
> =Trela=


NOES!

THE PROS ARE COMING!

*flees*

And get in cabin 2. Cabin 2 ftw.


----------



## bcb

Smash Camp will have brawl tourney? When... WHEN...


----------



## Silverstorms

I was going to own everyone in the Shoddy Battle tourney....


----------



## bcb

Do I need AC to join? :I


----------



## Tidus Strife

There will be a Brawl Tourney, and MK Wii Tourney, and 2 undecided tournies.


----------



## Rockman!

Trela.

You and me. Right now.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> There will be a Brawl Tourney, and MK Wii Tourney, and 2 undecided tournies.


You evil people moved the dates. Now I can't come.

You and Jerreh are plotting against me....


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> There will be a Brawl Tourney, and MK Wii Tourney, and 2 undecided tournies.


<33333333333333333333333345678

WAIT

WHEN IS IT?


----------



## bcb

I need AC?


----------



## Tidus Strife

The dates are like in my sig twice xD

it'll be a good time :O


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> The dates are like in my sig twice xD
> 
> it'll be a good time :O


I meant like, When is the BRAWL tourny. Cause,  I leave on the 14th.


----------



## Tidus Strife

its probably gonna be spread out...


----------



## bcb

Do I need Animal Crossing to join? I hope not... Or I'll have to fork over some dough.


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a Brawl Tourney, and MK Wii Tourney, and 2 undecided tournies.
> 
> 
> 
> You evil people moved the dates. Now I can't come.
> 
> You and Jerreh are plotting against me....
Click to expand...

IT'S MADNESS!

You just didn't want me owning everyone...


----------



## Trela

Lol Rock. Let's GOE.

In about 15 minutes, Imma go on Brawl. If ANYONE wants to Brawl (after Rock lol), just ask.

Oh, and SSK's here. Get ready children...

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a Brawl Tourney, and MK Wii Tourney, and 2 undecided tournies.
> 
> 
> 
> You evil people moved the dates. Now I can't come.
> 
> You and Jerreh are plotting against me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S MADNESS!
> 
> You just didn't want me owning everyone...
Click to expand...

Dis. D:


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Rock. Let's GOE.
> 
> In about 15 minutes, Imma go on Brawl. If ANYONE wants to Brawl (after Rock lol), just ask.
> 
> Oh, and SSK's here. Get ready children...
> 
> =Trela=


 :O 

What...what have you done?


----------



## bcb

Don't make me ask a fourth time.


----------



## Horus

I wana brawl Trela :0


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Don't make me ask a fourth time.


No.

I think...


----------



## SSK009

hey guys its SSK


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> hey guys its SSK


SK92????


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Hello there.


----------



## Hub12

SSK009 said:
			
		

> hey guys its SSK


...

I expected much more...

Oh well. T_T


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> hey guys its SSK


Umm... We do not brawl here... We uhh... Discuss about rarities of birds and flying animals.


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Hello there.


Why does everyone who can beat me arrive at the same time  T_T


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys its SSK
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... We do not brawl here... We uhh... Discuss about rarities of birds and flying animals.
Click to expand...

Lemme just change the thread title....


----------



## SSK009

no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.


----------



## Hub12

SSK009 said:
			
		

> no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.


STOP TALKING LIKE N00B KAY
I see.


----------



## Silverstorms

SSK009 said:
			
		

> no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.


Yes. We know.

Only Hub is that stupid.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.


SK mains Falco...>:0


----------



## SSK009

So you want me talk like a A hole or what. cause i will if you want.


----------



## Rockman!

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Rock. Let's GOE.
> 
> In about 15 minutes, Imma go on Brawl. If ANYONE wants to Brawl (after Rock lol), just ask.
> 
> Oh, and SSK's here. Get ready children...
> 
> =Trela=


Yes, let's go.

I'm on now.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. We know.
> 
> Only Hub is that stupid.
Click to expand...

Tis' True.


I thought Silver was American.


----------



## Trela

Silly Hub.

Getting new players all roughed up with his comments scratched out.


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> SK mains Falco...>:0
Click to expand...

Don't you think I know that by now. plus he sucks now. I played his Falco with my Falco and I still wooped him.


----------



## Hub12

Silver is american. O:


----------



## Rust

SSK009 said:
			
		

> So you want me talk like a A hole or what. cause i will if you want.


That worked for me, go for it ^_^


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no man it SSK the guy that Trela was talking about. plus SK92 is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> SK mains Falco...>:0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think I know that by now. plus he sucks now. I played his Falco with my Falco and I still wooped him.
Click to expand...

I prefer Sethlon but w/e


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want me talk like a A hole or what. cause i will if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> That worked for me, go for it ^_^
Click to expand...

Oh, be quiet you.

And no, I will not fear you.


----------



## bcb

What is this "brawl" and "Falco" everyone is talking about?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What is this "brawl" and "Falco" everyone is talking about?


I like Falco


----------



## SSK009

I will make you fear me. with Aura power within.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this "brawl" and "Falco" everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I like Falco
Click to expand...

A "Falcon" is indeed a type of bird I believe. Must be a typo.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I will make you fear me. with Aura power within.


Lasers > Aura


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this "brawl" and "Falco" everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I like Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Falcon" is indeed a type of bird I believe. Must be a typo.
Click to expand...

I like Falcons*


----------



## Rockman!

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What is this "brawl" and "Falco" everyone is talking about?


Brawl = Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Falco = Starfox Character


----------



## Trela

Ok. I'm getting on Brawl now.

I think I need your FC, Rock.


----------



## Rust

Silver or bcb should fight me ^_^

And Tidus needs to work on my sig ;_;


----------



## Hub12

Regulars+TBT=Win


New Pros+TBT= D:


----------



## Trela

Wanna play later Rust? Just friendlies, ya know?


----------



## bcb

Rust said:
			
		

> Silver or bcb should fight me ^_^
> 
> And Tidus needs to work on my sig ;_;


I got fourth in the last tourney, BTW. I beat Mikey then, before he decided to go all M2K.


----------



## Rockman!

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm getting on Brawl now.
> 
> I think I need your FC, Rock.


It's to the left.

In my City Folk info.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Wanna play later Rust? Just friendlies, ya know?


I joinz?


----------



## Rockman!

Get ready to get pwnt Trela.


----------



## Trela

KK. I'm ONLY doing 1on1's right now, so first is Rock.

Then Hub.


----------



## Rust

Is that a yes or a no bcb D=


----------



## SSK009

well I main Lucario and then Falco thats it. If you guys can't beat my Falco you acn't beat my Lucario period. So you have to beat my Falco first. before you fight my Lucario.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What is this "brawl" and "Falco" everyone is talking about?


Falco is a rare species of bird.


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker  gets in line to brawl Trela.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> well I main Lucario and then Falco thats it. If you guys can't beat my Falco you acn't beat my Lucario period. So you have to beat my Falco first. before you fight my Lucario.


Your alot like Rust


----------



## bcb

Rust said:
			
		

> Is that a yes or a no bcb D=


PieDisliker is willing to Brawl Rust first.

PieDisliker thinks SSK is the next but better Rust.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> KK. I'm ONLY doing 1on1's right now, so first is Rock.
> 
> Then Hub.


Wtfoneonone

Then nogtfopl0x


----------



## Rust

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a yes or a no bcb D=
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker is willing to Brawl Rust first.
> 
> PieDisliker thinks SSK is the next but better Rust.
Click to expand...

Alright, I'll add you and make the room =]


----------



## SSK009

Everyone is different. You guys don't know me. put me as the same Trela.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> well I main Lucario and then Falco thats it. If you guys can't beat my Falco you acn't beat my Lucario period. So you have to beat my Falco first. before you fight my Lucario.


I main...

Wario then
Ness then
Marth then
PT then
Samus then
Falco.

You can't beat my Falco, you don't deserve to play my Wario. lol


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Everyone is different. You guys don't know me. put me as the same Trela.


Your really defensive


----------



## Hub12

I main about everyone.
Damn Diddy...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I main about everyone.
> Damn Diddy...


Too bad your mains suck

Haha i end your topic


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main about everyone.
> Damn Diddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your mains suck
> 
> Haha i end your topic
Click to expand...

Not really. My Samus, Ness and Luigi are pretty good.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main about everyone.
> Damn Diddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your mains suck
> 
> Haha i end your topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. My Samus, Ness and Luigi are pretty good.
Click to expand...

Then those are your mains, not every *censored.3.0*ing character


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main about everyone.
> Damn Diddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your mains suck
> 
> Haha i end your topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. My Samus, Ness and Luigi are pretty good.
Click to expand...

Fix'd.


----------



## Rust

Room's up bcb =]


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main about everyone.
> Damn Diddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad your mains suck
> 
> Haha i end your topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. My Samus, Ness and Luigi are pretty good.
Click to expand...

My Ness > Yours

xYoh's Luigi > Yours


----------



## Hub12

Leave me, My servants.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Leave me, My servants.


Lol no.

The day I am your servant is the day the world ends.


----------



## Rockman!

D:

I almost beated you Trela.


----------



## Trela

KK. GGz Rock.

So Hub? 1on1? If not, anyone else wanna play?


----------



## bcb

Almost ready, Rust. I'm ready to be  three two stocked beaten.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> KK. GGz Rock.
> 
> So Hub? 1on1? If not, anyone else wanna play?


Me >:l


----------



## Trela

KK Horus.

Let's goe. Oh, and after I Brawl Coffee, we start. The TRAINING.


----------



## Tidus Strife

i can get on my cousins wii right now. We should do doubles :O


----------



## Hub12

Man your stations! Move out!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> KK Horus.
> 
> Let's goe. Oh, and after I Brawl Coffee, we start. The TRAINING.


:0

Also i don't think i can get my computer in my room :\


----------



## Trela

Horus: Dont worry. I'll think of something.

Tidus: Sweet. Me and Silver Vs. you and your cousin?


----------



## SSK009

so does anyone want to brawl me yes or no


----------



## Tidus Strife

She's not home right now xD exactly why i can use it


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Dont worry. I'll think of something.
> 
> Tidus: Sweet. Me and Silver Vs. you and your cousin?


Mmk

Weren't we going to do a 1 on 1 or something? >_>


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> so does anyone want to brawl me yes or no


I want to see your Falco :0


----------



## Hub12

La-Dee-Doo-Daa...


----------



## Trela

Horus: Yeah. Right now! LETS GOE!

Tidus: So who gonna team with you? Rust?

Silver: Would you like to do doubles with me? D:


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus: Dont worry. I'll think of something.
> 
> Tidus: Sweet. Me and Silver Vs. you and your cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmk
> 
> Weren't we going to do a 1 on 1 or something? >_>
Click to expand...

alright lets get it then what your brawl code.


----------



## Tidus Strife

I'll team with anyone. Rust if she wants to, or anyone :O


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Yeah. Right now! LETS GOE!
> 
> Tidus: So who gonna team with you? Rust?
> 
> Silver: Would you like to do doubles with me? D:


Ok I'll get on


I wana do doubles D: (if silver doesn't want to if that's okay)


----------



## Hub12

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus: Dont worry. I'll think of something.
> 
> Tidus: Sweet. Me and Silver Vs. you and your cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmk
> 
> Weren't we going to do a 1 on 1 or something? >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright lets get it then what your brawl code.
Click to expand...

Let me fight Trela first xP


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Yeah. Right now! LETS GOE!
> 
> Tidus: So who gonna team with you? Rust?
> 
> Silver: Would you like to do doubles with me? D:


Hmmm.....

Pokemon or doubles with Trela....


:huh:	 

I dun know.


----------



## Tidus Strife

I'll team with whoever.


----------



## Trela

Doubles Silver.

You know you want to...


----------



## Horus

*will be online*


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Doubles Silver.
> 
> You know you want to...


 :veryhappy: 

  >_< 

 :veryhappy: 

 >_< 

I want to....


----------



## Hub12

Moar Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## Trela

Hub: Seriously, stop spamming lol. Wanna Brawl later?

Silver:   

Someone team with Tidus D:


----------



## Hub12

Go, My minions, Go!


----------



## Tidus Strife

I'll be online. Just host when ready, preferably someone who has played my cousin D=


----------



## Hub12

Wee Woo Wee Woo Wee Woo


----------



## Trela

Ok. So Silver, wanna team? I gotta hurry, since Coffee and me gonna play soon D:

Horus, SSK needs your FC :O

Btw GGz man.


----------



## Hub12

Canz I play? D:


----------



## Tidus Strife

I don't care who plays with me lulz.


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> I don't care who plays with me lulz.


Ohh. Me. Pick meh.  

D: 1375-7066-6458


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. So Silver, wanna team? I gotta hurry, since Coffee and me gonna play soon D:
> 
> Horus, SSK needs your FC :O
> 
> Btw GGz man.


GGz, my gawd i forgot how confusing you are, doing like 5 things at once x_x

SSK my FC is to the left

<--------------


I need your FC :l


----------



## SSK009

alright mines is on my sig


----------



## Hub12

TIDUSSSSSSSSSSss D:


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> alright mines is on my sig


Where? >_>


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright mines is on my sig
> 
> 
> 
> Where? >_>
Click to expand...

KMFAOWNED


----------



## SSK009

2277 7725 0069


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright mines is on my sig
> 
> 
> 
> Where? >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KMFAOWNED
Click to expand...

I found it -.-'

Hard to read, 2277-7725-0069 mmk I'll be online

My DSi is being bs


----------



## Trela

GGz Tidus.

Now, Imma go ahead and Brawl Coffee


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> GGz Tidus.
> 
> Now, Imma go ahead and Brawl Coffee


who won?


----------



## Hub12

TIDUS......

FC?


----------



## SSK009

Trela said:
			
		

> GGz Tidus.
> 
> Now, Imma go ahead and Brawl Coffee


thought you said you went to go get some coffee lol.


----------



## Tidus Strife

GGs :O

anyone else? I can prob do one more person in a best of 3...

EDIT: HUB :O 1 sec


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> GGs :O
> 
> anyone else? I can prob do one more person in a best of 3...


D'aw. I wanted FFA. D_D


----------



## Trela

Ugh. Coffee's off D:

Let's try the team battle. Silver, do you wanna team? Yes or noez?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Ugh. Coffee's off D:
> 
> Let's try the team battle. Silver, do you wanna team? Yes or noez?


Tidus and me Vs. You two?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Ugh. Coffee's off D:
> 
> Let's try the team battle. Silver, do you wanna team? Yes or noez?


he's not acitve...
I can do teams! in 45 minutes...


----------



## Trela

Sounds good.

RIGHT SILVER!?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> 
> RIGHT SILVER!?


*CoughCoughLookupCough*

Olawl. Wrong person.


----------



## Tidus Strife

3179-5737-4488

And I might not be around in 45 mins D=


----------



## Trela

D:

Anyone else wanna team? Silver's a snail at responding to my posts!


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> 3179-5737-4488
> 
> And I might not be around in 45 mins D=


Add me yet?

1375-7066-6458


----------



## bcb

Sad. I only beat Rust once. ggs tho


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> Anyone else wanna team? Silver's a snail at responding to my posts!


I will team with either.


----------



## Trela

Ok.

So me and bcb vs. Tidus and Hub! Whenever yoll are ready, join my room. We are blue, bcb.


----------



## Hub12

....................................


----------



## bcb

Yay


----------



## Hub12

I got owned.

Badly.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Green team for us Hub? :O


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Green team for us Hub? :O


Sure, why not..


----------



## Rust

Good games, bcb =]

I'd ask for more, but my stepdad and little cousin are playing right now =[


----------



## Tidus Strife

Ggs, but i can't stand that lag D=


----------



## Hub12

Why quit?

D'aw. I saw no lag. :/ Whever.


----------



## Tidus Strife

I assumed everyone felt it and thats why bcb SD'd like twice in 10 seconds D=


----------



## Hub12

Oh...


----------



## Trela

Still fun games lol.

I guess I'm done right now with Brawl...


----------



## bcb

Nope, no lag for me. It was my fault for those SD's.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Still fun games lol.
> 
> I guess I'm done right now with Brawl...


<big>FOREVER</big>, EVER, ever, ever...


----------



## bcb

I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.


Oh shut up.

O: Put it on youtube.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.
> 
> O: Put it on youtube.
Click to expand...

If I get Dazzle. My birthday's in August, I'll wait until then.


----------



## Tidus Strife

You guys really didn't feel lag? ._.

siduhgkauyfgadsf


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> You guys really didn't feel lag? ._.
> 
> siduhgkauyfgadsf


I know how you feel.


----------



## bcb

Sorry, nope.


----------



## bcb

(Delete button where)


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.
> 
> O: Put it on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get Dazzle. My birthday's in August, I'll wait until then.
Click to expand...

Send me replay please.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.
> 
> O: Put it on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get Dazzle. My birthday's in August, I'll wait until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me replay please.
Click to expand...

No, nawt worth it.

Unless you guys are that desperate to see it on YouTube.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.
> 
> O: Put it on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get Dazzle. My birthday's in August, I'll wait until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me replay please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, nawt worth it.
> 
> Unless you guys are that desperate to see it on YouTube.
Click to expand...

Send it on the Wii SMART ONE.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving that double Wario vs. Hub replay.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.
> 
> O: Put it on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get Dazzle. My birthday's in August, I'll wait until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me replay please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, nawt worth it.
> 
> Unless you guys are that desperate to see it on YouTube.
Click to expand...

Atleast tell me what happened.

I loled when Hub tried to gimp my Snake's recovery and I meteor smashed him.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If I get Dazzle. My birthday's in August, I'll wait until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me replay please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, nawt worth it.
> 
> Unless you guys are that desperate to see it on YouTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atleast tell me what happened.
> 
> I loled when Hub tried to gimp my Snake's recovery and I meteor smashed him.
Click to expand...

Did you save that?


----------



## Trela

Hub was like camping over the ledge and me and bcb tried to hit him but failed.

We still won, but he got us both down to one life LOL.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub was like camping over the ledge and me and bcb tried to hit him but failed.
> 
> We still won, but he got us both down to one life LOL.


Win.
Send me the replay bcb.


----------



## bcb

I wanna send you that other replay instead. It was a friendly.

Me (DK), Zay (Fox), (I believe) Trela (Jiggz), and a cpu (Mario).

And the cpu beating me when I fall 1 sec. before time ends.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Send me replay please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, nawt worth it.
> 
> Unless you guys are that desperate to see it on YouTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atleast tell me what happened.
> 
> I loled when Hub tried to gimp my Snake's recovery and I meteor smashed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you save that?
Click to expand...

No but it was funny as hell.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? im back.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I wanna send you that other replay instead. It was a friendly.
> 
> Me (DK), Zay (Fox), (I believe) Trela (Jiggz), and a cpu (Mario).
> 
> And the cpu beating me when I fall 1 sec. before time ends.


Send me both. NOW.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna send you that other replay instead. It was a friendly.
> 
> Me (DK), Zay (Fox), (I believe) Trela (Jiggz), and a cpu (Mario).
> 
> And the cpu beating me when I fall 1 sec. before time ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Send me both. NOW.
Click to expand...

I shall send Silver.


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, silver, hub, trela, rust, FFA now!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, silver, hub, trela, rust, FFA now!


NO WAI


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna send you that other replay instead. It was a friendly.
> 
> Me (DK), Zay (Fox), (I believe) Trela (Jiggz), and a cpu (Mario).
> 
> And the cpu beating me when I fall 1 sec. before time ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Send me both. NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall send Silver.
Click to expand...

SEND TO ME NAO.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, advance xyoh. trela said joe quit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> @John - Your sig fails. It's supposed to be "Can't let you do that _*Star*_Fox!".
Click to expand...

meh, ill get him to change it.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, silver, hub, trela, rust, FFA now!
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAI
Click to expand...

WAI KNOT?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, advance xyoh. trela said joe quit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> @John - Your sig fails. It's supposed to be "Can't let you do that _*Star*_Fox!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, ill get him to change it.
Click to expand...

john, brawl?


----------



## Hub12

CAN'T LET YOU BREW THAT STARBUCKS


----------



## bcb

Get my pm, Silver?

@ Mikey, I'd rather invade a ustream. Maybe we should all invade rudely!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, advance xyoh. trela said joe quit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> @John - Your sig fails. It's supposed to be "Can't let you do that _*Star*_Fox!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, ill get him to change it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john, brawl?
Click to expand...

maybe.

meh i'll see if i can get a quick one in.

imma online.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Get my pm, Silver?
> 
> @ Mikey, I'd rather invade a ustream. Maybe we should all invade rudely!


ustream???


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Get my pm, Silver?
> 
> @ Mikey, I'd rather invade a ustream. Maybe we should all invade rudely!


DUDE.
SEND ME THE *censored.3.0*ING REPLAY D:<


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, advance xyoh. trela said joe quit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> @John - Your sig fails. It's supposed to be "Can't let you do that _*Star*_Fox!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, ill get him to change it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john, brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe.
> 
> meh i'll see if i can get a quick one in.
> 
> imma online.
Click to expand...

im coming


----------



## bcb

They're only friendlies. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/stargater93


----------



## SSK009

who else wants to brawl me

ggz by the way.


----------



## SSK009

hello people does anyone want to brawl me


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> who else wants to brawl me
> 
> ggz by the way.


GGz 

twas fun


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else wants to brawl me
> 
> ggz by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> GGz
> 
> twas fun
Click to expand...

what did you think of my Falco. I still need to work on him though.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else wants to brawl me
> 
> ggz by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> GGz
> 
> twas fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did you think of my Falco. I still need to work on him though.
Click to expand...

He's pretty good I didn't see you use the Gatling combo or a boost pivot grab though

Very nice Phantasm cancel btw ;D

I wish Falco's CG worked on Wifi -.-'


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else wants to brawl me
> 
> ggz by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> GGz
> 
> twas fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did you think of my Falco. I still need to work on him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's pretty good I didn't see you use the Gatling combo or a boost pivot grab though
> 
> I wish Falco's CG worked on Wifi -.-'
Click to expand...

naw I don't use those that much I need to practice using it though. this first time I played brawl in 3 months.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else wants to brawl me
> 
> ggz by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> GGz
> 
> twas fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did you think of my Falco. I still need to work on him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's pretty good I didn't see you use the Gatling combo or a boost pivot grab though
> 
> I wish Falco's CG worked on Wifi -.-'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw I don't use those that much I need to practice using it though. this first time I played brawl in 3 months.
Click to expand...

They're really useful but i still can't do the boost pivot very well yet, like 1/3rd of the time it works -.-'

Sorry if I was abusing the Gatling combo, I use it has a substitute for his CG

Wow that's a long time 

Also in case you missed it from my edited post from before, Nice Phantasm cancel i suck at it :\


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what did you think of my Falco. I still need to work on him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's pretty good I didn't see you use the Gatling combo or a boost pivot grab though
> 
> I wish Falco's CG worked on Wifi -.-'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw I don't use those that much I need to practice using it though. this first time I played brawl in 3 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're really useful but i still can't do the boost pivot very well yet, like 1/3rd of the time it works -.-'
> 
> Sorry if I was abusing the Gatling combo, I use it has a substitute for his CG
> 
> Wow that's a long time
> 
> Also in case you missed it from my edited post from before, Nice Phantasm cancel i suck at it :\
Click to expand...

well what can I say though. yea the Boost pivot grabbing is pretty hard for me. last time I use to do them perfect but now, I'm a bit rusty because I have'nt brawl ina while. Also with Lucario i need to practice with more because trela is starting to beat me now. Before I use to beat him a lot.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty good I didn't see you use the Gatling combo or a boost pivot grab though
> 
> I wish Falco's CG worked on Wifi -.-'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw I don't use those that much I need to practice using it though. this first time I played brawl in 3 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're really useful but i still can't do the boost pivot very well yet, like 1/3rd of the time it works -.-'
> 
> Sorry if I was abusing the Gatling combo, I use it has a substitute for his CG
> 
> Wow that's a long time
> 
> Also in case you missed it from my edited post from before, Nice Phantasm cancel i suck at it :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well what can I say though. yea the Boost pivot grabbing is pretty hard for me. last time I use to do them perfect but now, I'm a bit rusty because I have'nt brawl ina while. Also with Lucario i need to practice with more because trela is starting to beat me now. Before I use to beat him a lot.
Click to expand...

Yeah xP


----------



## SSK009

well I'm trying to find someone else to brawl because i need to regain my skills back.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> well I'm trying to find someone else to brawl because i need to regain my skills back.


i'll brawl you.


----------



## SSK009

alright I'm only going to do 3 matches and then I'm done ok. better hurry up though cause I'm leaving in 30 minutes. My friend code is 2277 7725 0069


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> alright I'm only going to do 3 matches and then I'm done ok. better hurry up though cause I'm leaving in 30 minutes. My friend code is 2277 7725 0069


ok, i'll get on.

my fc is in my sig


----------



## SSK009

I got to go


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I got to go


that's cool, good matches, can't believe I SD'ed all those times though.  :veryhappy: 

oh well, that's me.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to go
> 
> 
> 
> that's cool, good matches, can't believe I SD'ed all those times though.  :veryhappy:
> 
> oh well, that's me.
Click to expand...

who won?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to go
> 
> 
> 
> that's cool, good matches, can't believe I SD'ed all those times though.  :veryhappy:
> 
> oh well, that's me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who won?
Click to expand...

meh, it was split, It would've been me almost every time if I hadn't SD once every match.


----------



## Cyber85

brawl anyone?


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> brawl anyone?


Point made


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Point made
Click to expand...

<33333333333345678


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Point made
Click to expand...

stop annoying me already


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Point made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop annoying me already
Click to expand...

Nou, and stop spamming my Basic Brawl matches, I'm trying to have Taunt Parties


----------



## Cyber85

wat spamming im not even in brawl


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> wat spamming im not even in brawl


I don't mean now dumbo ;D


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat spamming im not even in brawl
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean now dumbo ;D
Click to expand...

Nou


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat spamming im not even in brawl
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean now dumbo ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou
Click to expand...

Oh wow look at this Hub, he wants to be like you


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat spamming im not even in brawl
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean now dumbo ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow look at this Hub, he wants to be like you
Click to expand...

hahaha *censored.3.0* you punk ass mother *censored.3.0*er


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat spamming im not even in brawl
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean now dumbo ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow look at this Hub, he wants to be like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha *censored.3.0* you punk ass mother *censored.3.0*er
Click to expand...

Cursing means your desperate and can't make up a comeback


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow look at this Hub, he wants to be like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha *censored.3.0* you punk ass mother *censored.3.0*er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cursing means your desperate and can't make up a comeback
Click to expand...

screw you im not gonna waste my time on you anymore. ur a waste of .....


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow look at this Hub, he wants to be like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha *censored.3.0* you punk ass mother *censored.3.0*er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cursing means your desperate and can't make up a comeback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw you im not gonna waste my time on you anymore. ur a waste of .....
Click to expand...

Trying to get out of the flame war is just like cursing but more desperate and pathetic.


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha *censored.3.0* you punk ass mother *censored.3.0*er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cursing means your desperate and can't make up a comeback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw you im not gonna waste my time on you anymore. ur a waste of .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get out of the flame war is just like cursing but more desperate and pathetic.
Click to expand...

can you just leave me alone god i dont know why no one likes you.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cursing means your desperate and can't make up a comeback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw you im not gonna waste my time on you anymore. ur a waste of .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get out of the flame war is just like cursing but more desperate and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you just leave me alone god i dont know why no one likes you.
Click to expand...

I thought you weren't going to waste your time with me yet you just did.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> screw you im not gonna waste my time on you anymore. ur a waste of .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get out of the flame war is just like cursing but more desperate and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you just leave me alone god i dont know why no one likes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you weren't going to waste your time with me yet you just did.
Click to expand...

guys, please stop arguing, we can't let this thread get closed.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get out of the flame war is just like cursing but more desperate and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you just leave me alone god i dont know why no one likes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you weren't going to waste your time with me yet you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys, please stop arguing, we can't let this thread get closed.
Click to expand...

Then he should stop talking 

Which he did, good boi ;D


----------



## Cyber85

I only stopped talking cause I agree with john...


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> I only stopped talking cause I agree with john...


Nah, you were in this topic before he said that

You see now your just making up excuses because you don't want to admit you epically failed


----------



## Tidus Strife

This is a friendly Website.


----------



## Horus

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> This is a friendly Website.


Too many noobs too little time.


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> This is a friendly Website.


I has detected sarcasm.

^5's.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a friendly Website.
> 
> 
> 
> I has detected sarcasm.
> 
> ^5's.
Click to expand...

lol. its somewhat true, but not really.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a friendly Website.
> 
> 
> 
> I has detected sarcasm.
> 
> ^5's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. its somewhat true, but not really.  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

I'm one of the mean ones :r


I dislike alot of people so I flame them.

In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a friendly Website.
> 
> 
> 
> I has detected sarcasm.
> 
> ^5's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. its somewhat true, but not really.  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of the mean ones :r
> 
> 
> I dislike alot of people so I flame them.
> 
> In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.
Click to expand...

oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a friendly Website.
> 
> 
> 
> I has detected sarcasm.
> 
> ^5's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. its somewhat true, but not really.  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of the mean ones :r
> 
> 
> I dislike alot of people so I flame them.
> 
> In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit
Click to expand...

Oh?

I know two people who say otherwise not including me


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol. its somewhat true, but not really.  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of the mean ones :r
> 
> 
> I dislike alot of people so I flame them.
> 
> In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
Click to expand...

Me and John.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the mean ones :r
> 
> 
> I dislike alot of people so I flame them.
> 
> In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and John.
Click to expand...

John? lololol i was going to say Xela

I guess that's 3


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol. its somewhat true, but not really.  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of the mean ones :r
> 
> 
> I dislike alot of people so I flame them.
> 
> In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
Click to expand...

 then play me for real


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the mean ones :r
> 
> 
> I dislike alot of people so I flame them.
> 
> In Cyber's case, he spams and I hate spammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then play me for real
Click to expand...

Learn how to play the game first


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh my freakin god im not a *censored.3.0*ing spammer you fagit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then play me for real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn how to play the game first
Click to expand...

i bet i know how to play it better than you


----------



## cornymikey

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then play me for real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn how to play the game first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet i know how to play it better than you
Click to expand...

bet tbt bells. and I want in on this. 50 bells on horus.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> I know two people who say otherwise not including me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then play me for real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn how to play the game first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet i know how to play it better than you
Click to expand...

I bet you don't


Besides battling me won't do anything, I have 3 other people who say you spam


by the way, You can't "play or real"


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then play me for real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn how to play the game first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet i know how to play it better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you don't
> 
> 
> Besides battling me won't do anything, I have 3 other people who say you spam
> 
> 
> by the way, You can't "play or real"
Click to expand...

i bet 150 tbt bells i can whoop your punk ass


----------



## cornymikey

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Learn how to play the game first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet i know how to play it better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you don't
> 
> 
> Besides battling me won't do anything, I have 3 other people who say you spam
> 
> 
> by the way, You can't "play or real"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet 150 tbt bells i can whoop your punk ass
Click to expand...

dundun. I bet 50 bells against horus, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Learn how to play the game first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet i know how to play it better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you don't
> 
> 
> Besides battling me won't do anything, I have 3 other people who say you spam
> 
> 
> by the way, You can't "play or real"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet 150 tbt bells i can whoop your punk ass
Click to expand...

Just 150?

How about 1000?


----------



## Hub12

I bet 2000 Bellz on Horus.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i bet i know how to play it better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you don't
> 
> 
> Besides battling me won't do anything, I have 3 other people who say you spam
> 
> 
> by the way, You can't "play or real"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet 150 tbt bells i can whoop your punk ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just 150?
> 
> How about 1000?
Click to expand...

are you that confident? :O


----------



## Cyber85

fine 1000 tbt bells


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't
> 
> 
> Besides battling me won't do anything, I have 3 other people who say you spam
> 
> 
> by the way, You can't "play or real"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet 150 tbt bells i can whoop your punk ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just 150?
> 
> How about 1000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you that confident? :O
Click to expand...

Have have 2k and don't even use them

Hence I don't care if I lose them


----------



## Cyber85

soo horus yes or no


----------



## cornymikey

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> soo horus yes or no


horus, take the challenge! best 2 out of 3. winner gets 1000 tbt bells.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soo horus yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> horus, take the challenge! best 2 out of 3. winner gets 1000 tbt bells.
Click to expand...

Sure give me a second though


----------



## Horus

Also Mikey, can you spectate?

I don't want Cyber lying about the winner


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soo horus yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> horus, take the challenge! best 2 out of 3. winner gets 1000 tbt bells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure give me a second though
Click to expand...

theres your chance, cyber. actually, make it 3/5.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Also Mikey, can you spectate?
> 
> I don't want Cyber lying about the winner


no can do. I'm eating dinner. just DO NOT lie, both of you.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soo horus yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> horus, take the challenge! best 2 out of 3. winner gets 1000 tbt bells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure give me a second though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres your chance, cyber. actually, make it 3/5.
Click to expand...

2 out of 3 I don't want to waste my time that much


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Mikey, can you spectate?
> 
> I don't want Cyber lying about the winner
> 
> 
> 
> no can do. I'm eating dinner. just DO NOT lie, both of you.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

ok, 2/3. tell me who wins.


----------



## SSK009

hey guys I'm back who wants to brawl me.


----------



## Horus

Ok get on Cyber I'll host


----------



## Cyber85

ok going


----------



## John102

I'LL SPECTATE!!!!!

meh, until horus see's tyhis, he'll boot me, so, I guess I can't.....


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> I'LL SPECTATE!!!!!


quick, join.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL SPECTATE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> quick, join.
Click to expand...

i'll try real quick.


----------



## John102

couldn't get on =(


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> couldn't get on =(



I wanna know who wins!


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl me


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> anyone want to brawl me


will you be on tomorrow morning?


----------



## Cyber85

good gamez horus i underestimated you lol


----------



## SSK009

well probably but I want to brawl now though lol.


----------



## Horus

I won 

Pay me anytime ;D


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> I won
> 
> Pay me anytime ;D


lol yea i probably suck to you


----------



## Hub12

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won
> 
> Pay me anytime ;D
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i probably suck to you
Click to expand...

And to everyone else. : D


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I won
> 
> Pay me anytime ;D


did you two stock him?


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won
> 
> Pay me anytime ;D
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i probably suck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to everyone else. : D
Click to expand...

thanks :'(


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won
> 
> Pay me anytime ;D
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i probably suck to you
Click to expand...

Well the only reason I hate spammers is because I suck battling them 

I'm glad you added some stuff like Dash attack then Down smash or Dair then Down smash
But you still want to lay off the C-stick a little bit


----------



## SSK009

can someone brawl me please


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> can someone brawl me please


Sorry I'm too lazy to get back on


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won
> 
> Pay me anytime ;D
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i probably suck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the only reason I hate spammers is because I suck battling them
> 
> I'm glad you added some stuff like Dash attack then Down smash or Dair then Down smash
> But you still want to lay off the C-stick a little bit
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## SSK009

please someone brawl me please


----------



## MygL

Ok, I'll Brawl you


----------



## SSK009

ok lets get it then


----------



## MygL

*Cough* Nvm


----------



## bcb

-_-' bored


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> -_-' bored


brawl?


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-' bored
> 
> 
> 
> brawl?
Click to expand...

Not that bored. lol jk

I guess I could get on...


----------



## bcb

Ooh, wait...


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ooh, wait...


what happened


----------



## bcb

If xYoh ain't gonna brawl SSK, I might wanna. Haven't played SSK before.


----------



## MygL

Uhh... Hmm


----------



## bcb

Iunno. You were first, xYoh.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Iunno. You were first, xYoh.


Dunno

SSK why you left?

Uhh


----------



## SSK009

the brawl disk got messed up


----------



## MygL

SSK009 said:
			
		

> the brawl disk got messed up


Oh, you coming back?


----------



## SSK009

yea. and btw are you a girl.


----------



## MygL

SSK009 said:
			
		

> yea. and btw are you a girl.


Lolno, uhmm hey can I host?

I'm waiting for someone in Brawl


----------



## SSK009

yea sure


----------



## Cyber85

ssk i sent you a request while brawling


----------



## SSK009

I know


----------



## MygL

HOLY CRAP those last 2 matches were intense ._.


----------



## SSK009

yea I'm a old player. that means I have'nt played brawl in like months. so right now I'm really rusty and need to regain my skills.


----------



## MygL

SSK009 said:
			
		

> yea I'm a old player. that means I have'nt played brawl in like months. so right now I'm really rusty and need to regain my skills.


Well, it was awesome  ^_^


----------



## SSK009

yo someone brawl me again, I think I'm ready.


----------



## bcb

I'd brawl you, SSK.


----------



## SSK009

ok lets get it then whats your FC


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok lets get it then whats your FC


In my sig, like yours.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok lets get it then whats your FC
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig, like yours.
Click to expand...

Can I join in your game? I'm bored ;\


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok lets get it then whats your FC
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig, like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in your game? I'm bored ;\
Click to expand...

I haven't brawled SSK once yet... :/


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok lets get it then whats your FC
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig, like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in your game? I'm bored ;\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't brawled SSK once yet... :/
Click to expand...

I'll spectate the first 3 matches if you like


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok lets get it then whats your FC
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig, like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in your game? I'm bored ;\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't brawled SSK once yet... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll spectate the first 3 matches if you like
Click to expand...

Hmm... I'll be waiting on SSK.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join in your game? I'm bored ;\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't brawled SSK once yet... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll spectate the first 3 matches if you like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I'll be waiting on SSK.
Click to expand...

You mean your hosting?


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't brawled SSK once yet... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll spectate the first 3 matches if you like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I'll be waiting on SSK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your hosting?
Click to expand...

No... I mean I'll be waiting for SSK to either post or get online.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll spectate the first 3 matches if you like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I'll be waiting on SSK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your hosting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... I mean I'll be waiting for SSK to either post or get online.
Click to expand...

mmk

Tell me if he gets on line


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'll be waiting on SSK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your hosting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... I mean I'll be waiting for SSK to either post or get online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk
> 
> Tell me if he gets on line
Click to expand...

He's offline of this site for now... Wanna brawl me?


----------



## Hub12

I can join?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your hosting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... I mean I'll be waiting for SSK to either post or get online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk
> 
> Tell me if he gets on line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's offline of this site for now... Wanna brawl me?
Click to expand...

Yeah sure

May Hub join? In the mood for a FFA


----------



## bcb

lolkay I make room.


----------



## Horus

K I'll get online

Join if you want Hub


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, did SSK brawl you yet?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, did SSK brawl you yet?


No.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, did SSK brawl you yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

are you doing a FFA?


----------



## SSK009

yo let me join


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> yo let me join


SSK, I'll brawl you.

Edit: And you just went inactive. :/ *sigh*


----------



## bcb

lol SSK you keep popping in and out. Wanna get that brawl we (sort of) tried to do?


----------



## John102

who wants to brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol SSK you keep popping in and out. Wanna get that brawl we (sort of) tried to do?


are you still doing a FFA with horus and hub?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol SSK you keep popping in and out. Wanna get that brawl we (sort of) tried to do?
> 
> 
> 
> are you still doing a FFA with horus and hub?
Click to expand...

Only if SSK doesn't respond.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol SSK you keep popping in and out. Wanna get that brawl we (sort of) tried to do?
> 
> 
> 
> are you still doing a FFA with horus and hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if SSK doesn't respond.
Click to expand...

I'll join


----------



## SSK009

I'm here


----------



## SSK009

lets brawl


----------



## cornymikey

anyone wanna do a FFA with me? (preferably three people)


----------



## SSK009

I just want to get a one on one first and then I'll play anything


----------



## bcb

Crap, I'm gonna eat now. I wanna 1v1 you later SSK.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I just want to get a one on one first and then I'll play anything


I'll 1 vs 1 you then.


----------



## SSK009

ok lets get it whats your FC


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok lets get it whats your FC


4124-4823-9209. urs?


----------



## SSK009

click the spoiler its there


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> click the spoiler its there


ok, im gonna go online now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

so i herd bcb has B+


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> so i herd bcb has B+


Not yet. I need an SD card with 2 Gigs or lower.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i herd bcb has B+
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I need an SD card with 2 Gigs or lower.
Click to expand...

Yep, I saw your comment on the video.
I got Brawl+ today, my new main for it is Captain Falcon now <3


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i herd bcb has B+
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I need an SD card with 2 Gigs or lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I saw your comment on the video.
> I got Brawl+ today, my new main for it is Captain Falcon now <3
Click to expand...

I shall main Link and Falcon.

Mostly Link.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Falcon is pwnage.


----------



## bcb

Who am I kidding, Ness is up there too.


----------



## John102

yeah, I'm kinda confused with all this homebrew channel crap.

What's the possibility of my wii getting bricked?
Do you have to have teilight princess or something, I know you need some hacked version...

and a bunch of other questions......

but I'd get balanced brawl, not brawl+


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> yeah, I'm kinda confused with all this homebrew channel crap.
> 
> What's the possibility of my wii getting bricked?
> Do you have to have teilight princess or something, I know you need some hacked version...
> 
> and a bunch of other questions......
> 
> but I'd get balanced brawl, not brawl+


You can't discuss the actual hacking here.


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm kinda confused with all this homebrew channel crap.
> 
> What's the possibility of my wii getting bricked?
> Do you have to have teilight princess or something, I know you need some hacked version...
> 
> and a bunch of other questions......
> 
> but I'd get balanced brawl, not brawl+
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss the actual hacking here.
Click to expand...

you're right. I might get warned/ the thread would get closed......


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm kinda confused with all this homebrew channel crap.
> 
> What's the possibility of my wii getting bricked?
> Do you have to have teilight princess or something, I know you need some hacked version...
> 
> and a bunch of other questions......
> 
> but I'd get balanced brawl, not brawl+
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss the actual hacking here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're right. I might get warned/ the thread would get closed......
Click to expand...

Every question can be found, and Balanced Brawl isn't complete. (Neither is B+)
You have a question, John... Ask me on Youtube or something.

Anyway, back on topic. I wanna brawl SSK, I know he's creaming Mikey.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm kinda confused with all this homebrew channel crap.
> 
> What's the possibility of my wii getting bricked?
> Do you have to have teilight princess or something, I know you need some hacked version...
> 
> and a bunch of other questions......
> 
> but I'd get balanced brawl, not brawl+
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss the actual hacking here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're right. I might get warned/ the thread would get closed......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every question can be found, and Balanced Brawl isn't complete. (Neither is B+)
> You have a question, John... Ask me on Youtube or something.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I wanna brawl SSK, I know he's creaming Mikey.
Click to expand...

naw, I've got people.

back on topic, yeah, he's not bad, he got better throughout the matches it seemed to me so....


----------



## SSK009

all these matches I play are laggy what the hell man


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> all these matches I play are laggy what the hell man


The first few were laggy, but the rest wasnt. there was hardly any lag in the last matches.


----------



## bcb

I think different people feel other kinds of lag.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I think different people feel other kinds of lag.


no, it was like when I brawl you. Just about no lag most of the times.


----------



## SSK009

well its not all about looks that its laggy. My button couldn't respond at the exact point I wanted it to do the move.


----------



## bcb

Beats me, maybe he ment it in a different way by everyone that he brawled was laggy. I don't know...


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> well its not all about looks that its laggy. My button couldn't respond at the exact point I wanted it to do the move.


Hmm... Wifi's never perfect, lol.


----------



## SSK009

exacty man thats why I hate playing online, I can't play my full potential.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> well its not all about looks that its laggy. My button couldn't respond at the exact point I wanted it to do the move.


well, thats wifi. some people say that, but some people, like me are fine with it. the last few matches are like the best non-lag experience you could have on wifi.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well its not all about looks that its laggy. My button couldn't respond at the exact point I wanted it to do the move.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Wifi's never perfect, lol.
Click to expand...

Welcome to Wi-Fi Brawl!

It's always like that =l

I hate it =/


----------



## bcb

Nobody in my area's in my area of skill, and that's not much. :/

I only do wi-fi.


----------



## SSK009

ok lets try it again. I just realized it was my internet.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok lets try it again.


me or bcb?


----------



## SSK009

which ever


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Nobody in my area's in my area of skill, and that's not much. :/
> 
> I only do wi-fi.


Nobody in Mexico is atleast "Good"

I saw this final of a tourney people had in the actual Mexico and HOLY LUCAS they sucked! F-Tilt, F-Tilt, F-Tilt, F-Tilt, F-Tilt, F-Tilt, F-Tilt, F-Tilt, oh and the guy who as playing was Snake =/


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> which ever


*goes online* and what was wrong w/ your internet?


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ever
> 
> 
> 
> *goes online* and what was wrong w/ your internet?
Click to expand...

My brother was hogging it with his laptop.


----------



## bcb

Unfair I haven't brawled SSK. I wanna brawl him.


Now I sound like a whiney three-year old. ZING!


----------



## Cyber85

i call ssk after bcb. 1v1


----------



## SSK009

great matches


----------



## SSK009

ok who's next


----------



## bcb

I'm next. Called it earlier.


----------



## SSK009

yo bcb i'm waiting for you in the room ok.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Nobody in my area's in my area of skill, and that's not much. :/
> 
> I only do wi-fi.


this


----------



## SSK009

omg that was pure ownage


----------



## bcb

Just warming up.


----------



## bcb

lol @ two stock. Once you gain full skill back, I'm sure I'll never do that again.


----------



## SSK009

my skills are almost coming


----------



## Hub12

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/niFCrl4yBjE&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/niFCrl4yBjE&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niFCrl4yBjE&feature=channel_page

KMFAOOOOOOOOO xDDDDDDDD I rofl'd.


----------



## SSK009

trela you better comment


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/niFCrl4yBjE&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/niFCrl4yBjE&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niFCrl4yBjE&feature=channel_page
> 
> KMFAOOOOOOOOO xDDDDDDDD I rofl'd.


i lol'ed


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

HOLY *censored.2.0* TRELA I IS SORRY 

I missed our match the other day!


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> trela you better comment


ssk brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

.....Does anyone wanna brawl now?


----------



## SSK009

i'm still brawling cbc


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

SSK, how good are you?


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> i'm still brawling cbc


damn tell me when your done


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Cyber would you like to brawl now?


----------



## Cyber85

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Cyber would you like to brawl now?


sure fc is in sig i'll host


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Sure!  My FC is in the bottom corner of my sig too!

ALright, i gotta get to my wii so gimme 5 minutes or so


----------



## Cyber85

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Sure!  My FC is in the bottom corner of my sig too!
> 
> ALright, i gotta get to my wii so gimme 5 minutes or so


coffee wait i cant play right cause my parents are annoying me that i have to go eat give me 10 minutes


----------



## bcb

I'm whooped. But man, is it fun playing Lucarios or what?


----------



## SSK009

ok i'm done playing cbc. ggz btw. and the last few matches were laggy so.


----------



## SSK009

trela speak man.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok i'm done playing cbc. ggz btw. and the last few matches were laggy so.


They were laggy, yeah. Not Waluigi laggy, but still, lol.


----------



## bcb

I'm using my fart better each time, lol.


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok i'm done playing cbc. ggz btw. and the last few matches were laggy so.


brawl ssk?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

It's ok Cyber, I'm getting off anyway.

Good matches thou!  Nifty little trick with your dash then upsmash, but like, super quick, so it was like you didn't even dash.

On the bright side, my Snake is getting alot better from where i started last week, so thats good.

AND xYoh I CANT PLAY WITH SO MUCH LAG LOL


----------



## Trela

WAIT.

COFFEE.

Let's play in like 5 minutes


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

OK TRELA LOL


----------



## Cyber85

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> It's ok Cyber, I'm getting off anyway.
> 
> Good matches thou!  Nifty little trick with your dash then upsmash, but like, super quick, so it was like you didn't even dash.
> 
> On the bright side, my Snake is getting alot better from where i started last week, so thats good.
> 
> AND xYoh I CANT PLAY WITH SO MUCH LAG LOL


your snake is amazing though and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Not a problem,  And ty.

But my Snake was so UGLY at the start of this week!  I hadn't played for awhile and when I turned the game on I was so horrible!


----------



## John102

cofee, I need to play you again, my wolf has gotten MUCH better.


----------



## Cyber85

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Not a problem,  And ty.
> 
> But my Snake was so UGLY at the start of this week!  I hadn't played for awhile and when I turned the game on I was so horrible!


but i still need work on my fox >_<


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I'll play you too John, but I've got a match with Trela in like, 2 minutes


----------



## Trela

Well, since I'm talking with Lee, you can go ahead and play John, Coffee


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Lol, OK.

John, you there?


----------



## bcb

Tell Lee I said Hi, Trela. xD

And Coffee, the best Wario on TBT will brawl you someday. It may not be today, may not be tomorrow, but someday.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I assume that's you, Piedisliker?

Ha, I never tried Wario.  Or strategies against him.  You may have an edge, I guess.


----------



## John102

imma getting online cofffe, see you there.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

K you make the room


----------



## bcb

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I assume that's you, Piedisliker?
> 
> Ha, I never tried Wario.  Or strategies against him.  You may have an edge, I guess.


I doubt that. I'm nowhere near your area of skill. 

And I'm suprised you haven't... Wario's just below Snake on tier list.


----------



## SSK009

ok anyone want to brawl me next


----------



## Cyber85

mygl to much lagg >.<

but on the other hand my lucarios getting better

ssk im next i'll host


----------



## SSK009

ok


----------



## Trela

All righty Coffee. I'm ready.

You can join whenever your ready xP


----------



## bcb

This seems good, can't wait to hear how you guys do.

Bored but don't wanna brawl. Now anyway.


----------



## SSK009

sorry got to go eat Cyber


----------



## Cyber85

GGZ ssk your lucario is really good XD


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Sorry John, but I'm done with Brawl for the night.  

HOLY *censored.2.0* YOUVE GOTTEN SO MUCH BETTER!  I loved that kill where we both died at like, the same time!


----------



## Trela

All righty Coffeez.

I made room. xP

Your done? D:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

UGH TRELA WHY DO WE ALWAYS HAVE SUCH BAD TIMING!

I'm really done for the night.... sorry.


----------



## Trela

....

*sniff*

Ok then. 

I need a shower now!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Showers are nice!


----------



## Cyber85

brawl anyone


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> brawl anyone


What's this?

No Fox.
No Brawl.
No Final Destination.
Pokemon Only.


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?
> 
> No Fox.
> No Brawl.
> No Final Destination.
> Pokemon Only.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?
> 
> No Fox.
> No Brawl.
> No Final Destination.
> Pokemon Only.
> Halo 2 Only.
> Wisconsin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Fix'd.


----------



## SSK009

no man how about Mario Kart Wii then.


----------



## SSK009

btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.


Yeah your getting better x_x

Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
Click to expand...

brawl   

if you beat me it'll make you feel better


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
Click to expand...

it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.
Click to expand...

All the spikes I had were awesome 

@Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the spikes I had were awesome
> 
> @Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>
Click to expand...

 :'(  why you gotta be so mean


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the spikes I had were awesome
> 
> @Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>
Click to expand...

yea those spikes were crazy I don't know how you got me. I'll give you props for those.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
Click to expand...

You'll die on there. I already did. 1:9 ratio... o_o


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw horus good matches you almost had me with your game and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your getting better x_x
> 
> Damn I think every one is passing me up, gotta no life the AiB ladders tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the spikes I had were awesome
> 
> @Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea those spikes were crazy I don't know how you got me. I'll give you props for those.
Click to expand...

No idea how I did those, I always fail when it comes to Falco's spike

When you phantasmed into the stage and I spiked you was so unnecessary lol
You would've just fallen to your death

@Cyber: sorry lol


----------



## SSK009

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the spikes I had were awesome
> 
> @Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea those spikes were crazy I don't know how you got me. I'll give you props for those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea how I did those, I always fail when it comes to Falco's spike
> 
> When you phantasmed into the stage and I spiked you was so unnecessary lol
> You would've just fallen to your death
> 
> @Cyber: sorry lol
Click to expand...

true I need to work on Falco a little more.


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it was funny though yesterday I was sorry and now I got strong as hell. lol. yesterday I was better with my Falco, instead of me being good with my Lucario. but now its the reverse today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the spikes I had were awesome
> 
> @Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea those spikes were crazy I don't know how you got me. I'll give you props for those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea how I did those, I always fail when it comes to Falco's spike
> 
> When you phantasmed into the stage and I spiked you was so unnecessary lol
> You would've just fallen to your death
> 
> @Cyber: sorry lol
Click to expand...

its ok horus ^_^


----------



## Horus

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> All the spikes I had were awesome
> 
> @Cyber: You'll only lower my pride >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea those spikes were crazy I don't know how you got me. I'll give you props for those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea how I did those, I always fail when it comes to Falco's spike
> 
> When you phantasmed into the stage and I spiked you was so unnecessary lol
> You would've just fallen to your death
> 
> @Cyber: sorry lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true I need to work on Falco a little more.
Click to expand...

Falco just sucks on Wifi, He can't CG which pisses me off and there isn't alot more you can do >_<


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yea those spikes were crazy I don't know how you got me. I'll give you props for those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea how I did those, I always fail when it comes to Falco's spike
> 
> When you phantasmed into the stage and I spiked you was so unnecessary lol
> You would've just fallen to your death
> 
> @Cyber: sorry lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true I need to work on Falco a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falco just sucks on Wifi, He can't CG which pisses me off and there isn't alot more you can do >_<
Click to expand...

Shorthop lasers.


----------



## Cyber85

ssk am i any good


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ssk am i any good


^


----------



## SSK009

not really you should've seen the first match I was playing against cbc. it was pure ownage lol.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how I did those, I always fail when it comes to Falco's spike
> 
> When you phantasmed into the stage and I spiked you was so unnecessary lol
> You would've just fallen to your death
> 
> @Cyber: sorry lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true I need to work on Falco a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falco just sucks on Wifi, He can't CG which pisses me off and there isn't alot more you can do >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shorthop lasers.
Click to expand...

SHDL and SHL Isn't much, I mean i could camp but people complain and it's kinda stupid


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> not really you should've seen the first match I was playing against cbc. it was pure ownage lol.


did i play you with my fox?


----------



## SSK009

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ssk am i any good


for what your Lucario. umm. you need a lot of work man. If I were you should short hopping a lot more, like use moves in the air because really thats what Lucario is best at. I think I did play your fox.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> not really you should've seen the first match I was playing against cbc. it was pure ownage lol.


It's bcb, but cbc's cool too.

That first match I didn't use my bike at all, lol. I should've biked to recover all three times.


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssk am i any good
> 
> 
> 
> for what your Lucario. umm. you need a lot of work man. If I were you should short hopping a lot more, like use moves in the air because really thats what Lucario is best at. I think I did play your fox.
Click to expand...

whenever you get the chance play me again i'll use my main fox.


----------



## SSK009

yea but you got admit that was awesome


----------



## SSK009

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssk am i any good
> 
> 
> 
> for what your Lucario. umm. you need a lot of work man. If I were you should short hopping a lot more, like use moves in the air because really thats what Lucario is best at. I think I did play your fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever you get the chance play me again i'll use my main fox.
Click to expand...

hold on just give me like 20 minutes I got to go take a shower then I play you again ok.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> yea but you got admit that was awesome


Awshum for you, lol.


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea but you got admit that was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Awshum for you, lol.
Click to expand...

your lying. lol jk.


----------



## bcb

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Showers are nice!


What he said.


----------



## bcb

You tell me your secret, K? I wanna be epic too. -_-


----------



## SSK009

what my secret


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> what my secret


brawl?


----------



## SSK009

ggs cyber you need a lot of work. you need to learn how to short hop.


----------



## Cyber85

GGz ssk wow i suck :[


----------



## SSK009

what you first need to do is main Lucario now because your better with Lucario than fox. then I'll teach you how to play with Lucario.


----------



## Cyber85

thanks ssk hopefully my lucario will pwn >.<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Dammit, I'm seeing too many skilled brawlers in here. >_>
TBT needs more people who are good in MKW, not SSBB. ;_;


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Dammit, I'm seeing too many skilled brawlers in here. >_>
> TBT needs more people who are good in MKW, not SSBB. ;_;


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, I'm seeing too many skilled brawlers in here. >_>
> TBT needs more people who are good in MKW, not SSBB. ;_;
Click to expand...

Uh... yes? xD


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, I'm seeing too many skilled brawlers in here. >_>
> TBT needs more people who are good in MKW, not SSBB. ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh... yes? xD
Click to expand...

i used to have MKW


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, I'm seeing too many skilled brawlers in here. >_>
> TBT needs more people who are good in MKW, not SSBB. ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh... yes? xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to have MKW
Click to expand...

Used to =/= Has =/= can beat me 
:O


----------



## Cyber85

I wish I never sold my MKW :[


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> great matches


yeah, those were good matches. my pokemon trainer was getting whooped and about to get three stocked until at the end where I suddenly came back and only died when you had one stock left. 
your lucario is really good, but I am slightly better than you. Maybe not anymore when your skill comes back.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> UGH TRELA WHY DO WE ALWAYS HAVE SUCH BAD TIMING!
> 
> I'm really done for the night.... sorry.


lol, that's fine. Yeah, that was cool, we both flew in opposite directions. I think I would've gotten you at battlefield if I hadn't of SD'ed so much >.<.

Anyway, it was funny that you pulled out PT after snake, because that's who I'm thinking about practicing with next. Except when I use ivysaur I'll have considerably less spam >.>

lol, it's cool though, overall they were very fun matches. :veryhappy:


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH TRELA WHY DO WE ALWAYS HAVE SUCH BAD TIMING!
> 
> I'm really done for the night.... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's fine. Yeah, that was cool, we both flew in opposite directions. I think I would've gotten you at battlefield if I hadn't of SD'ed so much >.<.
> 
> Anyway, it was funny that you pulled out PT after snake, because that's who I'm thinking about practicing with next. Except when I use ivysaur I'll have considerably less spam >.>
> 
> lol, it's cool though, overall they were very fun matches. :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

my PT is good now.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH TRELA WHY DO WE ALWAYS HAVE SUCH BAD TIMING!
> 
> I'm really done for the night.... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's fine. Yeah, that was cool, we both flew in opposite directions. I think I would've gotten you at battlefield if I hadn't of SD'ed so much >.<.
> 
> Anyway, it was funny that you pulled out PT after snake, because that's who I'm thinking about practicing with next. Except when I use ivysaur I'll have considerably less spam >.>
> 
> lol, it's cool though, overall they were very fun matches. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my PT is good now.
Click to expand...

lol, I actual don't think I'm ever going to use PT, I need to master wolf, and by that I mean, I need to beat M2K with my wolf. 

after I do that I'll switch

lol, actually after this tourney I'm going to be working on olimar


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH TRELA WHY DO WE ALWAYS HAVE SUCH BAD TIMING!
> 
> I'm really done for the night.... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's fine. Yeah, that was cool, we both flew in opposite directions. I think I would've gotten you at battlefield if I hadn't of SD'ed so much >.<.
> 
> Anyway, it was funny that you pulled out PT after snake, because that's who I'm thinking about practicing with next. Except when I use ivysaur I'll have considerably less spam >.>
> 
> lol, it's cool though, overall they were very fun matches. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my PT is good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I actual don't think I'm ever going to use PT, I need to master wolf, and by that I mean, I need to beat M2K with my wolf.
> 
> after I do that I'll switch
> 
> lol, actually after this tourney I'm going to be working on olimar
Click to expand...

lameo! I thought you hated olimar!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH TRELA WHY DO WE ALWAYS HAVE SUCH BAD TIMING!
> 
> I'm really done for the night.... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's fine. Yeah, that was cool, we both flew in opposite directions. I think I would've gotten you at battlefield if I hadn't of SD'ed so much >.<.
> 
> Anyway, it was funny that you pulled out PT after snake, because that's who I'm thinking about practicing with next. Except when I use ivysaur I'll have considerably less spam >.>
> 
> lol, it's cool though, overall they were very fun matches. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my PT is good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I actual don't think I'm ever going to use PT, I need to master wolf, and by that I mean, I need to beat M2K with my wolf.
> 
> after I do that I'll switch
> 
> lol, actually after this tourney I'm going to be working on olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lameo! I thought you hated olimar!
Click to expand...

used against me I do, but that's why I must main him, so I can learn all of his moves/strategies =D

and I think he's underrated like wolf.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> my PT is good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I actual don't think I'm ever going to use PT, I need to master wolf, and by that I mean, I need to beat M2K with my wolf.
> 
> after I do that I'll switch
> 
> lol, actually after this tourney I'm going to be working on olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lameo! I thought you hated olimar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> used against me I do, but that's why I must main him, so I can learn all of his moves/strategies =D
> 
> and I think he's underrated like wolf.
Click to expand...

ha, good luck. just learn to grab efficiently and youre set.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I actual don't think I'm ever going to use PT, I need to master wolf, and by that I mean, I need to beat M2K with my wolf.
> 
> after I do that I'll switch
> 
> lol, actually after this tourney I'm going to be working on olimar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lameo! I thought you hated olimar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> used against me I do, but that's why I must main him, so I can learn all of his moves/strategies =D
> 
> and I think he's underrated like wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, good luck. just learn to grab efficiently and youre set.
Click to expand...

meh, if that's what you think an olimar is, then you're in for it.

oh, btw here's a great quote, every time you see me do this, just remember this quote.



> It's Not Camping, It's standing around!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lameo! I thought you hated olimar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> used against me I do, but that's why I must main him, so I can learn all of his moves/strategies =D
> 
> and I think he's underrated like wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, good luck. just learn to grab efficiently and youre set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, if that's what you think an olimar is, then you're in for it.
> 
> oh, btw here's a great quote, every time you see me do this, just remember this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Not Camping, It's standing around!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm not in for it! 
 <_< sure, standing around...gotcha


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> used against me I do, but that's why I must main him, so I can learn all of his moves/strategies =D
> 
> and I think he's underrated like wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, good luck. just learn to grab efficiently and youre set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, if that's what you think an olimar is, then you're in for it.
> 
> oh, btw here's a great quote, every time you see me do this, just remember this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Not Camping, It's standing around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not in for it!
> <_< sure, standing around...gotcha
Click to expand...

you wait and see >=D

you're just jealous that I can stand around better than you.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ha, good luck. just learn to grab efficiently and youre set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, if that's what you think an olimar is, then you're in for it.
> 
> oh, btw here's a great quote, every time you see me do this, just remember this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Not Camping, It's standing around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not in for it!
> <_< sure, standing around...gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wait and see >=D
> 
> you're just jealous that I can stand around better than you.
Click to expand...

fine, do you wanna do olimar vs olimar right now? >=(

*ignores statement*


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> meh, if that's what you think an olimar is, then you're in for it.
> 
> oh, btw here's a great quote, every time you see me do this, just remember this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Not Camping, It's standing around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not in for it!
> <_< sure, standing around...gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wait and see >=D
> 
> you're just jealous that I can stand around better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, do you wanna do olimar vs olimar right now? >=(
> 
> *ignores statement*
Click to expand...

after this tourney is when I'm going to practice him, with the help of rust of course.

John102  knows mike ignored it because he knows it's true.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in for it!
> <_< sure, standing around...gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wait and see >=D
> 
> you're just jealous that I can stand around better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, do you wanna do olimar vs olimar right now? >=(
> 
> *ignores statement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after this tourney is when I'm going to practice him, with the help of rust of course.
> 
> john102  knows mike ignored it because he knows it's true.
Click to expand...

I'm bored and want to practice PT. brawl?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you wait and see >=D
> 
> you're just jealous that I can stand around better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, do you wanna do olimar vs olimar right now? >=(
> 
> *ignores statement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after this tourney is when I'm going to practice him, with the help of rust of course.
> 
> john102  knows mike ignored it because he knows it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bored and want to practice PT. brawl?
Click to expand...

i'll see if I can do a quick brawl, I might have to leave in the middle of a match though.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> fine, do you wanna do olimar vs olimar right now? >=(
> 
> *ignores statement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after this tourney is when I'm going to practice him, with the help of rust of course.
> 
> john102  knows mike ignored it because he knows it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bored and want to practice PT. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll see if I can do a quick brawl, I might have to leave in the middle of a match though.
Click to expand...

ok, in 17 minutes from now. I've got to do something first.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> after this tourney is when I'm going to practice him, with the help of rust of course.
> 
> john102  knows mike ignored it because he knows it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bored and want to practice PT. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll see if I can do a quick brawl, I might have to leave in the middle of a match though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, in 17 minutes from now. I've got to do something first.
Click to expand...

ok, gotcha.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepjohn102  knows mike ignored it because he knows it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored and want to practice PT. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll see if I can do a quick brawl, I might have to leave in the middle of a match though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, in 17 minutes from now. I've got to do something first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, gotcha.
Click to expand...

alright, you ready?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepjohn102
> 
> 
> 
> i'll see if I can do a quick brawl, I might have to leave in the middle of a match though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, in 17 minutes from now. I've got to do something first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright, you ready?
Click to expand...

i guess

*gets on wifi*


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepjohn102
> 
> 
> 
> ok, in 17 minutes from now. I've got to do something first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright, you ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess
> 
> *gets on wifi*
Click to expand...

*turns on wii*


----------



## cornymikey

are you online yet?


----------



## cornymikey

ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?
> 
> No Fox.
> No Brawl.
> No Final Destination.
> Pokemon Only.
> Halo 2 Only.
> Wisconsin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
Click to expand...

You just completely *censored.3.0*ed up that perfect post.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?


yup, not bad at all.

silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, not bad at all.
> 
> silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>
Click to expand...

I predict your camping skills too much. 

yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh yes, blame me.

Go blame Trela. All three matches have one of his family in.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, not bad at all.
> 
> silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict your camping skills too much.
> 
> yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.
Click to expand...

yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.

@silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, not bad at all.
> 
> silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict your camping skills too much.
> 
> yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.
> 
> @silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.
Click to expand...

Trela knows. He has his own copy of the bracket.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, not bad at all.
> 
> silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict your camping skills too much.
> 
> yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.
> 
> @silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.
Click to expand...

ha, me neither. I have loads of chances to edgeguard you, but I decided that it would be more fun if you didnt die so fast.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, not bad at all.
> 
> silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict your camping skills too much.
> 
> yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.
> 
> @silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela knows. He has his own copy of the bracket.
Click to expand...

pm him in case then, he might not be paying attention, he's got a lot on his plate now.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, my PT and Rob have gotten pretty good, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, not bad at all.
> 
> silver, you need to get these guys to do their matces, this tourney is becoming EXTREMELY slow>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict your camping skills too much.
> 
> yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.
> 
> @silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, me neither. I have loads of chances to edgeguard you, but I decided that it would be more fun if you didnt die so fast.
Click to expand...

I've been practicing my anti edge guard skill, so I'd actually prefer it if you did try to edge guard me.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I predict your camping skills too much.
> 
> yeah, silver, hurry up. I've been waiting for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.
> 
> @silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, me neither. I have loads of chances to edgeguard you, but I decided that it would be more fun if you didnt die so fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been practicing my anti edge guard skill, so I'd actually prefer it if you did try to edge guard me.
Click to expand...

fine, next time.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I always have the same technique when I play you, I don't even take our matches seriously anymore, I just go out there and do some stuff.
> 
> @silver, it's your responsibility to make sure trela's family get their matches done, pm trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, me neither. I have loads of chances to edgeguard you, but I decided that it would be more fun if you didnt die so fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been practicing my anti edge guard skill, so I'd actually prefer it if you did try to edge guard me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, next time.
Click to expand...

next time.

hmmm, we need some serious matches, where we both try our hardest with our mains.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ha, me neither. I have loads of chances to edgeguard you, but I decided that it would be more fun if you didnt die so fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been practicing my anti edge guard skill, so I'd actually prefer it if you did try to edge guard me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> next time.
> 
> hmmm, we need some serious matches, where we both try our hardest with our mains.
Click to expand...

if we try our hardest, it'll be like the tourney, lots of lazzors. <_<


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've been practicing my anti edge guard skill, so I'd actually prefer it if you did try to edge guard me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> next time.
> 
> hmmm, we need some serious matches, where we both try our hardest with our mains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if we try our hardest, it'll be like the tourney, lots of lazzors. <_<
Click to expand...

lol, nah, it won't be like that, I only do that when I'm nervous, but there will be a few more lazazors.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> fine, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> next time.
> 
> hmmm, we need some serious matches, where we both try our hardest with our mains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if we try our hardest, it'll be like the tourney, lots of lazzors. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, nah, it won't be like that, I only do that when I'm nervous, but there will be a few more lazazors.
Click to expand...

lol. okay, then, next time.


----------



## SSK009

good morning people.


----------



## SSK009

I'm talking to trela about this tourney. so you guys could get it over with because once when your done. Its my time shine and take Trela's spot in his rankings.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I'm talking to trela about this tourney. so you guys could get it over with because once when your done. Its my time shine and take Trela's spot in his rankings.


ha, you wish. well, everyone wishes.


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to trela about this tourney. so you guys could get it over with because once when your done. Its my time shine and take Trela's spot in his rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> ha, you wish. well, everyone wishes.
Click to expand...

excuse wish. trust me, you don't know me that well. Me and Trela go at it like rivals. So I beat him and he beats me sometimes. you could even ask him.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to trela about this tourney. so you guys could get it over with because once when your done. Its my time shine and take Trela's spot in his rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> ha, you wish. well, everyone wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excuse wish. trust me, you don't know me that well. Me and Trela go at it like rivals. So I beat him and he beats me sometimes. you could even ask him.
Click to expand...

oh, well good luck then. brawl?


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to trela about this tourney. so you guys could get it over with because once when your done. Its my time shine and take Trela's spot in his rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> ha, you wish. well, everyone wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excuse wish. trust me, you don't know me that well. Me and Trela go at it like rivals. So I beat him and he beats me sometimes. you could even ask him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, well good luck then. brawl?
Click to expand...

lol. how are you going to go from this to "Brawl". yea sure I'll brawl you.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to trela about this tourney. so you guys could get it over with because once when your done. Its my time shine and take Trela's spot in his rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> ha, you wish. well, everyone wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excuse wish. trust me, you don't know me that well. Me and Trela go at it like rivals. So I beat him and he beats me sometimes. you could even ask him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, well good luck then. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. how are you going to go from this to "Brawl". yea sure I'll brawl you.
Click to expand...

ok, get online. *turns on wii*


----------



## SSK009

just let me warm up first in trainingmode ok. so give me about ten minutes


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> just let me warm up first in trainingmode ok. so give me about ten minutes


say what? ok, then...


----------



## cornymikey

tell me when youre done and i'll turn on my wii again


----------



## bcb

Maybe next tourney there should be no repeats, lol. That would make it exciting.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Maybe next tourney there should be no repeats, lol. That would make it exciting.


well, you cant force the tournament. If you end up fighting the same guy, its just uhhh... common?


----------



## SSK009

ok I'm ready now


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok I'm ready now


alright, im turning on my wii. host.


----------



## cornymikey

im on and im waiting.


----------



## SSK009

hold on give me a minute my router is not working.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> hold on give me a minute my router is not working.


kk.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next tourney there should be no repeats, lol. That would make it exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you cant force the tournament. If you end up fighting the same guy, its just uhhh... common?
Click to expand...

I ment same stage per round, lol.


----------



## SSK009

alright let me go online now.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next tourney there should be no repeats, lol. That would make it exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you cant force the tournament. If you end up fighting the same guy, its just uhhh... common?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment same stage per round, lol.
Click to expand...

oh, lol. yeah, maybe. 
when I was brawling trela, I sooooo should have had my CP jungle japes.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> alright let me go online now.


ok, you host.


----------



## SSK009

that match does nto count because its way to much lag.


----------



## cornymikey

hmmm, sorta laggy.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> that match does nto count because its way to much lag.


yeah.


----------



## Silverstorms

O hai Trela.

Get your family to do your mateches plz.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> O hai Trela.
> 
> Get your family to do your mateches plz.


good job


----------



## SSK009

there is way to much lagging. thats why I ended it.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> their way to much lagging. thats I ended it.


want me to try my router connection? for some people, the connection im using now is better.


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their way to much lagging. thats I ended it.
> 
> 
> 
> want me to try my router connection? for some people, the connection im using now is better.
Click to expand...

yes please the internet was so laggy man.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their way to much lagging. thats I ended it.
> 
> 
> 
> want me to try my router connection? for some people, the connection im using now is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes please the internet was so laggy man.
Click to expand...

ill tell you when im back online with my router connection


----------



## cornymikey

im back on. join my game.


----------



## SSK009

still to much lagg


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> still to much lagg


yeah, a bit. yesterday, it was better. right?


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still to much lagg
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, a bit. yesterday, it was better. right?
Click to expand...

hold on lets try it again. because I changed my connection.


----------



## Trela

Right now, Kilex, Asora, and Jake are asleep still lol.

In like an hour I'll get them to do their matches, though I'm not really sure about Asora, since she likes to john on why she doesnt wanna do her match :I

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still to much lagg
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, a bit. yesterday, it was better. right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold on lets try it again. because I changed my connection.
Click to expand...

arg, ok. gimme a few minutes, ill tell you when im online.


----------



## SSK009

Trela said:
			
		

> Right now, Kilex, Asora, and Jake are asleep still lol.
> 
> In like an hour I'll get them to do their matches, though I'm not really sure about Asora, since she likes to john on why she doesnt wanna do her match :I
> 
> =Trela=


lets go help Cyber on his website man. he said we could make it into a Lucario guide if we wanted.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, SSK, im online. get on.


----------



## cornymikey

yay, no lag, right?


----------



## John102

lol, corny let's brawl again, this time fowreal.

or bcb, bcb, i wanna brawl you again.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> lol, corny let's brawl again, this time fowreal.
> 
> or bcb, bcb, i wanna brawl you again.


I'm not brawling right now... Maybe a little later.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, corny let's brawl again, this time fowreal.
> 
> or bcb, bcb, i wanna brawl you again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not brawling right now... Maybe a little later.
Click to expand...

ok

if anyone wants to brawl, tell me.


----------



## SSK009

forget this man to much lagging


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, corny let's brawl again, this time fowreal.
> 
> or bcb, bcb, i wanna brawl you again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not brawling right now... Maybe a little later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> if anyone wants to brawl, tell me.
Click to expand...

Your sig still fails epicly.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, corny let's brawl again, this time fowreal.
> 
> or bcb, bcb, i wanna brawl you again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not brawling right now... Maybe a little later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> if anyone wants to brawl, tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sig still fails epicly.
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* off, I said I'll get him to change it earlier.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> forget this man to much lagging


yeah..the first one was good, the second was...  where do you live?

john: I will in 15 min.


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget this man to much lagging
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..the first one was good, the second was...  where do you live?
> 
> john: I will in 15 min.
Click to expand...

I live in florida but it really doesn't matter about location because i have played against Trela and we have a perfect connection and he lives in Texas.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget this man to much lagging
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..the first one was good, the second was...  where do you live?
> 
> john: I will in 15 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in florida but it really doesn't matter about location because i have played against Trela and we have a perfect connection and he lives in Texas.
Click to expand...

hmmm, well I live in NY and with trela, its fine too. oh well.

but the first match had no lag, right?


----------



## SSK009

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget this man to much lagging
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..the first one was good, the second was...  where do you live?
> 
> john: I will in 15 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in florida but it really doesn't matter about location because i have played against Trela and we have a perfect connection and he lives in Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, well I live in NY and with trela, its fine too. oh well.
> 
> but the first match had no lag, right?
Click to expand...

the first one was a little laggy also.


----------



## bcb

It's not Waluigi or DJ lag at least.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It's not Waluigi or DJ lag at least.


yeah, but thats not saying much.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Waluigi or DJ lag at least.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but thats not saying much.
Click to expand...

ready yet?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Waluigi or DJ lag at least.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but thats not saying much.
Click to expand...

Well, yeah... 

But still, it's better than impossible lag. Man, I loved that team battle days ago, haven't experienced a wi-fi team battle in forever before then. Teams on wi-fi are almost impossible.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Waluigi or DJ lag at least.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but thats not saying much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ready yet?
Click to expand...

yeah. ill go online.

bcb: what team battle?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Waluigi or DJ lag at least.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but thats not saying much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ready yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah. ill go online.
> 
> bcb: what team battle?
Click to expand...

kk, me too.


----------



## bcb

The team battle with me and Trela vs. Hub and errmmm I forgot whoelse.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The team battle with me and Trela vs. Hub and errmmm I forgot whoelse.


wut

Tidus.


----------



## Trela

They were pretty fun lol.

In a little bit, Imma get by bros and sis to do their matches. After I play SSK I mean lol.


----------



## SSK009

Trela said:
			
		

> They were pretty fun lol.
> 
> In a little bit, Imma get by bros and sis to do their matches. After I play SSK I mean lol.


alright kids this is where we show how the real pros play.


----------



## Trela

:I

Yeah....

Aint this gonna be "fun". Woo. Yeah. Cant wait.


----------



## Hub12

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## Trela

Just so yoll know, SSK challenged me for my spot on the Rankings in a best out of 5.

I'll post again with the results xO


----------



## Hub12

Wtfhax


----------



## bcb

Well... You can't SHOW us unless you make a video of it and/or let us spectate, which obviously would cause lag.


----------



## Hub12

Like my avatar? xD


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Like my avatar? xD


My hair is a little odd


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my avatar? xD
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is a little odd
Click to expand...

xD It was supposed to be for you.

Still want it?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my avatar? xD
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is a little odd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD It was supposed to be for you.
> 
> Still want it?
Click to expand...

It's already saved on my computer


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my avatar? xD
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is a little odd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD It was supposed to be for you.
> 
> Still want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already saved on my computer
Click to expand...

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6674/bandaldesh.jpg

Here it is anyways.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my avatar? xD
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is a little odd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD It was supposed to be for you.
> 
> Still want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already saved on my computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6674/bandaldesh.jpg
> 
> Here it is anyways.
Click to expand...

I really like the gingerbread effect


----------



## Hub12

: D


----------



## Silverstorms

I like it.


----------



## Hub12

I like Tea better.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I like Tea better.


this one is beter


----------



## Horus




----------



## Hub12

I'm making one for Silver too.


----------



## bcb

Eww... Tea.

Root Beer FTW.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Eww... Tea.
> 
> Root Beer FTW.


gtfo mah house


----------



## Horus




----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

>


Lolwut?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

>


Lolwtf


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

>


No!

It should say something stupid. Like "What's 2 stocked mean?"


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwtf
Click to expand...

For you ;D


----------



## Hub12

Here, Silver. ;D





http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9378/djsfkdsn.jpg


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Here, Silver. ;D


lololololololol


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Silver. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> lololololololol
Click to expand...

lol. watch silver actually look like that.


----------



## Hub12

:r 
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9378/djsfkdsn.jpg


----------



## bcb

Silver's gonna kill you, Hub.


----------



## Horus

I want to fight people :3


----------



## Hub12

He's here!


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I want to fight people :3


pick me!


----------



## Silverstorms

Why am I blonde?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to fight people :3
> 
> 
> 
> pick me!
Click to expand...

Ok I'll host (be on in a sec)

Anyone else can join whenever


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Why am I blonde?


I DUN KNOW YOUR HAIR COLOR OKAY?


And, Ryudo wants you to come to his town.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to fight people :3
> 
> 
> 
> pick me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll host (be on in a sec)
> 
> Anyone else can join whenever
Click to expand...

ok, im-a go online


----------



## Silverstorms

You can't read the writing, Hub.

It's better of as a sig.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You can't read the writing, Hub.
> 
> It's better of as a sig.


Fien.

Come to Ryudos town.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't read the writing, Hub.
> 
> It's better of as a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Fien.
> 
> Come to Ryudos town.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't read the writing, Hub.
> 
> It's better of as a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Fien.
> 
> Come to Ryudos town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

He wants you to help him. And me.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't read the writing, Hub.
> 
> It's better of as a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Fien.
> 
> Come to Ryudos town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wants you to help him. And me.
Click to expand...

Help him do what?


----------



## bcb

O_O Hub say WHAT?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't read the writing, Hub.
> 
> It's better of as a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Fien.
> 
> Come to Ryudos town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wants you to help him. And me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help him do what?
Click to expand...

"Boom " He says.

JUST COME SILVER.


----------



## Silverstorms

Fine then...


----------



## bcb

Hub is the Horus 2.0


----------



## Hub12

SILVER!


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub is the Horus 2.0


Maybe I need to re-read that... -_-

No wait...  :X 0.7


----------



## John102

so, i got a new avvie


----------



## Silverstorms

I see no open gate....


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I see no open gate....


Which Ryudo do you have added?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no open gate....
> 
> 
> 
> Which Ryudo do you have added?
Click to expand...

Startown xD


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no open gate....
> 
> 
> 
> Which Ryudo do you have added?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Startown xD
Click to expand...

Lolwtf

I'll give you his FC



WHat's your Info?


----------



## Hub12

Silver, Add this

Ryudo

Lavendez

3137-0065-9926


----------



## Trela

Well.

I beat SSK 3-0, so I keep my spot (for now?). GGz man.

Lol what are all of these gay-looking drawings doing in here!? D:

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silver, Add this
> 
> Ryudo
> 
> Lavendez
> 
> 3137-0065-9926


Added.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Well.
> 
> I beat SSK 3-0, so I keep my spot (for now?). GGz man.
> 
> Lol what are all of these gay-looking drawings doing in here!? D:
> 
> =Trela=


I'm appauled, hub took kis good time to make these!


----------



## Silverstorms

I'M NOT BLONDE!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Well.
> 
> I beat SSK 3-0, so I keep my spot (for now?). GGz man.
> 
> Lol what are all of these gay-looking drawings doing in here!? D:
> 
> =Trela=


Ohhh, I'm making a spehchul one fer you.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Well.
> 
> I beat SSK 3-0, so I keep my spot (for now?). GGz man.
> 
> Lol what are all of these gay-looking drawings doing in here!? D:
> 
> =Trela=


Not cool to insult the gays like that.


----------



## SSK009

all of them were very close matches. except for the first one.


----------



## SSK009

Hey silverstorms I heard you were pretty good. I challenge you for your ranking spot.


----------



## Hub12

Treeeela.

Is Azila there?


----------



## Trela

Yeah, but she's about to get on the computer, and Kilex has to do his match on Brawl and not let Azila play AC >

Where beith Cyber?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she's about to get on the computer, and Kilex has to do his match on Brawl and not let Azila play AC >
> 
> Where beith Cyber?


FSGFSADAD


----------



## Silverstorms

If Cyber doesn't get on soon I'll just advance Kilex.


----------



## SSK009

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> If Cyber doesn't get on soon I'll just advance Kilex.


hold on don't advance him yet he's training at the moment. let me go get him.


----------



## SSK009

well I sent him PM hope he gets. umm Silverstorms in case you haven't gotten my challenge. I want to brawl you for your ranking spot.


----------



## Silverstorms

SSK009 said:
			
		

> well I sent him PM hope he gets. umm Silverstorms in case you haven't gotten my challenge. I want to brawl you for your ranking spot.


I can't today. I'm helping someone right now, then in 10 minutes I'm watching a movie for the rest of the day.


----------



## Trela

Man.

The Rankings are really gonna make some changes after this Tournament lol. About 6 or 7 new Brawlers have come and they're like all pro or something


----------



## SSK009

Trela said:
			
		

> Man.
> 
> The Rankings are really gonna make some changes after this Tournament lol. About 6 or 7 new Brawlers have come and they're like all pro or something


and yea pretty soon I'm going to take your spot watch trela.


----------



## SSK009

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I sent him PM hope he gets. umm Silverstorms in case you haven't gotten my challenge. I want to brawl you for your ranking spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't today. I'm helping someone right now, then in 10 minutes I'm watching a movie for the rest of the day.
Click to expand...

then would tommorow be fine then?


----------



## bcb

I'm not even gonna be on the list.


----------



## Hub12

Anyone join my room...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anyone join my room...


The room smells, beware.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone join my room...
> 
> 
> 
> The room smells, beware.
Click to expand...

No seriously, Ryudo. Join.


----------



## Trela

Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:

1st - Trela
2nd - Rust/Slido
3rd - Slido/Rust
4th - Kilex/cornymikey
5th - cornymikey/Kilex
6th - Silverstorms

Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.

Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:

1st - Trela
2nd - Lute
3rd - Rust/Coffee
4th - Coffee/Rust
5th - Slido
6th - SSK

Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.

My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one  

=Trela=


----------



## Rust

Man, we can challenge people for Rankings? 

I challenge Pie =D

Then straight to DJ if he's ever around.  Haven't seen him much =[

Trela, I'll be going after you at the end of this tourney =]


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Rust/Slido
> 3rd - Slido/Rust
> 4th - Kilex/cornymikey
> 5th - cornymikey/Kilex
> 6th - Silverstorms
> 
> Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.
> 
> Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Lute
> 3rd - Rust/Coffee
> 4th - Coffee/Rust
> 5th - Slido
> 6th - SSK
> 
> Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.
> 
> My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one
> 
> =Trela=


**** my life.


----------



## bcb

Rust said:
			
		

> Man, we can challenge people for Rankings?
> 
> I challenge Pie =D
> 
> Then straight to DJ if he's ever around.  Haven't seen him much =[
> 
> Trela, I'll be going after you at the end of this tourney =]


Give me some dignity and let me keep my spot please until this tourney's over. You won't have to wait too long anyway.


----------



## SSK009

Trela said:
			
		

> Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Rust/Slido
> 3rd - Slido/Rust
> 4th - Kilex/cornymikey
> 5th - cornymikey/Kilex
> 6th - Silverstorms
> 
> Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.
> 
> Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Lute
> 3rd - Rust/Coffee
> 4th - Coffee/Rust
> 5th - Slido
> 6th - SSK
> 
> Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.
> 
> My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one
> 
> =Trela=


Slido can't beat me. I'm pretty sure I can beat any of you guys.


----------



## Trela

bcb, you dont have to accept the challenges, though you might be thought of as a wuss or something lol.

And damn. I'm afraid I'm gonna get about 3 challenges a week now for my spot. Oh well. I can take it, since I'll be leaving after this Tournament and wont be around 

SSK: Well, from what I heard Slido can like 2/3 stock you lol. I dunno. I wasnt really sure on you and Slido that much. I dont think you can beat Rust, Coffee, and Lute; they can like almost beat me lol.

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Rust/Slido
> 3rd - Slido/Rust
> 4th - Kilex/cornymikey
> 5th - cornymikey/Kilex
> 6th - Silverstorms
> 
> Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.
> 
> Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Lute
> 3rd - Rust/Coffee
> 4th - Coffee/Rust
> 5th - Slido
> 6th - SSK
> 
> Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.
> 
> My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Slido can't beat me. I'm pretty sure any of you guys.
Click to expand...

You haven't gotten your skill back just yet.

I two stocked you once, and you three stocked me once. Too random. o_0


@ Trela, so I'm a wuss for wanting to keep my spot because I know I won't get that chance again on here? Consider me a wuss.


----------



## Hub12

Oh look at that.

No actual TBT-ers.

D_D


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh look at that.
> 
> No actual TBT-ers.
> 
> D_D


I'm not one of those, am I? Didn't think so.

You don't have to be a TBTer to suck, look at me!


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look at that.
> 
> No actual TBT-ers.
> 
> D_D
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one of those, am I? Didn't think so.
> 
> You don't have to be a TBTer to suck, look at me!
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the list, Silly bish.

Join my room.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look at that.
> 
> No actual TBT-ers.
> 
> D_D
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one of those, am I? Didn't think so.
> 
> You don't have to be a TBTer to suck, look at me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the list, Silly bish.
> 
> Join my room.
Click to expand...

Maybe another time.

I don't feel like brawling right now.  :X 
I'm getting emotional.


----------



## Rust

*hugs bcb*

No being emotional >=[

SSK should Brawl me when my little cousin is done playing All Star mode.  He wants to get all the challenges done for me.  It's adorable because he never gives up even though a lot of them are too hard for him ^_^


----------



## SSK009

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb, you dont have to accept the challenges, though you might be thought of as a wuss or something lol.
> 
> And damn. I'm afraid I'm gonna get about 3 challenges a week now for my spot. Oh well. I can take it, since I'll be leaving after this Tournament and wont be around
> 
> SSK: Well, from what I heard Slido can like 2/3 stock you lol. I dunno. I wasnt really sure on you and Slido that much. I dont think you can beat Rust, Coffee, and Lute; they can like almost beat me lol.
> 
> =Trela=


and trela I almost had you with those last two matches. please don't lie about that. btw bcb that was yesterday today I got way better then I was before. You know what I'll prove it to you guys pretty soon. give me like 3 days Trela and I'll brawl you next. then rust, lute, or whoever that is next. My time willl come one day. I will show you guys what I'm truly made of.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, you dont have to accept the challenges, though you might be thought of as a wuss or something lol.
> 
> And damn. I'm afraid I'm gonna get about 3 challenges a week now for my spot. Oh well. I can take it, since I'll be leaving after this Tournament and wont be around
> 
> SSK: Well, from what I heard Slido can like 2/3 stock you lol. I dunno. I wasnt really sure on you and Slido that much. I dont think you can beat Rust, Coffee, and Lute; they can like almost beat me lol.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> and trela I almost had you with those last two matches. please don't lie about that. btw bcb that was yesterday today I got way better then I was before. You know what I'll prove it to you guys pretty soon. give me like 3 days Trela and I'll brawl you next. then rust, lute, or whoever that is next. My time willl come one day. I will show you guys what I'm truly made of.
Click to expand...

Nobody can get pro overnight.  <_<


----------



## SSK009

actually you can and btw expect the impossible.


----------



## Hub12

FGSFDA JOIN MY ROOM


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Rust/Slido
> 3rd - Slido/Rust
> 4th - Kilex/cornymikey
> 5th - cornymikey/Kilex
> 6th - Silverstorms
> 
> Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.
> 
> Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Lute
> 3rd - Rust/Coffee
> 4th - Coffee/Rust
> 5th - Slido
> 6th - SSK
> 
> Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.
> 
> My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one
> 
> =Trela=


naw, im better than slido, I beat his lucario with MK and olimar. I wouldve beat him with falco if I didnt SD


----------



## bcb

There. I've edited my sig and added the power rankings to my sig so I can keep the memories forever.


----------



## SSK009

Sorry rust I can't accept your challenge yet. later on tonight I will. Right now I got to go to football practice in a about a hour.


----------



## Rust

So you won't play me, SSK? ;_;

Aww, ok.  Later =[


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> So you won't play me, SSK? ;_;
> 
> Aww, ok.  Later =[


I will play you but at like 8:00pm eastern time I will. I live in florida thats why.


----------



## SSK009

So the people that played my Lucario what do you think of it now.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> So the people that played my Lucario what do you think of it now.


Needs work on mindgames and more Dsmash. >IO


----------



## Rust

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't play me, SSK? ;_;
> 
> Aww, ok.  Later =[
> 
> 
> 
> I will play you but at like 8:00pm eastern time I will. I live in florida thats why.
Click to expand...

So do I, lol


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the people that played my Lucario what do you think of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Needs work on mindgames and more Dsmash. >IO
Click to expand...

well smashes aren't really the best. I would prefer to use tilts the most. as for mindgames, lol your completely incorrect on that because I just indgamed the crap out of trela with my Aura Spheres.


----------



## Suaure

i like mah falco iz gud


----------



## Slido

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Rust/Slido
> 3rd - Slido/Rust
> 4th - Kilex/cornymikey
> 5th - cornymikey/Kilex
> 6th - Silverstorms
> 
> Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.
> 
> Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Lute
> 3rd - Rust/Coffee
> 4th - Coffee/Rust
> 5th - Slido
> 6th - SSK
> 
> Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.
> 
> My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Slido can't beat me. I'm pretty sure I can beat any of you guys.
Click to expand...

^^ LOL at that, I'll play you right now if your up to it. xD


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my predictions on the new list. This one is based on this Tournament's results:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Rust/Slido
> 3rd - Slido/Rust
> 4th - Kilex/cornymikey
> 5th - cornymikey/Kilex
> 6th - Silverstorms
> 
> Even though I made it to Grand Finals, anything could happen to me, so I'm not sure on me. For Rust and Slido, I dunno. I do know that Slido will make it to Loser's Finals (unless Mike stops him), but I'm not sure if he can take on Rust again. For Kilex and Mikey, well, I do think that Kilex will make it to Loser's Semi-Finals, cause Silver has been having trouble with gay lag and Mikey will probably lose to Slido.
> 
> Now, here's my list on best players on the site, which is based on everything else:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - Lute
> 3rd - Rust/Coffee
> 4th - Coffee/Rust
> 5th - Slido
> 6th - SSK
> 
> Unless Rust gets me this Tournament, I can stay at the top. Lute is an AMAZING player. Her Snake got me like half the time, and she can beat everyone around here. I'm not really sure on Coffee and Rust. Slido can beat SSK, so, yeah, lol.
> 
> My predictions suck, so this list will probably be different from the real one
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Slido can't beat me. I'm pretty sure I can beat any of you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ LOL at that, I'll play you right now if your up to it. xD
Click to expand...

slido, do you think im a bit better than you?


----------



## Slido

I would say you are, but not by much. ;D


----------



## Hub12

I like sure


----------



## John102

John is always underestimated, so when he get a good spot in the tourney everyone's going to be like OM*G WHO THE HELL IS THAT SON OF A *censored.4.0*!


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> I would say you are, but not by much. ;D


yeah, I agree. Just wanted to ask because trela thinks that I will get taken down by you in the tourney.


----------



## Slido

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say you are, but not by much. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I agree. Just wanted to ask because trela thinks that I will get taken down by you in the tourney.
Click to expand...

^^ THIS, could be a possibility. ;D


----------



## SSK009

Slido said:
			
		

> I would say you are, but not by much. ;D


alright lets get it Slido lets see if you could beat me then.


----------



## Rust

SSK, you still need to fight me =]


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> SSK, you still need to fight me =]


oh yea forgot . ok whats you FC. before I fight you though let me train a little. Then I'll tell you when I'm ready.


----------



## Rust

My FC is probably the most noticeable thing in my sig, lol

And alright, I'll be waiting.  I already have you added =]


----------



## SSK009

alright


----------



## SSK009

rust who do you main.


----------



## Rust

Olimar lol


----------



## Cyber85

Wait dont DQ me im here

wheres kilex?


----------



## John102

question, who the hell was I in a FFA with?

that boom fellow was not to shabby with wolf.


----------



## SSK009

ok I'm ready.


----------



## Rust

Alright, add me and make the room.  Tourney rules apply (cept best of x, I wanna PLAY =D ) ^_^


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> Alright, add me and make the room.  Tourney rules apply (cept best of x, I wanna PLAY =D ) ^_^


ok. So you don't want to do best out of whatever.


----------



## SSK009

its getting a little to laggy.


----------



## Rust

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag ;_;

And I even have all my messengers off, too >.>

wtf we're in the same state


----------



## SSK009

wow all lag


----------



## SSK009

super lagging


----------



## Rust

I've had worse, lol

At least it's not as bad as intercontinental


----------



## SSK009

forget this man I can't play like this.


----------



## Rust

Well, good games anyways =[


----------



## SSK009

sorry. yea ggz


----------



## SSK009

Hey guys I think I solved the problem for people who are having trouble playing online and its laggy. We have to go buy a Disk cleaner for the wii in order for the system to function at its best.


----------



## Rust

Actually, I'm pretty sure it's Brawl's servers lol

Though, to help, you can open up the ports on your router/modem for maximum bandwidth or something like that.  I don't know the full details, I just know it helps some


----------



## SSK009

well lets try this rust you host.


----------



## Rust

Still there? I was away D=


----------



## SSK009

yea I'm here


----------



## Rust

Alright, hang on, I'll make it in less than five D=

Keep an eye out =]


----------



## SSK009

alright go ahead and make the room


----------



## John102

OK, so I think I found out my brawl name, how does cerk fit with you guys?


----------



## Rust

John: Eh =[

SSK:  Umm? >=[


----------



## djman900

Rust said:
			
		

> John: Eh =[
> 
> SSK:  Umm? >=[


Rust,wana brawl sometime?


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> John: Eh =[
> 
> SSK:  Umm? >=[


really? I thought it was OK.......

what's bad about it?


----------



## SSK009

rust make the room again


----------



## Rust

@DJ:  I should be able to Brawl again after 6 Eastern.  I don't like playing new people right before I go to bed ^_^
*has work tomorrow at 6 in the morning* x.x

@John:  I dunno, I just don't like the way it sounds.  I prefer names that flow off of my tongue fluently =]


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> @DJ:  I should be able to Brawl again after 6 Eastern.  I don't like playing new people right before I go to bed ^_^
> *has work tomorrow at 6 in the morning* x.x
> 
> @John:  I dunno, I just don't like the way it sounds.  I prefer names that flow off of my tongue fluently =]


ok, got a new one, how about grunthnortithgarsshmithalamaysiabob?


----------



## Rust

John: That's MUCH better =D

SSK: Good games.  Lag was MUCH more bearable this time around ^_^


----------



## SSK009

yo why did you leave I'm not done yet.


----------



## djman900

Rust said:
			
		

> @DJ:  I should be able to Brawl again after 6 Eastern.  I don't like playing new people right before I go to bed ^_^
> *has work tomorrow at 6 in the morning* x.x
> 
> @John:  I dunno, I just don't like the way it sounds.  I prefer names that flow off of my tongue fluently =]


i said sometime as in not right now im at my cuzins and will be back in a couple of days and i havnt brawled ina while, so ill ask again then


----------



## Rust

SSK009 said:
			
		

> yo why did you leave I'm not done yet.


Because I'm spending time with my boyfriend cause I have to go to sleep in twenty minutes =P

And alright DJ, I'm looking forward to our matches =]
And once you're back to full, I'm going to be challenging you for your rankings spot since apparently we can do that <3


----------



## djman900

Rust said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo why did you leave I'm not done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm spending time with my boyfriend cause I have to go to sleep in twenty minutes =P
> 
> And alright DJ, I'm looking forward to our matches =]
> And once you're back to full, I'm going to be challenging you for your rankings spot since apparently we can do that <3
Click to expand...

ahh ok well see if u can take that spot >


----------



## John102

guy, don't be at it so fast, trela is going to change the rankings after this tourney.


----------



## Rust

Wouldn't be fair to DJ.  If he's coming back for a while (dunno if he is or not), then he's going to want a shot at the rankings as well.  Besides, the whole rankings can't just be undone for just one tournament =O

Especially when the #2 of the current rankings isn't even IN that tournament =[


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be fair to DJ.  If he's coming back for a while (dunno if he is or not), then he's going to want a shot at the rankings as well.  Besides, the whole rankings can't just be undone for just one tournament =O
> 
> Especially when the #2 of the current rankings isn't even IN that tournament =[


there have been a lot of new people, and some people who have not been active in a while.....


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl me.


----------



## Cyber85

i still have to do my match with Kilex


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh look at that.
> 
> No actual TBT-ers.
> 
> D_D


Me and Mikey must protect our titles!


----------



## Hub12

Be quiet.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look at that.
> 
> No actual TBT-ers.
> 
> D_D
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Mikey must protect our titles!
Click to expand...

John102 must come over his noobness to gain a title!


----------



## Hub12

Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look at that.
> 
> No actual TBT-ers.
> 
> D_D
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Mikey must protect our titles!
Click to expand...

I know right? tooo many newbie pros now!


----------



## Hub12

Join my room. DS:<


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Join my room. DS:<


nah, I've got to go somewhere soon.


----------



## John102

hub, look familiar?

http://allisbrawl.com/profile/ALbO+ArBaN.ai


----------



## Trela

So.....uhhh....

Get on Cyber.


----------



## Silverstorms

So....

Who won?


----------



## cornymikey

I wanted to do the jigglypuff glitch on eldin bridge


----------



## Hub12

Lol. John.

I didn't say *I* made them, Did I?


----------



## Cyber85

trela ima get on now ok


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> trela ima get on now ok


HURRY UP!


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trela ima get on now ok
> 
> 
> 
> HURRY UP!
Click to expand...

im going 

GOD


----------



## Silverstorms

I have to do my watch with the winner in the next half hour.


----------



## cornymikey

trela's not even on yet.


----------



## Cyber85

if trelas not on then i cant do it and i have to do it now cause i have to go to my cousins house...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> trela's not even on yet.


Trela was on less than an hour ago.


----------



## Cyber85

trela got online in brawl but then got off damn it kilex..i have to go soon.


----------



## Trela

Hey Cyber hold on. SSK wants me to test something for him.

I'll go get Kilex in like 15 minutes. Is that ok?


----------



## Cyber85

is that i have to go in 10 minutes.


----------



## Trela

Ok.

Imma go get Kilex in a minute. Go ahead and make room.


----------



## Cyber85

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> Imma go get Kilex in a minute. Go ahead and make room.


thanks


----------



## Trela

Ok. So it turns out Kilex left somewhere without telling me.

Does he lose or something, or can he fight you later Cyber?


----------



## Cyber85

it depends on silver. i mean i dont care i can fight him later like at 7:00 or 6:00 eastern time.


----------



## Silverstorms

NO!

HAS TO BE DONE NOW!

I have to play winner in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> NO!
> 
> HAS TO BE DONE NOW!
> 
> I have to play winner in the next 10 minutes.


silver i have to go in the next ten minutes and kilex isnt here.


----------



## djman900

awww i so wish i culd've joined


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> awww i so wish i culd've joined


U iz 2 slow.

I need to try and speed this thing up. I leave on Saturday.

Cyber advances on default. I'll play you now.

xYoh advances.

Slido advances.


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> awww i so wish i culd've joined


so many pros are coming here, like rust. She can beat me and so can her friend, lute.


----------



## Cyber85

Silver >:[ hurry and get on.


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silver >:[ hurry and get on.


I am on. You hurry up.


----------



## Trela

WAIT.

KILEX IS HERE!


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver >:[ hurry and get on.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on. You hurry up.
Click to expand...

my bad i thought i was on.


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> WAIT.
> 
> KILEX IS HERE!


YES WAIT!


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> WAIT.
> 
> KILEX IS HERE!


THEN GET HIM TO DO HIS GOD DAMN MATCH.

*goes to watch tv*


----------



## Cyber85

*censored.3.0* man i had to go kilex wins


----------



## Trela

EDIT: Oh ok then 

KK Silver. Get yo butt in Kilex's room.


----------



## cornymikey

silver, are you still in team galactic?


----------



## Trela

*Points Silver at above post that I made*


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh ok then
> 
> KK Silver. Get yo butt in Kilex's room.


after this make a team brawl tournament again


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh ok then
> 
> KK Silver. Get yo butt in Kilex's room.
> 
> 
> 
> after this make a team brawl tournament again
Click to expand...

that on stunk. nobdoy did their matches and their was lag.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh ok then
> 
> KK Silver. Get yo butt in Kilex's room.
> 
> 
> 
> after this make a team brawl tournament again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that on stunk. nobdoy did their matches and their was lag.
Click to expand...

well im pretty sure ppl will do their matches now


----------



## Trela

Lol screw Team Tournaments!

EDIT: Nvm, he had to go. I guess they'll do it later...


----------



## John102

does anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Rust

Wait did Cyber lose to Kilex or does Kilex just advance because Cyber has to leave? 

Cause Cyber's been asking for the match to be done for like... the past two days, lol


----------



## Trela

If Silver allows it, I guess they can do it sometime tonight.

When Kilex is ready, Cyber isnt on. When he is ready, Kilex isnt. I should've PMed Cyber about Kilex and should've found out a time for them to do it. My bad lol.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, brawl?


ROFLOLBBQXZ

I don't know.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLOLBBQXZ
> 
> I don't know.
Click to expand...

ok, then...

@rust: why'd you quit?


----------



## bcb

Let's see... Who's better than me?

Mikey uses MK.
Silver takes steroids.
DJ got lucky.
And then there's the pros... -_-


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky but proves to be better
> And then there's the pros... -_-


pie, ur good u really r but ummmm better then me a nah


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-


you just have to be sneaky like me and steal silver's steroids.  :veryhappy:


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> you just have to be sneaky like me and steal silver's steroids.  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

I steal them pretty easily


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> pie, ur good u really r but ummmm better then me a nah
Click to expand...

Well, you can beat Silver and me. Makes you better than me. Lucky. I dunno how else you beat Silvah.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> pie, ur good u really r but ummmm better then me a nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can beat Silver and me. Makes you better than me. Lucky. I dunno how else you beat Silvah.
Click to expand...

well i understand ummm a little bit im horrible at english well not speaking cuz my kind is known to have an accent, but sort of understanding


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> pie, ur good u really r but ummmm better then me a nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can beat Silver and me. Makes you better than me. Lucky. I dunno how else you beat Silvah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i understand ummm a little bit im horrible at english
Click to expand...

no, his English is just horrible DX

brawl?


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> pie, ur good u really r but ummmm better then me a nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can beat Silver and me. Makes you better than me. Lucky. I dunno how else you beat Silvah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i understand ummm a little bit im horrible at english
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, his English is just horrible DX
> 
> brawl?
Click to expand...

no! pie is da sh!t!!!!! if ur askin me john i cant atm


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can beat Silver and me. Makes you better than me. Lucky. I dunno how else you beat Silvah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i understand ummm a little bit im horrible at english
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, his English is just horrible DX
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no! pie is da sh!t!!!!! if ur askin me john i cant atm
Click to expand...

ok

pie brawl?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well i understand ummm a little bit im horrible at english
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, his English is just horrible DX
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no! pie is da sh!t!!!!! if ur askin me john i cant atm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> pie brawl?
Click to expand...

Proper English is for wimps. xD


----------



## SSK009

I'll still beat all of ya.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I'll still beat all of ya.


Except Trela, Lute, Rust, and Coffee. xD


----------



## John102

pie brawl?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> pie brawl?


:/

I don't know. Maybe.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pie brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> I don't know. Maybe.
Click to expand...

pwease with a wario waft on top?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pie brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> I don't know. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pwease with a wario waft on top?
Click to expand...

Half-waft?


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I'll still beat all of ya.


we still hav 2 brawl right? well hu am i kidding i havnt brawled in like a week or 2 u will probably beat me


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pie brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> I don't know. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pwease with a wario waft on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half-waft?
Click to expand...

brawl or no?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pie brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> I don't know. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pwease with a wario waft on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half-waft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl or no?
Click to expand...

Alright.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> pwease with a wario waft on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half-waft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright.
Click to expand...

yeshhhhhh

I'll go make a room.


----------



## Rust

Sorry, Mike D=  
I'm in an AiB tourney.  Just made it to winner's finals, waiting for my next match <3


----------



## Cyber85

its not fair i should get another chance it was my cousins sixteen birthday >:[


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still beat all of ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trela, Lute, Rust, and Coffee. xD
Click to expand...

and me.


----------



## Cyber85

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still beat all of ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trela, Lute, Rust, and Coffee. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and me.
Click to expand...

no im pretty sure ssk can beat all of you guys maybe not online cause it lags


----------



## John102

ggz pie


----------



## bcb

What the hell happened?

I feel so stale. Maybe I've been using my mains too much or something.

I've REALLY underestimated you, John. But I think I may be having a bad day or something.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What the hell happened?
> 
> I feel so stale. Maybe I've been using my mains too much or something.
> 
> I've REALLY underestimated you, John. But I think I may be having a bad day or something.


It's not that, it's just no one has brawled me (with the exception of Mike, and rust) since I've gotten good better.

using your mains too much? I only use wolf, with the exception of a few battles where I use ike.


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl me.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened?
> 
> I feel so stale. Maybe I've been using my mains too much or something.
> 
> I've REALLY underestimated you, John. But I think I may be having a bad day or something.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that, it's just no one has brawled me (with the exception of Mike, and rust) since I've gotten good better.
> 
> using your mains too much? I only use wolf, with the exception of a few battles where I use ike.
Click to expand...

Maybe I just haven't gotten used to your style. That's how I beat Mikey.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

FACE!


----------



## Hub12

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> FACE!


Die. D:<


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Well thanks that's awfully nice!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well thanks that's awfully nice!


that's what she said.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Damn right that's what she said.  She's a ho-------peless.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Damn right that's what she said.  She's a ho-------peless.


hmmm, so what brings you here on this fine day?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Bored!  WHAT BRINGS YOU HERE?!!!


----------



## bcb

Hi Cawfeh


----------



## John102

hub's stash of pot brawl.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

HI ONE WHO DISLIKES PIE!

Pot is bad for your health, John.


----------



## bcb

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HI ONE WHO DISLIKES PIE!
> 
> Pot is bad for your health, John.


CAPS LOCK FTW


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

YES CAPS LOCK IS AWESOME!!!!

So what else is up?5t


----------



## bcb

I think I'm having a bad day or something. Maybe playing as Ganondorf will cheer me up.

(LOL, since when is My a typo of Maybe?)


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl. YES OR NO.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HI ONE WHO DISLIKES PIE!
> 
> Pot is bad for your health, John.


I'M PERFECTLY HEALTHY!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Ganandorf makes me sad because he's too slow for me...


----------



## bcb

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Ganandorf makes me sad because he's too slow for me...


Slow is good, I can keep up.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah, but when you beat up Ganandorf, and fight someone so much better, you notice the lack of strength it took to kill Ganon.


----------



## Hub12

Coffee and John have aids.

Smex them and you'll see.

Hub12  disappears into the shadows.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

AIDS?!  HOLEH **** NOEZ!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> AIDS?!  HOLEH **** NOEZ!


it was from your side of the family!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

WELL IF YOU WORE CONDOMS LIKE I TOLD YOU THIS WOULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WELL IF YOU WORE CONDOMS LIKE I TOLD YOU THIS WOULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED!


I'M SORRY I JUST LIKE THE NATURAL FEELING!PLUS CONDOMS ALWAYS GET IN THE WAY!

John102  stops before the thread gets closed.


----------



## Hub12

Guys, Guys. There are girls in here you know?

Rust and bcb. So shush.


----------



## bcb

I'm going ignore the past few comments.

John, thanks to you I think Wolf cpus have gotten extremely better! Not as good as Wario cpus, but still...


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Guys, Guys. There are girls in here you know?
> 
> Rust and bcb. So shush.


^ That includes this.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Guys. There are girls in here you know?
> 
> Rust and bcb. So shush.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That includes this.
Click to expand...

Holy*censored.2.0*

You're a girl?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm going ignore the past few comments.
> 
> John, thanks to you I think Wolf cpus have gotten extremely better! Not as good as Wario cpus, but still...


I affected your Cpu's? lol.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Guys. There are girls in here you know?
> 
> Rust and bcb. So shush.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That includes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy*censored.2.0*
> 
> You're a girl?
Click to expand...

If I was a girl, would I be maining Wario?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

DUDE WELL NOW CONDOMS GET IN THE WAY!   NOW AIDS GET IN THE WAY!


----------



## Hub12

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> DUDE WELL NOW CONDOMS GET IN THE WAY!   NOW AIDS GET IN THE WAY!


YOU HERPES USER.

GET AWAY FROM JOHN!1!!1!!!!

@ bcb: A girl can main anyone, You know.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE WELL NOW CONDOMS GET IN THE WAY!   NOW AIDS GET IN THE WAY!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HERPES USER.
> 
> GET AWAY FROM JOHN!1!!1!!!!
> 
> @ bcb: A girl can main anyone, You know.
Click to expand...

Anyone except Wario, sheesh.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> DUDE WELL NOW CONDOMS GET IN THE WAY!   NOW AIDS GET IN THE WAY!


IT WON'T BE THAT HARD, WE JUST HAVE TO SPEND A COUPLE HUNDRED A MONTH ON PILLS!


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE WELL NOW CONDOMS GET IN THE WAY!   NOW AIDS GET IN THE WAY!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HERPES USER.
> 
> GET AWAY FROM JOHN!1!!1!!!!
> 
> @ bcb: A girl can main anyone, You know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone except Wario, sheesh.
Click to expand...

They can, n00b.


----------



## bcb

Virgins win all the time!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Virginian's win all the time!


fixed


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgins win all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> fixed
Click to expand...

Don't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian's win all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't fix what isn't broken.
Click to expand...

It's called improving.


----------



## Hub12

Guys, Pick a number.

00, 10 or 11?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Guys, Pick a number.
> 
> 00, 10 or 11?


00 all the way!


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Guys, Pick a number.
> 
> 00, 10 or 11?


*facepalm* not the gay number thing again

00=lesbian
10=straight
11=gay


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Pick a number.
> 
> 00, 10 or 11?
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* not the gay number thing again
> 
> 00=lesbian
> 10=straight
> 11=gay
Click to expand...

I believe he's talking about football shirts.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Pick a number.
> 
> 00, 10 or 11?
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* not the gay number thing again
> 
> 00=lesbian
> 10=straight
> 11=gay
Click to expand...

LOL.

Fellow virginians, Know this.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Pick a number.
> 
> 00, 10 or 11?
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* not the gay number thing again
> 
> 00=lesbian
> 10=straight
> 11=gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe he's talking about football shirts.
Click to expand...

 <_<  ok then.

and yes hub, I did that when I was ten.


----------



## Hub12

ololololololo


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ololololololo


ok if a mod comes in here and see this spam, start talking about fairs and utilts, and phasing.


----------



## bcb

Pretty lame, I'd say.


----------



## Hub12

Aids. YOU HAZ THEM AIDZ.

bcb likes giving Blow jobs.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Aids. YOU HAZ THEM AIDZ.
> 
> bcb likes giving Blow jobs.


Stop talking about adult things.

I can't even take you seriously if you say "Do the Mario!" now.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aids. YOU HAZ THEM AIDZ.
> 
> bcb likes giving Blow jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking about adult things.
> 
> I can't even take you seriously if you say "Do the Mario!" now.
Click to expand...

KMFAO

C'mon bcb, You're a teen already.

I'm only 12. ololololo


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aids. YOU HAZ THEM AIDZ.
> 
> bcb likes giving Blow jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking about adult things.
> 
> I can't even take you seriously if you say "Do the Mario!" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KMFAO
> 
> C'mon bcb, You're a teen already.
> 
> I'm only 12. ololololo
Click to expand...

When you get older you start making less jokes about sex and more jokes about drugs.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aids. YOU HAZ THEM AIDZ.
> 
> bcb likes giving Blow jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking about adult things.
> 
> I can't even take you seriously if you say "Do the Mario!" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KMFAO
> 
> C'mon bcb, You're a teen already.
> 
> I'm only 12. ololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get older you start making less jokes about sex and more jokes about drugs.
Click to expand...

Seriously?

Why did the cigarette walk into the store?


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> hub's stash of pot brawl.


*looks at bcb's post*


----------



## SSK009

whats all this comotion about lol.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aids. YOU HAZ THEM AIDZ.
> 
> bcb likes giving Blow jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking about adult things.
> 
> I can't even take you seriously if you say "Do the Mario!" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KMFAO
> 
> C'mon bcb, You're a teen already.
> 
> I'm only 12. ololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get older you start making less jokes about sex and more jokes about drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Why did the cigarette walk into the store?
Click to expand...

Cigarettes can't walk.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> whats all this comotion about lol.


Horus is Hub's idol.


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats all this comotion about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Horus is Hub's idol.
Click to expand...

crap your a girl lol.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats all this comotion about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Horus is Hub's idol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crap your a girl lol.
Click to expand...

No U.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats all this comotion about lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Horus is Hub's idol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crap your a girl lol.
Click to expand...

lol, you see all these posts?

yeah, what's trela gonna think when he reads this?


----------



## bcb

I'd say I'm completely innocent. Now let's talk about Brawl.

It's worse than Melee cause you can't wavedash or L-Cancel.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'd say I'm completely innocent. Now let's talk about Brawl.
> 
> It's worse than Melee cause you can't wavedash or L-Cancel.


yeah, because those were the only things that mattered.


----------



## SSK009

I never knew what the hell was that when I use to play Melee.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'm completely innocent. Now let's talk about Brawl.
> 
> It's worse than Melee cause you can't wavedash or L-Cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because those were the only things that mattered.
Click to expand...

That, Roy, Mewtwo, Dr. Mario, Pichu, and Young Link.


----------



## SSK009

they should've kept you mewtwo for jigglypuff instead.


----------



## bcb

But Jiggz was in the original 12!


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> But Jiggz was in the original 12!


so. I always hated jigglypuff.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Jiggz was in the original 12!
> 
> 
> 
> so. I always hated jigglypuff.
Click to expand...

I hope Mango finally loses in Melee.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Jiggz was in the original 12!
> 
> 
> 
> so. I always hated jigglypuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Mango finally loses in Melee.
Click to expand...

no, azen will kick ass.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

John, I dont wanna take pills every month!  I'm sorry, I don't wanna do this, but...  we're through.


----------



## djman900

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> John, I dont wanna take pills every month!  I'm sorry, I don't wanna do this, but...  we're through.


coffee


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> John, I dont wanna take pills every month!  I'm sorry, I don't wanna do this, but...  we're through.


........what? but,but,but we've only been together for a night. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

lol, jk, I was cheating on you anywaise


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl yes or no


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> anyone want to brawl yes or no


yes


----------



## Rust

SSK you're only mad at Jiggly cause mine gave you a hard time

*logs off the computer* =]


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> anyone want to brawl yes or no


no


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> SSK you're only mad at Jiggly cause mine gave you a hard time
> 
> *logs off the computer* =]


lol, pwnage.


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> SSK you're only mad at Jiggly cause mine gave you a hard time
> 
> *logs off the computer* =]


lol. honey you don't understand before I even brawled you I had problems with jiggs before Melee came out. So I use to main jiggs when I use to play Melee. and jiggs was just sorry for me. Thats I mained mewtwo after that. Then brawl came out. Mewtwo was not their anymore, So I decided to stick with Lucario instead of jiggs. Thats how much negativity I have for jiggs.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK you're only mad at Jiggly cause mine gave you a hard time
> 
> *logs off the computer* =]
> 
> 
> 
> lol. honey you don't understand before I even brawled you I had problems with jiggs before Melee came out. So I use to main jiggs when I use to play Melee. and jiggs was just sorry for me. Thats I mained mewtwo after that. Then brawl came out. Mewtwo was not their anymore, So I decided to stick with Lucario instead of jiggs. Thats how much negativity I have for jiggs.
Click to expand...

are we gonna brawl or no?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

WHAT!  JOHN!  YOU UNLOYAL FIEND!   You were cheating?!  WHO THE HECK WAS IT?!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WHAT!  JOHN!  YOU UNLOYAL FIEND!   You were cheating?!  WHO THE HECK WAS IT?!


well you know when I said I had to go to the bathroom to take a dump? I actually went to your sisters room.


----------



## SSK009

yes I will brawl you in a minute.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> yes I will brawl you in a minute.


um, k, post again when you're ready for me to go online.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

WHAT THE HELL MY SISTER!  I'm an only child!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL MY SISTER!  I'm an only child!


oh, must have been your mom.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

YOU'RE A PIG!  I'M GLAD WE BROKE UP NOW!  GOSH!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> YOU'RE A PIG!  I'M GLAD WE BROKE UP NOW!  GOSH!


be quite me and your mom are watching a pron video.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

UGH!  You know what, I don't need you!  I'll find someone who DOES use condoms and DOESN'T  help spread my AIDS!  GOSH!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> UGH!  You know what, I don't need you!  I'll find someone who DOES use condoms and DOESN'T  help spread my AIDS!  GOSH!


lol, you're already infected good luck. 

me and your mom are already infected though so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

BAH! SCREW YOU!  I'll have a new special someone in no time!


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> BAH! SCREW YOU!  I'll have a new special someone in no time!


you could have me if you like. thats if you could beat me in brawl. lol


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> BAH! SCREW YOU!  I'll have a new special someone in no time!


found your new wife.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

ssk, WE BRAWL NOA!?!?!?


----------



## SSK009

john102 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAH! SCREW YOU!  I'll have a new special someone in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> found your new wife.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ssk, WE BRAWL NOA!?!?!?
Click to expand...

lol love that pic she is beautiful. lol jk. umm yea lets brawl NOA!!!!


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAH! SCREW YOU!  I'll have a new special someone in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> found your new wife.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ssk, WE BRAWL NOA!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol love that pic she is beautiful. lol jk. umm yea lets brawl NOA!!!!
Click to expand...

OK, IMMA GETTIN ON.

coffee, ill finish with you later.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

NO THISISMY NEW WIFE!


----------



## SSK009

what happened


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> NO THISISMY NEW WIFE!


wow she is hot to bad i already did her last night and left her with a mark saying to bad.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah you *censored.3.4* off she's pregnant with MY BABIES sucker


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah you *censored.3.4* off she's pregnant with MY BABIES sucker


hey coffee want to brawl me I'm a pro just like Trela I mean if you like that. lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I can't brawl right now Im at a friends house.  And by friends house I mean Jennifer Love Hewitts sofa....  yeah.  She doesnt own a wii.... ;D


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened?
> 
> I feel so stale. Maybe I've been using my mains too much or something.
> 
> I've REALLY underestimated you, John. But I think I may be having a bad day or something.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that, it's just no one has brawled me (with the exception of Mike, and rust) since I've gotten good better.
> 
> using your mains too much? I only use wolf, with the exception of a few battles where I use ike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I just haven't gotten used to your style. That's how I beat Mikey.
Click to expand...

well, not anymore. 


and wtf is all this sex talk about?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened?
> 
> I feel so stale. Maybe I've been using my mains too much or something.
> 
> I've REALLY underestimated you, John. But I think I may be having a bad day or something.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that, it's just no one has brawled me (with the exception of Mike, and rust) since I've gotten good better.
> 
> using your mains too much? I only use wolf, with the exception of a few battles where I use ike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I just haven't gotten used to your style. That's how I beat Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, not anymore.
> 
> 
> and wtf is all this sex talk about?
Click to expand...

I think Hub started it. Just ignore the past 10 pages to be safe.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened?
> 
> I feel so stale. Maybe I've been using my mains too much or something.
> 
> I've REALLY underestimated you, John. But I think I may be having a bad day or something.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that, it's just no one has brawled me (with the exception of Mike, and rust) since I've gotten good better.
> 
> using your mains too much? I only use wolf, with the exception of a few battles where I use ike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I just haven't gotten used to your style. That's how I beat Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, not anymore.
> 
> 
> and wtf is all this sex talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Hub started it. Just ignore the past 10 pages to be safe.
Click to expand...

eh, I read all of them.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood better.
> 
> using your mains too much? I only use wolf, with the exception of a few battles where I use ike.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I just haven't gotten used to your style. That's how I beat Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, not anymore.
> 
> 
> and wtf is all this sex talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Hub started it. Just ignore the past 10 pages to be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, I read all of them.
Click to expand...

me and coffee are infected  :'(


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> well, not anymore.
> 
> 
> and wtf is all this sex talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Hub started it. Just ignore the past 10 pages to be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, I read all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me and coffee are infected  :'(
Click to expand...

I know...stop having a sexual life and start brawling more!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hub started it. Just ignore the past 10 pages to be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, I read all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me and coffee are infected  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...stop having a sexual life and start brawling more!
Click to expand...

No, start playing a game that's fun, like The Conduit.


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I read all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me and coffee are infected  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...stop having a sexual life and start brawling more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, start playing a game that's fun, like The Conduit.
Click to expand...

i told you t's coming next week. =D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> me and coffee are infected  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...stop having a sexual life and start brawling more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, start playing a game that's fun, like The Conduit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i told you t's coming next week. =D
Click to expand...

And I'm slowly dying as I wait. =D


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> me and coffee are infected  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...stop having a sexual life and start brawling more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, start playing a game that's fun, like The Conduit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i told you t's coming next week. =D
Click to expand...

what do you mean next week? i thought it already came out!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> I know...stop having a sexual life and start brawling more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, start playing a game that's fun, like The Conduit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i told you t's coming next week. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean next week? i thought it already came out!
Click to expand...

I ordered it.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> No, start playing a game that's fun, like The Conduit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i told you t's coming next week. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean next week? i thought it already came out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it.
Click to expand...

oh... I might get it too.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> i told you t's coming next week. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean next week? i thought it already came out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh... I might get it too.
Click to expand...

John102  hopes mike isn't as good at FPS as he is at brawl.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean next week? i thought it already came out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh... I might get it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john102  hopes mike isn't as good at FPS as he is at brawl.
Click to expand...

nope I am not.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh... I might get it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john102  hopes mike isn't as good at FPS as he is at brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope I am not.
Click to expand...

WOOT!

John102  plans his revenge on mike.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> oh... I might get it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john102  hopes mike isn't as good at FPS as he is at brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOOT!
> 
> john102  plans his revenge on mike.
Click to expand...

sure...*gets ready to spam machine guns*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgood
> 
> 
> 
> john102  hopes mike isn't as good at FPS as he is at brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOOT!
> 
> john102  plans his revenge on mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure...*gets ready to spam machine guns*
Click to expand...

ryudo_dragoon  laughs as there are no machine guns in Tcon, only a sub machine gun(it sucks) and a battle rifle(awesomeheadshotsauce).
Spam grenades instead. =D


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgoodjohn102  hopes mike isn't as good at FPS as he is at brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> nope I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOOT!
> 
> john102  plans his revenge on mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure...*gets ready to spam machine guns*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ryudo_dragoon  laughs as there are no machine guns in Tcon, only a sub machine gun(it sucks) and a battle rifle(awesomeheadshotsauce).
> Spam grenades instead. =D
Click to expand...

well, I dont even have the game...and is there two player?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgoodjohn102
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT!
> 
> john102  plans his revenge on mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure...*gets ready to spam machine guns*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ryudo_dragoon  laughs as there are no machine guns in Tcon, only a sub machine gun(it sucks) and a battle rifle(awesomeheadshotsauce).
> Spam grenades instead. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, I dont even have the game...and is there two player?
Click to expand...

No. :'(
One person per game with a 12 person per online match max.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgoodjohn102john102  plans his revenge on mike.
> 
> 
> 
> sure...*gets ready to spam machine guns*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ryudo_dragoon  laughs as there are no machine guns in Tcon, only a sub machine gun(it sucks) and a battle rifle(awesomeheadshotsauce).
> Spam grenades instead. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, I dont even have the game...and is there two player?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. :'(
> One person per game with a 12 person per online match max.
Click to expand...

wow, then that stinks. so no split screen?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepgoodjohn102john102
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon  laughs as there are no machine guns in Tcon, only a sub machine gun(it sucks) and a battle rifle(awesomeheadshotsauce).
> Spam grenades instead. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, I dont even have the game...and is there two player?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. :'(
> One person per game with a 12 person per online match max.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, then that stinks. so no split screen?
Click to expand...

John102  pulls out Deathomizer MK4


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-


WTF?

PEOPLE IN SCHOOL SAY I TAKE STERIODS, NOW HERE TOO?

I has a stalker.....


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> PEOPLE IN SCHOOL SAY I TAKE STERIODS, NOW HERE TOO?
> 
> I has a stalker.....
Click to expand...

wait, bcb, I challenge your wario with my olimar, lucario, and falco! that will prove that MK isnt my only hope.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> PEOPLE IN SCHOOL SAY I TAKE STERIODS, NOW HERE TOO?
> 
> I has a stalker.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, bcb, I challenge your wario with my olimar, lucario, and falco! that will prove that MK isnt my only hope.
Click to expand...

lol mike I challenge your falco.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> PEOPLE IN SCHOOL SAY I TAKE STERIODS, NOW HERE TOO?
> 
> I has a stalker.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, bcb, I challenge your wario with my olimar, lucario, and falco! that will prove that MK isnt my only hope.
Click to expand...

Well, well... SHUDDUP!


----------



## Hub12

My Weegee owns all other Weegee's.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My Weegee owns all other Weegee's.


get off the interwebz 12 year old.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My Weegee owns all other Weegee's.


You forgot xYoh.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Oh thank god we got over me and John's break up.  I didn't want to read that again.  Made me sad.

BRAWLZ!  IZ OWN AT ITZ!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Waiwut?
Coffee lives in NJ? Run, Ryudo!


----------



## bcb

Jersey! Noez, NY all teh way!


----------



## cornymikey

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Oh thank god we got over me and John's break up.  I didn't want to read that again.  Made me sad.
> 
> BRAWLZ!  IZ OWN AT ITZ!


omg, coffee! brawl me? I got better.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Jersey! Noez, NY all teh way!


*high fives*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

We can share the powar since we are both *NEW*.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> PEOPLE IN SCHOOL SAY I TAKE STERIODS, NOW HERE TOO?
> 
> I has a stalker.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, bcb, I challenge your wario with my olimar, lucario, and falco! that will prove that MK isnt my only hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well... SHUDDUP!
Click to expand...

well, want to brawl? I bet my olimar could beat you cause he's long range.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... Who's better than me?
> 
> Mikey uses MK.
> Silver takes steroids.
> DJ got lucky.
> And then there's the pros... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> PEOPLE IN SCHOOL SAY I TAKE STERIODS, NOW HERE TOO?
> 
> I has a stalker.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, bcb, I challenge your wario with my olimar, lucario, and falco! that will prove that MK isnt my only hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well... SHUDDUP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, want to brawl? I bet my olimar could beat you cause he's long range.
Click to expand...

Is yours even close to Rust's? I dont think so.

Besides, I've never brawled your Ollie before.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wait, bcb, I challenge your wario with my olimar, lucario, and falco! that will prove that MK isnt my only hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well... SHUDDUP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, want to brawl? I bet my olimar could beat you cause he's long range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours even close to Rust's? I dont think so.
> 
> Besides, I've never brawled your Ollie before.
Click to expand...

then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

No, I don't live in NJ.  Trenton just happens to be the name of my ACCF Town.  Like it says.

NO I CANT BRAWL NOW I LOSTED MY SENSOR BAR!!!!  WTF


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well... SHUDDUP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, want to brawl? I bet my olimar could beat you cause he's long range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours even close to Rust's? I dont think so.
> 
> Besides, I've never brawled your Ollie before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.
Click to expand...

Nope. Can't, my sister's playing Super Paper Mario *shudders*.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, want to brawl? I bet my olimar could beat you cause he's long range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours even close to Rust's? I dont think so.
> 
> Besides, I've never brawled your Ollie before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Can't, my sister's playing Super Paper Mario *shudders*.
Click to expand...

ok, then. thats a great game. 

@coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rust

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> No, I don't live in NJ.  Trenton just happens to be the name of my ACCF Town.  Like it says.
> 
> NO I CANT BRAWL NOW I LOSTED MY SENSOR BAR!!!!  WTF


Use a flashlight or candle 

All the sensor bar does does is put out an infrared signal for the Wiimote to use as a base, so replace it with something that gives off light.  It works =]


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Is yours even close to Rust's? I dont think so.
> 
> Besides, I've never brawled your Ollie before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Can't, my sister's playing Super Paper Mario *shudders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. thats a great game.
> 
> @coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Click to expand...

It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Can't, my sister's playing Super Paper Mario *shudders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. thats a great game.
> 
> @coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
Click to expand...

hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.

legend of the 7 stars is also awesome


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Can't, my sister's playing Super Paper Mario *shudders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. thats a great game.
> 
> @coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
Click to expand...

well, super paper mario is still fun too.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Can't, my sister's playing Super Paper Mario *shudders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. thats a great game.
> 
> @coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
Click to expand...

Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok, then. thats a great game.
> 
> @coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
Click to expand...

yeah, that's a real game right there, they make games too easy today.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok, then. thats a great game.
> 
> @coffee: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
Click to expand...

I dont even like RPG games. :/


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's a real game right there, they make games too easy today.
Click to expand...

thats true, but the easy games are still fun.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont even like RPG games. :/
Click to expand...

HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE THIS!


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great game! Paper Mario N64 is a great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's a real game right there, they make games too easy today.
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't like really hard games because they get frustrating.

I'm stuck on that pirate boss or whatever.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah, that new one is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> legend of the 7 stars is also awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's a real game right there, they make games too easy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I don't like really hard games because they get frustrating.
> 
> I'm stuck on that pirate boss or whatever.
Click to expand...

meh, I beat it for VC in like a week, I got kinda addicted to it. I think it was because I was so disappointed in the new paper mario game.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Mario RPG has some hard bosses. o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's a real game right there, they make games too easy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I don't like really hard games because they get frustrating.
> 
> I'm stuck on that pirate boss or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I beat it for VC in like a week, I got kinda addicted to it. I think it was because I was so disappointed in the new paper mario game.
Click to expand...

I got that game about a week after it came out on VC.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's a real game right there, they make games too easy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I don't like really hard games because they get frustrating.
> 
> I'm stuck on that pirate boss or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I beat it for VC in like a week, I got kinda addicted to it. I think it was because I was so disappointed in the new paper mario game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got that game about a week after it came out on VC.
Click to expand...

I think I got it in January sometime....

i love that game though, along with PM 64, and the thousand yea door. The new one took out all the aspects I liked in the paper mario games.


----------



## cornymikey

well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?


My sis is still playing SPM.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?


sowwie, all this talk about paper mario makes me want to go back and play it.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is still playing SPM.
Click to expand...

awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?

Edit: darn it!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is still playing SPM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?
> 
> Edit: darn it!
Click to expand...

sorry mike, I've played brawl enough for now, after this tourney I'm going to take a break from brawl and play Tcon.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is still playing SPM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?
> 
> Edit: darn it!
Click to expand...

You play Jiggz now? o_0


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is still playing SPM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?
> 
> Edit: darn it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Jiggz now? o_0
Click to expand...

well, im training.

@john: no more brawl even when someone asks you to brawl? GASP

Edit: I'm also training with lucas. I know how to do the PK fire jump thingy.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is still playing SPM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?
> 
> Edit: darn it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Jiggz now? o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, im training.
> 
> @john: no more brawl even when someone asks you to brawl? GASP
Click to expand...

I NO RIGHT!

nah, I'll still play brawl, just not as much.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, anyone brawl? bcb, john, free for all?
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is still playing SPM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?
> 
> Edit: darn it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Jiggz now? o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, im training.
> 
> @john: no more brawl even when someone asks you to brawl? GASP
> 
> Edit: I'm also training with lucas. I know how to do the PK fire jump thingy.
Click to expand...

Who doesn't?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww... john, challenge my falco and then my pikachu/jigglypuff?
> 
> Edit: darn it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Jiggz now? o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, im training.
> 
> @john: no more brawl even when someone asks you to brawl? GASP
> 
> Edit: I'm also training with lucas. I know how to do the PK fire jump thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who doesn't?
Click to expand...

me, yesterday. o_0
and when I say I'm training, I just use them to brawl online. I never do one player training anymore or brawl cpus.


----------



## bcb

I'm watching that Mario Marathon thingy now. It's almost tyime for Super Mario 64!


----------



## SSK009

Hey guys what up how you guys doing.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well... SHUDDUP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, want to brawl? I bet my olimar could beat you cause he's long range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours even close to Rust's? I dont think so.
> 
> Besides, I've never brawled your Ollie before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then want to? its my secondary main. i think its pretty good. comparable to silver's ness.
Click to expand...

For a minute I thought you said "compared to".


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

So-so. :0
*goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> So-so. :0
> *goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*


You Anime jerk.

And lol, Horus got banned.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-so. :0
> *goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*
> 
> 
> 
> You Anime jerk.
> 
> And lol, Horus got banned.
Click to expand...

I blame your avy... and Horus's love to start fights. : ' D

Anime be awesomesauce.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-so. :0
> *goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*
> 
> 
> 
> You Anime jerk.
> 
> And lol, Horus got banned.
Click to expand...

perm-ban?


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-so. :0
> *goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*
> 
> 
> 
> You Anime jerk.
> 
> And lol, Horus got banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame your avy... and Horus's love to start fights. : ' D
> 
> Anime be awesomesauce.
Click to expand...

xDDDDD

No,.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-so. :0
> *goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*
> 
> 
> 
> You Anime jerk.
> 
> And lol, Horus got banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame your avy... and Horus's love to start fights. : ' D
> 
> Anime be awesomesauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDD
> 
> No,.
Click to expand...

Meh to joo.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-so. :0
> *goes to watch Naruto 'cause his friend said too and to see if the spice and wolf 2 ep 1 sub is out yet*
> 
> 
> 
> You Anime jerk.
> 
> And lol, Horus got banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame your avy... and Horus's love to start fights. : ' D
> 
> Anime be awesomesauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDD
> 
> No,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh to joo.
Click to expand...

...

wat


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl me


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol Horus.
*
xYoh vs Asora - xYoh advances

Jake vs Slido - Slido advances

Cyber vs Kilex - whoever is ready to play first advances.* I'm sick and tired of these two not doing their match.


----------



## SSK009

Cyber won.


----------



## Silverstorms

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Cyber won.


No-one posted the result and I haven't recieved a PM, so I'm going to need some confirmation.


----------



## SSK009

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber won.
> 
> 
> 
> No-one posted the result and I haven't recieved a PM, so I'm going to need some confirmation.
Click to expand...

Brawl?


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber won.
> 
> 
> 
> No-one posted the result and I haven't recieved a PM, so I'm going to need some confirmation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

u dont know how much i want2 brawl u


----------



## SSK009

djman900 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber won.
> 
> 
> 
> No-one posted the result and I haven't recieved a PM, so I'm going to need some confirmation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u dont know how much i want2 brawl u
Click to expand...

what you waiting for then let brawl.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber won.
> 
> 
> 
> No-one posted the result and I haven't recieved a PM, so I'm going to need some confirmation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u dont know how much i want2 brawl u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what you waiting for then let brawl.
Click to expand...

But i dont brawl people tht suck im jk u culd probably beat me im not @ my house im goin back on sun.


----------



## SSK009

djman900 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u dont know how much i want2 brawl u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what you waiting for then let brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i dont brawl people tht suck im jk u culd probably beat me im not @ my house im goin back on sun.
Click to expand...

oh alright just let me know when you want to brawl me.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> u dont know how much i want2 brawl u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what you waiting for then let brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i dont brawl people tht suck im jk u culd probably beat me im not @ my house im goin back on sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh alright just let me know when you want to brawl me.
Click to expand...

ok but im guna suck @ first :/


----------



## Rust

DJ should play me =D

Even though he can't, lol


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> DJ should play me =D
> 
> Even though he can't, lol


maybe I should play you again. So you know how it feels to lose .


----------



## Rust

I already know how to lose, I'm in loser's bracket, aren't I? =D


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> I already know how to lose, I'm in loser's bracket, aren't I? =D


I meant to lose badly and get two stocked by me.


----------



## Rust

I did lose badly, Trela two stocked me lol


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> I did lose badly, Trela two stocked me lol


lol. dammit I can't get you MAD. Like said want to brawl me again.


----------



## Rust

Iunno, calling me honey ticked me off a little bit </3
I wouldn't recommend doing it again >=[

But sure I'll play, you make the room and I'll be there shortly =]


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> Iunno, calling me honey ticked me off a little bit </3
> I wouldn't recommend doing it again >=[
> 
> But sure I'll play, you make the room and I'll be there shortly =]


yea my bad I didn't mean it in a angry type of way. I was just playing though. say I'm sorry to your boyfriend because really I don't play like that.


----------



## Rust

He wasn't even here to see it lol

I made the room since you're not on.  I'mma start with Jigglypuff because I haven't Brawled yet today, but after the usual two rounds of her I'll go to Olimar =]


----------



## SSK009

alright whoever you want.


----------



## SSK009

laggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## SSK009

yes I finally beat you lol. and it was my Falco


----------



## cornymikey

whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?


----------



## SSK009

to much lagg


----------



## Rust

It also took massive rolling spam and hardcore camping skills, lol


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?


conduit.


----------



## SSK009

what happened I'm finding out your weakpoint now. GG'z btw.


----------



## Rust

k, if all this is going to be is a huge camping fest, it's not even worth the effort =[

Especially not worth the effort with no timer

No, you're finding me being bored.  Camping's not fun to me without an aggressive opponent.  I could have just kept doing what I did on Frigate on that last match, but I didn't because it's not fun.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> conduit.
Click to expand...

really?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> conduit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
Click to expand...

pikmen is meh for me.


----------



## djman900

is pikmin even fun?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> conduit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pikmen is meh for me.
Click to expand...

hmmm, ive never played it.


----------



## djman900

wuts a good episode of south park?


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> wuts a good episode of south park?


the great expectations one if youve read the book.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> wuts a good episode of south park?


Imaginationland or the Cloverfield spoof.


----------



## djman900

http://www.southparkstudios.com/


watch all south park episodes for free


----------



## SSK009

hey rust sorry I made you mad but, thats how we play now a days. we try figure out someone's weak spot like that. I figured out that everytime I approach you always shield grab me anyways. So decided to add a little strategy for you. So the strategy works for me. Whatever it takes to win you know. thats how it is in real tournaments if you played one.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> hey rust sorry I made you mad but, thats how we play now a days. we try figure out someone's weak spot like that. I figured out that everytime I approach you always shield grab me anyways. So decided to add a little strategy for you. So the strategy works for me. Whatever it takes to win you know. thats how it is in real tournaments if you played one.


online doesn't matter though.

people take this game too seriously at times......what happened to having fun?


----------



## SSK009

john102 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey rust sorry I made you mad but, thats how we play now a days. we try figure out someone's weak spot like that. I figured out that everytime I approach you always shield grab me anyways. So decided to add a little strategy for you. So the strategy works for me. Whatever it takes to win you know. thats how it is in real tournaments if you played one.
> 
> 
> 
> online doesn't matter though.
> 
> people take this game too seriously at times......what happened to having fun?
Click to expand...

fine lets play a free for all then I don't care. like I said to rust if its one on one then I'm going to be competitive.


----------



## Rust

I've won tournaments lol

Yeah, but these are friendlies, not tournament matches.  They're just for kicks and giggles.  I don't even try unless there's something on the line usually, I just play a watered down version of my tourney play =[

Besides, I don't believe anyone should take lag infected matches seriously.  The ones we had the other day after you cleaned your disc or whatever were fine, but these ones.  Not fine </3


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> I've won tournaments lol
> 
> Yeah, but these are friendlies, not tournament matches.  They're just for kicks and giggles.  I don't even try unless there's something on the line usually, I just play a watered down version of my tourney play =[
> 
> Besides, I don't believe anyone should take lag infected matches seriously.  The ones we had the other day after you cleaned your disc or whatever were fine, but these ones.  Not fine </3


yea I know. they're usually not laggy in the morning. plus last match was fine with me to be honest. We'll play later on then. but this time you have to host because it seems ;ike you have a better connection.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey rust sorry I made you mad but, thats how we play now a days. we try figure out someone's weak spot like that. I figured out that everytime I approach you always shield grab me anyways. So decided to add a little strategy for you. So the strategy works for me. Whatever it takes to win you know. thats how it is in real tournaments if you played one.
> 
> 
> 
> online doesn't matter though.
> 
> people take this game too seriously at times......what happened to having fun?
Click to expand...

Fun was raeped when someone said, "Stop Dairing me, man!"
Basically, Brawl lingo and your competitiveness killed one of the best series evar.


----------



## Rust

It'll have to be after I get back from work, then.  I'll be back about 8:30 Eastern if anyone wants to play


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?


Pikmin.


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> It'll have to be after I get back from work, then.  I'll be back about 8:30 Eastern if anyone wants to play


alright thats fine with me.


----------



## SSK009

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> Pikmin.
Click to expand...

silverstorms lets brawl I want to brawl for your spot it has to best out of 5.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> Pikmin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silverstorms lets brawl I want to brawl for your spot it has to best out of 5.
Click to expand...

hes not going to do it, i tried it last time :/


----------



## SSK009

dammit I want to brawl someone.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> dammit I want to brawl someone.


me 2 :'( and now im bored as hell cuz im at my cuzins n he had to leave 4 2days


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> Pikmin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silverstorms lets brawl I want to brawl for your spot it has to best out of 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not going to do it, i tried it last time :/
Click to expand...

Tried what?

Why would you challenge me for my spot when you're higher than me?


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a better game? pikmin new play or the conduit?
> 
> 
> 
> Pikmin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silverstorms lets brawl I want to brawl for your spot it has to best out of 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not going to do it, i tried it last time :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried what?
> 
> Why would you challenge me for my spot when you're higher than me?
Click to expand...

b4, wen i wuznt on the top


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh play Horus please.


----------



## Cyber85

silver i will try my best to play kilex today its that i should have already advanced when he wasnt there and you and me were suppose to do our matches


----------



## Silverstorms

You don't understand. Starting tomorrow, I'm going on holiday for two weeks.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You don't understand. Starting tomorrow, I'm going on holiday for two weeks.


Come back... silvah, Silvah, SIIILLLLLLLVAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand. Starting tomorrow, I'm going on holiday for two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Come back... silvah, Silvah, SIIILLLLLLLVAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!
Click to expand...

<big><big><big>NOOOOOOOOOOO</big></big></big>OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO<small><small>OOOOOOOOOOOOO</small></small>.........


----------



## John102

yeah, guys, I won't be able to brawl starting tomorrow also, so I need to get this done TONIGHT!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> yeah, guys, I won't be able to brawl starting tomorrow also, so I need to get this done TONIGHT!


i thought you werent going on vacation this year.

btw, silver: I'm guessing then that you won't brawl me in the tourney?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, guys, I won't be able to brawl starting tomorrow also, so I need to get this done TONIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you werent going on vacation this year.
> 
> btw, silver: I'm guessing then that you won't brawl me in the tourney?
Click to expand...

I have to go to my sisters softball tourney which is going to last until Thursday.

=/


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, guys, I won't be able to brawl starting tomorrow also, so I need to get this done TONIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you werent going on vacation this year.
> 
> btw, silver: I'm guessing then that you won't brawl me in the tourney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to go to my sisters softball tourney which is going to last until Thursday.
> 
> =/
Click to expand...

you mean free travel for your sister? *mutters*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, guys, I won't be able to brawl starting tomorrow also, so I need to get this done TONIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you werent going on vacation this year.
> 
> btw, silver: I'm guessing then that you won't brawl me in the tourney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to go to my sisters softball tourney which is going to last until Thursday.
> 
> =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean free travel for your sister? *mutters*
Click to expand...

ryudo_dragoon  watches mike while he mutters and tries his best to look as creepy as Hub. : ' D


----------



## Tidus Strife

I wish I was at Genesis right now.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You don't understand. Starting tomorrow, I'm going on holiday for two weeks.


ok so if your going on holiday then ...


----------



## Rust

This is never going to finish, is it ;_;


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> This is never going to finish, is it ;_;


well, yeah, it will. im guessing that trela will take charge after silver or something.


----------



## Rust

Well that's good at least.  Now where's SSK, I do believe I owe him some Brawls >=]


----------



## Cyber85

Rust said:
			
		

> Well that's good at least.  Now where's SSK, I do believe I owe him some Brawls >=]


hey rust if you want you can sign up here its another brawl site ssk is sometimes on it http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


----------



## SSK009

alright I'm here


----------



## Rust

Ten minutes


----------



## Cyber85

SSK009 said:
			
		

> alright I'm here


ssk your back


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> Ten minutes


rust I think I'll brawl you tommorow. Right now I'm really sore when I came from football practice and umm. I CAN'T MOVE MY FINGERS LOL.


----------



## Rust

Awww ;_;

Anyone else, then? =[


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> Awww ;_;
> 
> Anyone else, then? =[


Hey rust can you do a me favor can you brawl Cyber for me because I'm really trying to help him out with his Lucario.


----------



## Rust

But I don't even play Lucario, lol

I can direct him to a kickass Fox player, though =]


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> But I don't even play Lucario, lol
> 
> I can direct him to a kickass Fox player, though =]


No I mean just brawl him. That way he knows how it feels to play against someone experiance, then he will start getting better. you ever heard of the term "you have to fall before you can progress" well this is what he needs right now. So please for me and him.


----------



## Rust

He hasn't said anything yet lol

And just send him to AiB.  There's plenty to lose and win against, there =]


----------



## djman900

wow i just fell asleep for 2 hours and left all the stuff on the comp. running not tht its on topic but it felt like it needed to be said


----------



## SSK009

Rust said:
			
		

> He hasn't said anything yet lol
> 
> And just send him to AiB.  There's plenty to lose and win against, there =]


I'm doing the request for him. So please brawl him.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't said anything yet lol
> 
> And just send him to AiB.  There's plenty to lose and win against, there =]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the request for him. So please brawl him.
Click to expand...

ur fingers are hurtng but u seem to be typing :S


----------



## SSK009

djman900 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't said anything yet lol
> 
> And just send him to AiB.  There's plenty to lose and win against, there =]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the request for him. So please brawl him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur fingers are hurtng but u seem to be typing :S
Click to expand...

I have my girlfriend typing it for me quick.


----------



## Cyber85

yo rust ready to brawl?


----------



## Rust

Sure, make a room.  Use the rules at the beginning of this thread.

I'm about to break  you =]


----------



## Cyber85

alright rust i made the room but im playing with my lucario in training so i suck


----------



## Rust

Ugh, my internet is showing no one online ;_;

I want to see your Fox again first, since I think he's your main, then your Lucario. k? =]


----------



## John102

i'll brawl someone.


----------



## Cyber85

Rust said:
			
		

> Ugh, my internet is showing no one online ;_;
> 
> I want to see your Fox again first, since I think he's your main, then your Lucario. k? =]


:[ ok but lucario is my new main so fox first


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, my internet is showing no one online ;_;
> 
> I want to see your Fox again first, since I think he's your main, then your Lucario. k? =]
> 
> 
> 
> :[ ok but lucario is my new main so fox first
Click to expand...

if you guys can't get it working I'll break cyber =D


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, my internet is showing no one online ;_;
> 
> I want to see your Fox again first, since I think he's your main, then your Lucario. k? =]
> 
> 
> 
> :[ ok but lucario is my new main so fox first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you guys can't get it working I'll break cyber =D
Click to expand...

i wanna see you try lol you probably will my lucario sucks i still need training


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, my internet is showing no one online ;_;
> 
> I want to see your Fox again first, since I think he's your main, then your Lucario. k? =]
> 
> 
> 
> :[ ok but lucario is my new main so fox first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you guys can't get it working I'll break cyber =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna see you try lol you probably will my lucario sucks i still need training
Click to expand...

why am I always underestimated?

I CHALLENGE YOU TO A GAME OF SMASH BROTHERS!
NO ITEMS!
SPACE ANIMALS ONLY!
FINAL DESTINATION!


----------



## Rust

I would say stick with Fox and stop being unpredictable with his Usmash, and learn to gimp, and learn Utilt combos

But your Fox >>> Lucario =/


----------



## Cyber85

ggz rust thanks for the compliment BUT lucario is my new main in training

john whts your fc mine is in spoiler.


----------



## Rust

If you insist.  I just like you better with Fox than Lucario lol

That could just be me, night all =]


----------



## Cyber85

Rust said:
			
		

> If you insist.  I just like you better with Fox than Lucario lol
> 
> That could just be me, night all =]


thanks


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you insist.  I just like you better with Fox than Lucario lol
> 
> That could just be me, night all =]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

mines in the spoiler too.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you insist.  I just like you better with Fox than Lucario lol
> 
> That could just be me, night all =]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mines in the spoiler too.
Click to expand...

done and done you host john dont worry you'll beat my lucario but maybe not my fox


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you insist.  I just like you better with Fox than Lucario lol
> 
> That could just be me, night all =]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mines in the spoiler too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> done and done you host john dont worry you'll beat my lucario but maybe not my fox
Click to expand...

ok. i still need to add you, so take your time.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you insist.  I just like you better with Fox than Lucario lol
> 
> That could just be me, night all =]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mines in the spoiler too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> done and done you host john dont worry you'll beat my lucario but maybe not my fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. i still need to add you, so take your time.
Click to expand...

time for what


----------



## SSK009

yo cawfey wat up my bajeezy


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

GOOD EVENING!


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> GOOD EVENING!


so hows your wife.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Lighting candles that release sexy aromas and preparing champaigne.

....I wish.

Nah, but whats up?


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lighting candles that release sexy aromas and preparing champaigne.
> 
> ....I wish.
> 
> Nah, but whats up?


nothing much just wondering how she is you know.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah, cuz everyone's gotta be up to speed on what Jennifer is doing, huh?


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah, cuz everyone's gotta be up to speed on what Jennifer is doing, huh?


hell yea especially when I love her. I would F*** the crap out of her.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Haha too bad already have!  But yeah she's so damn hot.


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Haha too bad already have!  But yeah she's so damn hot.


stop stealing what I said to you yesterday.lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Well she's MY WIFE so its only natural i have already, lol.   

Haha my actual gf would be so upset with me


----------



## Cyber85

GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well she's MY WIFE so its only natural i have already, lol.
> 
> Haha my actual gf would be so upset with me


yea I know mines too. lol


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little


lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-

next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r 

but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well she's MY WIFE so its only natural i have already, lol.
> 
> Haha my actual gf would be so upset with me


im with your wife right now >.>


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

NO JOHN GO *censored.3.0* YOURSELF 

JENNIFER IS MINE DAMMIT


----------



## SSK009

john102 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well she's MY WIFE so its only natural i have already, lol.
> 
> Haha my actual gf would be so upset with me
> 
> 
> 
> im with your wife right now >.>
Click to expand...

what are you talking about she's right here laying on my bed.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

thanks that means alot to me at least your not mean like horus

*checks for horus so no stabbing happens*


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks that means alot to me at least your not mean like horus
> 
> *checks for horus so no stabbing happens*
Click to expand...

lol, you need to learn to get out of those lasers way, i got like 40% off you with mah laser sapm. XD


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I hate you all cuz she's still lighting candles at my place so clearly you're lying.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks that means alot to me at least your not mean like horus
> 
> *checks for horus so no stabbing happens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, you need to learn to get out of those lasers way, i got like 40% off you with mah laser sapm. XD
Click to expand...

i know dam lasers


----------



## SSK009

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I hate you all cuz she's still lighting candles at my place so clearly you're lying.


what are you talking about thats probably MJ. If he was still alive. I love his music though.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I hate you all cuz she's still lighting candles at my place so clearly you're lying.


*realization hits*

wait, coffeh, that ssk lighting the candles, you on the bed, and I'm by the dresser.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

HOLY *censored.3.0*

I'M GAY WITH A THREESOME THAT DOESN'T INCLUDE JENNIFER!


----------



## SSK009

john102 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you all cuz she's still lighting candles at my place so clearly you're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> *realization hits*
> 
> wait, coffeh, that ssk lighting the candles, you on the bed, and I'm by the dresser.
Click to expand...

why are we all fighting about this girl. you know we could share right.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*
> 
> I'M GAY WITH A THREESOME THAT DOESN'T INCLUDE JENNIFER!


NOOOOO JENNIFER WHERE ARE YOU!!

*goes to wash away sorrows at a strip club*

ohey Jennifer.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.3.0*
> 
> I'M GAY WITH A THREESOME THAT DOESN'T INCLUDE JENNIFER!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO JENNIFER WHERE ARE YOU!!
> 
> *goes to wash away sorrows at a strip club*
> 
> ohey Jennifer.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.

Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
Click to expand...

hey hey hey relax


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hey hey relax
Click to expand...

What?

I'm just saying Marth is easy to gimp with. And it's true.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hey hey relax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> I'm just saying Marth is easy to gimp with. And it's true.
Click to expand...

yea it is pretty esy


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hey hey relax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> I'm just saying Marth is easy to gimp with. And it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea it is pretty esy
Click to expand...

Do you even play Marth?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
Click to expand...

i can never consistently get a footstool down so I usually ignore anything to do with it, although there is a nice little wolf combo I saw on youtube that uses a footstool.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can never consistently get a footstool down so I usually ignore anything to do with it, although there is a nice little wolf combo I saw on youtube that uses a footstool.
Click to expand...

Footstool hates me too.

Oh well, I'm getting better at spacing the Dair now.

Some of the IC CG involve footstooling. They look so annoying.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz john your really good but my lucario wasnt on his best today plus he sucks a little
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol, i was just playin all those matches. And practicing gimping fox which I suck at -.-
> 
> next time use moar fox, I need to practice mah gimping skills :r
> 
> but yeah, those were fun matches, I think you're on your way  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can never consistently get a footstool down so I usually ignore anything to do with it, although there is a nice little wolf combo I saw on youtube that uses a footstool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Footstool hates me too.
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting better at spacing the Dair now.
> 
> Some of the IC CG involve footstooling. They look so annoying.
Click to expand...

yeah, whenever I see a good IC I just give up, there's like no hope for wolf unless you play VERY conservatively, which I don't have the patience for.  :X


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Marth lately. Gimping is so damn easy.
> 
> Dair is kinda hard though. Footstool > Dair works quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can never consistently get a footstool down so I usually ignore anything to do with it, although there is a nice little wolf combo I saw on youtube that uses a footstool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Footstool hates me too.
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting better at spacing the Dair now.
> 
> Some of the IC CG involve footstooling. They look so annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, whenever I see a good IC I just give up, there's like no hope for wolf unless you play VERY conservatively, which I don't have the patience for.  :X
Click to expand...

I hate IC.

Thank god Marth is good against them.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i can never consistently get a footstool down so I usually ignore anything to do with it, although there is a nice little wolf combo I saw on youtube that uses a footstool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Footstool hates me too.
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting better at spacing the Dair now.
> 
> Some of the IC CG involve footstooling. They look so annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, whenever I see a good IC I just give up, there's like no hope for wolf unless you play VERY conservatively, which I don't have the patience for.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate IC.
> 
> Thank god Marth is good against them.
Click to expand...

I thought you didnt mind ice climbers, eh? anyhoo, since youre leaving and so is john, should the tourney just like disqualify you guys or something?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Footstool hates me too.
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting better at spacing the Dair now.
> 
> Some of the IC CG involve footstooling. They look so annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, whenever I see a good IC I just give up, there's like no hope for wolf unless you play VERY conservatively, which I don't have the patience for.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate IC.
> 
> Thank god Marth is good against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you didnt mind ice climbers, eh? anyhoo, since youre leaving and so is john, should the tourney just like disqualify you guys or something?
Click to expand...

I don't mind _your_ IC.

No offense, but you kinda suck with them.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, whenever I see a good IC I just give up, there's like no hope for wolf unless you play VERY conservatively, which I don't have the patience for.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate IC.
> 
> Thank god Marth is good against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you didnt mind ice climbers, eh? anyhoo, since youre leaving and so is john, should the tourney just like disqualify you guys or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind _your_ IC.
> 
> No offense, but you kinda suck with them.
Click to expand...

yep, i know, but still, what about the tourney?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I hate IC.
> 
> Thank god Marth is good against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you didnt mind ice climbers, eh? anyhoo, since youre leaving and so is john, should the tourney just like disqualify you guys or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind _your_ IC.
> 
> No offense, but you kinda suck with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i know, but still, what about the tourney?
Click to expand...

I.....I don't know.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you didnt mind ice climbers, eh? anyhoo, since youre leaving and so is john, should the tourney just like disqualify you guys or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind _your_ IC.
> 
> No offense, but you kinda suck with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i know, but still, what about the tourney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I.....I don't know.
Click to expand...

>_>
so are we supposed to wait two weeks for you?


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIm00tNHZlg&NR=1

Owned by Ken.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Lol found Jennifer at a strip club? :/ 

Gosh I'm not even talking about Brawl anymore on this topic.


----------



## Hub12

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol found Jennifer at a strip club? :/
> 
> Gosh I'm not even talking about Brawl anymore on this topic.


Condoms eh?

lol wtf


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol found Jennifer at a strip club? :/
> 
> Gosh I'm not even talking about Brawl anymore on this topic.


But you must talk about brawl!

You must!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Here's to hoping IC and Gaymanwatch don't come back to the next SSB!


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping IC and Gaymanwatch don't come back to the next SSB!


Come on Nintendo.....

Let them die....


----------



## Kanye Omari West

^5 silver!


----------



## Hub12

Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

I can't get on my wii atm.

I'm packing.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I can't get on my wii atm.
> 
> I'm packing.


Lawl, So am I. But I can still get on Brawl.

When you leaving?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get on my wii atm.
> 
> I'm packing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl, So am I. But I can still get on Brawl.
> 
> When you leaving?
Click to expand...

Later today.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get on my wii atm.
> 
> I'm packing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl, So am I. But I can still get on Brawl.
> 
> When you leaving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later today.
Click to expand...

For how long?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get on my wii atm.
> 
> I'm packing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl, So am I. But I can still get on Brawl.
> 
> When you leaving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For how long?
Click to expand...

Two weeks.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get on my wii atm.
> 
> I'm packing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl, So am I. But I can still get on Brawl.
> 
> When you leaving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For how long?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two weeks.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm leaving on the 14th...


----------



## Silverstorms

Have fun with that.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Have fun with that.


For two months....


With barely any wifi or internet....


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with that.
> 
> 
> 
> For two months....
> 
> 
> With barely any wifi or internet....
Click to expand...

Have fun!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with that.
> 
> 
> 
> For two months....
> 
> 
> With barely any wifi or internet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun!
Click to expand...

Be quiet. D:<

Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Still can't get on wii.....


----------



## Hub12

FGSFDA


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol Hub.

Have fun with no brawl.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lol Hub.
> 
> Have fun with no brawl.


FGSFDA

What, You won't have brawl either. >


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub+No Brawl Wi-fi nor internet= GET TO THE *censored.3.0*ING CHOPPER NOW.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub+No Brawl Wi-fi nor internet= GET TO THE *censored.3.0*ING CHOPPER NOW.


wat


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hub.
> 
> Have fun with no brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> FGSFDA
> 
> What, You won't have brawl either. >
Click to expand...

For two weeks.

Have fun for two months,


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hub.
> 
> Have fun with no brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> FGSFDA
> 
> What, You won't have brawl either. >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For two weeks.
> 
> Have fun for two months,
Click to expand...

...

fgsfda

*censored.3.0* you,.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hub.
> 
> Have fun with no brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> FGSFDA
> 
> What, You won't have brawl either. >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For two weeks.
> 
> Have fun for two months,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> fgsfda
> 
> *censored.3.0* you,.
Click to expand...

Have fun.

I wish I was here to see you leave  :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub+No Brawl Wi-fi nor internet= GET TO THE *censored.3.0*ING CHOPPER NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

you is go insane.

i will haz my wii once i go on vacation, and i'll probably use the AOSS setup with my aunt's router ;p


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hub.
> 
> Have fun with no brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> FGSFDA
> 
> What, You won't have brawl either. >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For two weeks.
> 
> Have fun for two months,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> fgsfda
> 
> *censored.3.0* you,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> I wish I was here to see you leave  :'(
Click to expand...

SAHDDUP


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> For two weeks.
> 
> Have fun for two months,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> fgsfda
> 
> *censored.3.0* you,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> I wish I was here to see you leave  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAHDDUP
Click to expand...

Make me, nub.


----------



## djman900

not to sound like a noob but wth is gimping?


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> not to sound like a noob but wth is gimping?


Lolol.

Google it.


----------



## djman900

oooo killing at a very low percentage thnx for telling me tht storm and NOT making me go on google :/


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> oooo killing at a very low percentage thnx for telling me tht storm and NOT making me go on google :/


No....

No....

That's not what gimping means.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo killing at a very low percentage thnx for telling me tht storm and NOT making me go on google :/
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> No....
> 
> That's not what gimping means.
Click to expand...

then wut is it? thts wut 3 different websites said culd ya be a doll n tell me ?


----------



## smasher

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo killing at a very low percentage thnx for telling me tht storm and NOT making me go on google :/
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> No....
> 
> That's not what gimping means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then wut is it? thts wut 3 different websites said culd ya be a doll n tell me ?
Click to expand...

you were right. it is low percentage killing


----------



## Silverstorms

smasher said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo killing at a very low percentage thnx for telling me tht storm and NOT making me go on google :/
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> No....
> 
> That's not what gimping means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then wut is it? thts wut 3 different websites said culd ya be a doll n tell me ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were right. it is low percentage killing
Click to expand...

No. That's Melee gimping. 

Gimping in brawl is simply preventing your opponent from recovering.


----------



## djman900

like from getting on the edge?


----------



## smasher

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo killing at a very low percentage thnx for telling me tht storm and NOT making me go on google :/
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> No....
> 
> That's not what gimping means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then wut is it? thts wut 3 different websites said culd ya be a doll n tell me ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were right. it is low percentage killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That's Melee gimping.
> 
> Gimping in brawl is simply preventing your opponent from recovering.
Click to expand...

no, google it.


----------



## Silverstorms

smasher said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then wut is it? thts wut 3 different websites said culd ya be a doll n tell me ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were right. it is low percentage killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That's Melee gimping.
> 
> Gimping in brawl is simply preventing your opponent from recovering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, google it.
Click to expand...

Yes, TOTALLY believe the melee sub-article on Smashwiki.


----------



## smasher

A gimp kill is a very low-percent kill that can put a really large swing on the outcome of a match.


----------



## Silverstorms

smasher said:
			
		

> A gimp kill is a very low-percent kill that can put a really large swing on the outcome of a match.


Yes. You just copy and pasted from the very article I just mentioned.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## smasher

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gimp kill is a very low-percent kill that can put a really large swing on the outcome of a match.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You just copy and pasted from the very article I just mentioned.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
Click to expand...

Yep, there is your proof, i am right.


----------



## Silverstorms

smasher said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gimp kill is a very low-percent kill that can put a really large swing on the outcome of a match.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You just copy and pasted from the very article I just mentioned.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there is your proof, i am right.
Click to expand...

Lmao.

Learn to read plz.


----------



## smasher

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gimp kill is a very low-percent kill that can put a really large swing on the outcome of a match.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You just copy and pasted from the very article I just mentioned.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there is your proof, i am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> Learn to read plz.
Click to expand...

I am right.......


----------



## djman900

like recovering from edge!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Silverstorms

smasher said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gimp kill is a very low-percent kill that can put a really large swing on the outcome of a match.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You just copy and pasted from the very article I just mentioned.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there is your proof, i am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> Learn to read plz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right.......
Click to expand...

No you're not.

According to your definition, I can tipper Marth's Fsmash on MK and kill him at 30% on Delfinio Plaza and be a gimp.

It's not.

Gimp means to make worse. You worsen your opponents recovery. You gimp them.


----------



## smasher

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there is your proof, i am right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> Learn to read plz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not.
> 
> According to your definition, I can tipper Marth's Fsmash on MK and kill him at 30% on Delfinio Plaza and be a gimp.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Gimp means to make worse. You worsen your opponents recovery. You gimp them.
Click to expand...

We were both right, then.


----------



## Silverstorms

smasher said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> Learn to read plz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not.
> 
> According to your definition, I can tipper Marth's Fsmash on MK and kill him at 30% on Delfinio Plaza and be a gimp.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Gimp means to make worse. You worsen your opponents recovery. You gimp them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were both right, then.
Click to expand...

No they're not.

Do you even understand what the point I'm trying to make?


----------



## djman900

djman900 said:
			
		

> like recovering from edge!?!?!?!?!


 .


----------



## Rockman!

Would anyone like to brawl?


----------



## Rust

Gimping is simply making it so the opponent has no options for returning on stage.  It can be anything from spiking, to edgehogging their recovery, to interrupting their recovery with an attack.  If your opponent dies, then it's a gimp.  

Just don't get gimped yourself


----------



## John102

hey guys , I'm at the hotels computer right now, which sucks. =/

I brought my wii, but unfortunately my parents are too cheap to pay for wifi, so, yeah....


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> hey guys , I'm at the hotels computer right now, which sucks. =/
> 
> I brought my wii, but unfortunately my parents are too cheap to pay for wifi, so, yeah....


lol


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hey hey hey relax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> I'm just saying Marth is easy to gimp with. And it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea it is pretty esy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even play Marth?
Click to expand...

i used to main marth actually


----------



## djman900

i used to main ike, i wuz a beast with him


----------



## Cyber85

djman900 said:
			
		

> i used to main ike, i wuz a beast with him


ike is pretty good but hes slow :[


----------



## djman900

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to main ike, i wuz a beast with him
> 
> 
> 
> ike is pretty good but hes slow :[
Click to expand...

yea, i stopped playin wit him cuz i wanted to learn more about diddy


----------



## Trela

Ugh.

*is mad because is to poor for Genesis*

Wish I could've gone. There is only 1 actual Lucario main there 

So, what's been going on with the Tournament?


----------



## Cyber85

djman900 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to main ike, i wuz a beast with him
> 
> 
> 
> ike is pretty good but hes slow :[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, i stopped playin wit him cuz i wanted to learn more about diddy
Click to expand...

i hate your diddy >:[


----------



## bcb

I am on the list of those who have beaten Trela's Diddy. 

Doesn't Green Greens count? xD


----------



## djman900

i almost beat trelas diddy with mine


----------



## Rust

I want to Brawl someone but there's not many on =[


----------



## Cyber85

Rust said:
			
		

> I want to Brawl someone but there's not many on =[


i'll brawl you


----------



## Hub12

I hope you all make me a goodbye party.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I hope you all make me a goodbye party.


ur leavin? :S


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I hope you all make me a goodbye party.


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaNO..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I hope you all make me a goodbye party.


No, we make a GTFO party and have a party after you go. =D

Kk Hub.


----------



## Rockman!

Trela said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> 
> *is mad because is to poor for Genesis*
> 
> Wish I could've gone. There is only 1 actual Lucario main there
> 
> So, what's been going on with the Tournament?


Are you kidding me?

I main Lucario too!
But I always use the Silver one.


----------



## Rust

Rockman play? :3


----------



## Rockman!

Rust, I'm adding you now.


----------



## Rockman!

Rust, I'll brawl you right after two matches with my other friend.

Okay?


----------



## Rust

Alright, adding you now and I'll have a room open by the time you're done ^_^


----------



## Rockman!

Rust said:
			
		

> Alright, adding you now and I'll have a room open by the time you're done ^_^


THX


----------



## djman900

is rockman ne good?


----------



## Rust

Still waiting :3


----------



## Rockman!

Be right there Rust.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all make me a goodbye party.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we make a GTFO party and have a party after you go. =D
> 
> Kk Hub.
Click to expand...

D_D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all make me a goodbye party.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we make a GTFO party and have a party after you go. =D
> 
> Kk Hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D_D
Click to expand...

Wut? :0


----------



## Horus

OH THANK GOD I'M UNBANNED


After a week I still haven't made Silver`s Dittos :3

Tell me what I missed :l


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> OH THANK GOD I'M UNBANNED
> 
> 
> After a week I still haven't made Silver`s Dittos :3
> 
> Tell me what I missed :l


yay horus is back


----------



## Rockman!

Who was I brawling last night?

I know Hub was there ... and someone named Sam.


----------



## Hub12

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Who was I brawling last night?
> 
> I know Hub was there ... and someone named Sam.


Cha cha~ : D


ololololo

You didn't do the themes right. D:<


----------



## John102

ok, first off, me and silver SHOULD NOT get disqualified from this tourney, because it's not our fault yoll didn't get your matches done, secondly, we can't ccontrol when we leave for vacation or something. What I would suggest, is that everyone on the top part of the bracket get their matches done, me and silver are on the bottom, so yoll can at least get your matches done and be ready for me and silver when we get back.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> ok, first off, me and silver SHOULD NOT get disqualified from this tourney, because it's not our fault yoll didn't get your matches done, secondly, we can't ccontrol when we leave for vacation or something. What I would suggest, is that everyone on the top part of the bracket get their matches done, me and silver are on the bottom, so yoll can at least get your matches done and be ready for me and silver when we get back.


yea and im comming back tomar- dang it!!!!! no tourney for me :'(


----------



## SSK009

Hey guys I'm back. I was just watching the UFC fight yesterday.


----------



## Trela

*has been looking at Genesis updates*

Sweet. Dojo called Santi and told him how they (him and UTD Zac) were doing. They 2-0ed M2K and Fiction and are now in winner's Finals and have to play Sean and Ally.

Texas might have this! Also, about every player from Texas that signed up for Brawl Singles made it out of pools 

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

...But I like Fiction.  He mains Wario.

I heard FOW 2-0'd all pools and M2K lost one!


----------



## Trela

Yeah lol FOW 2-0ed Lain's DDD 

There was only one Lucario that got out of pools: Rayku. His Lucario is good D:


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> *has been looking at Genesis updates*
> 
> Sweet. Dojo called Santi and told him how they (him and UTD Zac) were doing. They 2-0ed M2K and Fiction and are now in winner's Finals and have to play Sean and Ally.
> 
> Texas might have this! Also, about every player from Texas that signed up for Brawl Singles made it out of pools
> 
> =Trela=


Is Sethlon in Genesis?


----------



## Trela

Yeah. Sethlon made it outta pools


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Sethlon made it outta pools


With Falco? 

I love him, just the way he plays Falco is awesome


----------



## bcb

How well do you have to do to pass pools? Not that I would...


----------



## Trela

Sethlon had to play Inui in Singles. I dunno what happened though 

bcb: Top 3 advance into the bracket. I'm not sure if they went with the "2 rounds of pools" thingy though.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Sethlon had to play Inui in Singles. I dunno what happened though
> 
> bcb: Top 3 advance into the bracket. I'm not sure if they went with the "2 rounds of pools" thingy though.


Uhh... Dang.


----------



## Rockman!

Why do I suck so much ...

The only characters I'm good with are Zelda, Dedede and Lucario.


----------



## cornymikey

I just got pikmin and its really fun.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I just got pikmin and its really fun.


Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3

screw the Conduit


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
Click to expand...

No u.
Tcon bee funz.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
Click to expand...

I want there to be grand theft auto 4 for wii.


----------



## Rockman!

Grand theft auto for wii?

It'll happen ...


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No u.
> Tcon bee funz.
Click to expand...

Lies

Halo r kewl


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want there to be grand theft auto 4 for wii.
Click to expand...

do u hav a 360 or ps3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No u.
> Tcon bee funz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies
> 
> Halo r kewl
Click to expand...

Haxxx.

Tcon be coolor.


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want there to be grand theft auto 4 for wii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do u hav a 360 or ps3
Click to expand...

nope, cause I'm lame.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got pikmin and its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm saving for a Xbox just for Halo :3
> 
> screw the Conduit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No u.
> Tcon bee funz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies
> 
> Halo r kewl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haxxx.
> 
> Tcon be coolor.
Click to expand...

Can you wear a sword in the Conduit? I didn't think so


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No u.
> Tcon bee funz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies
> 
> Halo r kewl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haxxx.
> 
> Tcon be coolor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you wear a sword in the Conduit? I didn't think so
Click to expand...

But you can fist someone to death. ;D


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lies
> 
> Halo r kewl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haxxx.
> 
> Tcon be coolor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you wear a sword in the Conduit? I didn't think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you can fist someone to death. ;D
Click to expand...

Halo has plasma grenades.
Owned


----------



## SSK009

well which has the best view of the screen with Motion controllers. Yea thought so the Conduit is better than Halo. Halo is already old. I fyou like Halo so much then retire with it then. lol


----------



## bcb

I now have a second controller for when I use Snake or Samus. (Not sure if I should use Ness with this though)


----------



## Lute

sorry guys, i got blazblue and have been playing it a lot recently :3


----------



## Joe

BrawlBrawlBrawl<3


----------



## MygL

NVM, figured it out.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haxxx.
> 
> Tcon be coolor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you wear a sword in the Conduit? I didn't think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you can fist someone to death. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halo has plasma grenades.
> Owned
Click to expand...

No, it has sticky radiation grenades.
Burned.


----------



## bcb

FOW lost to Judge in winner's bracket, and Mike Haze in loser's. Which makes him tied for 33rd, he only beat two people in the brackets.


----------



## Trela

Genesis was awesome.

Ally won Brawl.

Mango didnt let Armada win and won Melee.

It was good stuff. The videos are gonna be amazing!


----------



## Slido

Ok, so ive been gone for awhile no doubt. Is this tourny still going on? If so who am I playing next, cuz I would really like to get this over with lol.


----------



## bcb

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/genesis-finals

Epic FINALS!


----------



## djman900

im going home 2marro so one word BRAWL!


----------



## Trela

Silver, when would you like to Brawl Kilex?

EDIT: Nvm. Imma go ahead and post again about the Tournament.


----------



## Trela

Ok. So I havent been very active lately, and this Tournament has been going really slow lately, so Imma go ahead and "try" to speed it up.

Here is the Pic for the latest up to date Bracket: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?24f9cfcdbc.gif

So right now, the current matches are:

*xYoh Vs. Horus* - Winner fights Slido
*Silver Vs. Kilex* - Winner fights John

.......Yeah. Lets try to get this Tournament over with people! Imma go ahead and tell you right now that I WILL NOT be around for the Loser's Finals. I'm leaving sometime this week, but I will return for my Grand Finals match and that's it. After that, I'm gone.

=Trela=


----------



## Rockman!

Trela I'm bored to death ...

Are you free at the moment?


----------



## Trela

Cant play Brawl rght now  my sis hogging the Wii again.


----------



## Rockman!

Trela said:
			
		

> Cant play Brawl rght now  my sis hogging the Wii again.


Another time maybe?

Hub is on but won't let me on.

My silver Lucario is hungry.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. So I havent been very active lately, and this Tournament has been going really slow lately, so Imma go ahead and "try" to speed it up.
> 
> Here is the Pic for the latest up to date Bracket: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?24f9cfcdbc.gif
> 
> So right now, the current matches are:
> 
> *xYoh Vs. Horus* - Winner fights Slido
> *Silver Vs. Kilex* - Winner fights John
> 
> .......Yeah. Lets try to get this Tournament over with people! Imma go ahead and tell you right now that I WILL NOT be around for the Loser's Finals. I'm leaving sometime this week, but I will return for my Grand Finals match and that's it. After that, I'm gone.
> 
> =Trela=


Gone forever? D:


----------



## Trela

Rock: Probably sometime tonight I can play 

Horus: Ewww no lol. I'll be gone for like 3 months or more though.


----------



## Hub12

Blah.

Well, Guys, I'm leaving to bed soon maybe and leaving tomorrow.

For two months.

O: Dun miss me too much kay? kay.


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. So I havent been very active lately, and this Tournament has been going really slow lately, so Imma go ahead and "try" to speed it up.
> 
> Here is the Pic for the latest up to date Bracket: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?24f9cfcdbc.gif
> 
> So right now, the current matches are:
> 
> *xYoh Vs. Horus* - Winner fights Slido
> *Silver Vs. Kilex* - Winner fights John
> 
> .......Yeah. Lets try to get this Tournament over with people! Imma go ahead and tell you right now that I WILL NOT be around for the Loser's Finals. I'm leaving sometime this week, but I will return for my Grand Finals match and that's it. After that, I'm gone.
> 
> =Trela=


will this mean i lose 2nd place :'(


----------



## Rockman!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Blah.
> 
> Well, Guys, I'm leaving to bed soon maybe and leaving tomorrow.
> 
> For two months.
> 
> O: Dun miss me too much kay? kay.


Where are you goin'!?

Trela: What time precisely? I have to get some sleep at 9:30 PM


----------



## Hub12

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah.
> 
> Well, Guys, I'm leaving to bed soon maybe and leaving tomorrow.
> 
> For two months.
> 
> O: Dun miss me too much kay? kay.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you goin'!?
> 
> Trela: What time precisely? I have to get some sleep at 9:30 PM
Click to expand...

I'm going to Nunya Island.

Nah, Joking.

I'm going to Japan, then Thailand.


----------



## Trela

Actually, I dunno what Imma do about Rankings. They'll still be updated and stuff when I leave (either I'll let someone make a new thread or I'll just logg on and edit it).

It's just that, DAMN, so many new players lol. I dunno HOW I'm gonna make an accurate list!

Hub: Dude, I'll miss you. We'll both be gone 

Rock: I can try in like an hour and 30 mins.

=Trela=


----------



## Rockman!

JAPAN!?

GET ME A SOUVENIR! PWEASE!?

Trela: Is tomorrow okay instead?


----------



## Horus

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO everyone is leaving D':

Atleast pick me up some hentai in Japan Hub <3


----------



## Trela

Yeah, tomorrow would be a lot better D:


----------



## Hub12

@ Trela: Yeah, Miss you two! xD

@Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD

@ Horus: ...I'll see want I can do... o-o

@ Everyone else that's not here: Bye everyone!!! I'll see you in two months or so. :3


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> @ Trela: Yeah, Miss you two! xD
> 
> @Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD
> 
> @ Horus: ...I'll see want I can do... o-o
> 
> @ Everyone else that's not here: Bye everyone!!! I'll see you in two months or so. :3


;D

What will I do for the next 2-80 months? :\


----------



## bcb

Frunz.

Brawling in tourneys is my main purpose! No other way have I had so much fun. Unless Upstate becomes tourney popular, I'm going to be lonely for a while. I'm feeling emo already.


----------



## Rockman!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> @Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD


A Pokemon plushie! Seriously! I want one!

I'll give you my address when you get back so you can send it to me!

FO SHIZZLE.


----------



## Hub12

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD
> 
> 
> 
> A Pokemon plushie! Seriously! I want one!
> 
> I'll give you my address when you get back so you can send it to me!
> 
> FO SHIZZLE.
Click to expand...

o______o

I remember getting a Piplup plushie from Japan...Ha.

I saw a Dialga, Palkia and Pikachu one too. O:


----------



## Rockman!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD
> 
> 
> 
> A Pokemon plushie! Seriously! I want one!
> 
> I'll give you my address when you get back so you can send it to me!
> 
> FO SHIZZLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o______o
> 
> I remember getting a Piplup plushie from Japan...Ha.
> 
> I saw a Dialga, Palkia and Pikachu one too. O:
Click to expand...

Get me a Notched Ear Pichu if you can!

Or Jirachi.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Hub12

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD
> 
> 
> 
> A Pokemon plushie! Seriously! I want one!
> 
> I'll give you my address when you get back so you can send it to me!
> 
> FO SHIZZLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o______o
> 
> I remember getting a Piplup plushie from Japan...Ha.
> 
> I saw a Dialga, Palkia and Pikachu one too. O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get me a Notched Ear Pichu if you can!
> 
> Or Jirachi.
> 
> I'm dead serious.
Click to expand...

o__________O

Oooookay then. o.o


----------



## Rockman!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rock: Whaddaya want? Pokemon dolls? xD Or Games that came out earlier? xD
> 
> 
> 
> A Pokemon plushie! Seriously! I want one!
> 
> I'll give you my address when you get back so you can send it to me!
> 
> FO SHIZZLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o______o
> 
> I remember getting a Piplup plushie from Japan...Ha.
> 
> I saw a Dialga, Palkia and Pikachu one too. O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get me a Notched Ear Pichu if you can!
> 
> Or Jirachi.
> 
> I'm dead serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o__________O
> 
> Oooookay then. o.o
Click to expand...

... What?

You think I'm joking ...?


----------



## bcb

Happy face, I'm going to this tourney.

 <--- Click


----------



## Rockman!

Trela, I'm free now.


----------



## Trela

All righty.

I'll make room.


----------



## John102

guys i'll be home tomorrow. =D


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> guys i'll be home tomorrow. =D


ill be home 2day 

@Trela, can i take NE1S spot for tourney?


----------



## Rockman!

Damn Trela, you were good.

But I beat you once.

: D


----------



## Trela

DJ: Maybe. I gotta talk to Silver though.

Rock: Pfft. Mario Bros. doesnt count!


----------



## cornymikey

silver is gone for like 2 weeks supposedly. So does that mean he gets disqualified?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> DJ: Maybe. I gotta talk to Silver though.
> 
> Rock: Pfft. Mario Bros. doesnt count!


Does too! I beat you there once too!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ: Maybe. I gotta talk to Silver though.
> 
> Rock: Pfft. Mario Bros. doesnt count!
> 
> 
> 
> Does too! I beat you there once too!
Click to expand...

youre going to a tourney where you have to pay a fee?  >_>

is there even a reward for winning? I didnt read the whole thing.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ: Maybe. I gotta talk to Silver though.
> 
> Rock: Pfft. Mario Bros. doesnt count!
> 
> 
> 
> Does too! I beat you there once too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre going to a tourney where you have to pay a fee?  >_>
> 
> is there even a reward for winning? I didnt read the whole thing.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure there is. But yeah, I really need the experience, and an overdose of friendlies non-wifi could totally make me better. Who knows, I may not even be the only Wario there.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ: Maybe. I gotta talk to Silver though.
> 
> Rock: Pfft. Mario Bros. doesnt count!
> 
> 
> 
> Does too! I beat you there once too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre going to a tourney where you have to pay a fee?  >_>
> 
> is there even a reward for winning? I didnt read the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is. But yeah, I really need the experience, and an overdose of friendlies non-wifi could totally make me better. Who knows, I may not even be the only Wario there.
Click to expand...

what if you go there and nobody brought a wii?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ: Maybe. I gotta talk to Silver though.
> 
> Rock: Pfft. Mario Bros. doesnt count!
> 
> 
> 
> Does too! I beat you there once too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre going to a tourney where you have to pay a fee?  >_>
> 
> is there even a reward for winning? I didnt read the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is. But yeah, I really need the experience, and an overdose of friendlies non-wifi could totally make me better. Who knows, I may not even be the only Wario there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if you go there and nobody brought a wii?
Click to expand...

I think people would talk about it ahead of time.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> youre going to a tourney where you have to pay a fee?  >_>
> 
> is there even a reward for winning? I didnt read the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is. But yeah, I really need the experience, and an overdose of friendlies non-wifi could totally make me better. Who knows, I may not even be the only Wario there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if you go there and nobody brought a wii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people would talk about it ahead of time.
Click to expand...

ok, well have fun and good luck!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is. But yeah, I really need the experience, and an overdose of friendlies non-wifi could totally make me better. Who knows, I may not even be the only Wario there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if you go there and nobody brought a wii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people would talk about it ahead of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well have fun and good luck!
Click to expand...

Kay I have 2 months for luck.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what if you go there and nobody brought a wii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people would talk about it ahead of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well have fun and good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay I have 2 months for luck.
Click to expand...

oh, well, practice with me? I need to lay off my pikmin game for a bit.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think people would talk about it ahead of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well have fun and good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay I have 2 months for luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, well, practice with me? I need to lay off my pikmin game for a bit.
Click to expand...

Not really. It's my sister's birthday, she has two friends over so I wanna stay as far away from her as possible.

And you should go to that tourney in Mineola or wherever! It's gonna have a live stream. :O


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok, well have fun and good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay I have 2 months for luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, well, practice with me? I need to lay off my pikmin game for a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. It's my sister's birthday, she has two friends over so I wanna stay as far away from her as possible.
> 
> And you should go to that tourney in Mineola or wherever! It's gonna have a live stream. :O
Click to expand...

ok then.

and is that in New York City?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Kay I have 2 months for luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, well, practice with me? I need to lay off my pikmin game for a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. It's my sister's birthday, she has two friends over so I wanna stay as far away from her as possible.
> 
> And you should go to that tourney in Mineola or wherever! It's gonna have a live stream. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok then.
> 
> and is that in New York City?
Click to expand...

Either in it or near it. Mineola.

I know it's on Long Island, but I'm not sure if it's in New York City. It may actually be out of the city, but near it. IDK.


----------



## bcb

They're gonna have Low Tier singles and doubles as well. o_o


http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=237785


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well, practice with me? I need to lay off my pikmin game for a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. It's my sister's birthday, she has two friends over so I wanna stay as far away from her as possible.
> 
> And you should go to that tourney in Mineola or wherever! It's gonna have a live stream. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok then.
> 
> and is that in New York City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either in it or near it. Mineola.
> 
> I know it's on Long Island, but I'm not sure if it's in New York City. It may actually be out of the city, but near it. IDK.
Click to expand...

long island?!? screw it then.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. It's my sister's birthday, she has two friends over so I wanna stay as far away from her as possible.
> 
> And you should go to that tourney in Mineola or wherever! It's gonna have a live stream. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok then.
> 
> and is that in New York City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either in it or near it. Mineola.
> 
> I know it's on Long Island, but I'm not sure if it's in New York City. It may actually be out of the city, but near it. IDK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> long island?!? screw it then.
Click to expand...

Actually, I checked a map and it said it was only 33 mins away.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok then.
> 
> and is that in New York City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either in it or near it. Mineola.
> 
> I know it's on Long Island, but I'm not sure if it's in New York City. It may actually be out of the city, but near it. IDK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> long island?!? screw it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I checked a map and it said it was only 33 mins away.
Click to expand...

well, that depends where in NYC. I live in manhattan and thats far away from long island.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Either in it or near it. Mineola.
> 
> I know it's on Long Island, but I'm not sure if it's in New York City. It may actually be out of the city, but near it. IDK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> long island?!? screw it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I checked a map and it said it was only 33 mins away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, that depends where in NYC. I live in manhattan and thats far away from long island.
Click to expand...

Still 33 mins.


----------



## SSK009

Hey whats up.


----------



## djman900

IM BAK NE1 WANA BRAWL 4 FUN??(HAVNT PLAYED INA WEEK OR 2)


----------



## Trela

Well....

Umm....

This Tournament isnt even moving.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Well....
> 
> Umm....
> 
> This Tournament isnt even moving.


maybe thats because silver and john arent here. 
btw, brawl? 


bcb, brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....
> 
> Umm....
> 
> This Tournament isnt even moving.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe thats because silver and john arent here.
> btw, brawl?
> 
> 
> bcb, brawl?
Click to expand...

No.  
:huh:


----------



## Trela

Well that sucks lol. 

*Forgot they weren't even here*

Seriously, I have short term memory loss. I forget everything that I'm doing or supposed to be doing ALL the time.


----------



## cornymikey

this thread is dead without all the tbt brawl regulars.


----------



## Trela

IK 

We can get the top side of the bracket done at least. Horus needs to fight xYoh, then winner plays Slido, then you Mike.

At least do something people!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> IK
> 
> We can get the top side of the bracket done at least. Horus needs to fight xYoh, then winner plays Slido, then you Mike.
> 
> At least do something people!


hmmm, well I havent seen xyoh or horus on much so...


----------



## John102

I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKK!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKK!


hey! finally, a brawl regular! wanna brawl in like 20 minutes?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> hey! finally, a brawl regular! wanna brawl in like 20 minutes?
Click to expand...

SURE!

except I wasn't on 6 minutes ago.  :r


----------



## Gnome

I lol'd at the fact that nobodies actually doing anything in the tourney.


----------



## John102

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I lol'd at the fact that nobodies actually doing anything in the tourney.


that's because me and silver went on vacation. 

im back, but silver has yet to return  :O


----------



## bcb

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I lol'd at the fact that nobodies actually doing anything in the tourney.


I would if I wasn't knocked out. 

It would be cool to try a triple bracket again, it'd be great for experimenting.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> hey! finally, a brawl regular! wanna brawl in like 20 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SURE!
> 
> except I wasn't on 6 minutes ago.  :r
Click to expand...

so how about in 10 minutes from now?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> hey! finally, a brawl regular! wanna brawl in like 20 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SURE!
> 
> except I wasn't on 6 minutes ago.  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how about in 10 minutes from now?
Click to expand...

sounds good, but I'll be a little rust, haven't played in over a week. :O 

lol at the wordplay.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> hey! finally, a brawl regular! wanna brawl in like 20 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SURE!
> 
> except I wasn't on 6 minutes ago.  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how about in 10 minutes from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good, but I'll be a little rust, haven't played in over a week. :O
> 
> lol at the wordplay.
Click to expand...

ok, then. I've been playing pikmin too, so I havent brawled in a few days.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> SURE!
> 
> except I wasn't on 6 minutes ago.  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how about in 10 minutes from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good, but I'll be a little rust, haven't played in over a week. :O
> 
> lol at the wordplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. I've been playing pikmin too, so I havent brawled in a few days.
Click to expand...

I TOLD YOU TO GET TCON!

MIKE YOU NOW FAIL!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so how about in 10 minutes from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good, but I'll be a little rust, haven't played in over a week. :O
> 
> lol at the wordplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then. I've been playing pikmin too, so I havent brawled in a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TOLD YOU TO GET TCON!
> 
> MIKE YOU NOW FAIL!
Click to expand...

too bad. Im going on brawl now


----------



## bcb

The Conduit with Wii Speak > Pikmin > The Conduit Alone

Still wondering what I should get though. I've got a summer job and my birthday's coming up, I have no idea what I'll do with the money. I might buy a PS3 but I'm not sure if it's worth it. If not I'll probably just get a Dazzle and maybe even Mother 3.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The Conduit with Wii Speak > Pikmin > The Conduit Alone
> 
> Still wondering what I should get though. I've got a summer job and my birthday's coming up, I have no idea what I'll do with the money. I might buy a PS3 but I'm not sure if it's worth it. If not I'll probably just get a Dazzle and maybe even Mother 3.


pikmin=$30
$30 < $50 =


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conduit with Wii Speak > Pikmin > The Conduit Alone
> 
> Still wondering what I should get though. I've got a summer job and my birthday's coming up, I have no idea what I'll do with the money. I might buy a PS3 but I'm not sure if it's worth it. If not I'll probably just get a Dazzle and maybe even Mother 3.
> 
> 
> 
> pikmin=$30
> $30 < $50 =
Click to expand...

Maybe I can get all three things.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conduit with Wii Speak > Pikmin > The Conduit Alone
> 
> Still wondering what I should get though. I've got a summer job and my birthday's coming up, I have no idea what I'll do with the money. I might buy a PS3 but I'm not sure if it's worth it. If not I'll probably just get a Dazzle and maybe even Mother 3.
> 
> 
> 
> pikmin=$30
> $30 < $50 =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I can get all three things.
Click to expand...

>_>


john, where are you?!? I'm online!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conduit with Wii Speak > Pikmin > The Conduit Alone
> 
> Still wondering what I should get though. I've got a summer job and my birthday's coming up, I have no idea what I'll do with the money. I might buy a PS3 but I'm not sure if it's worth it. If not I'll probably just get a Dazzle and maybe even Mother 3.
> 
> 
> 
> pikmin=$30
> $30 < $50 =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I can get all three things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> john, where are you?!? I'm online!
Click to expand...

sorry master, my other master told me to go unpack the car.


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conduit with Wii Speak > Pikmin > The Conduit Alone
> 
> Still wondering what I should get though. I've got a summer job and my birthday's coming up, I have no idea what I'll do with the money. I might buy a PS3 but I'm not sure if it's worth it. If not I'll probably just get a Dazzle and maybe even Mother 3.
> 
> 
> 
> pikmin=$30
> $30 < $50 =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I can get all three things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> john, where are you?!? I'm online!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry master, my other master told me to go unpack the car.
Click to expand...

BEEEEEEP!


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


MEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEE!
Click to expand...

ok, go online NAO. I will too.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, go online NAO. I will too.
Click to expand...

okkkk!


----------



## djman900

ne1 wana brawl in 4 hours?


----------



## bcb

...This sucks. I can't find a live stream for brawl's evo. Only SFIV.


----------



## Ricano

Horus wants you guys to know he is banned but can be found on AiB or Aim


----------



## cornymikey

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus wants you guys to know he is banned but can be found on AiB or Aim


ha, again!  B)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Tell him AiB sucks and Aim is trash.


----------



## SSK009

hey guys anyone want to brawl i haven't brawled in a while.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> hey guys anyone want to brawl i haven't brawled in a while.


sure f,c is 1290-0305-1358


----------



## bcb

:/ FOW beat Judge but lost to Bardull.

AND MIKE HAZE BEAT ALLY IN WINNER'S. o_o


----------



## chubsterr

is this tourney over? has it started? 261 pages is an awful lot..

anyone wana brawl?


----------



## Deleted User

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tell him AiB sucks and Aim is trash.


NO YOUR TRASH 


Hi Mikey


----------



## cornymikey

BAWS said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him AiB sucks and Aim is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOUR TRASH
> 
> 
> Hi Mikey
Click to expand...

>_>
I wonder who it is.


----------



## djman900

slido brawl me


----------



## Slido

djman900 said:
			
		

> slido brawl me


I would normally, but I havent had much of an interest to play online as of late. I'm probably going to stop coming here as well, but if anyone wants to get ahold of me my aim is "Slido17" my MSN "slido7@hotmail.com".

I may pop in here from time to time from now on, but thats probably going to be it. :/


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slido brawl me
> 
> 
> 
> I would normally, but I havent had much of an interest to play online as of late. I'm probably going to stop coming here as well, but if anyone wants to get ahold of me my aim is "Slido17" my MSN "slido7@hotmail.com".
> 
> I may pop in here from time to time from now on, but thats probably going to be it. :/
Click to expand...

so...brawl me?


----------



## Rockman!

Anyone up for a couple rounds right now?


----------



## John102

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a couple rounds right now?


i will rockman.


----------



## Rockman!

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a couple rounds right now?
> 
> 
> 
> i will rockman.
Click to expand...

Ok, i'll be right on.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm on


----------



## Cyber85

...


----------



## Hub12

Now now, Cyber, We wouldn't want Silver's thread to be spammified, do we?


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Now now, Cyber, We wouldn't want Silver's thread to be spammified, do we?


no we wouldn't


----------



## John102

ugh, it's too slow without silver here.....


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Now now, Cyber, We wouldn't want Silver's thread to be spammified, do we?


what the? how'd you come back?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

you fgts, stop making this thread alive.
It's a month old, go make a new thread :/


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> you fgts, stop making this thread alive.
> It's a month old, go make a new thread :/


The tourney's not over dip...face.


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fgts, stop making this thread alive.
> It's a month old, go make a new thread :/
> 
> 
> 
> The tourney's not over dip...face.
Click to expand...

shudup


----------



## Trela

It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.

As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though. 

I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend. I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.

=Trela=


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend. I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=


Well I got suspended again, but I messaged MygL on AiB and no response from him.

I think he's having technical difficulties?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fgts, stop making this thread alive.
> It's a month old, go make a new thread :/
> 
> 
> 
> The tourney's not over  egg face.
Click to expand...

Edited ( i put in a youtube poop joke )


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. *I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend.* I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=


Sad face. I need to brawl you again. :O


----------



## Trela

Probably either tomorrow or after tomorrow Imma be able to play Brawl ALL day, so I'll get matches in with everyone then.


----------



## SSK009

hey guys whats up.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Probably either tomorrow or after tomorrow Imma be able to play Brawl ALL day, so I'll get matches in with everyone then.


Yay.


----------



## SSK009

alright trela get ready to meet your maker tomorrow


----------



## Cyber85

brawl?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, Cyber, We wouldn't want Silver's thread to be spammified, do we?
> 
> 
> 
> what the? how'd you come back?
Click to expand...

Your Mother.



TRANSFORMERS
DADA DA DADAAAA


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. *I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend.* I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Sad face. I need to brawl you again. :O
Click to expand...

so youre never coming back? :O


----------



## Cyber85

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. *I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend.* I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Sad face. I need to brawl you again. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre never coming back? :O
Click to expand...

no hes not


----------



## cornymikey

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. *I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend.* I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Sad face. I need to brawl you again. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so youre never coming back? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no hes not
Click to expand...

how would you know?


----------



## Horus

I LIVE!


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> I LIVE!


YAYAYAYAYYA DE BAWS HAS TRANSFORMEDED!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> YAYAYAYAYYA DE BAWS HAS TRANSFORMEDED!
Click to expand...

Who the hell is BAWS?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> YAYAYAYAYYA DE BAWS HAS TRANSFORMEDED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell is BAWS?
Click to expand...

I suggest you edit the post on the last page because of the obvious proof it has on it.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> YAYAYAYAYYA DE BAWS HAS TRANSFORMEDED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell is BAWS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you edit the post on the last page because of the obvious proof it has on it.
Click to expand...

you haz no proof


----------



## John102

BAWS said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend. I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got suspended again, but I messaged MygL on AiB and no response from him.
> 
> I think he's having technical difficulties?
Click to expand...

proof enough?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> BAWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Horus and xYoh did their match at least.
> 
> As for Kilex and Silver, Iono. Kilex was ready to fight Silver before he left, but Silver didnt answer. If we put Silver's Rules into play, Kilex would've advanced by default LONG ago. I dont think I should do that though.
> 
> I guess we all should just wait for Silver to come back and start this Tournament again. I was also supposed to leave this site like a week ago lol. I'm officialy leaving this place though this weekend. I'll stay around for a couple more days and get some Brawls in, too.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got suspended again, but I messaged MygL on AiB and no response from him.
> 
> I think he's having technical difficulties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proof enough?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus is a fgt and gay for me


----------



## Kanye Omari West

jawn102, brawl?


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> jawn102, brawl?


sorry have a summer project to finish, and I'm determined to finish it, so I'm laying off videogames for the next week.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jawn102, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry have a summer project to finish, and I'm determined to finish it, so I'm laying off videogames for the next week.
Click to expand...

:[


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Fien D:


----------



## Trela

I'm not entirely leaving the site. Imma be gone for like the next 4-6 months


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely leaving the site. Imma be gone for like the next 4-6 months


I'll miss you  :'(  :'(  :'( 

you're going to finish the tourney right?


----------



## Trela

Yeah.

Either Silver or my bro will tell me when my Grand Finals match is, since I'm not gonna be checking this thread anymore.


----------



## moofin(:

i wish i had ssbb.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> Either Silver or my bro will tell me when my Grand Finals match is, since I'm not gonna be checking this thread anymore.


ok....

Have fun with your lucarios.....


----------



## Deleted User

My best character in Brawl is Geno.
My second best is probably Ridley.


----------



## Silverstorms

*yawn*

So....what's been going on?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *yawn*
> 
> So....what's been going on?


I got banned twice sense you've been gone


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> So....what's been going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned twice sense you've been gone
Click to expand...

More jokes about rape?


----------



## bcb

Ooh, you're back, Silver! Now maybe you can get your match done with John.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> So....what's been going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned twice sense you've been gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jokes about rape?
Click to expand...

1st one maybe 2nd one like flame or some *censored.2.0*


70% warn ftw


btw your Dittos are in hell


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> So....what's been going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned twice sense you've been gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jokes about rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st one maybe 2nd one like flame or some *censored.2.0*
> 
> 
> 70% warn ftw
> 
> 
> btw your Dittos are in hell
Click to expand...

Darn it.

I needz dem.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> So....what's been going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned twice sense you've been gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jokes about rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st one maybe 2nd one like flame or some *censored.2.0*
> 
> 
> 70% warn ftw
> 
> 
> btw your Dittos are in hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn it.
> 
> I needz dem.
Click to expand...

It's funny, I knew I had to make them yet I didn't do anything


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> More jokes about rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st one maybe 2nd one like flame or some *censored.2.0*
> 
> 
> 70% warn ftw
> 
> 
> btw your Dittos are in hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn it.
> 
> I needz dem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny, I knew I had to make them yet I didn't do anything
Click to expand...

That's not funny.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 1st one maybe 2nd one like flame or some *censored.2.0*
> 
> 
> 70% warn ftw
> 
> 
> btw your Dittos are in hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn it.
> 
> I needz dem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny, I knew I had to make them yet I didn't do anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not funny.
Click to expand...

You'd think so


----------



## Trela

Sweet.

Silver, you gotta play Kilex. Yoll havent played yet.


----------



## John102

yeah I'm still waiting.....


----------



## Horus

I'm waiting on xYoh


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Sbud said:
			
		

> My best character in Brawl is Geno.
> My second best is probably Ridley.


... have you ever even played brawl or are you joking


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best character in Brawl is Geno.
> My second best is probably Ridley.
> 
> 
> 
> ... have you ever even played brawl or are you joking
Click to expand...

Sarcasm FTW.


----------



## cornymikey

silver's back! maybe now this thread won't die as much. All I've been doing is practicing MKW. I have 8200 VR now.


----------



## Trela

Hmm.

What will happen to Kilex Vs. Silver now? Silver is still taking a nap (lol), and  when he wakes up, me and my family will be on a 2-day road trip. I guess we can wait till like Saturday to do the match?

Oh, btw, my next Tournament is HOBO 17 in Texas, and boy is it big! HUGE names are coming, like SK92, DEHF, Lee Martin, Dojo, and even Ally! I PROMISE I will try to be on the livestream this time (the other time I wasnt allowed to), and will try to record EVERY match I do there!

Also, sometime tonight, I'm gonna make another wall of text saying goodbye to everyone. Stay tuned, suckas.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> What will happen to Kilex Vs. Silver now? Silver is still taking a nap (lol), and  when he wakes up, me and my family will be on a 2-day road trip. I guess we can wait till like Saturday to do the match?
> 
> Oh, btw, my next Tournament is HOBO 17 in Texas, and boy is it big! HUGE names are coming, like SK92, DEHF, Lee Martin, Dojo, and even Ally! I PROMISE I will try to be on the livestream this time (the other time I wasnt allowed to), and will try to record EVERY match I do there!
> 
> Also, sometime tonight, I'm gonna make another wall of text saying goodbye to everyone. Stay tuned, suckas.
> 
> =Trela=


We asked the commentators to get you on but you weren't doing it or something lol


----------



## Trela

I tried getting one with Sethlawn, but I think Dojo and Gnes had to play 

Dont really remember though, but I was NEVER able to play on livestream. I just went to play Zac/Dojo/Razer instead


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I tried getting one with Sethlawn, but I think Dojo and Gnes had to play
> 
> Dont really remember though, but I was NEVER able to play on livestream. I just went to play Zac/Dojo/Razer instead


Weird why? >_>


----------



## bcb

Trela vs. DEHF, SK92, Dojo, Lee, or Ally would be EPIC!


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela vs. DEHF, SK92, Dojo, Lee, or Ally would be EPIC!


Trela would lose. Badly.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela vs. DEHF, SK92, Dojo, Lee, or Ally would be EPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Trela would lose. Badly.
Click to expand...

So...?


----------



## Rockman!

I don't wanna go to summer school today ...

I wanna stay home and brawl with you guyz.


----------



## Hub12

Lolololol. Haven't played Brawl in a month.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lolololol. Haven't played Brawl in a month.


lol, me too.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolololol. Haven't played Brawl in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, me too.
Click to expand...

lol, yesterday I did a tourney AND friendlies on AiB.


----------



## Silverstorms

I kicked that Wiifreak noob's butt yesterday on brawl.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I kicked that Wiifreak noob's butt yesterday on brawl.


yeeeaaaaaa silva

*gives high five*


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kicked that Wiifreak noob's butt yesterday on brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> yeeeaaaaaa silva
> 
> *gives high five*
Click to expand...

He wouldn't stop F-Smashing  T_T


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kicked that Wiifreak noob's butt yesterday on brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> yeeeaaaaaa silva
> 
> *gives high five*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wouldn't stop F-Smashing  T_T
Click to expand...

please don't tell me he was playing wolf....


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kicked that Wiifreak noob's butt yesterday on brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> yeeeaaaaaa silva
> 
> *gives high five*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wouldn't stop F-Smashing  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please don't tell me he was playing wolf....
Click to expand...

He was using Link.


----------



## Rust

kso finally this can move, huzzah! 

And I have a tourney coming up too, Trela.  This time I made sure it was in the right place so I'm definitely going ^_^


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Oh dear, a brawler i haven't brawled who mains Purin too!


----------



## Rust

Actually, she's my secondary ^^;;


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Actually, she's my secondary ^^;;


I'm slowly learning the ways of the olimar, and how to defeat him ^.^


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she's my secondary ^^;;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slowly learning the ways of the olimar, and how to defeat him ^.^
Click to expand...

I know how to beat Olimar 

PKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIRE


----------



## Rust

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she's my secondary ^^;;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slowly learning the ways of the olimar, and how to defeat him ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how to beat Olimar
> 
> PKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIRE
Click to expand...

Red Pikmin


----------



## Silverstorms

Rust said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she's my secondary ^^;;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slowly learning the ways of the olimar, and how to defeat him ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how to beat Olimar
> 
> PKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIREPKFIRE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red Pikmin
Click to expand...

get Forward smashed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Olimar sucks.
So does IC.

Ness and Purin ftw :3


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Olimar sucks.
> So does IC.
> 
> Ness and Purin ftw :3


No.

<small><small>They're annoying to fight D:<</small></small>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

You're just mad cuz Purin is a master of the air ：3


----------



## Rust

Wario and Metaknight says hi

Poor Jigglypuff =[


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.

I use meta knight too >.>


----------



## Silverstorms

Rust said:
			
		

> Wario and Metaknight says hi
> 
> Poor Jigglypuff =[


Wario? Ewwwwwww.

Grab release


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>


U FAIL AT LIFE!

Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air. 

MK is meh.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario and Metaknight says hi
> 
> Poor Jigglypuff =[
> 
> 
> 
> Wario? Ewwwwwww.
> 
> Grab release
Click to expand...

**** you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I have a picture of wario beating up a furry on brawl :v


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario and Metaknight says hi
> 
> Poor Jigglypuff =[
> 
> 
> 
> Wario? Ewwwwwww.
> 
> Grab release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **** you.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPP4thH7CGw


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario and Metaknight says hi
> 
> Poor Jigglypuff =[
> 
> 
> 
> Wario? Ewwwwwww.
> 
> Grab release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **** you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPP4thH7CGw
Click to expand...

....

S Tier FTW.


----------



## Rust

Any above average Wario will not be grabbed.  Look at some of the tops out there and see how often they'll get grabbed in a match


----------



## bcb

Rust said:
			
		

> Any above average Wario will not be grabbed.  Look at some of the tops out there and see how often they'll get grabbed in a match


^ This.

I played some IC's yesterday and only got grabbed three times in the match.

Two of them were kills, though.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any above average Wario will not be grabbed.  Look at some of the tops out there and see how often they'll get grabbed in a match
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This.
> 
> I played some IC's yesterday and only got grabbed three times in the match.
> 
> Two of them were kills, though.
Click to expand...

wolf has an unlimited on wario, that day that we played I was trying to do it, but I couldn't get it down. =(


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>
> 
> 
> 
> U FAIL AT LIFE!
> 
> Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air.
> 
> MK is meh.
Click to expand...

says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>
> 
> 
> 
> U FAIL AT LIFE!
> 
> Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air.
> 
> MK is meh.
Click to expand...

says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Triprlr ppst 


----------



## Rockman!

Nice triple post xela.
Accident much?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Blame my pisspoor internet


----------



## John102

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nice triple post xela.
> Accident much?


rockman, heard you lost to a newb  :O


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>
> 
> 
> 
> U FAIL AT LIFE!
> 
> Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air.
> 
> MK is meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video
Click to expand...

And it was a good video!


----------



## Rockman!

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice triple post xela.
> Accident much?
> 
> 
> 
> rockman, heard you lost to a newb  :O
Click to expand...

Actually, I won.


----------



## John102

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice triple post xela.
> Accident much?
> 
> 
> 
> rockman, heard you lost to a newb  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I won.
Click to expand...

not what I heard........


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>
> 
> 
> 
> U FAIL AT LIFE!
> 
> Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air.
> 
> MK is meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was a good video!
Click to expand...

Hell no.

Get my replay?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>
> 
> 
> 
> U FAIL AT LIFE!
> 
> Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air.
> 
> MK is meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was a good video!
Click to expand...

Your humor is not praised around these parts


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw wario, that's a bcb only character.
> 
> I use meta knight too >.>
> 
> 
> 
> U FAIL AT LIFE!
> 
> Wario and Yoshi are teh masters of air.
> 
> MK is meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was a good video!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> Get my replay?
Click to expand...

Hater.

And yeah, I saw it.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> says the guy who makes a pac-man wombo combo video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was a good video!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> Get my replay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hater.
> 
> And yeah, I saw it.
Click to expand...

No u.

Pikmin = win


----------



## bcb

It was probably my best video. I combined wombo combo AND something from failblog. xD

Meh... My 2nd best. My six flags one was best.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

When you combine brawl with failblog
You have created 


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It was probably my best video. I combined wombo combo AND something from failblog. xD


I dread to think what your other videos are like....


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably my best video. I combined wombo combo AND something from failblog. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what your other videos are like....
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably my best video. I combined wombo combo AND something from failblog. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what your other videos are like....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
Click to expand...

 :blink:


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably my best video. I combined wombo combo AND something from failblog. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what your other videos are like....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :b]Did xela rate that wombo combo vid one star?
> 
> Or was it some random hater?
> 
> It's 3 stars now so... somebody must've liked it. And nobody flagged it either.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably my best video. I combined wombo combo AND something from failblog. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what your other videos are like....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :b]Did xela rate that wombo combo vid one star?
> 
> Or was it some random hater?
> 
> It's 3 stars now so... somebody must've liked it. And nobody flagged it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't give it 1 star until _after_ you posted that.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :b]Did xela rate that wombo combo vid one star?
> 
> Or was it some random hater?
> 
> It's 3 stars now so... somebody must've liked it. And nobody flagged it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't give it 1 star until _after_ you posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 2.5 now. You gave it 2.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
> 
> 
> 
> :b]Did xela rate that wombo combo vid one star?
> 
> Or was it some random hater?
> 
> It's 3 stars now so... somebody must've liked it. And nobody flagged it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't give it 1 star until _after_ you posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 2.5 now. You gave it 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I gave it 1
> 
> I better go on my old account and vote again.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
> 
> 
> 
> Did xela rate that wombo combo vid one star?
> 
> Or was it some random hater?
> 
> It's 3 stars now so... somebody must've liked it. And nobody flagged it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't give it 1 star until _after_ you posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 2.5 now. You gave it 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I gave it 1
> 
> I better go on my old account and vote again.
Click to expand...

Don't be a ****.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't give it 1 star until _after_ you posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 2.5 now. You gave it 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I gave it 1
> 
> I better go on my old account and vote again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a ****.
Click to expand...

Why don't you just say *censored.2.0* like the rest of us?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_ you posted that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2.5 now. You gave it 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I gave it 1
> 
> I better go on my old account and vote again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just say *censored.2.0* like the rest of us?
Click to expand...

Silver's peer pressuring people.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> No I gave it 1
> 
> I better go on my old account and vote again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just say *censored.2.0* like the rest of us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver's peer pressuring people.  :gyroidconfused:
Click to expand...

Please?

Pretty please?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just say *censored.2.0* like the rest of us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver's peer pressuring people.  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty please?
Click to expand...

Your mom.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just say *censored.2.0* like the rest of us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver's peer pressuring people.  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom.
Click to expand...

That comeback is terrible.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> Silver's peer pressuring people.  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comeback is terrible.
Click to expand...

Your mom is terrible.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comeback is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom is terrible.
Click to expand...

In bed.


----------



## Gnome

lol@failingtournement.


----------



## Silverstorms

AverageSean said:
			
		

> lol@failingtournement.


It's called trash talk.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comeback is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In bed.
Click to expand...

haha, good one. I will finally be more active on tbt now that everyone is back.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> That comeback is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, good one. I will finally be more active on tbt now that everyone is back.
Click to expand...

coolio, this thread was wayyyy too boring before.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, good one. I will finally be more active on tbt now that everyone is back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coolio, this thread was wayyyy too boring before.
Click to expand...

yeah, I know. I havent played brawl in like 10 days.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> In bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, good one. I will finally be more active on tbt now that everyone is back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coolio, this thread was wayyyy too boring before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I know. I havent played brawl in like 10 days.
Click to expand...

yeah, I haven't played since before my vacation. I'm rusty.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcS2WP2A1E_after_
> 
> 
> 
> haha, good one. I will finally be more active on tbt now that everyone is back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coolio, this thread was wayyyy too boring before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I know. I havent played brawl in like 10 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I haven't played since before my vacation. I'm rusty.
Click to expand...

yah, but now I'm obsessed with MKW


----------



## Hub12

DADA DA DADAAAAAAAAA


I'm rusty.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> DADA DA DADAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I'm rusty.


I think we all are =/


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7otagizR3zk&feature=related

Ownage.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DADA DA DADAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I'm rusty.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all are =/
Click to expand...

NOT ME!


----------



## bcb

...I'm thinking about picking up Snake to use for my tough matchups.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I'm thinking about picking up Snake to use for my tough matchups.


Orly, me two

Falco + Snake + Marth + MK = your *censored.3.0*ed


I love math :3


----------



## Rockman!

I just owned a Snake over wi-fi with Toon Link.


----------



## Horus

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I just owned a Snake over wi-fi with Toon ]Grats?


----------



## Rockman!

Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just owned a Snake over wi-fi with Toon ]Grats?
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> OH DANKS.
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

ne1 wana brawl? i REALLY want 2 train my lucas


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm thinking about picking up Snake to use for my tough matchups.
> 
> 
> 
> Orly, me two
> 
> Falco + Snake + Marth + MK = your *censored.3.0*ed
> 
> 
> I love math :3
Click to expand...

But where's Kirby!?!?!?!?!

YOU NEED A PUFFBALL!

Ness + Marth + Snake + Kirby > you're *censored.3.0*ed


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm thinking about picking up Snake to use for my tough matchups.
> 
> 
> 
> Orly, me two
> 
> Falco + Snake + Marth + MK = your *censored.3.0*ed
> 
> 
> I love math :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But where's Kirby!?!?!?!?!
> 
> YOU NEED A PUFFBALL!
> 
> Ness + Marth + Snake + Kirby > you're *censored.3.0*ed
Click to expand...

MK is my puffball in armor :3


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm thinking about picking up Snake to use for my tough matchups.
> 
> 
> 
> Orly, me two
> 
> Falco + Snake + Marth + MK = your *censored.3.0*ed
> 
> 
> I love math :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But where's Kirby!?!?!?!?!
> 
> YOU NEED A PUFFBALL!
> 
> Ness + Marth + Snake + Kirby > you're *censored.3.0*ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK is my puffball in armor :3
Click to expand...

MK is Kirby + Marth.

MARTH IS NOT A PUFFBALL.

<small><small>Dittos plz.</small></small>


----------



## bcb

ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.

BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.
> 
> BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.


lol!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.
> 
> BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
Click to expand...

Still going on, and the Marth player's still jumping around.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.
> 
> BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going on, and the Marth player's still jumping around.
Click to expand...

then what are you doing? watching?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.
> 
> BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going on, and the Marth player's still jumping around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what are you doing? watching?
Click to expand...

http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=101640#video


----------



## bcb

From Trela: I WILL *censored.3.0*ING KILL YOU IF YOU *censored.3.0*ING DO NOT GET THE *censored.3.0* ON AND DO YOUR *censored.3.0*ING MATCHES! 
=Trela=

lolz


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.
> 
> BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.


What a coincidence i was spectating that match i wasr eally bored 

i betted my coins on marth


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG! I went online to Basic Brawl and apparently someone hacked their Wii because four of us went into the Home Run Contest area. In this area, you can't be KO'd, so the match never ended. It's still going on right now. The other three players are Kirby, Luigi, and Marth. The Kirby and Luigi had some side-effect made them fall forever. So it was just me and Marth eventually who could move. Later I had this effect, and now can only do moves in the air because I'm stuck underground too. The Marth is the only one that can move freely.
> 
> BTW, in sudden death, the bombs only go under the left side of the arena thingy. I managed to get myself up to 541%. Cooleo.
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence i was spectating that match i wasr eally bored
> 
> i betted my coins on marth
Click to expand...

...You saw it? Somehow I don't believe you.

What color was Kirby?
What color was Marth?
What color was Luigi?
What character was I and what color?


----------



## Cyber85

Wow im bored anyone wanna brawl???


----------



## bcb

Ally's commentating. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ch33s3's-live-stream


----------



## Rust

This tourney needs to move on.  I's been really bored and I's probably just run off, never to return D=


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> This tourney needs to move on.  I's been really bored and I's probably just run off, never to return D=


noes! youre gonna leave tbt?


----------



## John102

GAWD DAMMIT SOME BRAWL TO GET THIS TOURNEY MOVING!!


----------



## cornymikey

this tourney is dead.


----------



## Slido

cornymikey said:
			
		

> this tourney is dead.


^^^^^ This.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
Click to expand...

*agrees*

Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
Click to expand...

Possibly....

I don't know.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly....
> 
> I don't know.
Click to expand...

plllleeeeeaaaassseeeee, we could get the tourney done so much faster that way.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol John, when I saw that post I started laughing.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
Click to expand...

agreed. xyoh hasnt been active too much. well, everyone isnt as active anymore, including me.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed. xyoh hasnt been active too much. well, everyone isnt as active anymore, including me.
Click to expand...

it all leads back to this thread being dead.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed. xyoh hasnt been active too much. well, everyone isnt as active anymore, including me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it all leads back to this thread being dead.
Click to expand...

yep. *sigh*


----------



## Deleted User

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
Click to expand...

Speaking on Horus's behave,

They both brawled but lag screwed them up the first 3 games (Horus SDed 3 times with Snake from the lag lol fail) 

So xYoh and Horus agreed to have the match the next day (but never happened) 

Horus's friend from AiB that was asked to post this, Sacred


----------



## John102

Sacred Fire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tourney is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *agrees*
> 
> Can't we just advance horus and silver and call it done? Me and Mikey will get our matches done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking on Horus's behave,
> 
> They both brawled but lag screwed them up the first 3 games (Horus SDed 3 times with Snake from the lag lol fail)
> 
> So xYoh and Horus agreed to have the match the next day (but never happened)
> 
> Horus's friend from AiB that was asked to post this, Sacred
Click to expand...

ahh ok sacred, um well, we still need to get these matches moving though....


----------



## cornymikey

ya guys got ta do yoll matches!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ya guys got ta do yoll matches!


ya me and mike are gonna spam this thread until you do

right mike?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya guys got ta do yoll matches!
> 
> 
> 
> ya me and mike are gonna spam this thread until you do
> 
> right mike?
Click to expand...

yes, becuase moderators NEVER check this thread. haha.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya guys got ta do yoll matches!
> 
> 
> 
> ya me and mike are gonna spam this thread until you do
> 
> right mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, becuase moderators NEVER check this thread. haha.
Click to expand...

LOL aint that the truth

*spamspamspamspamspamspam*


----------



## D Man 83

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya guys got ta do yoll matches!
> 
> 
> 
> ya me and mike are gonna spam this thread until you do
> 
> right mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, becuase moderators NEVER check this thread. haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL aint that the truth
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspamspam*
Click to expand...

awesome i want in


*spamspamspamspamspam*


----------



## John102

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya guys got ta do yoll matches!
> 
> 
> 
> ya me and mike are gonna spam this thread until you do
> 
> right mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, becuase moderators NEVER check this thread. haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL aint that the truth
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspamspam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome i want in
> 
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspam*
Click to expand...

you're not a brawler so you can't join.   

bairs are awesome.


----------



## John102

sorry for the double post but I found it necessary.I sent xYoh a pm about the tourney and this is what he had to say.




			
				xYoh said:
			
		

> Bleh Im gonna lag until my brother leaves to another city -_-
> 
> I quit.



Horus you must now brawl slido.


----------



## cornymikey

horus! go brawl slido!


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yes, becuase moderators NEVER check this thread. haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL aint that the truth
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspamspam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome i want in
> 
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're not a brawler so you can't join.
> 
> *d*airs are awesome.
Click to expand...

Fix'd.

*spamspamspam*


----------



## Rockman!

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## John102

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a match?


if i ever get my wifi working i'll brawl you and race mike....

=/


----------



## Slido

I have to brawl horus huh? I haven't brawled in a couple weeks, so I have NO clue how this will go.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> I have to brawl horus huh? I haven't brawled in a couple weeks, so I have NO clue how this will go.


horus said to pm him on aib.


----------



## Slido

Normally I would PM him, but I'm in the mood to be lazy at this current moment in time.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> Normally I would PM him, but I'm in the mood to be lazy at this current moment in time.


o.e

ok whenever you are ready to brawl pm him on aib.


----------



## Slido

I honestly doubt that I'll even play him. You guys might as well just advance him.


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> I honestly doubt that I'll even play him. You guys might as well just advance him.


awww, laziness overcomes the importance of the tourney? 
I could contact him for you.


----------



## Cyber85

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a match?


rockman lets brawl


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> I honestly doubt that I'll even play him. You guys might as well just advance him.


why what happened? this tourney is going into shambles, everyone is quitting.....


----------



## D Man 83

john102 said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yes, becuase moderators NEVER check this thread. haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL aint that the truth
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspamspam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome i want in
> 
> 
> *spamspamspamspamspam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're not a brawler so you can't join.
> 
> bairs are awesome.
Click to expand...

i am a brawler actually


----------



## Silverstorms

Turns out Ally and M2K play doubles together.

*runs*


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Turns out Ally and M2K play doubles together.
> 
> *runs*


o.e

that's like an unbeatable combo right thar.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out Ally and M2K play doubles together.
> 
> *runs*
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> that's like an unbeatable combo right thar.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel

Well, they didn't win EVERY game.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out Ally and M2K play doubles together.
> 
> *runs*
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> that's like an unbeatable combo right thar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> Well, they didn't win EVERY game.
Click to expand...

then they are losers! :O


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out Ally and M2K play doubles together.
> 
> *runs*
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> that's like an unbeatable combo right thar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> Well, they didn't win EVERY game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they are losers! :O
Click to expand...

What are you then?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out Ally and M2K play doubles together.
> 
> *runs*
> 
> 
> 
> o.e
> 
> that's like an unbeatable combo right thar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> Well, they didn't win EVERY game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they are losers! :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you then?
Click to expand...

a cool loser.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> Well, they didn't win EVERY game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they are losers! :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a cool loser.
Click to expand...

Yeah! Mikes the coolest loser I know!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> Well, they didn't win EVERY game.
> 
> 
> 
> then they are losers! :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a cool loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Mikes the coolest loser I know!
Click to expand...

Woohooo! And yes this is spam. Take that, moderators!


----------



## SSK009

anyone who is here can you brawl me.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> What are you then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a cool loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Mikes the coolest loser I know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woohooo! And yes this is spam. Take that, moderators!
Click to expand...

lolol, we'd just start out brawl talk if they came in, luckily mods can't understand brawl talk.

bairs are the best.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> a cool loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Mikes the coolest loser I know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woohooo! And yes this is spam. Take that, moderators!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolol, we'd just start out brawl talk if they came in, luckily mods can't understand brawl talk.
> 
> *d*airs are the best.
Click to expand...

Fix'd.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Mikes the coolest loser I know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woohooo! And yes this is spam. Take that, moderators!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolol, we'd just start out brawl talk if they came in, luckily mods can't understand brawl talk.
> 
> *d*airs are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
Click to expand...

NO DAMMIT!

Wolf's bair>Wario's dair


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> Woohooo! And yes this is spam. Take that, moderators!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolol, we'd just start out brawl talk if they came in, luckily mods can't understand brawl talk.
> 
> *d*airs are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO DAMMIT!
> 
> Wolf's bair>Wario's dair
Click to expand...

you wish.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> lolol, we'd just start out brawl talk if they came in, luckily mods can't understand brawl talk.
> 
> *d*airs are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO DAMMIT!
> 
> Wolf's bair>Wario's dair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish.
Click to expand...

tis true


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel*d*airs are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Fix'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO DAMMIT!
> 
> Wolf's bair>Wario's dair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tis true
Click to expand...

that's spamtastic! I really wonder how long it takes for mods to give me warn.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWvnUFrUUBI&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9u7n1e-OQ&feature=channel*d*
> 
> 
> 
> NO DAMMIT!
> 
> Wolf's bair>Wario's dair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tis true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's spamtastic! I really wonder how long it takes for mods to give me warn.
Click to expand...

I dunno, I knwo there was that time where me and coffeeaddict spammed a lot, we got away with it.

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## Silverstorms

NESS' DAIR IS THE BEST!

End of story.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> NESS' DAIR IS THE BEST!
> 
> End of story.


Tis' true.

But Wario's dair is also pretty sweet. And his fair.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NESS' DAIR IS THE BEST!
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis' true.
> 
> But Wario's dair is also pretty sweet. And his fair.
Click to expand...

Yep. True. No doubt.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NESS' DAIR IS THE BEST!
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis' true.
> 
> But Wario's dair is also pretty sweet. And his fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. True. No doubt.
Click to expand...

Wolf's bair eats ness.

so do all his other moves.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NESS' DAIR IS THE BEST!
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis' true.
> 
> But Wario's dair is also pretty sweet. And his fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. True. No doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf's bair eats ness.
> 
> so do all his other moves.
Click to expand...

Marth eats Wolf for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NESS' DAIR IS THE BEST!
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis' true.
> 
> But Wario's dair is also pretty sweet. And his fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. True. No doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf's bair eats ness.
> 
> so do all his other moves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth eats Wolf for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
Click to expand...

Marth is a whimp.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. True. No doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf's bair eats ness.
> 
> so do all his other moves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth eats Wolf for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth is a whimp.
Click to expand...

Go watch MikeHaze play.

He's up there with M2K and Ally.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's bair eats ness.
> 
> so do all his other moves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth eats Wolf for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth is a whimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch MikeHaze play.
> 
> He's up there with M2K and Ally.
Click to expand...

I already saw the matches between them. The wario player did all the work.


----------



## Cyber85

silver, john, pie brawl plaese?


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> silver, john, pie brawl plaese?


Me and silver are battling pogeymonz.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Marth eats Wolf for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth is a whimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch MikeHaze play.
> 
> He's up there with M2K and Ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already saw the matches between them. The wario player did all the work.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtCk9cCfjqg

No Wario.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, john, pie brawl plaese?
> 
> 
> 
> Me and silver are battling pogeymonz.
Click to expand...

im bored :[


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, john, pie brawl plaese?
> 
> 
> 
> Me and silver are battling pogeymonz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im bored :[
Click to expand...

Then play pogeymonz.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, john, pie brawl plaese?
> 
> 
> 
> Me and silver are battling pogeymonz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im bored :[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then play pogeymonz.
Click to expand...

nevermind xbox live


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Marth is a whimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch MikeHaze play.
> 
> He's up there with M2K and Ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already saw the matches between them. The wario player did all the work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtCk9cCfjqg
> 
> No Wario.
Click to expand...

Fiction beat SK92.


----------



## John102

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g

Watch out bcb. This was what I was trying to do to you the other day.


----------



## cornymikey

have you guys actually brawled recently? I havent in ages.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> have you guys actually brawled recently? I havent in ages.


no

*wifi still down*


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys actually brawled recently? I havent in ages.
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> *wifi still down*
Click to expand...

gah! *mutters*


----------



## Cyber85

do any of you wanna please brawl?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> Watch out bcb. This was what I was trying to do to you the other day.


-_-

Well Wario has a chaingrab on Wolf. xD


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> Watch out bcb. This was what I was trying to do to you the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Well Wario has a chaingrab on Wolf. xD
Click to expand...

*remembers ice climbers nightmare*

I'll never stay on the ground long enough to get chaingrabbed anymore.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> Watch out bcb. This was what I was trying to do to you the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Well Wario has a chaingrab on Wolf. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *remembers ice climbers nightmare*
> 
> I'll never stay on the ground long enough to get chaingrabbed anymore.
Click to expand...

You play Wolf not Jigglypuff.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> Watch out bcb. This was what I was trying to do to you the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Well Wario has a chaingrab on Wolf. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *remembers ice climbers nightmare*
> 
> I'll never stay on the ground long enough to get chaingrabbed anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Wolf not Jigglypuff.
Click to expand...

i never said I'd be jumping/floating

CAMPING ON THE EDGE FTW!


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> Watch out bcb. This was what I was trying to do to you the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Well Wario has a chaingrab on Wolf. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *remembers ice climbers nightmare*
> 
> I'll never stay on the ground long enough to get chaingrabbed anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Wolf not Jigglypuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I'd be jumping/floating
> 
> CAMPING ON THE EDGE FTW!
Click to expand...

lol you camp at edge long enough you'll die


----------



## John102

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> 
> 
> *remembers ice climbers nightmare*
> 
> I'll never stay on the ground long enough to get chaingrabbed anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Wolf not Jigglypuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I'd be jumping/floating
> 
> CAMPING ON THE EDGE FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you camp at edge long enough you'll die
Click to expand...

That's what you think.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> 
> 
> You play Wolf not Jigglypuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I'd be jumping/floating
> 
> CAMPING ON THE EDGE FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you camp at edge long enough you'll die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you think.
Click to expand...

Ledge-grab limit FTW.

And also Wario's Bike for edgeguarding FTW.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoLuPfxK8g
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I'd be jumping/floating
> 
> CAMPING ON THE EDGE FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you camp at edge long enough you'll die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ledge-grab limit FTW.
> 
> And also Wario's Bike for edgeguarding FTW.
Click to expand...

PK Thunder edgeguarding FTW.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

EVERYONE!! Look at my new thread I made. It tells the link to Hobo 17 Live stream!! Trela is gonna be there fighting peeps I think. HURRY IT'S STARTING NOW said Trela.


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFjTkPL0V78&feature=related

Broken team combo!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Doesnt anyone wanna see Trela D; http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hobo-17-no-mo-meta


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm waiting for it to start.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh, well nobody there is hardly talking. So I'm gonna be playing runescape while waiting.


----------



## Rockman!

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for it to start.


Ditto.


----------



## bcb

I's ready.


----------



## Silverstorms

Has it started yet?


----------



## John102

Azila said:
			
		

> Doesnt anyone wanna see Trela D; http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hobo-17-no-mo-meta


WHERE ARE MY TRELA!?!?!


----------



## cornymikey

omg! FAIR's=hawtness. *more spam here*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

im gald meta knight is bandor this tourney would be boring


----------



## djman900

Azila said:
			
		

> Doesnt anyone wanna see Trela D; http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hobo-17-no-mo-meta


how come when theyre selecting charc. they look hella diff.?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

djman900 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt anyone wanna see Trela D; http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hobo-17-no-mo-meta
> 
> 
> 
> how come when theyre selecting charc. they look hella diff.?
Click to expand...

Hacks for the win

Lol at when that guy say you trela fanboys in the chatbox lol


----------



## cornymikey

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> im gald meta knight is bandor this tourney would be boring


there's only like one person here who mains him, me.


----------



## bcb

I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.


me too, no biggie though.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, no biggie though.
Click to expand...

Trela get on mic?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, no biggie though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela get on mic?
Click to expand...

I dunno, I missed all of it also.....


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, no biggie though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela get on mic?
Click to expand...

pie brawl please my xbox live is down.


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, no biggie though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela get on mic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pie brawl please my xbox live is down.
Click to expand...

hell no I just got back and I'm watching MM's on the stream.


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.MISSED.EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, no biggie though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela get on mic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pie brawl please my xbox live is down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell no I just got back and I'm watching MM's on the stream.
Click to expand...

:[[[[ im so boredd


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name


----------



## Silverstorms

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name


Trela lied to us!

I say we kick his butt when he gets back!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name
> 
> 
> 
> Trela lied to us!
> 
> I say we kick his butt when he gets back!
Click to expand...

Here's the deal, me you and mike will meat him in an online game, then we make it team, then we all choose red except trela, then we beat him up for lying.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name
> 
> 
> 
> Trela lied to us!
> 
> I say we kick his butt when he gets back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the deal, me you and mike will meat him in an online game, then we make it team, then we all choose red except trela, then we beat him up for lying.
Click to expand...

sounds good


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name
> 
> 
> 
> Trela lied to us!
> 
> I say we kick his butt when he gets back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the deal, me you and mike will meat him in an online game, then we make it team, then we all choose red except trela, then we beat him up for lying.
Click to expand...

Don't forget to choose the Super Mario Bros stage!

Trela hates it!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name
> 
> 
> 
> Trela lied to us!
> 
> I say we kick his butt when he gets back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the deal, me you and mike will meat him in an online game, then we make it team, then we all choose red except trela, then we beat him up for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to choose the Super Mario Bros stage!
> 
> Trela hates it!
Click to expand...

yeah! We'll get him! MWAHAHAH


----------



## SSK009

Hey don't worry I'll beat him for you by myself.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Trela talked HARDLY! He only sad something like "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?!?!" And I said 'My kitten is so cut, I'm holding her now.' Trela said "Hey Bella!" WHich is my kitten's name
> 
> 
> 
> Trela lied to us!
> 
> I say we kick his butt when he gets back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the deal, me you and mike will meat him in an online game, then we make it team, then we all choose red except trela, then we beat him up for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to choose the Super Mario Bros stage!
> 
> Trela hates it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! We'll get him! MWAHAHAH
Click to expand...

No, we're going this Yoshi island style so whenever we're about to fall and die a random blob with a platform on it's head will save us.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

i can do it if i spam my pit :3


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> i can do it if i spam my pit :3


Lol, that reminds me of horus.

ARROWARRROWARROWARROWARROWARROW!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can do it if i spam my pit :3
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that reminds me of horus.
> 
> ARROWARRROWARROWARROWARROWARROW!
Click to expand...

Primera parte ignorada

This is how i do it - arrowarowhiyahhiyaharrowarrowhiyiyiyaharrowforwardsmashhiyiyiyah


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can do it if i spam my pit :3
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that reminds me of horus.
> 
> ARROWARRROWARROWARROWARROWARROW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primera parte ignorada
> 
> This is how i do it - arrowarowhiyahhiyaharrowarrowhiyiyiyaharrowforwardsmashhiyiyiyah
Click to expand...

lol, you shoulda seen me spam piy when I was playing Mike, it was almost the same thing too.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal, me you and mike will meat him in an online game, then we make it team, then we all choose red except trela, then we beat him up for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to choose the Super Mario Bros stage!
> 
> Trela hates it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! We'll get him! MWAHAHAH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're going this Yoshi island style so whenever we're about to fall and die a random blob with a platform on it's head will save us.
Click to expand...

Ok, we'll play Yoshi's second.


----------



## SSK009

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to choose the Super Mario Bros stage!
> 
> Trela hates it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! We'll get him! MWAHAHAH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're going this Yoshi island style so whenever we're about to fall and die a random blob with a platform on it's head will save us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, we'll play Yoshi's second.
Click to expand...

are you guys dumb. thats Lucario's home stage.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah! We'll get him! MWAHAHAH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're going this Yoshi island style so whenever we're about to fall and die a random blob with a platform on it's head will save us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, we'll play Yoshi's second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys dumb. thats Lucario's home stage.
Click to expand...

Trela hates it though

SO WE'RE PLAYING THERE DAMMIT!


----------



## Silverstorms

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah! We'll get him! MWAHAHAH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're going this Yoshi island style so whenever we're about to fall and die a random blob with a platform on it's head will save us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, we'll play Yoshi's second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys dumb. thats Lucario's home stage.
Click to expand...

Trela was moaning about how every time he picked it, the blob platform thing would always save his opponent when they were about to be KOed.


----------



## SSK009

wow I think sometimes Trela is weird with some stages.


----------



## cornymikey

omg, dairs are the equivalent of half the power of shuttle attack arrow!!


----------



## SSK009

Hey anyone want a brawl.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> omg, dairs are the equivalent of half the power of shuttle attack arrow!!


wolf's dtilt can trip the nooby players like mike.


----------



## bcb

o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.


SSK is looking for brawls.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> SSK is looking for brawls.
Click to expand...

SSK, wanna play my Snake? I'm still working on it.


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> SSK is looking for brawls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSK, wanna play my Snake? I'm still working on it.
Click to expand...

yea sure why not. i have to try out this combo that I found on snake anyways.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> SSK is looking for brawls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSK, wanna play my Snake? I'm still working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea sure why not. i have to try out this combo that I found on snake anyways.
Click to expand...

Okay cool, I'll get online. You can host if you want.


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> SSK is looking for brawls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSK, wanna play my Snake? I'm still working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea sure why not. i have to try out this combo that I found on snake anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay cool, I'll get online. You can host if you want.
Click to expand...

alright i''m waiting online for you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

'm going to be recording matches
Tomorrow, don't feel like going to pool/beacg.


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> 'm going to be recording matches
> Tomorrow, don't feel like going to pool/beacg.


awww, but the pool is so fun...

So, you gonna record me and my proness if I ever get a new router?


----------



## Duckie

): I wish i had SSBB...


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I feel like doing some wifi-friendlies. With Snake. To practice, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> SSK is looking for brawls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSK, wanna play my Snake? I'm still working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea sure why not. i have to try out this combo that I found on snake anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay cool, I'll get online. You can host if you want.
Click to expand...

oh you brawl ssk but not me 

*Anger >:O


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, SSK, are you on wifi currently?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hurry up jawn, you were gonna be
My first match :<


----------



## bcb

Man... My hands died a little those last few matches. :O

GGS, what do you think of my Snake? I'm working on DI and killing w/ utilt. xD


----------



## SSK009

I'm done for the night. Btw bcb you needa lot of work with Snake. I was just playing with you because it had a button delay. So in WiFi I can't play serious. so this I didn't do much. So all I did was play with you like a toy lol. You need to get rid of rolling. because every single match I predicted where you were gonna roll to.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> I'm done for the night. Btw bcb you needa lot of work with Snake. I was just playing with you because it had a button delay. So in WiFi I can't play serious. so this I didn't do much. So all I did was play with you like a toy lol. You need to get rid of rolling. because every single match I predicted where you were gonna roll to.


Don't base on those last few matches, lol. My hands were dead. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ok, I really need training,

I did terrible in LOYA (gave up because i couldn't play bcb, 86420) and couldn't even play in chub's and ConfusioN, moar 86420 >_>

My Ness is really good though, i wanna see how good though.

Gangsta Ness ftw


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ok, I really need training,
> 
> I did terrible in LOYA (gave up because i couldn't play bcb, 86420) and couldn't even play in chub's and ConfusioN, moar 86420 >_>
> 
> My Ness is really good though, i wanna see how good though.
> 
> Gangsta Ness ftw


Ask me tomorrow. I can't play anymore. xD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">FSMASH FSMASH FSMASH</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Alright, sure bcb.

I can't even play now though, watching Que Locura xp


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Alright, sure bcb.
> 
> I can't even play now though, watching Que Locura xp


-_-

I may be learning Spanish, but I don't know that much.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lol, it mainly means "that's crazy!"
Now im watching Spanish Simpsons


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done for the night. Btw bcb you needa lot of work with Snake. I was just playing with you because it had a button delay. So in WiFi I can't play serious. so this I didn't do much. So all I did was play with you like a toy lol. You need to get rid of rolling. because every single match I predicted where you were gonna roll to.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't base on those last few matches, lol. My hands were dead. xD
Click to expand...

even the ones before that. I was playing you like a toy (no offense). you need to work on a lot of things. You need to stop rolling, and your being to predictable, If I were you I would stay with Wario. You have more potential with Wario.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done for the night. Btw bcb you needa lot of work with Snake. I was just playing with you because it had a button delay. So in WiFi I can't play serious. so this I didn't do much. So all I did was play with you like a toy lol. You need to get rid of rolling. because every single match I predicted where you were gonna roll to.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't base on those last few matches, lol. My hands were dead. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the ones before that. I was playing you like a toy (no offense). you need to work on a lot of things. You need to stop rolling, and your being to predictable, If I were you I would stay with Wario. You have more potential with Wario.
Click to expand...

Snake's really for just my bad matchups. And I never really had much practice with him, lol. I'm thinking I'll only use him vs. Marth, MK, and maybe D3.

(And I beat you in some matches too. xD)


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done for the night. Btw bcb you needa lot of work with Snake. I was just playing with you because it had a button delay. So in WiFi I can't play serious. so this I didn't do much. So all I did was play with you like a toy lol. You need to get rid of rolling. because every single match I predicted where you were gonna roll to.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't base on those last few matches, lol. My hands were dead. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the ones before that. I was playing you like a toy (no offense). you need to work on a lot of things. You need to stop rolling, and your being to predictable, If I were you I would stay with Wario. You have more potential with Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake's really for just my bad matchups. And I never really had much practice with him, lol. I'm thinking I'll only use him vs. Marth, MK, and maybe D3.
> 
> (And I beat you in some matches too. xD)
Click to expand...

Like I said I can't judge you online. Because its so laggy. and another thing I said I wasn't playing seriously.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done for the night. Btw bcb you needa lot of work with Snake. I was just playing with you because it had a button delay. So in WiFi I can't play serious. so this I didn't do much. So all I did was play with you like a toy lol. You need to get rid of rolling. because every single match I predicted where you were gonna roll to.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't base on those last few matches, lol. My hands were dead. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the ones before that. I was playing you like a toy (no offense). you need to work on a lot of things. You need to stop rolling, and your being to predictable, If I were you I would stay with Wario. You have more potential with Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake's really for just my bad matchups. And I never really had much practice with him, lol. I'm thinking I'll only use him vs. Marth, MK, and maybe D3.
> 
> (And I beat you in some matches too. xD)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said I can't judge you online. Because its so laggy. and another thing I said I wasn't playing seriously.
Click to expand...

Hmm... Should I approach more with DACUS then?


----------



## SSK009

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> even the ones before that. I was playing you like a toy (no offense). you need to work on a lot of things. You need to stop rolling, and your being to predictable, If I were you I would stay with Wario. You have more potential with Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake's really for just my bad matchups. And I never really had much practice with him, lol. I'm thinking I'll only use him vs. Marth, MK, and maybe D3.
> 
> (And I beat you in some matches too. xD)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said I can't judge you online. Because its so laggy. and another thing I said I wasn't playing seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Should I approach more with DACUS then?
Click to expand...

If I were you watch some video's of how the pro snakes play. and see if you could amp it up to your style. I have played lots of snakes before. but I can't really judge you online its to laggy. I'm a have to see you play offline.


----------



## bcb

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snake's really for just my bad matchups. And I never really had much practice with him, lol. I'm thinking I'll only use him vs. Marth, MK, and maybe D3.
> 
> (And I beat you in some matches too. xD)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said I can't judge you online. Because its so laggy. and another thing I said I wasn't playing seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Should I approach more with DACUS then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you watch some video's of how the pro snakes play. and see if you could amp it up to your style. I have played lots of snakes before. but I can't really judge you online its to laggy. I'm a have to see you play offline.
Click to expand...

I don't play much offline since I can't travel, not too many tourneys exist where I live, and I only have one friend that plays Brawl like me. And he kinda sucks, lol.


----------



## John102

SSK009 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snake's really for just my bad matchups. And I never really had much practice with him, lol. I'm thinking I'll only use him vs. Marth, MK, and maybe D3.
> 
> (And I beat you in some matches too. xD)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said I can't judge you online. Because its so laggy. and another thing I said I wasn't playing seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Should I approach more with DACUS then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you watch some video's of how the pro snakes play. and see if you could amp it up to your style. I have played lots of snakes before. but I can't really judge you online its to laggy. I'm a have to see you play offline.
Click to expand...

I love playing snakes, I just shine half the stuff thy throw at me.

every time a snake pulls out a grenade, but doesn't throw it right away, I shine right next to them so the grenade blows up, does damage to snake, but none to me because of my invincibility frames.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I can't judge you online. Because its so laggy. and another thing I said I wasn't playing seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Should I approach more with DACUS then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you watch some video's of how the pro snakes play. and see if you could amp it up to your style. I have played lots of snakes before. but I can't really judge you online its to laggy. I'm a have to see you play offline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love playing snakes, I just shine half the stuff thy throw at me.
> 
> every time a snake pulls out a grenade, but doesn't throw it right away, I shine right next to them so the grenade blows up, does damage to snake, but none to me because of my invincibility frames.
Click to expand...

Which is why I'm not using Snake against you. You aren't Marth, MK, or D3.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Should I approach more with DACUS then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you watch some video's of how the pro snakes play. and see if you could amp it up to your style. I have played lots of snakes before. but I can't really judge you online its to laggy. I'm a have to see you play offline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love playing snakes, I just shine half the stuff thy throw at me.
> 
> every time a snake pulls out a grenade, but doesn't throw it right away, I shine right next to them so the grenade blows up, does damage to snake, but none to me because of my invincibility frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why I'm not using Snake against you. You aren't Marth, MK, or D3.
Click to expand...

you! I wanna brawl your snake. tomorrow, 9:00 AM our time!


----------



## djman900

man wens trela coming? oh n this snake disscusion happening, im traing with snake, ne tps?


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> man wens trela coming?


yeah... brawl is... dead here.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you watch some video's of how the pro snakes play. and see if you could amp it up to your style. I have played lots of snakes before. but I can't really judge you online its to laggy. I'm a have to see you play offline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love playing snakes, I just shine half the stuff thy throw at me.
> 
> every time a snake pulls out a grenade, but doesn't throw it right away, I shine right next to them so the grenade blows up, does damage to snake, but none to me because of my invincibility frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why I'm not using Snake against you. You aren't Marth, MK, or D3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you! I wanna brawl your snake. tomorrow, 9:00 AM our time!
Click to expand...

No can do. I'm working in the morning. 12:00 Noon? xD


----------



## John102

I blame Hillary Clinton for brawl being dead here.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> I blame Hillary Clinton for brawl being dead here.


No, santas 2 blame


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I love playing snakes, I just shine half the stuff thy throw at me.
> 
> every time a snake pulls out a grenade, but doesn't throw it right away, I shine right next to them so the grenade blows up, does damage to snake, but none to me because of my invincibility frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why I'm not using Snake against you. You aren't Marth, MK, or D3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you! I wanna brawl your snake. tomorrow, 9:00 AM our time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No can do. I'm working in the morning. 12:00 Noon? xD
Click to expand...

you are on!!!


----------



## SSK009

ok who wants to brawl me next I'm only doing best out of 5


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> ok who wants to brawl me next I'm only doing best out of 5


as much as i want 2 own u, i cant right now XD no im jp


----------



## SSK009

Anyone else then before I go to sleep.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Anyone else then before I go to sleep.


2maro?


----------



## SSK009

djman900 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else then before I go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 2maro?
Click to expand...

for you yea but has to be like at 12 00 to 6 00. EST time


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else then before I go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 2maro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for you yea but has to be like at 12 00 to 6 00. EST time
Click to expand...

alright


----------



## Kanye Omari West

So who will be my first match to record?


----------



## SSK009

xeladude said:
			
		

> So who will be my first match to record?


I'll brawl you right now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Alright, cool,
FC is in sig.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Added, I'm online.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

THIS LAG FAILS


----------



## SSK009

u host


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Good games.

Thought i almost won in Marth and Ivysaur one.


----------



## SSK009

those games were to laggy to determine who could have won any ways.


----------



## cornymikey

SSK009 said:
			
		

> those games were to laggy to determine who could have won any ways.


everyone seems to lag w/ you except trela.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those games were to laggy to determine who could have won any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> everyone seems to lag w/ you except trela.
Click to expand...

Brawl's online sucks. Why couldn't it be more like Mario Kart online? o_o


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those games were to laggy to determine who could have won any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> everyone seems to lag w/ you except trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brawl's online sucks. Why couldn't it be more like Mario Kart online? o_o
Click to expand...

yeah, I know right? more ppl play brawl anyway...well at least on forums.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those games were to laggy to determine who could have won any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> everyone seems to lag w/ you except trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brawl's online sucks. Why couldn't it be more like Mario Kart online? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I know right? more ppl play brawl anyway...well at least on forums.
Click to expand...

MKW doesn't have bairs, and dairs.


----------



## bcb

lul


----------



## John102

lawl


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> lawl


I bet Silver sounds all British. xD


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Silver sounds all British. xD
Click to expand...

lol yeah XD


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Silver sounds all British. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah XD
Click to expand...

I love the way British people sound.  :veryhappy: 

...And my Snake could keep up with Mikey's MK. This means I'm doing something right.

Edit: Naughty typo. :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West

lul miley's mk


Wow, SSK has a really good Lucario.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> lul miley's mk
> 
> 
> Wow, SSK has a really good Lucario.


No. There was no "i" in "doing". :O


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Silver sounds all British. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way British people sound.  :veryhappy:
> 
> ...And my Snake could keep up with Mikey's MK. This means I'm doing something right.
> 
> Edit: Naughty typo. :O
Click to expand...

*imitates silver*

Silver:Ello govna jolly good day outside don't you think so?

American:What the hell are you talking about it's raining?

Silver:Why back in my old country this was considered nice weather as a matter of fact

American:*leaves*


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Silver sounds all British. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way British people sound.  :veryhappy:
> 
> ...And my Snake could keep up with Mikey's MK. This means I'm doing something right.
> 
> Edit: Naughty typo. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *imitates silver*
> 
> Silver:Ello govna jolly good day outside don't you think so?
> 
> American:What the hell are you talking about it's raining?
> 
> Silver:Why back in my old country this was considered nice weather as a matter of fact
> 
> American:*leaves*
Click to expand...

Don't know what he was saying, but it sure sounded funny. xD


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way British people sound.  :veryhappy:
> 
> ...And my Snake could keep up with Mikey's MK. This means I'm doing something right.
> 
> Edit: Naughty typo. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *imitates silver*
> 
> Silver:Ello govna jolly good day outside don't you think so?
> 
> American:What the hell are you talking about it's raining?
> 
> Silver:Why back in my old country this was considered brilliant weather as a matter of fact
> 
> American:*leaves*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what he was saying, but it sure sounded funny. xD
Click to expand...

You're right, Silver wouldn't say "nice" he would say brilliant.

*changes*


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol English stereo type.

But where's the American one?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Silver sounds all British. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way British people sound.  :veryhappy:
> 
> ...And my Snake could keep up with Mikey's MK. This means I'm doing something right.
> 
> Edit: Naughty typo. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *imitates silver*
> 
> Silver:Ello govna jolly good day outside don't you think so?
> 
> American:What the hell are you talking about it's raining?
> 
> Silver:Why back in my old country this was considered nice weather as a matter of fact
> 
> American:*leaves*
Click to expand...

What if a Russian joined in?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?


There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D
Click to expand...

I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"
Click to expand...

My post was actually a stereotype...


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"
Click to expand...

I was about to....

That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to....
> 
> That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.
Click to expand...

Then you've got your semi-stereotype. Brooklyn, California, Texas... Alaska.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to....
> 
> That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.
Click to expand...

dun 4get we is stoopid two?

translation=Don't forget we are stupid too.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol English stereo type.
> 
> But where's the American one?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no American stereotypes silly, if you were to make one we'd blow you up =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to....
> 
> That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun 4get we is stoopid two?
Click to expand...

And you all carry around guns, wear cowboy hats and don't know what the word "grammar" means.


----------



## bcb

America has like 15 accents.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he'll bring out the charts and say, "AMERICA IS THE OBESITY COUNTRY LOL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to....
> 
> That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun 4get we is stoopid two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you all carry around guns, wear cowboy hats and don't know what the word "grammar" means.
Click to expand...

You don't start a sentence with a conjunction silver it's a grammatical no-no.

Have fun living in the rain.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to....
> 
> That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun 4get we is stoopid two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you all carry around guns, wear cowboy hats and don't know what the word "grammar" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't start a sentence with a conjunction silver it's a grammatical no-no.
> 
> Have fun living in the rain.
Click to expand...

And your... "chips".


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to....
> 
> That is the most common American stereotype, afterall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun 4get we is stoopid two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you all carry around guns, wear cowboy hats and don't know what the word "grammar" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't start a sentence with a conjunction silver it's a grammatical no-no.
> 
> Have fun living in the rain.
Click to expand...

I didn't said the British were perfect.

Have fun living in McDonalds.


----------



## djman900

man i want tea


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> dun 4get we is stoopid two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you all carry around guns, wear cowboy hats and don't know what the word "grammar" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't start a sentence with a conjunction silver it's a grammatical no-no.
> 
> Have fun living in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't said the British were perfect.
> 
> Have fun living in McDonalds.
Click to expand...

xD

Burger King all the way.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D


----------



## Silverstorms

What's soccer?


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D


It's actually pretty good.

(Hope you know their chips = our fries. o_o)


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty good.
> 
> (Hope you know their chips = our fries. o_o)
Click to expand...

You don't argue with tasty food.

But I prefer Italian...


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty good.
> 
> (Hope you know their chips = our fries. o_o)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't argue with tasty food.
> 
> But I prefer Italian...
Click to expand...

Italian Food > British Food > American Food > Japanese Food > Mexican Food > Chinese Food > Dirt > French Food


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty good.
> 
> (Hope you know their chips = our fries. o_o)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't argue with tasty food.
> 
> But I prefer Italian...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indian Food>Italian Food > British Food > American Food > Japanese Food > Mexican Food > Chinese Food > Dirt > French Food
Click to expand...

:O ur messed up  to french food XD


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty good.
> 
> (Hope you know their chips = our fries. o_o)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't argue with tasty food.
> 
> But I prefer Italian...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italian Food > British Food > American Food > Japanese Food > Mexican Food > Chinese Food > Dirt > French Food
Click to expand...

Croissants are nice.

Snails and frog's legs though. Bleh....


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISH AND CHIPS MAKE SILVER HAPPY =D
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty good.
> 
> (Hope you know their chips = our fries. o_o)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't argue with tasty food.
> 
> But I prefer Italian...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italian Food > British Food > American Food > Japanese Food > Mexican Food > Chinese Food > Dirt > French Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O ur messed up  to french food XD
Click to expand...

Snails and Frog Legs. The only thing good they have are cresaunts. And what a meal THAT makes.

lol spelled it wrong


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I love fish and chips, im very british i use to eat scons lol


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You don't argue with tasty food.
> 
> But I prefer Italian...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italian Food > British Food > American Food > Japanese Food > Mexican Food > Chinese Food > Dirt > French Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O ur messed up  to french food XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snails and Frog Legs. The only thing good they have are cresaunts. And what a meal THAT makes.
> 
> lol spelled it wrong
Click to expand...

 :X i just love how you disgusted me out when im eating


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I love fish and chips, im very british i use to eat scons lol


What's a scon? :/


----------



## Silverstorms

French people have bowls of chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Its like a mini cake i dunno its british i havent had one in ages but ther good


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love fish and chips, im very british i use to eat scons lol
> 
> 
> 
> What's a scon? :/
Click to expand...

It's like this funny cake thing. I don't think them :/


----------



## bcb

Mmm Cake.


----------



## djman900

scones i remeber hearing that from daddy day care or sumthing


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

By the way why are we talking about food and countrys?


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> By the way why are we talking about food and countrys?


I wondered what Silver's accent was like...and how british it was.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's soccer?


XD

Oh yes, let's call the game where you use you hands to catch the ball football, and we'll just name that other sport some random name.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Everyone says how british i am


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Oh yes, let's call the game where you use you hands to catch the ball football, and we'll just name that other sport some random name.
Click to expand...

Us Americans don't care about soccer. We suck at it anyway.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Oh yes, let's call the game where you use you hands to catch the ball football, and we'll just name that other sport some random name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us Americans don't care about soccer. We suck at it anyway.
Click to expand...

( Oh rly owl appears )


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Everyone says how british i am


You're British?!?!?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says how british i am
> 
> 
> 
> You're British?!?!?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says how british i am
> 
> 
> 
> You're British?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

NO WAI


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says how british i am
> 
> 
> 
> You're British?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAI
Click to expand...

Look at my avatar here and on TTC its a bit obvious


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says how british i am
> 
> 
> 
> You're British?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my avatar here and on TTC its a bit obvious
Click to expand...

...what about your avi?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Oh yes, let's call the game where you use you hands to catch the ball football, and we'll just name that other sport some random name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us Americans don't care about soccer. We suck at it anyway.
Click to expand...

I know, we come in last at like every tourney. XD


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my avatar here and on TTC its a bit obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what about your avi?
Click to expand...

Its my countrys flag 

( oh rly owl appears )
Gfto oh rly owl :l


----------



## John102

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my avatar here and on TTC its a bit obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what about your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its my countrys flag
> 
> ( oh rly owl appears )
> Gfto oh rly owl :l
Click to expand...

Naw, that's columbia's flag.


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my avatar here and on TTC its a bit obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what about your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its my countrys flag
> 
> ( oh rly owl appears )
> Gfto oh rly owl :l
Click to expand...

...but that's the Australian flag.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

john102 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my avatar here and on TTC its a bit obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what about your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its my countrys flag
> 
> ( oh rly owl appears )
> Gfto oh rly owl :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, that's columbia's flag.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

... no the flag you see inn my avatar is the flag of the uk
australlia has a mini uk flag in theres silly cakelover


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> ... no the flag you see inn my avatar is the flag of the uk
> australlia has a mini uk flag in theres silly cakelover


...NO.


----------



## John102

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> ... no the flag you see inn my avatar is the flag of the uk
> australlia has a mini uk flag in theres silly cakelover


it's cancune's flag.


----------



## bcb

Well my country's flag is in my avatar!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

john102 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... no the flag you see inn my avatar is the flag of the uk
> australlia has a mini uk flag in theres silly cakelover
> 
> 
> 
> it's cancune's flag.
Click to expand...

I know what my own countrys flag is


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Well my country's flag is in my avatar!


naw, that's the imaloser's flag.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&hl=en&sa=1&q=uk+flag&aq=f&oq=


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my country's flag is in my avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> naw, that's the imaloser's flag.
Click to expand...

You dumbo, it's Tyland's flag.


----------



## John102

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&hl=en&sa=1&q=uk+flag&aq=f&oq=


interesting

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my country's flag is in my avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> naw, that's the imaloser's flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbo, it's Tyland's flag.
Click to expand...

Objection its icelands


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my country's flag is in my avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> naw, that's the imaloser's flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbo, it's Tyland's flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection its icelands
Click to expand...

Objection, it's Tyland...which is on the moon.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my country's flag is in my avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> naw, that's the imaloser's flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbo, it's Tyland's flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection its icelands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection, it's Tyland...which is on the moon.
Click to expand...

Objection its gamestop flag


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbo, it's Tyland's flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection its icelands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection, it's Tyland...which is on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection its gamestop flag
Click to expand...

 >_< Stupid britian is stupid.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Objection its icelands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection, it's Tyland...which is on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection its gamestop flag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_< Stupid britian is stupid.
Click to expand...

:'(  Im bored


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Objection, it's Tyland...which is on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objection its gamestop flag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_< Stupid britian is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :'(  Im bored
Click to expand...

o_o Brawl?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Objection its gamestop flag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_< Stupid britian is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :'(  Im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o_o Brawl?
Click to expand...

i lost it  :'(


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >_< Stupid britian is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :'(  Im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o_o Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lost it  :'(
Click to expand...

Malleo Kart?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :'(  Im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o_o Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lost it  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malleo Kart?
Click to expand...

Im not sure if only i had bought wario ware


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> o_o Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lost it  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malleo Kart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure if only i had bought wario ware
Click to expand...

Pokemons?


----------



## John102

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >_< Stupid britian is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :'(  Im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o_o Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lost it  :'(
Click to expand...

Why are you posting in here then?


----------



## bcb

GTG BRB


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i lost it  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malleo Kart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure if only i had bought wario ware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pokemons?
Click to expand...

Yayz pokemans brb getting my ds


----------



## bcb

Pokemons? Yayz.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Pokemons? Yayz.


Pogeymanz.


----------



## bcb

Ivanna Pokemon battlz.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ivanna Pokemon battlz.


Ivanna beer


----------



## bcb

DAT IT.

I'm posting my code, wanna Pokemons, John?


----------



## SSK009

Hey djman where are you. I thought you said you wanted to brawl me.


----------



## djman900

SSK009 said:
			
		

> Hey djman where are you. I thought you said you wanted to brawl me.


f.c? mine=1290-0305-1358 oh n im guna play wit snake although i suck wih him oh n ill host


----------



## djman900

djman900 said:
			
		

> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey djman where are you. I thought you said you wanted to brawl me.
> 
> 
> 
> f.c? mine=1290-0305-1358 oh n im guna play wit snake although i suck wih him oh n ill host
Click to expand...

w8 damn it!!! my wifi is down


----------



## SSK009

alright you host then. I'll be online in a second.


----------



## SSK009

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSK009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey djman where are you. I thought you said you wanted to brawl me.
> 
> 
> 
> f.c? mine=1290-0305-1358 oh n im guna play wit snake although i suck wih him oh n ill host
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> w8 damn it!!! my wifi is down
Click to expand...

alright I guess I'll wait then.


----------



## SSK009

Hey I can't be waiting for the whole day man.


----------



## Silverstorms

bcb playz teh pokeymanz?


----------



## SSK009

ok anyone want to brawl.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> bcb playz teh pokeymanz?


sumtimez


----------



## SSK009

Silverstorms want a brawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Wl anyone? :s


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2

Ness used to be so uber.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> Ness used to be so uber.


now he sucks about as much as wolf does.


----------



## SSK009

anyone want to brawl I'm bored please.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> Ness used to be so uber.
> 
> 
> 
> now he sucks about as much as wolf does.
Click to expand...

You can't really comare Ness to Wolf. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> Ness used to be so uber.
> 
> 
> 
> now he sucks about as much as wolf does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't really comare Ness to Wolf. xD
Click to expand...

Ness is epic win.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> Ness used to be so uber.
> 
> 
> 
> now he sucks about as much as wolf does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't really comare Ness to Wolf. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness is epic win.
Click to expand...

orlynao?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> Ness used to be so uber.
> 
> 
> 
> now he sucks about as much as wolf does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't really comare Ness to Wolf. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness is epic win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw
Click to expand...

<big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>

If you go near the edge of any stage in melee and use your shield, a Level 9 Captain Falcon will use Side B and KO itself.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really comare Ness to Wolf. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness is epic win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>
> 
> If you go near the edge of any stage in melee and use your shield, a Level 9 Captain Falcon will use Side B and KO itself.
Click to expand...

You'll never see a wolf ko itself.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> 
> 
> Ness is epic win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>
> 
> If you go near the edge of any stage in melee and use your shield, a Level 9 Captain Falcon will use Side B and KO itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never see a wolf ko itself.
Click to expand...

I've seen Wolf KO himself.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>
> 
> If you go near the edge of any stage in melee and use your shield, a Level 9 Captain Falcon will use Side B and KO itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never see a wolf ko itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen Wolf KO himself.
Click to expand...

owait, i SD all the time.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>
> 
> If you go near the edge of any stage in melee and use your shield, a Level 9 Captain Falcon will use Side B and KO itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never see a wolf ko itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen Wolf KO himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owait, i SD all the time.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfZYKlM72-g&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

Fox got owned.


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw<big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>
> 
> If you go near the edge of any stage in melee and use your shield, a Level 9 Captain Falcon will use Side B and KO itself.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never see a wolf ko itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen Wolf KO himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owait, i SD all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfZYKlM72-g&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div
> 
> Fox got owned.
Click to expand...

Why you hating on Fox </3


----------



## djman900

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V69OytR77JY&feature=rec-HM-r2http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78doQva3uw<big><big>HAX!!!</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Wolf KO himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owait, i SD all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfZYKlM72-g&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div
> 
> Fox got owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you hating on Fox </3
Click to expand...

yea why?


----------



## Silverstorms

Blame the player, not me.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blame the player, not me.


ohhh, epic pwnage.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame the player, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh, epic pwnage.
Click to expand...

the char, that whooped both yo ass XD


----------



## Cyber85

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame the player, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh, epic pwnage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the char, that whooped both yo ass XD
Click to expand...

Djman you main fox?


----------



## djman900

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame the player, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh, epic pwnage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the char, that whooped both yo ass XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Djman you main fox?
Click to expand...

no i just play with who ever but im best with fox mk n diddy


----------



## Cyber85

djman900 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame the player, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh, epic pwnage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the char, that whooped both yo ass XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Djman you main fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i just play with who ever but im best with fox mk n diddy
Click to expand...

oh.. anyone wanna brawl real quick before i go


----------



## Rust

Has this moved anywhere in my last visit? =[

Cause if it hasn't, I'm just going to leave. =[


----------



## bcb

Rust said:
			
		

> Has this moved anywhere in my last visit? =[
> 
> Cause if it hasn't, I'm just going to leave. =[


I...Umm... Think Horus advanced past xYoh.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this moved anywhere in my last visit? =[
> 
> Cause if it hasn't, I'm just going to leave. =[
> 
> 
> 
> I...Umm... Think Horus advanced past xYoh.
Click to expand...

i wish i culd take xyohs spot


----------



## bcb

Take my advice and press "B" several times on a spring as Ness or Lucas. It's funneh.


----------



## SSK009

hey guys whats up. wondering if you would want to brawl.


----------



## bcb

Hanenbow can be legal on doubles apparently. o_o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzUZ2uc-eyo


----------



## Away236

any vacancy...i guess there's a lot of idle players


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hanenbow can be legal on doubles apparently. o_o


What kind of madness is this?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanenbow can be legal on doubles apparently. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of madness is this?
Click to expand...

I edited my earlier post.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanenbow can be legal on doubles apparently. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of madness is this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my earlier post.
Click to expand...

In that standard item play thingymajig, Smash Balls are counter.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanenbow can be legal on doubles apparently. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of madness is this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my earlier post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that standard item play thingymajig, Smash Balls are counter.
Click to expand...

...what


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanenbow can be legal on doubles apparently. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of madness is this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my earlier post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that standard item play thingymajig, Smash Balls are counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what
Click to expand...

It's basically pros playing with items.

The items are placed into catagories like stages are. Neutral, counterpick and banned.

Oh wait, I just checked. Smash Balls are only counterpick in team.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my earlier post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that standard item play thingymajig, Smash Balls are counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's basically pros playing with items.
> 
> The items are placed into catagories like stages are. Neutral, counterpick and banned.
> 
> Oh wait, I just checked. Smash Balls are only counterpick in team.
Click to expand...

I think they were just experimenting. Or trying to have the first tourney with Hanenbow legal.

Somehow I don't think Hanenbow is too bad for doubles.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> In that standard item play thingymajig, Smash Balls are counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's basically pros playing with items.
> 
> The items are placed into catagories like stages are. Neutral, counterpick and banned.
> 
> Oh wait, I just checked. Smash Balls are only counterpick in team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they were just experimenting. Or trying to have the first tourney with Hanenbow legal.
> 
> Somehow I don't think Hanenbow is too bad for doubles.
Click to expand...

Hanebow has bad music.

So it sucks.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's basically pros playing with items.
> 
> The items are placed into catagories like stages are. Neutral, counterpick and banned.
> 
> Oh wait, I just checked. Smash Balls are only counterpick in team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they were just experimenting. Or trying to have the first tourney with Hanenbow legal.
> 
> Somehow I don't think Hanenbow is too bad for doubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hanebow has bad music.
> 
> So it sucks.
Click to expand...

Hanenbow doesn't have music at all.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically pros playing with items.
> 
> The items are placed into catagories like stages are. Neutral, counterpick and banned.
> 
> Oh wait, I just checked. Smash Balls are only counterpick in team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they were just experimenting. Or trying to have the first tourney with Hanenbow legal.
> 
> Somehow I don't think Hanenbow is too bad for doubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hanebow has bad music.
> 
> So it sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hanenbow doesn't have music at all.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

So it can;t even begin to compare with Delfino Plaza, Pirate Ship or Spear Pillar.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were just experimenting. Or trying to have the first tourney with Hanenbow legal.
> 
> Somehow I don't think Hanenbow is too bad for doubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hanebow has bad music.
> 
> So it sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hanenbow doesn't have music at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> So it can;t even begin to compare with Delfino Plaza, Pirate Ship or Spear Pillar.
Click to expand...

Music =/= Tourney Acceptable Stage


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hanebow has bad music.
> 
> So it sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hanenbow doesn't have music at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> So it can;t even begin to compare with Delfino Plaza, Pirate Ship or Spear Pillar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Music =/= Tourney Acceptable Stage
Click to expand...

Battlefield's and Lylat Cruise have good music.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hanenbow doesn't have music at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> So it can;t even begin to compare with Delfino Plaza, Pirate Ship or Spear Pillar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Music =/= Tourney Acceptable Stage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield's and Lylat Cruise have good music.
Click to expand...

FD's music is... bleh.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> So it can;t even begin to compare with Delfino Plaza, Pirate Ship or Spear Pillar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Music =/= Tourney Acceptable Stage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield's and Lylat Cruise have good music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FD's music is... bleh.
Click to expand...

Smashville's is ok, but nothing special.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Hey guys im a bit off topic but im in orlando soo i wont be online often


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Is it someone's B-day or sometin? I'm gonna be very bored today. I might Brawl, Trela is gone with Allan again


----------



## Silverstorms

Who's Allan?


----------



## bcb

Azila said:
			
		

> Is it someone's B-day or sometin? I'm gonna be very bored today. I might Brawl, Trela is gone with Allan again


Meh. It's my birthday tomorrow.

I'm doing a clan thingy on TTC with SST though, so I can't brawl right now with you guys.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it someone's B-day or sometin? I'm gonna be very bored today. I might Brawl, Trela is gone with Allan again
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. It's my birthday tomorrow.
> 
> I'm doing a clan thingy on TTC with SST though, so I can't brawl right now with you guys.
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it someone's B-day or sometin? I'm gonna be very bored today. I might Brawl, Trela is gone with Allan again
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. It's my birthday tomorrow.
> 
> I'm doing a clan thingy on TTC with SST though, so I can't brawl right now with you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday for tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks....

......hurrah!


----------



## cornymikey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!


----------



## John102

Happy bday bcb


----------



## djman900

happy bday bcb


----------



## John102

uberbump

I got a new TV and router


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay John! 

You can go on wifi now.


----------



## Deleted User

hey r u a good brawler


----------



## Deleted User

hey r u a good brawler??


----------



## John102

hey r u a good double poster??


----------



## Silverstorms

alburkurkey said:
			
		

> hey r u a good brawler


hey kan u speek Inglish?


----------



## Away236

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> alburkurkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey r u a good brawler
> 
> 
> 
> hey kan u speek Inglish?
Click to expand...

apparently you can't yourself


----------



## Leagolas1

I'm looking for a brawl. anyone up for it?


----------



## bcb

http://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpg

You can't say this isn't funny. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpg
> 
> You can't say this isn't funny. xD


I found a better version of that bean thing.

http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpg
> 
> You can't say this isn't funny. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I found a better version of that bean thing.
> 
> http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
Click to expand...

I see no Samuel L. Jackson or even a reference of him.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpg
> 
> You can't say this isn't funny. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I found a better version of that bean thing.
> 
> http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see no Samuel L. Jackson or even a reference of him.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.

Brawl bcb?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpg
> 
> You can't say this isn't funny. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I found a better version of that bean thing.
> 
> http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see no Samuel L. Jackson or even a reference of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
Click to expand...

Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.

BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.

I'm getting a dazzle too.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpg
> 
> You can't say this isn't funny. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I found a better version of that bean thing.
> 
> http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see no Samuel L. Jackson or even a reference of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
Click to expand...

Ness sucks in Melee  <_< 

So I use Falco


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I see no Samuel L. Jackson or even a reference of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
Click to expand...

AND NOT FALCON?

I'm either maining him, Fox, or Ganon.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND NOT FALCON?
> 
> I'm either maining him, Fox, or Ganon.
Click to expand...

I use Falcon sometimes. I used him the other day, to beat Mewtwo.

_KNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEE

Mewtwo picks up Hammer!

FFFFAAAALLLLCCCCOOOOONNNN.....

The Hammer breaks!

PUUUUUNCH! _

His Knee has a much bigger hitbox than in Brawl.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND NOT FALCON?
> 
> I'm either maining him, Fox, or Ganon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Falcon sometimes. I used him the other day, to beat Mewtwo.
> 
> _KNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEE
> 
> Mewtwo picks up Hammer!
> 
> FFFFAAAALLLLCCCCOOOOONNNN.....
> 
> The Hammer breaks!
> 
> PUUUUUNCH! _
> 
> His Knee has a much bigger hitbox than in Brawl.
Click to expand...

Of course!

But... I think I wanna main Ganon. Iunno yet. I can recover better with Ganon than Falcon. And Fox is everywhere. -_o


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND NOT FALCON?
> 
> I'm either maining him, Fox, or Ganon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Falcon sometimes. I used him the other day, to beat Mewtwo.
> 
> _KNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEE
> 
> Mewtwo picks up Hammer!
> 
> FFFFAAAALLLLCCCCOOOOONNNN.....
> 
> The Hammer breaks!
> 
> PUUUUUNCH! _
> 
> His Knee has a much bigger hitbox than in Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
> 
> But... I think I wanna main Ganon. Iunno yet. I can recover better with Ganon than Falcon. And Fox is everywhere. -_o
Click to expand...

I mained fox in melee.


----------



## Leagolas1

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOT FALCON?
> 
> I'm either maining him, Fox, or Ganon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Falcon sometimes. I used him the other day, to beat Mewtwo.
> 
> _KNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEE
> 
> Mewtwo picks up Hammer!
> 
> FFFFAAAALLLLCCCCOOOOONNNN.....
> 
> The Hammer breaks!
> 
> PUUUUUNCH! _
> 
> His Knee has a much bigger hitbox than in Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
> 
> But... I think I wanna main Ganon. Iunno yet. I can recover better with Ganon than Falcon. And Fox is everywhere. -_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mained fox in melee.
Click to expand...

I am ashamed to say I mained Link in Melee


----------



## Silverstorms

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I use Falcon sometimes. I used him the other day, to beat Mewtwo.
> 
> _KNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEE
> 
> Mewtwo picks up Hammer!
> 
> FFFFAAAALLLLCCCCOOOOONNNN.....
> 
> The Hammer breaks!
> 
> PUUUUUNCH! _
> 
> His Knee has a much bigger hitbox than in Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
> 
> But... I think I wanna main Ganon. Iunno yet. I can recover better with Ganon than Falcon. And Fox is everywhere. -_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mained fox in melee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am ashamed to say I mained ]You madman!
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I use Falcon sometimes. I used him the other day, to beat Mewtwo.
> 
> _KNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEEKNEE
> 
> Mewtwo picks up Hammer!
> 
> FFFFAAAALLLLCCCCOOOOONNNN.....
> 
> The Hammer breaks!
> 
> PUUUUUNCH! _
> 
> His Knee has a much bigger hitbox than in Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
> 
> But... I think I wanna main Ganon. Iunno yet. I can recover better with Ganon than Falcon. And Fox is everywhere. -_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mained fox in melee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am ashamed to say I mained ]That's who I mained before fox.
> 
> Alright I don't remember perfectly but I think this is about the list of main and the order I mained them in.
> 
> SSB-Mario
> SSB-Kirby
> SSBM-Mario
> SSBM-Mewtwo
> SSBM-Young Link
> SSBM-Link
> SSBM-Fox
> SSBB-Fox
> SSBB-Ike
> SSBB-Wolf
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl John?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Brawl John?


mehbe

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## cornymikey

silver, john, bcb, anyone brawl? havent played since I brawled bcb.


----------



## bcb

I'm gonna play some more Melee. I've unlocked every character except Mewtwo, Pichu, and G&W.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play some more Melee. I've unlocked every character except Mewtwo, Pichu, and G&W.


gah! brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Me Mikey! Me!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Me Mikey! Me!


alright! I'll go online now. I'm rusty probably.


----------



## cornymikey

bcb or join play with me and silver?


----------



## Silverstorms

John get your ass online.


----------



## Leagolas1

I wanna Brawl someone =(


----------



## Gnome

Melee ftw!


----------



## Silverstorms

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> I wanna Brawl someone =(


Join me and Mikey.


----------



## Leagolas1

anyone?!


----------



## Leagolas1

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna Brawl someone =(
> 
> 
> 
> Join me and Mikey.
Click to expand...

cool need FC


----------



## Silverstorms

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna Brawl someone =(
> 
> 
> 
> Join me and Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool need FC
Click to expand...

In sig.


----------



## Leagolas1

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna Brawl someone =(
> 
> 
> 
> Join me and Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool need FC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In sig.
Click to expand...

can't I'm on a PSP =/ but mines 3093-8602-1990. name Alpha


----------



## Silverstorms

0989-3187-9336

What's yours?


----------



## cornymikey

fun stuff.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hehehehehe.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hehehehehe.


I forgot how to DI the bomb thingie until I saw you do it. 

And its too bad yeti doesnt come on tbt much.


----------



## Leagolas1

sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-


----------



## John102

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-


I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
Click to expand...

I didn't tell him! I swear!

<small><small>Oh wait, yeah I did.
</small></small>
Bye!


----------



## bcb

I will never get grabbed again...




much


----------



## Leagolas1

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't tell him! I swear!
> 
> <small><small>Oh wait, yeah I did.
> </small></small>
> Bye!
Click to expand...

I'm not used to playing online =P


----------



## bcb

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't tell him! I swear!
> 
> <small><small>Oh wait, yeah I did.
> </small></small>
> Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not used to playing online =P
Click to expand...

I'm not used to playing offline.

I have one offline friend that can compete with me, that's it. :0


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't tell him! I swear!
> 
> <small><small>Oh wait, yeah I did.
> </small></small>
> Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not used to playing online =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not used to playing offline.
> 
> I have one offline friend that can compete with me, that's it. :0
Click to expand...

I just play CPUs offline.

I suck online   T_T


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't tell him! I swear!
> 
> <small><small>Oh wait, yeah I did.
> </small></small>
> Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not used to playing online =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not used to playing offline.
> 
> I have one offline friend that can compete with me, that's it. :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just play CPUs offline.
> 
> I suck online   T_T
Click to expand...

I'm like bcb, I don't have anyone around me that can actually compete with me.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
Click to expand...

lol! We were trying to do an infinite grab.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! We were trying to do an infinite grab.
Click to expand...

And we were succeeding!

But he No Contested.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! We were trying to do an infinite grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we were succeeding!
> 
> But he No Contested.
Click to expand...

heh, I let you guys do an infinite grab on me later, it should be easy baecause of Wolf's falling speed and all....


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to leave....Mom had to get on Wii Fit -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I heard you got grabbed pretty badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! We were trying to do an infinite grab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we were succeeding!
> 
> But he No Contested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, I let you guys do an infinite grab on me later, it should be easy baecause of Wolf's falling speed and all....
Click to expand...

no, it doesnt matter. It's like one guy on the left of you, one guy on the right. Then the left guy grabs and keeps pounching and when youre released, the guy on the right grabs you and punches, etc. 
 :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms

I won my MKWii clan war 

I did crap, though.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I won my MKWii clan war
> 
> I did crap, though.


hey guys, lets start spamming this thread like old times, we may even get horus to spam here and there.

so, topic starter, if they made a new SSB, would you buy it if it didn't have your main in it.

I would, but wolf is just such a unique character it's be sad to see him go. Id like to see mk go or at least get downgraded.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won my MKWii clan war
> 
> I did crap, though.
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, lets start spamming this thread like old times, we may even get horus to spam here and there.
> 
> so, topic starter, if they made a new SSB, would you buy it if it didn't have your main in it.
> 
> I would, but wolf is just such a unique character it's be sad to see him go. Id like to see mk go or at least get downgraded.
Click to expand...

Ness will live forever!


----------



## Leagolas1

jiggly puff FOR THE........LOSE?!?!?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won my MKWii clan war
> 
> I did crap, though.
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, lets start spamming this thread like old times, we may even get horus to spam here and there.
> 
> so, topic starter, if they made a new SSB, would you buy it if it didn't have your main in it.
> 
> I would, but wolf is just such a unique character it's be sad to see him go. Id like to see mk go or at least get downgraded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness will live forever!
Click to expand...

probably, but I'm scared my little wofly won't be alive for the next installment :'(


----------



## cornymikey

giggity! Ridley better be an assist trophy next game!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> giggity! Ridley better be an assist trophy next game!


Yeah, he could do one giant swoop like he does in the boss battle.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggity! Ridley better be an assist trophy next game!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he could do one giant swoop like he does in the boss battle.
Click to expand...

yesh! Or something cool.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggity! Ridley better be an assist trophy next game!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he could do one giant swoop like he does in the boss battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yesh! Or something cool.
Click to expand...

I think there should be a wombo combo assist trophy complete with yelling fans.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggity! Ridley better be an assist trophy next game!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he could do one giant swoop like he does in the boss battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yesh! Or something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there should be a wombo combo assist trophy complete with yelling fans.
Click to expand...

xD
how would that work?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggity! Ridley better be an assist trophy next game!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he could do one giant swoop like he does in the boss battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yesh! Or something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there should be a wombo combo assist trophy complete with yelling fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> how would that work?
Click to expand...

alright there would be old melee style graphics on fox and falco, then you would get sucked into fox's grip, then the wombo combo would commence. And there would be a lot of OH OH OH OH OH's.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yesh! Or something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there should be a wombo combo assist trophy complete with yelling fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> how would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright there would be old melee style graphics on fox and falco, then you would get sucked into fox's grip, then the wombo combo would commence. And there would be a lot of OH OH OH OH OH's.
Click to expand...

that would be aweeesome! xD


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be a wombo combo assist trophy complete with yelling fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> how would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright there would be old melee style graphics on fox and falco, then you would get sucked into fox's grip, then the wombo combo would commence. And there would be a lot of OH OH OH OH OH's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be aweeesome! xD
Click to expand...

HAPPY FEET, HOMO FOBO, THAT AIN FALCO, OH, OH, OHHHHHH, OHHHHHH, OHHH, OHHHH, WOMBO COMBO!!!! WTF! WTF MANN! WOOOW. MY rooster HURTS! WE'RE ALL A LITTLE BIT HARD!/end commentary.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone hear about Phoenix Mario and Super Falco?


----------



## Leagolas1

nope


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> how would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright there would be old melee style graphics on fox and falco, then you would get sucked into fox's grip, then the wombo combo would commence. And there would be a lot of OH OH OH OH OH's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be aweeesome! xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAPPY FEET, HOMO FOBO, THAT AIN FALCO, OH, OH, OHHHHHH, OHHHHHH, OHHH, OHHHH, WOMBO COMBO!!!! WTF! WTF MANN! WOOOW. MY rooster HURTS! WE'RE ALL A LITTLE BIT HARD!/end commentary.
Click to expand...

WHERE YOU AT?!?!


----------



## Cyber85

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> alright there would be old melee style graphics on fox and falco, then you would get sucked into fox's grip, then the wombo combo would commence. And there would be a lot of OH OH OH OH OH's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be aweeesome! xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAPPY FEET, HOMO FOBO, THAT AIN FALCO, OH, OH, OHHHHHH, OHHHHHH, OHHH, OHHHH, WOMBO COMBO!!!! WTF! WTF MANN! WOOOW. MY rooster HURTS! WE'RE ALL A LITTLE BIT HARD!/end commentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE YOU AT?!?!
Click to expand...

WHERE ARE YOU AT, WHERE ARE YOU AT, OH MY, OH MY GOD.


----------



## bcb

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> that would be aweeesome! xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAPPY FEET, HOMO FOBO, THAT AIN FALCO, OH, OH, OHHHHHH, OHHHHHH, OHHH, OHHHH, WOMBO COMBO!!!! WTF! WTF MANN! WOOOW. MY rooster HURTS! WE'RE ALL A LITTLE BIT HARD!/end commentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE YOU AT?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU AT, WHERE ARE YOU AT, OH MY, OH MY GOD.
Click to expand...

GET YOUR BASS WHOOPED!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FEET, HOMO FOBO, THAT AIN FALCO, OH, OH, OHHHHHH, OHHHHHH, OHHH, OHHHH, WOMBO COMBO!!!! WTF! WTF MANN! WOOOW. MY rooster HURTS! WE'RE ALL A LITTLE BIT HARD!/end commentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE YOU AT?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU AT, WHERE ARE YOU AT, OH MY, OH MY GOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GET YOUR BASS WHOOPED!
Click to expand...

yeah, wombo combo should definitely be an assist trophy.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE YOU AT?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU AT, WHERE ARE YOU AT, OH MY, OH MY GOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GET YOUR BASS WHOOPED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, wombo combo should definitely be an assist trophy.
Click to expand...

Definitely. Without a doubt.


----------



## Leagolas1

I guess.......I've never of that =/


----------



## John102

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> I guess.......I've never of that =/


wut


----------



## Leagolas1

john102 said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.......I've never of that =/
> 
> 
> 
> wut
Click to expand...

wombo combo?


----------



## John102

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.......I've never of that =/
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wombo combo?
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4


----------



## Leagolas1

john102 said:
			
		

> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leagolas1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.......I've never of that =/
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wombo combo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4
Click to expand...

I'm on a PSP =/


----------



## Away236

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I see no Samuel L. Jackson or even a reference of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
Click to expand...

Falcon is overpowered in melee. Most likely the best character with Zelda and Roy.


----------



## bcb

Away236 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falcon is overpowered in melee. Most likely the best character with Zelda and Roy.
Click to expand...

lol Fox is best, no doubt. I prefer Ganon, tho. And Falcon is epic in Melee.

But... lol Roy and Zelda.


----------



## Silverstorms

Away236 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Slowpoke is win.
> 
> Brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falcon is overpowered in melee. Most likely the best character with Zelda and Roy.
Click to expand...

Roy and Zelda?

More like Marth and Shiek <small><small>and Fox</small></small>.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://knowyourmeme.com/i/409/original/lolwut.jpghttp://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/meinung/lol_wut_pear_pink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... I'm not brawling at 8:30 A.M.
> 
> BTW I got melee so I can actually do combos.
> 
> I'm getting a dazzle too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness sucks in Melee  <_<
> 
> So I use Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falcon is overpowered in melee. Most likely the best character with Zelda and Roy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roy and Zelda?
> 
> More like Marth and Shiek <small><small>and Fox</small></small>.
Click to expand...

True. True.


----------



## cornymikey

I didnt even know how to L-cancel or whatever that is. :O


----------



## bcb

:O

Diddy Kong and Sonic can DACUS. Diddy's is apparently easier than Snake's.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> Diddy Kong and Sonic can DACUS. Diddy's is apparently easier than Snake's.


what, that's impossible! nothing is easier than snakes DACUS!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> Diddy Kong and Sonic can DACUS. Diddy's is apparently easier than Snake's.
> 
> 
> 
> what, that's impossible! nothing is easier than snakes DACUS!
Click to expand...

who cares? We dont use diddy.


----------



## bcb

lul


----------



## John102

Gah, who was the noob that bumped up loya?


----------



## bcb

Sky master... wanted to join.

Any matches get done?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sky master... wanted to join.
> 
> Any matches get done?


lolno.

who wants to brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol @ bump.

MK > pogeymanz > brawl


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lol @ bump.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl


nononononono

brawl>Tcon>pogeymanz>MKW>AC


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ bump.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl
> 
> 
> 
> nononononono
> 
> brawl>Tcon>pogeymanz>MKW>AC
Click to expand...

No, no, no.

MK > pogeymanz > brawl > AC

I don't even know what Tcon is. Sounds crap.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ bump.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl
> 
> 
> 
> nononononono
> 
> brawl>Tcon>pogeymanz>MKW>AC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl > AC
> 
> I don't even know what Tcon is. Sounds crap.
Click to expand...

DON'T INSULT THE MIGHTY CONDUIT!


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ bump.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl
> 
> 
> 
> nononononono
> 
> brawl>Tcon>pogeymanz>MKW>AC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl > AC
> 
> I don't even know what Tcon is. Sounds crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DON'T INSULT THE MIGHTY CONDUIT!
Click to expand...

Isn't the wii version really bad?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ bump.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl
> 
> 
> 
> nononononono
> 
> brawl>Tcon>pogeymanz>MKW>AC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl > AC
> 
> I don't even know what Tcon is. Sounds crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DON'T INSULT THE MIGHTY CONDUIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the wii version really bad?
Click to expand...

There's only one version of the Conduit, it's just for the wii.....

and no it's not bad, it's good.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> MK > pogeymanz > brawl > AC
> 
> I don't even know what Tcon is. Sounds crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DON'T INSULT THE MIGHTY CONDUIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the wii version really bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only one version of the Conduit, it's just for the wii.....
> 
> and no it's not bad, it's good.
Click to expand...

...

Metroid <3


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T INSULT THE MIGHTY CONDUIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the wii version really bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only one version of the Conduit, it's just for the wii.....
> 
> and no it's not bad, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Metroid <3
Click to expand...

lol, k silver, you just keep thinking that  B)


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the wii version really bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only one version of the Conduit, it's just for the wii.....
> 
> and no it's not bad, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Metroid <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, k silver, you just keep thinking that  B)
Click to expand...

Metroid is win.

Tcon sucks >

*prepares for Miranda's wrath*


----------



## bcb

I uhh... Just noticed the avatar John. Q_Q


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Me want to brawl but i couldnt bring one to america


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Me want to brawl but i couldnt bring one to america


You're in America?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I uhh... Just noticed the avatar John. Q_Q


YAY!

Now I can change it.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the wii version really bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only one version of the Conduit, it's just for the wii.....
> 
> and no it's not bad, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Metroid <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, k silver, you just keep thinking that  B)
Click to expand...

*slashes throat*


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one version of the Conduit, it's just for the wii.....
> 
> and no it's not bad, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Metroid <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, k silver, you just keep thinking that  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slashes throat*
Click to expand...

Heh, Mike, we'll duke this out in brawl. >=D

Yeah, I'm very rusty, I played xela today and got two stocked like every match, but I've been playing the computer some so I think I'm close to where I was, maybe.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Metroid <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, k silver, you just keep thinking that  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slashes throat*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, Mike, we'll duke this out in brawl. >=D
> 
> Yeah, I'm very rusty, I played xela today and got two stocked like every match, but I've been playing the computer some so I think I'm close to where I was, maybe.
Click to expand...

yeah, it feels weird when you havent played for a while


----------



## John102

GGZ guys, twas fun, we'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## John102

lolololololo guys, this is what I'm going to do next time Mike tries to chaingrab my wolf. And silver, you're right Mikehaze is awesome.

Skip ahead to 2:25

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik2G9i2OHzY&feature=related

oh, and look at PhurgawtiN's comment XD


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> GGZ guys, twas fun, we'll have to do it again sometime.


lol, gang ups are fun.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGZ guys, twas fun, we'll have to do it again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, gang ups are fun.
Click to expand...

When you're not in the middle that is >.<


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGZ guys, twas fun, we'll have to do it again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, gang ups are fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're not in the middle that is >.<
Click to expand...

lol, read your comment. Like you could do that. Besides, I barely use IC anyways.


----------



## djman900

*censored.3.4* me dude i suck at brawl no  (well atleast  i think)


----------



## bcb

How many characters can CG?

IC's, D3, Pika, Falco, WARIO, Marth, and um... Anyone else?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> How many characters can CG?
> 
> IC's, D3, Pika, Falco, WARIO, Marth, and um... Anyone else?


Pika.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many characters can CG?
> 
> IC's, D3, Pika, Falco, WARIO, Marth, *Yoshi*, and um... Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Pika.
Click to expand...

Right. Forgot Pika. Added to the list in bold.

...Can Bowser CG?


----------



## bcb

^_^

I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.

It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/


Couple of points:

1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
3. Items? wtf?
4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
Click to expand...

1. library, yeah.
2. There was going to be like 32 players and the matches had to be shorter. There was only 16 though.
3. No items. lol
4. Meh. I would've made it to the finals if it wasn't for that time limit.

Round One:
Me vs. Sonic player

Round Two:
Me vs. Falco player

Round Three:
Me vs. Pikachu player

Round Four:
Me vs. My friend that came (Battle for 3rd place) He was Marth.


----------



## Silverstorms

3 minutes is WAY too short for a 3 stock match.

If you don't wanna end up in a SD you have to go all out offensive with no holding back or camp.

I'd camp


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> 3 minutes is WAY too short for a 3 stock match.
> 
> If you don't wanna end up in a SD you have to go all out offensive with no holding back or camp.
> 
> I'd camp


I did camp.

It was because I was 1 second off of killing that Pikachu. :/

Maybe I should've went for a F-Smash instead of the clap.

Edit: Oh yeah, after me and my friend went teams against the top two players. They almost went Double DDD on us, but we countered with Double IC's.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
Click to expand...

lol, agreed.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, agreed.
Click to expand...

The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.

I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.

They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.
> 
> I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.
> 
> They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O
Click to expand...

Weegee killed you with Nair? That thing has like no knockback compared to Bair.

And if you were worried about Diddy, spam Bite.

My Kirby could own those noobs. F-throw > U-ar > F-Throw > U-Air > D-Tilt > F-SMASH


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.
> 
> I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.
> 
> They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weegee killed you with Nair? That thing has like no knockback compared to Bair.
> 
> And if you were worried about Diddy, spam Bite.
> 
> My Kirby could own those noobs. F-throw > U-ar > F-Throw > U-Air > D-Tilt > F-SMASH
Click to expand...

You're kidding, right? Nair launches you up really high! I was at 190% too.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.
> 
> I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.
> 
> They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O
Click to expand...

Wolf eats weegee


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> I went to a tourney at our library and got 3rd. I won 15 bucks and there was no venue fee.
> 
> It was 3 stock, 3 min. time limit. I almost went into the finals but lost to a Pikachu. I star KO'd him and time ran out before it counted. So we went to Sudden Death. I lost. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1. Library? SSBB tourney? wtf?
> 2. 3 min time limit? wtf?
> 3. Items? wtf?
> 4. You DIDN'T win? wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.
> 
> I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.
> 
> They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf eats weegee
Click to expand...

Not a single Wolf at the tourney, and like 9 Sonics.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.
> 
> I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.
> 
> They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf eats weegee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a single Wolf at the tourney, and like 9 Sonics.
Click to expand...

Fanboys....

Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The Pikachu player won. And 2nd place player was Diddy.
> 
> I think I could've beaten the Pikachu, but the Diddy IMO is better than DJ's. That Diddy would've beaten me, but the Pikachu player and Diddy player were friends and I think he knew a way around him.
> 
> They were impressed with my Wario too. And the Diddy player challenged my Wario with Luigi saying who's better. It was close, but he won in the end with Nair. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf eats weegee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a single Wolf at the tourney, and like 9 Sonics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanboys....
> 
> Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.
Click to expand...

MK's are meh.

@bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.

oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf eats weegee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a single Wolf at the tourney, and like 9 Sonics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanboys....
> 
> Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
Click to expand...

One MK could have owned that tourney.

Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.

And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single Wolf at the tourney, and like 9 Sonics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanboys....
> 
> Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
Click to expand...

Silver, that reminds me, we need to brawl to find out who moves on to the next round 8D


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboys....
> 
> Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver, that reminds me, we need to brawl to find out who moves on to the next round 8D
Click to expand...

We already did.

I won 2/3 : D


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver, that reminds me, we need to brawl to find out who moves on to the next round 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already did.
> 
> I won 2/3 : D
Click to expand...

huh?

>.>

those matches didn't count silver, I was just playing around for the majority of the first ones.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver, that reminds me, we need to brawl to find out who moves on to the next round 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already did.
> 
> I won 2/3 : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
> 
> >.>
> 
> those matches didn't count silver, I was just playing around for the majority of the first ones.
Click to expand...

Yus they did.

And you won the first one becuase I SD.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, that reminds me, we need to brawl to find out who moves on to the next round 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already did.
> 
> I won 2/3 : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
> 
> >.>
> 
> those matches didn't count silver, I was just playing around for the majority of the first ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yus they did.
> 
> And you won the first one becuase I SD.
Click to expand...

Silver, you didn't even tell me we were playing for the tourney, I was just playing around to get unrustified....


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single Wolf at the tourney, and like 9 Sonics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanboys....
> 
> Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
Click to expand...

no MKs? Thats a shocker.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboys....
> 
> Any MKs? They would eat the Sonics alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no MKs? Thats a shocker.
Click to expand...

Actually, there was... one MK. But they kinda sucked.

No Ikes, no Ness or Kirby players because we could only use one character.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no MKs? Thats a shocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, there was... one MK. But they kinda sucked.
> 
> No Ikes, no Ness or Kirby players because we could only use one character.
Click to expand...

brawl bcb?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no MKs? Thats a shocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, there was... one MK. But they kinda sucked.
> 
> No Ikes, no Ness or Kirby players because we could only use one character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl bcb?
Click to expand...

Not today. <_<


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no MKs? Thats a shocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, there was... one MK. But they kinda sucked.
> 
> No Ikes, no Ness or Kirby players because we could only use one character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not today. <_<
Click to expand...

awwww, ok then =(


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was... one MK. But they kinda sucked.
> 
> No Ikes, no Ness or Kirby players because we could only use one character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not today. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwww, ok then =(
Click to expand...

I'll brawl you if silver plays too. 
we can do only bumpers on items.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK's are meh.
> 
> @bcb: NO WOLFIES!!! No wonder there wasn't a wolf in the championship round.
> 
> oh, and I'm thinking about joining smashboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One MK could have owned that tourney.
> 
> Any Ikes? I'll be surprised if there weren't.
> 
> And I'm guessing no Ness or Kirby  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no MKs? Thats a shocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, there was... one MK. But they kinda sucked.
> 
> No Ikes, no Ness or Kirby players because we could only use one character.
Click to expand...

No Ike spammers in a casual tourney?

What the *censored.3.0*?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> brawl bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not today. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwww, ok then =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you if silver plays too.
> we can do only bumpers on items.
Click to expand...

I dunno if that's gonna happen... =/


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not today. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwww, ok then =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you if silver plays too.
> we can do only bumpers on items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno if that's gonna happen... =/
Click to expand...

arg, brawl now, maybe?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> awwww, ok then =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you if silver plays too.
> we can do only bumpers on items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno if that's gonna happen... =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, brawl now, maybe?
Click to expand...

Me and xela just brawled, I'll brawl you tomorrow =)


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you if silver plays too.
> we can do only bumpers on items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno if that's gonna happen... =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arg, brawl now, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and xela just brawled, I'll brawl you tomorrow =)
Click to expand...

ok...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

How's my Marth?

He's WIP, I'm used to Melee more :[


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> How's my Marth?
> 
> He's WIP, I'm used to Melee more :[


Marth is not bad, you spam counter a little too much, that's why I had to start spamming the blaster, but overall you're doing good 

Yeah, I just realized how much worse I do online, it's so hard to recover as wolf because of the lag, I really want to go to some offline tourneys.


----------



## bcb

I'm bored now. I'd play online but... only for FFA's and team battles.


----------



## cornymikey

silver and john, have you done your match yet? :/


----------



## cornymikey

SILVER, JOHN! you guys are online! FFA or MKW?


----------



## Silverstorms

No.

I'm tired.

And my clan just owned Joe and DirtyD's clan


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I'm tired.
> 
> And my clan just owned Joe and DirtyD's clan


boo, lame. and you have enough energy for the computer? :l
maybe I should join a clan.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm tired.
> 
> And my clan just owned Joe and DirtyD's clan
> 
> 
> 
> boo, lame. and you have enough energy for the computer? :l
> maybe I should join a clan.
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm tired.
> 
> And my clan just owned Joe and DirtyD's clan
> 
> 
> 
> boo, lame. and you have enough energy for the computer? :l
> maybe I should join a clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

beyotch.

xela, brawl/Mkw?


----------



## bcb

o_0


----------



## cornymikey

I'm gonna play MKW. Go join my by one hour. :/


Edit: BCB! BRAWL?


----------



## bcb

I vanna join. :O MKWii


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I vanna join. :O MKWii


brawl or MKW? silvers not playing.


----------



## bcb

MKWii


----------



## Silverstorms

MKWii is now officially more popular than SSBB.

Trela will not be a happy bunny.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> MKWii


I hope you have 9000 VR, whats ur fc, click my name for mine. Im on wiinet too.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MKWii is now officially more popular than SSBB.
> 
> Trela will not be a happy bunny.


thats cuz everyone left. horus got banned, hub has a trip, xyoh...something, and all the pros left.


----------



## bcb

It's 1977-0586-4299. I'm on wii-net too.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It's 1977-0586-4299. I'm on wii-net too.


so I guess 1 on 1, first? Do you have 9000 VR? and I'd also like to do some battles maybe too


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus isn't banned..

He sent me a PM a half hour ago >_>


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus isn't banned..
> 
> He sent me a PM a half hour ago >_>


whatever, he left anyhoo


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1977-0586-4299. I'm on wii-net too.
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess 1 on 1, first? Do you have 9000 VR? and I'd also like to do some battles maybe too
Click to expand...

It's 7000 something. :/


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1977-0586-4299. I'm on wii-net too.
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess 1 on 1, first? Do you have 9000 VR? and I'd also like to do some battles maybe too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 7000 something. :/
Click to expand...

:/
I'll have to wait for you or something. so, 1 on 1 first? then I join your regional, or you join mine?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1977-0586-4299. I'm on wii-net too.
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess 1 on 1, first? Do you have 9000 VR? and I'd also like to do some battles maybe too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 7000 something. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> I'll have to wait for you or something. so, 1 on 1 first? then I join your regional, or you join mine?
Click to expand...

IDC. I'll go with that.


----------



## bcb

I'mma go online nao.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1977-0586-4299. I'm on wii-net too.
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess 1 on 1, first? Do you have 9000 VR? and I'd also like to do some battles maybe too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's 7000 something. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> I'll have to wait for you or something. so, 1 on 1 first? then I join your regional, or you join mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDC. I'll go with that.
Click to expand...

alright, leaving tbt now. When I leave the 1 on 1, join my regional.


----------



## cornymikey

how do you start the race? :/


----------



## Zex

When does this thing start/end?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus isn't banned..
> 
> He sent me a PM a half hour ago >_>
> 
> 
> 
> whatever, he left anyhoo
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus isn't banned..
> 
> He sent me a PM a half hour ago >_>
> 
> 
> 
> whatever, he left anyhoo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OMG HORUS IS BACK IN THE BRAWL THREADS!

AOIY BPOSINUFVO;SU;


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus isn't banned..
> 
> He sent me a PM a half hour ago >_>
> 
> 
> 
> whatever, he left anyhoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG HORUS IS BACK IN THE BRAWL THREADS!
> 
> AOIY BPOSINUFVO;SU;
Click to expand...

.....


wat


----------



## bcb

-_- Mario Kart sucks.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> -_- Mario Kart sucks.


xD
you didnt join my battle. oh well

and ohai horus


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Michael, care for a match?


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Michael, care for a match?


in what? and sorry, no, its time for dinner for me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

How about now, Michael? I am talking about Super Smash Brothers.


----------



## bcb

I feel like brawling now. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Terribly sorry, bcb, but we seem to get error code 86420.

Until I buy or use my old router, we are "screwed" as you children say nowadays.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> How about now, Michael? I am talking about Super Smash Brothers.


nah, dinner. I asked you before I raced with bcb.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Still eating?

Terribly sorry, go on and enjoy your food.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Terribly sorry, bcb, but we seem to get error code 86420.
> 
> Until I buy or use my old router, we are "screwed" as you children say nowadays.


We haven't tried since LOYA. You sure?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Well...

Ok, I'll go try now.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Still eating?
> 
> Terribly sorry, go on and enjoy your food.


well, after I eat, I like to watch tv, so nope.

And whats with this foreign british adult thing going on here? xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Brotish adult?

I do not understand...

I'm going to go setup my Nintendo, I will see you there.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Brotish adult?
> 
> I do not understand...
> 
> I'm going to go setup my Nintendo, I will see you there.


 :rofl:


----------



## bcb

6_6 wat perfect grammer ???


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Excuse me bcb?

Something wrong?


----------



## bcb

Iunno.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I am on now.

Prepare to get pulvarized!


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> I am on now.
> 
> Prepare to get pulvarized!


lol kk


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> I am on now.
> 
> Prepare to get pulvarized!


 
:huh:


----------



## bcb

...Kwap.


----------



## John102

This thread is slowly starting to come back to life, it makes me about as giddy as a Japanese school girl. ^.^


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol @ Horus

Lol @ bcb's MKWii fail.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lol @ Horus
> 
> Lol @ bcb's MKWii fail.


lol @ you loling @ horus and bcb


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ Horus
> 
> Lol @ bcb's MKWii fail.
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ you loling @ horus and bcb
Click to expand...

Lol.

I beated Sunshine today


----------



## bcb

But... he.... erm... items...

I want F-Zero Wii-X now.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> But... he.... erm... items...
> 
> I want F-Zero Wii-X now.


brawl?


----------



## bcb

kk but 2 rules. No Final Destination and Low Tiers (D to F) only.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> kk but 2 rules. No Final Destination and Low Tiers (D to F) only.


nooooooo, but wolf is in c!

How bout we do some regular matches, then we do low tiered matches =D


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kk but 2 rules. No Final Destination and Low Tiers (D to F) only.
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooo, but wolf is in c!
> 
> How bout we do some regular matches, then we do low tiered matches =D
Click to expand...

Nah Low Tiers onleh.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kk but 2 rules. No Final Destination and Low Tiers (D to F) only.
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooo, but wolf is in c!
> 
> How bout we do some regular matches, then we do low tiered matches =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah Low Tiers onleh.
Click to expand...

Fien D=<

*prepares teh ike*

Imma gettin online nao.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kk but 2 rules. No Final Destination and Low Tiers (D to F) only.
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooo, but wolf is in c!
> 
> How bout we do some regular matches, then we do low tiered matches =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah Low Tiers onleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien D=<
> 
> *prepares teh ike*
> 
> Imma gettin online nao.
Click to expand...

kk me too.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kk but 2 rules. No Final Destination and Low Tiers (D to F) only.
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooo, but wolf is in c!
> 
> How bout we do some regular matches, then we do low tiered matches =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah Low Tiers onleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien D=<
> 
> *prepares teh ike*
> 
> Imma gettin online nao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk me too.
Click to expand...

Wow, I reall suck with low tiered characters, that's probably because I only play with wolf though...


----------



## bcb

lol Jiggz owned Ike on Frigate.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol Jiggz owned Ike on Frigate.


I sd'ed >.<


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Jiggz owned Ike on Frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> I sd'ed >.<
Click to expand...

IMO

Samus > Jiggz > Yoshi


----------



## Away236

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Low Tiers onleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien D=<
> 
> *prepares teh ike*
> 
> Imma gettin online nao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I reall suck with low tiered characters, that's probably because I only play with wolf though...
Click to expand...

:O Wolf only?? You should specialize in at least 3 characters.


----------



## John102

Away236 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fien D=<
> 
> *prepares teh ike*
> 
> Imma gettin online nao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I reall suck with low tiered characters, that's probably because I only play with wolf though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O Wolf only?? You should specialize in at least 3 characters.
Click to expand...

I rather be uber good with wolf that mediocre with three characters.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> kk me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I reall suck with low tiered characters, that's probably because I only play with wolf though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O Wolf only?? You should specialize in at least 3 characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather be uber good with wolf that mediocre with three characters.
Click to expand...

At least use a character to take care of your bad matchups. xD

xYoh has Luigi to take care of Lucas' bad matchups I guess.

I have Ness AND Snake.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I reall suck with low tiered characters, that's probably because I only play with wolf though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O Wolf only?? You should specialize in at least 3 characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather be uber good with wolf that mediocre with three characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least use a character to take care of your bad matchups. xD
> 
> xYoh has Luigi to take care of Lucas' bad matchups I guess.
> 
> I have Ness AND Snake.
Click to expand...

Pfft, wolf has no bad matchups.


----------



## bcb

D3 has 80:20 advantage over Wolf silly.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> kk me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I reall suck with low tiered characters, that's probably because I only play with wolf though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O Wolf only?? You should specialize in at least 3 characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather be uber good with wolf that mediocre with three characters.
Click to expand...

uber good? *cough* My olimar and ice climbers pwn you.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> D3 has 80:20 advantage over Wolf silly.


Well you obviously haven't seen ME play a d3 before. 

*gloats*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im back from america now i can brawl 
...
*puts in disc*
wii: disc cant read 
Me :  aaaaaaah


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Im back from america now i can brawl
> ...
> *puts in disc*
> wii: disc cant read
> Me :  aaaaaaah


srsly?

@ John, you'd lose xD


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im back from america now i can brawl
> ...
> *puts in disc*
> wii: disc cant read
> Me :  aaaaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> srsly?
> 
> @ John, you'd lose xD
Click to expand...

Laser spam ftw.

Fien, I'll learn to main falco, he'll cover my weaknesses.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im back from america now i can brawl
> ...
> *puts in disc*
> wii: disc cant read
> Me :  aaaaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> srsly?
> 
> @ John, you'd lose xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laser spam ftw.
> 
> Fien, I'll learn to main falco, he'll cover my weaknesses.
Click to expand...

Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Michael, your connection makes me tear.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Michael, your connection makes me tear.


arg, that was lame.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> But... he.... erm... items...
> 
> I want F-Zero Wii-X now.


Silverstorms  does too.

The Gamecube version was awesome  ^_^


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im back from america now i can brawl
> ...
> *puts in disc*
> wii: disc cant read
> Me :  aaaaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> srsly?
> 
> @ John, you'd lose xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laser spam ftw.
> 
> Fien, I'll learn to main falco, he'll cover my weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.
Click to expand...

Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im back from america now i can brawl
> ...
> *puts in disc*
> wii: disc cant read
> Me :  aaaaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> srsly?
> 
> @ John, you'd lose xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laser spam ftw.
> 
> Fien, I'll learn to main falco, he'll cover my weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.
Click to expand...

lol, my ROB can pwn you.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Laser spam ftw.
> 
> Fien, I'll learn to main falco, he'll cover my weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, my ROB can pwn you.
Click to expand...

Your ROB is annoying.

F-tilt is annoying.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, my ROB can pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ROB is annoying.
> 
> F-tilt is annoying.
Click to expand...

heh, oh well.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I brawled Waluigi last night, he's quite the match.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Laser spam ftw.
> 
> Fien, I'll learn to main falco, he'll cover my weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, my ROB can pwn you.
Click to expand...

You didn't play me as rob yesterday  :O


----------



## Rockman!

R.O.B + Down A = Pelvic Thrust


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Kay.. You'd only then have to worry about R.O.B. 60-40 R.O.B. against Wolf and Falco. That's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, my ROB can pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't play me as rob yesterday  :O
Click to expand...

so? I have played you before as ROB.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> I brawled Waluigi last night, he's quite the match.


He lags.....


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf has this thing where he can gimp rob pretty easily, I'll try to find a vid of it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, my ROB can pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't play me as rob yesterday  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so? I have played you before as ROB.
Click to expand...

You have to admit I've gotten better though, your MK lost a few times to me, and your marth was dead even with my wolf.


----------



## Silverstorms

My Marth has been sucking lately.

Oh well, I still have Ness and the pink puffball.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My Marth has been sucking lately.
> 
> Oh well, I still have Ness and the pink puffball.


i think ive been sucking over l8ly


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Marth has been sucking lately.
> 
> Oh well, I still have Ness and the pink puffball.
> 
> 
> 
> i think ive been sucking over l8ly
Click to expand...

We're all rusty.


----------



## Rockman!

I found a glitch with ZSS in the Super Mario World Melee stage.

PM me if you'd like to see it.


----------



## Elliot

Is there any room for meh?? =P


----------



## John102

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Is there any room for meh?? =P


This has already started =/


----------



## Horus

I feel like fighting Silver/Mikey


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my ROB can pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't play me as rob yesterday  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so? I have played you before as ROB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to admit I've gotten better though, your MK lost a few times to me, and your marth was dead even with my wolf.
Click to expand...

heh, well, were both rusty and I wasnt exactly 100% serious so I didnt try to edgeguard you a lot. Well, maybe you have gotten better, but we're both pretty rusty. And I never use marth. I used him because I watched MikeHaze


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Geez, I'm way too rusty =\


----------



## Elliot

Aww It already started =P, Well good luck too all


----------



## Kanye Omari West

We must brawl, Elliot ;o


----------



## Elliot

xeladude said:
			
		

> We must brawl, Elliot ;o


Lawl, You never brawled meh, when it was time -.-, But after church i guess.


----------



## cornymikey

I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.


----------



## Silverstorms

Why am I being burnt alive?

Atleast give me a shield or something...


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Why am I being burnt alive?
> 
> Atleast give me a shield or something...


People getting raped arent allowed shields.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Oh! John, i see that brush you used for the fire! :O

GIMP much D:


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I being burnt alive?
> 
> Atleast give me a shield or something...
> 
> 
> 
> People getting raped arent allowed shields.
Click to expand...

You never raped me.

First it was "I raped you", then you were "slightly better than me with MK but not with anyone else".


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I being burnt alive?
> 
> Atleast give me a shield or something...
> 
> 
> 
> People getting raped arent allowed shields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never raped me.
> 
> First it was "I raped you", then you were "slightly better than me with MK but not with anyone else".
Click to expand...

lol, okay then. In my head, "beat you" = "rape you"


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I being burnt alive?
> 
> Atleast give me a shield or something...
> 
> 
> 
> People getting raped arent allowed shields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never raped me.
> 
> First it was "I raped you", then you were "slightly better than me with MK but not with anyone else".
Click to expand...

It was rape, don't deny it.


----------



## Silverstorms

Ness used PK Magnet.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

So who's ready to get Marth raped?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ness used PK Magnet.


Meta Knight used Rape attack


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
Click to expand...

MK's not even in that picture.

Ness footstooled off John's head.

Ness floats behind Trela.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ness used PK Magnet.


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:c</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
Damn you Ness...... damn you.
I especially hate dying from the zap of PK Magnet. >_>


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
Click to expand...

lol, well, I had no idea what you were talking about.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, well, I had no idea what you were talking about.
Click to expand...

PK Magnet absorbs projectiles, noob.

FIRE IS A PROJECTILE.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, well, I had no idea what you were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PK Magnet absorbs projectiles, noob.
> 
> FIRE IS A PROJECTILE.
Click to expand...

damn you, you're not supposed to resist rape.


----------



## cornymikey

uh, oh, john forgot bcb.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.


You've got to be crapping me. Where I be? O_O


----------



## bcb

Oh BTW Happy Birthday Mikey!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be crapping me. Where I be? O_O
Click to expand...

haha, go bother john to edit it. And thanks.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be crapping me. Where I be? O_O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, go bother john to edit it. And thanks.
Click to expand...

JOHN YOU BETTA EDIT THAT OR ELSE YOU WILL DIE.


----------



## Zex

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be crapping me. Where I be? O_O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, go bother john to edit it. And thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JOHN YOU BETTA EDIT THAT OR ELSE YOU WILL DIE.
Click to expand...

You guys make me laugh.


----------



## Silverstorms

Run John!


----------



## John102

Dun worry, i'll add bcb soon


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Soon meaning never.

I have my Dazzle on and I have a computer so... 
Who ever wants to get recorded, hurry ;o


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Soon meaning never.
> 
> I have my Dazzle on and I have a computer so...
> Who ever wants to get recorded, hurry ;o


Speaking of I finally got one!

I can't record other than replays right now because I think I have the wrong AV cables though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

All you need is the Wii's cables and an extra AV cable.


----------



## Zex

Is this pretty much the Official Brawl thread that takes over the other "Official Brawl Thread"?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Zexion said:
			
		

> Is this pretty much the Official Brawl thread that takes over the other "Official Brawl Thread"?


Tournaments take over the official thread.
No one likes official stuff.


----------



## Zex

xeladude said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pretty much the Official Brawl thread that takes over the other "Official Brawl Thread"?
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments take over the official thread.
> No one likes official stuff.
Click to expand...

Lol. Anyone wana friendly right now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Zexion said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pretty much the Official Brawl thread that takes over the other "Official Brawl Thread"?
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments take over the official thread.
> No one likes official stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Anyone wana friendly right now?
Click to expand...

Sure, and I'll record it too.


----------



## Zex

xeladude said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pretty much the Official Brawl thread that takes over the other "Official Brawl Thread"?
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments take over the official thread.
> No one likes official stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Anyone wana friendly right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and I'll record it too.
Click to expand...

Ok. FC?  Mines 5069 6319 2999

Edit - Nvm found it in sig.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Zexion said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pretty much the Official Brawl thread that takes over the other "Official Brawl Thread"?
> 
> 
> 
> Tournaments take over the official thread.
> No one likes official stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Anyone wana friendly right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and I'll record it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. FC?  Mines 5069 6319 2999
> 
> Edit - Nvm found it in sig.
Click to expand...

Kay, going on.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I get error code 86420, sorry.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> All you need is the Wii's cables and an extra AV cable.


I got an RCA cable that connects to the wii itself. :O

So I can't view the TV while I'm recording.


----------



## bcb

I uploaded a replay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu6VPy-LFc4


----------



## Zex

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I uploaded a replay.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu6VPy-LFc4


Nice.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be crapping me. Where I be? O_O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, go bother john to edit it. And thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JOHN YOU BETTA EDIT THAT OR ELSE YOU WILL DIE.
Click to expand...

Looks right to me.

 ^_^


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna put this in my sig soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be crapping me. Where I be? O_O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, go bother john to edit it. And thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JOHN YOU BETTA EDIT THAT OR ELSE YOU WILL DIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks right to me.
> 
> ^_^
Click to expand...

grr caps


----------



## John102




----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

>



I'm back from bowling, and I scored a 125. 
And lol, bcb will be safe from the fyah.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from bowling, and I scored a 125.
> And lol, bcb will be safe from the fyah.
Click to expand...

I can change that >=D

I'm ok at bowling, I always get like 1 pin after a get a strike tough >,<


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from bowling, and I scored a 125.
> And lol, bcb will be safe from the fyah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can change that >=D
> 
> I'm ok at bowling, I always get like 1 pin after a get a strike tough >,<
Click to expand...

lol, I dont really care, its still awesome. I'll put it in a spoiler tomorrow.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
Click to expand...

orlynao?

@Mike cewl.

I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> @Mike cewl.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.
Click to expand...

hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness used PK Magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight used Rape attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> @Mike cewl.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
Click to expand...

it's gonna be like that one picture bcb did.

you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu   

we need to have some more friendlies.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> @Mike cewl.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gonna be like that one picture bcb did.
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
Click to expand...

heh, tomorrow I guess?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> @Mike cewl.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gonna be like that one picture bcb did.
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, tomorrow I guess?
Click to expand...

dunno about tomorrow I have a run-a-thon and don't know  how tired I'm gonna be after it(I'm running 10 miles at least) I'll pm you tomorrow if im up to it though


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gonna be like that one picture bcb did.
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, tomorrow I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno about tomorrow I have a run-a-thon and don't know  how tired I'm gonna be after it(I'm running 10 miles at least) I'll pm you tomorrow if im up to it though
Click to expand...

omg, how can you run 10 miles?!? Without breaks?
The most I've run is the reservoir in New York City for gym class, which is like 1.5 miles.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be like that one picture bcb did.
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, tomorrow I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno about tomorrow I have a run-a-thon and don't know  how tired I'm gonna be after it(I'm running 10 miles at least) I'll pm you tomorrow if im up to it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg, how can you run 10 miles?!? Without breaks?
> The most I've run is the reservoir in New York City for gym class, which is like 1.5 miles.
Click to expand...

I'll probably take a break at the 6 or 7 mile point to get some water or something. It just takes practice though


----------



## Fontana

Brawl anyone?


----------



## cornymikey

I see you john! finished with track?


----------



## John102

Well, how are you guys doing today? Me? Oh I'm fine I just ran 10 miles this morning, nothing big.

Lol, yeah, I finished my run at 8:00am and I'm just now recovered enough to come on.

looks like mike beat me to it XD


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Well, how are you guys doing today? Me? Oh I'm fine I just ran 10 miles this morning, nothing big.
> 
> Lol, yeah, I finished my run at 8:00am and I'm just now recovered enough to come on.


to come on?
oh, you mean, come on to the interwebz. I seeeee


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how are you guys doing today? Me? Oh I'm fine I just ran 10 miles this morning, nothing big.
> 
> Lol, yeah, I finished my run at 8:00am and I'm just now recovered enough to come on.
> 
> 
> 
> to come on?
> oh, you mean, come on to the interwebz. I seeeee
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how are you guys doing today? Me? Oh I'm fine I just ran 10 miles this morning, nothing big.
> 
> Lol, yeah, I finished my run at 8:00am and I'm just now recovered enough to come on.
> 
> 
> 
> to come on?
> oh, you mean, come on to the interwebz. I seeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...

brawl?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how are you guys doing today? Me? Oh I'm fine I just ran 10 miles this morning, nothing big.
> 
> Lol, yeah, I finished my run at 8:00am and I'm just now recovered enough to come on.
> 
> 
> 
> to come on?
> oh, you mean, come on to the interwebz. I seeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
Click to expand...

Sorry Mike, I have to finish up my summer homework today >.<

I was suppose to have it done a month ago. :X


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how are you guys doing today? Me? Oh I'm fine I just ran 10 miles this morning, nothing big.
> 
> Lol, yeah, I finished my run at 8:00am and I'm just now recovered enough to come on.
> 
> 
> 
> to come on?
> oh, you mean, come on to the interwebz. I seeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Mike, I have to finish up my summer homework today >.<
> 
> I was suppose to have it done a month ago. :X
Click to expand...

lol, when are you going  back to school?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Mike, I have to finish up my summer homework today >.<
> 
> I was suppose to have it done a month ago. :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, when are you going  back to school?
Click to expand...

two weeks.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Mike, I have to finish up my summer homework today >.<
> 
> I was suppose to have it done a month ago. :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, when are you going  back to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two weeks.
Click to expand...

thats not so bad. I go back on Sept 10.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike, I have to finish up my summer homework today >.<
> 
> I was suppose to have it done a month ago. :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, when are you going  back to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not so bad. I go back on Sept 10.
Click to expand...

Yeah, not bad at all.

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=246327


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, when are you going  back to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not so bad. I go back on Sept 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not bad at all.
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=246327
Click to expand...

can you stop playing with balanced brawl after you download it to your wii?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK's not even in that picture.
> 
> Ness footstooled off John's head.
> 
> Ness floats behind Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> @Mike cewl.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gonna be *like that one picture bcb did.*
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
Click to expand...

What picture?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> @Mike cewl.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a more serious picture with all the brawlers, including rust, and lute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gonna be *like that one picture bcb did.*
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What picture?
Click to expand...

I meant xYoh. >.<

sowwie


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, okay, even though they left, but okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gonna be *like that one picture bcb did.*
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant xYoh. >.<
> 
> sowwie
Click to expand...

ummm... k?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be *like that one picture bcb did.*
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant xYoh. >.<
> 
> sowwie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... k?
Click to expand...

NOU!

I love spam


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*like that one picture bcb did.*
> 
> you can still put the bday card in you siggie thu
> 
> we need to have some more friendlies.
> 
> 
> 
> What picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant xYoh. >.<
> 
> sowwie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOU!
> 
> I love spam
Click to expand...

...OIC wat u did thar


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not so bad. I go back on Sept 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not bad at all.
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=246327
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you stop playing with balanced brawl after you download it to your wii?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's brawl until you open the stage builder, then you reset the game and it should be balanced brawl, or at least I think.... I still haven't tried it yet, but I will soon


----------



## cornymikey

hey, john, do you still play the conduit online?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey, john, do you still play the conduit online?


You got me a the perfect time. And yes, I play every now and then, why do you ask?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, do you still play the conduit online?
> 
> 
> 
> You got me a the perfect time. And yes, I play every now and then, why do you ask?
Click to expand...

I might get it...after wii sports resort.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, do you still play the conduit online?
> 
> 
> 
> You got me a the perfect time. And yes, I play every now and then, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get it...after wii sports resort.
Click to expand...

You should, you can't gimp me in tcon >=D


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, do you still play the conduit online?
> 
> 
> 
> You got me a the perfect time. And yes, I play every now and then, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get it...after wii sports resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should, you can't gimp me in tcon >=D
Click to expand...

heh, lol. If I played wifi with you, I would hunt you dowwwn! I would run after you, and you alone and spam grenades.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, do you still play the conduit online?
> 
> 
> 
> You got me a the perfect time. And yes, I play every now and then, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get it...after wii sports resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should, you can't gimp me in tcon >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, lol. If I played wifi with you, I would hunt you dowwwn! I would run after you, and you alone and spam grenades.
Click to expand...

I would sticky you, then it wouldn't matter what you did. :gyroiddance:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I might get it...after wii sports resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should, you can't gimp me in tcon >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, lol. If I played wifi with you, I would hunt you dowwwn! I would run after you, and you alone and spam grenades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would sticky you, then it wouldn't matter what you did. :gyroiddance:
Click to expand...

What if he killed you after you stuck him? 
Does the Serk wish to 1v1 me?


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You should, you can't gimp me in tcon >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, lol. If I played wifi with you, I would hunt you dowwwn! I would run after you, and you alone and spam grenades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would sticky you, then it wouldn't matter what you did. :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if he killed you after you stuck him?
> Does the Serk wish to 1v1 me?
Click to expand...

Hehe, I'm going to water country USA(big water park) in like 10 minutes so......

I'll see if I can 1 on 1 you when I get back >=D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> heh, lol. If I played wifi with you, I would hunt you dowwwn! I would run after you, and you alone and spam grenades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would sticky you, then it wouldn't matter what you did. :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if he killed you after you stuck him?
> Does the Serk wish to 1v1 me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, I'm going to water country USA(big water park) in like 10 minutes so......
> 
> I'll see if I can 1 on 1 you when I get back >=D
Click to expand...

|:<
And I won't even use power weapons or nades when we 1v1, you can choose to use them if you want.


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I would sticky you, then it wouldn't matter what you did. :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if he killed you after you stuck him?
> Does the Serk wish to 1v1 me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, I'm going to water country USA(big water park) in like 10 minutes so......
> 
> I'll see if I can 1 on 1 you when I get back >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> |:<
> And I won't even use power weapons or nades when we 1v1, you can choose to use them if you want.
Click to expand...

You might get a few kills on me, but if you get too close you'll pay with your life.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What if he killed you after you stuck him?
> Does the Serk wish to 1v1 me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, I'm going to water country USA(big water park) in like 10 minutes so......
> 
> I'll see if I can 1 on 1 you when I get back >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> |:<
> And I won't even use power weapons or nades when we 1v1, you can choose to use them if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might get a few kills on me, but if you get too close you'll pay with your life.
Click to expand...

Do I sense incoming nade spam?
Otherwise, I don't see how you'd kill me at close range...


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> heh, lol. If I played wifi with you, I would hunt you dowwwn! I would run after you, and you alone and spam grenades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would sticky you, then it wouldn't matter what you did. :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if he killed you after you stuck him?
> Does the Serk wish to 1v1 me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, I'm going to water country USA(big water park) in like 10 minutes so......
> 
> I'll see if I can 1 on 1 you when I get back >=D
Click to expand...

cool, that sounds fun.


----------



## Silverstorms

No John!

Don't get dragged in to the world of Tcon!


----------



## Deleted User

Silver.....me vs you!


----------



## cornymikey

I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!


----------



## Zex

Brawl anyone?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!


Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
Click to expand...

But he won't if he sits there pushing B and smashing when they get close! (don't do this in the future :3)


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he won't if he sits there pushing B and smashing when they get close! (don't do this in the future :3)
Click to expand...

hey horus


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he won't if he sits there pushing B and smashing when they get close! (don't do this in the future :3)
Click to expand...

Wolf's fsmash is hard to not use, it's so easy to shield, but if he doesn't shield it I get so much out of it. Imma start working on my air game.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
Click to expand...

no, not the crappy down grab continuous thingy. The one where you grab like the second after you finish your first.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, not the crappy down grab continuous thingy. The one where you grab like the second after you finish your first.
Click to expand...

The one where you stay in the same place and just throw me back and forth?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, not the crappy down grab continuous thingy. The one where you grab like the second after you finish your first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where you stay in the same place and just throw me back and forth?
Click to expand...

sorta, but I'm not good enough to do that one. Brawl?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally mastered the ice climbers inescapable grab. Theyre even more annoying than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Spacing my bairs and laser spam will allow wolf to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, not the crappy down grab continuous thingy. The one where you grab like the second after you finish your first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where you stay in the same place and just throw me back and forth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorta, but I'm not good enough to do that one. Brawl?
Click to expand...

Gah! Mike, I told silver this, but I actually have a guitar lesson, and I have to leave like right now >.<


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, not the crappy down grab continuous thingy. The one where you grab like the second after you finish your first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where you stay in the same place and just throw me back and forth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorta, but I'm not good enough to do that one. Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gah! Mike, I told silver this, but I actually have a guitar lesson, and I have to leave like right now >.<
Click to expand...

damn it, does silver wanna brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I want to Brawl but my Wii hates SSBB.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I want to Brawl but my Wii hates SSBB.


booo, I want to brawl someone.


----------



## cornymikey

my high score is like 90% with infinite grabs.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> my high score is like 90% with infinite grabs.


Oh god, oh god, I better space those bair PRETTY GOOD if im ever going to have a chance. and I can't brawl right now, im pokemoning with silver...


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my high score is like 90% with infinite grabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, oh god, I better space those bair PRETTY GOOD if im ever going to have a chance. and I can't brawl right now, im pokemoning with silver...
Click to expand...

booo. Were you playing MKW with silver before? Silver's ignoring my PM's


----------



## bcb

Wario doesn't get grabbed.


----------



## Silverstorms

No, he gets grab released.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No, he gets grab released.


Only if he gets grabbed.

He doesn't get grabbed.


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, john, silver, brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he gets grab released.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he gets grabbed.
> 
> He doesn't get grabbed.
Click to expand...

I can grab your wario pretty easily.

You must be doing something wrong


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he gets grab released.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he gets grabbed.
> 
> He doesn't get grabbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can grab your wario pretty easily.
> 
> You must be doing something wrong
Click to expand...

beyotch, ignored me.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he gets grab released.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he gets grabbed.
> 
> He doesn't get grabbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can grab your wario pretty easily.
> 
> You must be doing something wrong
Click to expand...

brawl Mike fewl.


----------



## Silverstorms

Make me >


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Make me >


I'll spam your inbox.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me >
> 
> 
> 
> I'll spam your inbox.
Click to expand...

me too    until I have to go o cross country.


----------



## Silverstorms

I'll just report you >

MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!


----------



## cornymikey

or at least play MKW with me.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!


who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!


You don't have the balls.

MIKEY DON'T GO OVER TO GREENSTORMS SIDE!


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
Click to expand...

But, but, but.....

Green is the cool club  B)


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the balls.
> 
> MIKEY DON'T GO OVER TO GREENSTORMS SIDE!
Click to expand...

Try me >


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the balls.
> 
> MIKEY DON'T GO OVER TO GREENSTORMS SIDE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try me >
Click to expand...

*gulps*


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
Click to expand...

I'll be green if you race/brawl me.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
Click to expand...

NO MIKE DON'T DO IT. GREENSTORMS IS EEEEEVVVVVIIIIILLL!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO MIKE DON'T DO IT. GREENSTORMS IS EEEEEVVVVVIIIIILLL!
Click to expand...

cannot...stop...posting...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
Click to expand...

You'll be green soon anyway.

@John - You better be scared


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be green soon anyway.
> 
> @John - You better be scared
Click to expand...

GAH! PLAY SOMETHING WITH ME!
And who did you race in the morning? I couldnt join.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just report you >
> 
> MIKEY! You're less than 50 posts away from being green!
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? I dont want to be similar to you, teh non brawl fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be green soon anyway.
> 
> @John - You better be scared
Click to expand...

Fine, silver you leave me no choice...

I CHALLENGE YOU TO A POKEMON BATTLE!

if I win, you have to brawl mike for however long he wants you to, if you win you can have my shiny dusknoir.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, but.....
> 
> Green is the cool club  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be green soon anyway.
> 
> @John - You better be scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAH! PLAY SOMETHING WITH ME!
> And who did you race in the morning? I couldnt join.
Click to expand...

I was playing with my clan 

@John - IT'S ON!!!!!! <small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be green soon anyway.
> 
> @John - You better be scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAH! PLAY SOMETHING WITH ME!
> And who did you race in the morning? I couldnt join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was playing with my clan
> 
> @John - IT'S ON!!!!!! <small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

lol, that's right it's already ten for you, I was bluffing anyway because I have to go to cross country practice xD


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be green if you race/brawl me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be green soon anyway.
> 
> @John - You better be scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAH! PLAY SOMETHING WITH ME!
> And who did you race in the morning? I couldnt join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was playing with my clan
> 
> @John - IT'S ON!!!!!! <small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

bassturd.

What are you doing now thats so important?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be green soon anyway.
> 
> @John - You better be scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAH! PLAY SOMETHING WITH ME!
> And who did you race in the morning? I couldnt join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was playing with my clan
> 
> @John - IT'S ON!!!!!! <small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bassturd.
> 
> What are you doing now thats so important?
Click to expand...

I'm going to bed now, genius.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> GAH! PLAY SOMETHING WITH ME!
> And who did you race in the morning? I couldnt join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was playing with my clan
> 
> @John - IT'S ON!!!!!! <small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bassturd.
> 
> What are you doing now thats so important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to bed now, genius.
Click to expand...

thats sooooo not important.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing with my clan
> 
> @John - IT'S ON!!!!!! <small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bassturd.
> 
> What are you doing now thats so important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to bed now, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats sooooo not important.
Click to expand...

good job guys, you've attracted noobs to our thread, now they're going to report our spam....

hurry up and start doing some brawl talk, we'll baffle their little minds.

YEAH WOLFS BAIRS ARE MORE AWESOME THEN WARIOS FTILTS!


----------



## Elliot

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>tomorrow</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> bassturd.
> 
> What are you doing now thats so important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to bed now, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats sooooo not important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job guys, you've attracted noobs to our thread, now they're going to report our spam....
> 
> hurry up and start doing some brawl talk, we'll baffle their little minds.
> 
> YEAH WOLFS BAIRS ARE MORE AWESOME THEN WARIOS FTILTS!
Click to expand...

Lmao, I'm not a noob... . Or am i... Am i? D:


----------



## Zex

Im officially awesome for master pikachu's quick attack cancel. Fear my speed.


----------



## Silverstorms

Errrr....hmm.....errr.....

NESS' DAIR IS UBER!


----------



## bcb

Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
Wario's Recovery - Good
Ness' Recovery - Bad
Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful


----------



## cornymikey

zomg, bcb, brawl?


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Errrr....hmm.....errr.....
> 
> NESS' DAIR IS UBER!


im uber


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> zomg, bcb, brawl?


...maybe. I won't got Wario, tho.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, bcb, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe. I won't got Wario, tho.
Click to expand...

kk, now? gotta practice IC


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr....hmm.....errr.....
> 
> NESS' DAIR IS UBER!
> 
> 
> 
> im uber
Click to expand...

You aren't uber. You may have beaten Silver... and me... but you aren't uber. xD


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, bcb, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe. I won't got Wario, tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, now? gotta practice IC
Click to expand...

Hmm... I could practice not getting grabbed. I changed my mind I'm going Wario.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, bcb, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe. I won't got Wario, tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, now? gotta practice IC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I could practice not getting grabbed. I changed my mind I'm going Wario.
Click to expand...

kk, ok, im going online


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, bcb, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe. I won't got Wario, tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, now? gotta practice IC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I could practice not getting grabbed. I changed my mind I'm going Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, ok, im going online
Click to expand...

Me2


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
> Wario's Recovery - Good
> Ness' Recovery - Bad
> Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful


That's a common misconception, wolfs recovery is not awful, it is hard for noobs and predictable, but it is no where near awful.

Yoshi's recovery is awful...


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
> Wario's Recovery - Good
> Ness' Recovery - Bad
> Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful
> 
> 
> 
> That's a common misconception, wolfs recovery is not awful, it is hard for noobs and predictable, but it is no where near awful.
> 
> Yoshi's recovery is awful...
Click to expand...

No, that is a wrong hypothesis Yoshi's recovery is good. I have mained  him and I WAS on my best brawl period(no I don't have a vagina). Recoveries not so bad if you know how to recover therefore proving his recoveries are good. Did i sound smart?


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
> Wario's Recovery - Good
> Ness' Recovery - Bad
> Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful
> 
> 
> 
> That's a common misconception, wolfs recovery is not awful, it is hard for noobs and predictable, but it is no where near awful.
> 
> Yoshi's recovery is awful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is a wrong hypothesis Yoshi's recovery is good. I have mained  him and I WAS on my best brawl period(no I don't have a vagina). Recoveries not so bad if you know how to recover therefore proving his recoveries are good. Did i sound smart?
Click to expand...

No, you sounding smart would be impossible.

And yoshi's recovery does suck.


----------



## bcb

Yay. My Wario > Mikey's IC's!

And Yoshi can use egg before second jump, somewhere in between Ness' and Wolf's recovery status.

The worst recovering character is probably Olimar. Then Link. Then Ivysaur. Then ZSS.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
> Wario's Recovery - Good
> Ness' Recovery - Bad
> Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful
> 
> 
> 
> That's a common misconception, wolfs recovery is not awful, it is hard for noobs and predictable, but it is no where near awful.
> 
> Yoshi's recovery is awful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is a wrong hypothesis Yoshi's recovery is good. I have mained  him and I WAS on my best brawl period(no I don't have a vagina). Recoveries not so bad if you know how to recover therefore proving his recoveries are good. Did i sound smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you sounding smart would be impossible.
> 
> And yoshi's recovery does suck.
Click to expand...

thanx john


----------



## Zex

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
> Wario's Recovery - Good
> Ness' Recovery - Bad
> Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful
> 
> 
> 
> That's a common misconception, wolfs recovery is not awful, it is hard for noobs and predictable, but it is no where near awful.
> 
> Yoshi's recovery is awful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is a wrong hypothesis Yoshi's recovery is good. I have mained  him and I WAS on my best brawl period(no I don't have a vagina). Recoveries not so bad if you know how to recover therefore proving his recoveries are good. Did i sound smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you sounding smart would be impossible.
> 
> And yoshi's recovery does suck.
Click to expand...

I'd say that if you where a noob and didnt know how to glide, use u-b, or jump more than once, than mk's recovery would be horrible, but I guess that goes for anyone. ..


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meta Knight's Recovery - Perfect
> Wario's Recovery - Good
> Ness' Recovery - Bad
> Wolf's Recovery - Freaking Awful
> 
> 
> 
> That's a common misconception, wolfs recovery is not awful, it is hard for noobs and predictable, but it is no where near awful.
> 
> Yoshi's recovery is awful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is a wrong hypothesis Yoshi's recovery is good. I have mained  him and I WAS on my best brawl period(no I don't have a vagina). Recoveries not so bad if you know how to recover therefore proving his recoveries are good. Did i sound smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you sounding smart would be impossible.
> 
> And yoshi's recovery does suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx john
Click to expand...

you know I'm kiddin ya.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Yay. My Wario > Mikey's IC's!
> 
> And Yoshi can use egg before second jump, somewhere in between Ness' and Wolf's recovery status.
> 
> The worst recovering character is probably Olimar. Then ]orlynao?
> I beat you a couple times too. And there was lag in the beginning.
> 
> You got grabbed a lot.


----------



## Silverstorms

Ness' recovery is not bad.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ness' recovery is not bad.


BRAWL?!?!??!?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ness' recovery is not bad.


orlynao?

*wolf knock ness off stage*
*ness uses hid recovery*
*wolf goes and jumps on ness*
*wolf gets shocked, but can recover*
*ness looses his recovery*

There are a few variations of that, but that's mine


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness' recovery is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> *wolf knock ness off stage*
> *ness uses hid recovery*
> *wolf goes and jumps on ness*
> *wolf gets shocked, but can recover*
> *ness looses his recovery*
> 
> There are a few variations of that, but that's mine
Click to expand...

lol, that works about 10% of the time.


----------



## cornymikey

SILVER! WTF? you left!


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness' recovery is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> *wolf knock ness off stage*
> *ness uses hid recovery*
> *wolf goes and jumps on ness*
> *wolf gets shocked, but can recover*
> *ness looses his recovery*
> 
> There are a few variations of that, but that's mine
Click to expand...

You never pull that off.

Either I stage spike you with PKT2, you don't get there in time or you miss.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness' recovery is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> *wolf knock ness off stage*
> *ness uses hid recovery*
> *wolf goes and jumps on ness*
> *wolf gets shocked, but can recover*
> *ness looses his recovery*
> 
> There are a few variations of that, but that's mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that works about 10% of the time.
Click to expand...

you obviously haven't seen me do it.

*scoffs*

*goes in to stop ness's recovery*
*is too late*
*dies*


----------



## John102

Hey guys, I won't be able to brawl for a week or so, my parents decided to go on a last second vacation, so, yeah...


----------



## bcb

I DID IT! I FINALLY BEAT BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!

With Marth.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

oh gratz.

I wish this thread would just move on already >.>


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I DID IT! I FINALLY BEAT BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!
> 
> With Marth.


your wario is NOT better than my IC's! I challenge you to best 3/5 tomorrow morning? I'll cool it with the chain grabs if its serious.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID IT! I FINALLY BEAT BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!
> 
> With Marth.
> 
> 
> 
> your wario is NOT better than my IC's! I challenge you to best 3/5 tomorrow morning? I'll cool it with the chain grabs if its serious.
Click to expand...

So my best character isn't better than a char. you just picked up? Wario has the advantage BTW.

Not tomorrow morning. Errmm... Whenever we both have time, sir.

I don't care anyway because I beat boss battles on intense! Fair > Tabuu


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID IT! I FINALLY BEAT BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!
> 
> With Marth.
> 
> 
> 
> your wario is NOT better than my IC's! I challenge you to best 3/5 tomorrow morning? I'll cool it with the chain grabs if its serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my best character isn't better than a char. you just picked up? Wario has the advantage BTW.
> 
> Not tomorrow morning. Errmm... Whenever we both have time, sir.
> 
> I don't care anyway because I beat boss battles on intense! Fair > Tabuu
Click to expand...

Oh well, I still wanna play for fun. 
I seriously need more practice with IC's.

Like when? 
Anyhoo, I used Charizard for intense. ROCK SMASH, ROCK SMASH, ROCK SMASH!
I got all the trophies.


----------



## Horus

I wana learn ICs 

They're sooooo pro


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID IT! I FINALLY BEAT BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!
> 
> With Marth.
> 
> 
> 
> your wario is NOT better than my IC's! I challenge you to best 3/5 tomorrow morning? I'll cool it with the chain grabs if its serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my best character isn't better than a char. you just picked up? Wario has the advantage BTW.
> 
> Not tomorrow morning. Errmm... Whenever we both have time, sir.
> 
> I don't care anyway because I beat boss battles on intense! Fair > Tabuu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well, I still wanna play for fun.
> I seriously need more practice with IC's.
> 
> Like when?
> Anyhoo, I used Charizard for intense. ROCK SMASH, ROCK SMASH, ROCK SMASH!
> I got all the trophies.
Click to expand...

GANONDORF!

UPSMASHUPSMASHUPSMASHUPSMASH


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I wana learn ICs
> 
> They're sooooo pro


are we ever gonna play for the tourney?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wana learn ICs
> 
> They're sooooo pro
> 
> 
> 
> are we ever gonna play for the tourney?
Click to expand...

Yeah sure, let me go learn how to be M2K real quick


----------



## djman900

wen trela be back?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> wen trela be back?


In about 5 months?


----------



## John102

Hey guys, I finally got some free time to check up on TBT, looks like much hasn't happened though, =/

Yeah so I might be popping in every now and then over the rest of the week, not for long periods though. Anywho, you guys go ahead and and continue with the tourney, I think you should. Oh, and if silver tells you he beat me, he didn't those were friendlies, he didn't even tell me we were brawling for the tourney otherwise I woulda kicked that puffballs ass =p haha.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I finally got some free time to check up on TBT, looks like much hasn't happened though, =/
> 
> Yeah so I might be popping in every now and then over the rest of the week, not for long periods though. Anywho, you guys go ahead and and continue with the tourney, I think you should. Oh, and if silver tells you he beat me, he didn't those were friendlies, he didn't even tell me we were brawling for the tourney otherwise I woulda kicked that puffballs ass =p haha.


GIMME MY SHAYMIN BACK YOU *censored.4.0*!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I finally got some free time to check up on TBT, looks like much hasn't happened though, =/
> 
> Yeah so I might be popping in every now and then over the rest of the week, not for long periods though. Anywho, you guys go ahead and and continue with the tourney, I think you should. Oh, and if silver tells you he beat me, he didn't those were friendlies, he didn't even tell me we were brawling for the tourney otherwise I woulda kicked that puffballs ass =p haha.
> 
> 
> 
> GIMME MY SHAYMIN BACK YOU *censored.4.0*!
Click to expand...

You left, and wouldn't respond to my PM's, so I really couldn't give it back >.< And sadly I don't have wireless connection here, so, you're going to have to deal with it for now. Oh, I got the gracidea flower, so thanks for that  :veryhappy:


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I finally got some free time to check up on TBT, looks like much hasn't happened though, =/
> 
> Yeah so I might be popping in every now and then over the rest of the week, not for long periods though. Anywho, you guys go ahead and and continue with the tourney, I think you should. Oh, and if silver tells you he beat me, he didn't those were friendlies, he didn't even tell me we were brawling for the tourney otherwise I woulda kicked that puffballs ass =p haha.
> 
> 
> 
> GIMME MY SHAYMIN BACK YOU *censored.4.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left, and wouldn't respond to my PM's, so I really couldn't give it back >.< And sadly I don't have wireless connection here, so, you're going to have to deal with it for now. Oh, I got the gracidea flower, so thanks for that  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

john!  B)


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I finally got some free time to check up on TBT, looks like much hasn't happened though, =/
> 
> Yeah so I might be popping in every now and then over the rest of the week, not for long periods though. Anywho, you guys go ahead and and continue with the tourney, I think you should. Oh, and if silver tells you he beat me, he didn't those were friendlies, he didn't even tell me we were brawling for the tourney otherwise I woulda kicked that puffballs ass =p haha.
> 
> 
> 
> GIMME MY SHAYMIN BACK YOU *censored.4.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left, and wouldn't respond to my PM's, so I really couldn't give it back >.< And sadly I don't have wireless connection here, so, you're going to have to deal with it for now. Oh, I got the gracidea flower, so thanks for that  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

WHAT PMS?

THIEF!!!!!1


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I finally got some free time to check up on TBT, looks like much hasn't happened though, =/
> 
> Yeah so I might be popping in every now and then over the rest of the week, not for long periods though. Anywho, you guys go ahead and and continue with the tourney, I think you should. Oh, and if silver tells you he beat me, he didn't those were friendlies, he didn't even tell me we were brawling for the tourney otherwise I woulda kicked that puffballs ass =p haha.
> 
> 
> 
> GIMME MY SHAYMIN BACK YOU *censored.4.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left, and wouldn't respond to my PM's, so I really couldn't give it back >.< And sadly I don't have wireless connection here, so, you're going to have to deal with it for now. Oh, I got the gracidea flower, so thanks for that  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT PMS?
> 
> THIEF!!!!!1
Click to expand...

The three PM's in a row that I sent you, the first one being about the connection problems... lol, you said pms.

@Mike: Mike!  B)


----------



## bcb

Guess who just got Brawl+?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Guess who just got Brawl+?


A noob.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> A noob.
Click to expand...

I LOVE Ness+.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> A noob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE Ness+.
Click to expand...

Noob, real brawlers get balanced brawl =P


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> A noob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE Ness+.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noob, real brawlers get balanced brawl =P
Click to expand...

But... I can play on the wi-fi waiting room!


----------



## bcb

I wanna see if it'll work online. Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## John102

Wow, over 3500 posts in this thread...we've really torn this thing up.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Guess who just got Brawl+?


Real men don't need hacks.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't need hacks.
Click to expand...

Real men also use items. xD


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't need hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men also use items. xD
Click to expand...

Real men use wolf.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't need hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men also use items. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men use wolf.
Click to expand...

Real men think Wolf sucks.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got Brawl+?
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't need hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men also use items. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men use wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men think Wolf sucks.
Click to expand...

Real men don't make false assumption about other characters.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Real men also use items. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men use wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men think Wolf sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real men don't make false assumption about other characters.
Click to expand...

Real men don't listen to John.


----------



## Hub12

Guess who's back?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Guess who's back?


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's back?
Click to expand...

You know you love meh. : D


----------



## Jarrrad

i wanna join.. i think it's too late though rofl


----------



## Kanye Omari West

You wish, Hub.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> You wish, Hub.


<33333345678


----------



## Kanye Omari West

No, Ben.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, Hub.
> 
> 
> 
> <33333345678
Click to expand...

I thought you were leaving forever....damn.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, Hub.
> 
> 
> 
> <33333345678
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were leaving forever....damn.
Click to expand...

My twin thinks the same ^(


----------



## bcb

I now has custom songs. :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Enjoy your broken SD card, bcb


----------



## Gnome

Ben's back. i've got someone to blame my problems on again.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ben's back. i've got someone to blame my problems on again.


Now that you mention it...

;D


----------



## bcb

Anyone wanna brawl me? I wanna see if I can brawl and rick roll someone at the same time.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl me? I wanna see if I can brawl and rick roll someone at the same time.


I would, but I've got to cram in my summer project, come get me on labor day.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl me? I wanna see if I can brawl and rick roll someone at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I've got to cram in my summer project, come get me on labor day.
Click to expand...

 Anyone else?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

No one else hears the audio but you.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> No one else hears the audio but you.


You... sure?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Positive, you'd be rick-rolling yourself.


----------



## Away236

lol fail


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Positive, you'd be rick-rolling yourself.


****.

Well if anyone's interested on playing on a frozen WarioWare, PS2, or wifi waiting room, please speak now.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive, you'd be rick-rolling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ****.
> 
> Well if anyone's interested on playing on a frozen WarioWare, PS2, or wifi waiting room, please speak now.
Click to expand...

I hope your wii gets bricked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

damn  mike's green too?


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> damn  mike's green too?


   
yes I am.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn  mike's green too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn  mike's green too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the club.
Click to expand...

 :'( 

Everyone....is leaving me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

TWINNY <3


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> TWINNY <3


I still need 700+ more posts....I'll probably quit TBT before I get that many =(

Or I could just pull a numner and start spamming all the threads.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn  mike's green too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the club.
Click to expand...

NOOOOOO!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINNY <3
> 
> 
> 
> I still need 700+ more posts....I'll probably quit TBT before I get that many =(
> 
> Or I could just pull a numner and start spamming all the threads.
Click to expand...

what? quit tbt?!?!?!?!??!?!?  :'(


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINNY <3
> 
> 
> 
> I still need 700+ more posts....I'll probably quit TBT before I get that many =(
> 
> Or I could just pull a numner and start spamming all the threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? quit tbt?!?!?!?!??!?!?  :'(
Click to expand...

Not really quit, but since school is starting, and this year my teachers are going to give me a HUGE work load, I'll be VERY inactive, I'll probably only come on during the weekends.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINNY <3
> 
> 
> 
> I still need 700+ more posts....I'll probably quit TBT before I get that many =(
> 
> Or I could just pull a numner and start spamming all the threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? quit tbt?!?!?!?!??!?!?  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really quit, but since school is starting, and this year my teachers are going to give me a HUGE work load, I'll be VERY inactive, I'll probably only come on during the weekends.
Click to expand...

oh, lol. How can you concentrate doing hw if youre doing like typed hw? I can't.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

"link is a chick"

4 users reading this topic
Members: xeladude, john102, Silverstorms
Members Posting: cornymikey


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? 
I wanna practice with toon link. IC's suck on wifi.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINNY <3
> 
> 
> 
> I still need 700+ more posts....I'll probably quit TBT before I get that many =(
> 
> Or I could just pull a numner and start spamming all the threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? quit tbt?!?!?!?!??!?!?  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really quit, but since school is starting, and this year my teachers are going to give me a HUGE work load, I'll be VERY inactive, I'll probably only come on during the weekends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, lol. How can you concentrate doing hw if youre doing like typed hw? I can't.
Click to expand...

I try to ignore TBT....it's tough though.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what? quit tbt?!?!?!?!??!?!?  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really quit, but since school is starting, and this year my teachers are going to give me a HUGE work load, I'll be VERY inactive, I'll probably only come on during the weekends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, lol. How can you concentrate doing hw if youre doing like typed hw? I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to ignore TBT....it's tough though.
Click to expand...

brawl? Or are you still doing summer hw? *laughs*


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> "]xeladude,[/color] john102, Silverstorms
> Members Posting: cornymikey


Don't rub it in.

I was actually about to do a screen shot on that, I was goin to put an arrow next to me saying "queer" xD

@Mike, brawling and TBT are the reasons I'm still doing it xD


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]xeladude,[/color] john102, Silverstorms
> Members Posting: cornymikey
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rub it in.
> 
> I was actually about to do a screen shot on that, I was goin to put an arrow next to me saying "queer" xD
> 
> @Mike, brawling and TBT are the reasons I'm still doing it xD
Click to expand...

xD have fun! 
I is bored. I'll wait for silver to be active.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]xeladude,[/color] john102, Silverstorms
> Members Posting: cornymikey
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rub it in.
> 
> I was actually about to do a screen shot on that, I was goin to put an arrow next to me saying "queer" xD
> 
> @Mike, brawling and TBT are the reasons I'm still doing it xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD have fun!
> I is bored. I'll wait for silver to be active.
Click to expand...

Silver is always up for a pokemon battle, go ask him for one.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn  mike's green too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOO!
Click to expand...

Inorite?

Silver ftw.


----------



## cornymikey

silver, go on niko's live video chat thingie?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive, you'd be rick-rolling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ****.
> 
> Well if anyone's interested on playing on a frozen WarioWare, PS2, or wifi waiting room, please speak now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your wii gets bricked.
Click to expand...

No U


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> silver, go on niko's live video chat thingie?


The what now?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, go on niko's live video chat thingie?
> 
> 
> 
> The what now?
Click to expand...

look at advertisments.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, Hub.
> 
> 
> 
> <33333345678
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were leaving forever....damn.
Click to expand...

That's your fault. 

Cause I said so.


----------



## Rockman!

OMFGUGBYUSGB

HUB, I MISSED YOU


----------



## Hub12

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> OMFGUGBYUSGB
> 
> HUB, I MISSED YOU


I missed you too. Well, I missed most everyone. ;D


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFGUGBYUSGB
> 
> HUB, I MISSED YOU
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you too. Well, I missed most everyone. ;D
Click to expand...

hub, look at advertisements and go to Niko's chat!


----------



## cornymikey

ohai, john. Chat or brawl maybe?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ohai, john. Chat or brawl maybe?


Nope, I promise tomorrow I'll brawl you though. Labor day <3


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohai, john. Chat or brawl maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I promise tomorrow I'll brawl you though. Labor day <3
Click to expand...


okay, then. Chat maybe in nikos chat?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohai, john. Chat or brawl maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I promise tomorrow I'll brawl you though. Labor day <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay, then. Chat maybe in nikos chat?
Click to expand...

You're not here. D=


----------



## cornymikey

silver! Why'd you leave yesterdays match so early? I demand a rematch.


----------



## Silverstorms

Because I was owning you  B)


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Because I was owning you  B)


yeah, right. My toon link owned you 3/4 of the time.  B)


----------



## Slido

What's up guys, its been "years"!


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was owning you  B)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, right. My toon ]I beat you with Ganondorf.
> 
> GANONDORF,
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was owning you  B)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, right. My toon ]I beat you with Ganondorf.
> 
> GANONDORF,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was hax. I taunted and you cheap shotted me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carl Fredricksen

The title of this whole thing is so corny and stereotypical. Could you have picked two cheesier words?


----------



## cornymikey

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> The title of this whole thing is so corny and stereotypical. Could you have picked two cheesier words?


goodbye.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen

Besides, how is it even relevant to the tournament? It sounds like the title of a bad fan fiction


----------



## cornymikey

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Besides, how is it even relevant to the tournament? It sounds like the title of a bad fan fiction


*sigh* It's because all the other ones have weird names. Who cares anyway.


----------



## Silverstorms

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Besides, how is it even relevant to the tournament? It sounds like the title of a bad fan fiction


You know what's bad fiction.

Up.


----------



## cornymikey

silver, brawl? Nobody's on because everyones in school. D:


----------



## cornymikey

hub! youre on! Silver, hub, FFA?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hub! youre on! Silver, hub, FFA?


I'ma lose.


----------



## cornymikey

damn, youre inactive.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> damn, youre inactive.


No, you're inactive.


----------



## cornymikey

now, I'm not. But Silver is inactive. >_>


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> now, I'm not. But Silver is inactive. >_>


So? Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, I'm not. But Silver is inactive. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> So? Brawl?
Click to expand...

meh, fine, but do you want to go on AiB to find a 3rd person, maybe?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, I'm not. But Silver is inactive. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> So? Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, fine, but do you want to go on AiB to find a 3rd person, maybe?
Click to expand...

...Whatever.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, I'm not. But Silver is inactive. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> So? Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, fine, but do you want to go on AiB to find a 3rd person, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Whatever.
Click to expand...

-_-

fine, get yo butt online.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, I'm not. But Silver is inactive. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> So? Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, fine, but do you want to go on AiB to find a 3rd person, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> fine, get yo butt online.
Click to expand...

So no?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> meh, fine, but do you want to go on AiB to find a 3rd person, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> fine, get yo butt online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no?
Click to expand...

no to what? You're confuzzling me. And silver's active.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> fine, get yo butt online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no to what? You're confuzzling me. And silver's active.
Click to expand...

...I'll host.


----------



## cornymikey

ok. Silver, go join, pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms

*is busy with arcade records*

Someone stole my seconds of madness record D:<


----------



## Rockman!

gawdamn wi-fi isn't working and I wanna brawl


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, awww, you cant brawl, both of you. Hub, to AiB?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> shoot, awww, you cant brawl, both of you. Hub, to AiB?


Freeplaychat, now.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot, awww, you cant brawl, both of you. Hub, to AiB?
> 
> 
> 
> Freeplaychat, now.
Click to expand...

I'm there.


----------



## cornymikey

horus, FFA with me and hub?


----------



## Horus

I feel like playing


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I feel like playing


FFA. Hub. me. nao.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like playing
> 
> 
> 
> FFA. Hub. me. nao.
Click to expand...

osnap, getting on


----------



## Hub12

I warn you: I suck even more now.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like playing
> 
> 
> 
> FFA. Hub. me. nao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> osnap, getting on
Click to expand...

ok, go host, hub. 

And I might have to leave for a minute if it lags because my DSL connection thats good for brawl is failing, but my router connection fails for brawl.


----------



## bcb

You... had... FFA?

...school.


----------



## cornymikey

My school starts tomorrow. D:
I had orientation today.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> My school starts tomorrow. D:
> I had orientation today.


FAHAHAHAHA.

Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My school starts tomorrow. D:
> I had orientation today.
> 
> 
> 
> FAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

*sigh* 
yeah. 
I'll go on now.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My school starts tomorrow. D:
> I had orientation today.
> 
> 
> 
> FAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> yeah.
> I'll go on now.
Click to expand...

...

>_>


----------



## cornymikey

my Dsl connection is jacked up. Prepare for my router connection, may be lag.


----------



## DevilGopher

count me in?


----------



## Hub12

I like it how the people who want to join haven't learned that the tournament is over.


ROFLMAOQWERTY

On a side not, CAPTAIN FALCON FOR GOD TIER!!1!!11!


Why?

Golden Nipples, Fist of God and Knee of Justice.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I like it how the people who want to join haven't learned that the tournament is over.
> 
> 
> ROFLMAOQWERTY
> 
> On a side not, CAPTAIN FALCON FOR GOD TIER!!1!!11!
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Golden Nipples, Fist of God and Knee of Justice.


Plus his part in the wombo combo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it how the people who want to join haven't learned that the tournament is over.
> 
> 
> ROFLMAOQWERTY
> 
> On a side not, CAPTAIN FALCON FOR GOD TIER!!1!!11!
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Golden Nipples, Fist of God and Knee of Justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus his part in the wombo combo.
Click to expand...

And a kickass meme.


----------



## Away236

I'm good at Lucas. but I have trouble with him when it comes to 4 players, which is when I turn to IKE.


----------



## Hub12

MY *censored.3.0*ING WII BROKE.

BULL*censored.2.0*.


----------



## cornymikey

ha, I laugh at your wii.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ha, I laugh at your wii.


It got fixed. : D


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, I laugh at your wii.
> 
> 
> 
> It got fixed. : D
Click to expand...

OH NOES!

Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


NO SHUT UP IM WATCHING A RAT COOK.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHUT UP IM WATCHING A RAT COOK.
Click to expand...

beyotch. I don't even know what show youre talking about.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHUT UP IM WATCHING A RAT COOK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> beyotch. I don't even know what show youre talking about.
Click to expand...

Movie, idiot.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHUT UP IM WATCHING A RAT COOK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> beyotch. I don't even know what show youre talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Movie, idiot.
Click to expand...

ewwwww, sounds lame. Is it the one where a rat makes a string cheese factory or something?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHUT UP IM WATCHING A RAT COOK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> beyotch. I don't even know what show youre talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Movie, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ewwwww, sounds lame. Is it the one where a rat makes a string cheese factory or something?
Click to expand...

Silly Mikey, that's Charlie and the Cheese Factory.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> beyotch. I don't even know what show youre talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Movie, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ewwwww, sounds lame. Is it the one where a rat makes a string cheese factory or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Mikey, that's Charlie and the Cheese Factory.
Click to expand...

wtf? I don't even know those movies.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Movie, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ewwwww, sounds lame. Is it the one where a rat makes a string cheese factory or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Mikey, that's Charlie and the Cheese Factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf? I don't even know those movies.
Click to expand...

I like your userbar.

It fits you well.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ewwwww, sounds lame. Is it the one where a rat makes a string cheese factory or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Mikey, that's Charlie and the Cheese Factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf? I don't even know those movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your userbar.
> 
> It fits you well.
Click to expand...

Yep. Cuz I is teh hawt.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Mikey, that's Charlie and the Cheese Factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf? I don't even know those movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your userbar.
> 
> It fits you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Cuz I is teh hawt.
Click to expand...

I love how you lie too.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? I don't even know those movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your userbar.
> 
> It fits you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Cuz I is teh hawt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you lie too.
Click to expand...

beyotch.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I like your userbar.
> 
> It fits you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Cuz I is teh hawt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you lie too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> beyotch.  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

I'm brawling. :L D


----------



## bcb

..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">custom songs ftw</div>


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">custom songs ftw</div>


..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I hope your wii gets bricked ftw</div>


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">custom songs ftw</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I hope your wii gets bricked ftw</div>
Click to expand...

...............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">No U ftw</div>


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">custom songs ftw</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I hope your wii gets bricked ftw</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">No U ftw</div>
Click to expand...

...............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">For balanced brawl you don't need to install homebrew, so my wii won't get bricked =D</div>


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">custom songs ftw</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ..............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I hope your wii gets bricked ftw</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">No U ftw</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">For balanced brawl you don't need to install homebrew, so my wii won't get bricked =D</div>
Click to expand...

...............<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">But you can't play on a frozen WarioWare playing the Diddy Kong Racing theme.</div>

And uh...
Brawl+ - Check
Custom Songs - Check
Stage Textures - to do
Character Textures - to do
Your mom - to do (oh burrrn)


----------



## Rockman!

.................
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big>_*<big>WHO CARES!?</big>*_</big></big></big></big></big></div>


----------



## pielover6

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MY *censored.3.0*ING WII BROKE.
> 
> BULL*censored.2.0*.


My Wii didn't break but it doesn't play SSBB ): makes me sad.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Is brawl+ for the uk


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Is brawl+ for the uk


LOL


----------



## Gnome

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MY *censored.3.0*ING WII BROKE.
> 
> BULL*censored.2.0*.


Revenge is a *censored.4.0*.


But: HAWHAW! /Nelson


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

xeladude said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is brawl+ for the uk
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Im guessing you think that i think brawl+ is a diffrent game then no :l
hack stuff has to be converted to pal before a uk wii can use them as the uk and american are treated as diffrent games


----------



## Kanye Omari West

B+ is just brawl with codes to make it "better"
there should be a UK codeset, go check smashboards.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok ill go check thanks


----------



## bcb

Once again I fail on the AiB ladder.


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Is brawl+ for the uk


Oooohh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcr-TEDqrYs

This should help. Any Q's pm me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is brawl+ for the uk
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcr-TEDqrYs
> 
> This should help. Any Q's pm me.
Click to expand...

nono
you're those hackers who thinks they know all from one youtube vid

shoo >:C


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is brawl+ for the uk
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcr-TEDqrYs
> 
> This should help. Any Q's pm me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nono
> you're those hackers who thinks they know all from one youtube vid
> 
> shoo >:C
Click to expand...

Naw I had to learn the hard way. It was outdated a little, so I had to figure out stuff on my own.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

suure bcb
I saw your comments on the video :3


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> suure bcb
> I saw your comments on the video :3


...I figured it out though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is brawl+ for the uk
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcr-TEDqrYs
> 
> This should help. Any Q's pm me.
Click to expand...

Oh thanks bcb i think that will work


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is brawl+ for the uk
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcr-TEDqrYs
> 
> This should help. Any Q's pm me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks bcb i think that will work
Click to expand...

yw


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

It works


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> It works


k but you have an old version.

I have version 5.0.

5.0 has no deadlands tho. :O


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Oic 
wanna brawl? not with brawl+ as it wont work as we have diffret versions


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Oic
> wanna brawl? not with brawl+ as it wont work as we have diffret versions


I suppose. But... I may just go random.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok ill just turn on my wii


----------



## John102

haqhahahahahahaha

I wanna brawl.


----------



## bcb

I wanna go G&W nao. FFA?


----------



## bcb

nvm


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Thosse wheres some good matches bcb i like your game and watch
but after 2 disconnects i give up
ice climbers are my worst but i think i did good as them


----------



## bcb

I watched SuperMarioMC play some matches and mimic"k"ed him.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I wanted us to have a marth vs wario but i cant go back on my wii now soo i guess next time


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I wnated to face your wario but i cant go back on my wii now soo i guess next time


a'ight.... I'm bored. I know what I'll do. I'm gonna do something. Something important.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

i would as to play platinum but due to my laziness my pokemon are only level 30


----------



## cornymikey

trela brawl?


----------



## Trela

Woah! F, man! I was just looking at the past, ya know, to learn from Trela's mistakes!

Post in the PR Thread!


----------



## John102

I think we should finish this tourney since we have basically everyone needed to finish it but rust and slido.


----------

